# Need Big Help - Malware Removal



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello and thanks to all who will have taken the time to read this and attempt to help me fix my problem. As with previous posters of this forum, I am having a big problem with Google links redirecting to random ad sites. I've run spyware doctor and spyware terminator, but the problem is clearly a matter of malware. I was able to install Malwarebytes onto my computer, but ran into another problem; it appears that this virus or whatever it is, is preventing certain programs from running properly. I noticed it first with Spybot S&D. I will click the .exe, get a loading cursor, and then it will go away. Nothing else. I thought the problem lied with Spybot, but it turns out that this goes double for Malwarebytes, and goes devastatingly TRIPLE for HijackThis. I read alot about how a scan and copy/paste in notepad can really help you guys to help me, so I gave HijackThis a download, only to find that it too was unable to be opened.

I'm not really sure where to turn at this point. A reformat is pretty much out of the question. So I leave it in the hands of Tech Support Guy. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump. Please?


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump it


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome to *TSG*

*  IMPORTANT*

Whatever repairs we make, are for fixing your computer problems only and by no means should be used on another computer. 
To make cleaning this machine easier:- 

Continue to respond to this thread until I give you the* All Clean!* 
Please *DO NOT* uninstall/install any programs unless asked to. It is more difficult when files/programs appear or disappear from the logs. 
Please *do not* run any scans other than those requested and *do not* post any logs/reports unless specifically requested to do so.
Please follow all instructions in the order posted. 
If you have any questions or do not understand instructions, please ask *before* continuing.
Please reply to this thread. *Do not* start a new topic. 

Please note that the forum is very busy and if I don't hear from you within five days I will unsubscribe from this thread. Due to limited free time, I can only have so many open threads at any one time and if yours isn't active, somebody else's will be. 
******************

If *MBAM* will not run please rename it as explained below

1. Right click Start - Click Explore 
2. Navigate to: c:\program files\malwarebytes' Anti-Malware Right click on mbam.exe - click Rename 
3. Type into the name box: muppy.exe 
********************

NEXT *Download and Run: RSIT*


Download *random's system information tool (RSIT)* by *random/random* from *here* and save it to your desktop.
Double click on *RSIT.exe* to run *RSIT*.
Click *Continue* at the disclaimer screen.
Once it has finished, two logs will open. Please post the contents of both *log.txt* (<<will be maximized) and *info.txt* (<<will be minimized)

Please reply with:-

 MBAM log
 RSIT logs ( info.txt and log.txt)


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks so much! You will find my responses to be quick and precise. 

I am able to run MBAM now, but exactly which log from this program are you looking for? Should I run a scan? 

And the log.txt and info.txt are extremely long, so it will take a couple posts to get them all. I'll do that now.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Logfile of random's system information tool 1.06 (written by random/random)
Run by Henry Shoults at 2009-07-21 03:23:43
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
System drive C: has 7 GB (5%) free of 142 GB
Total RAM: 2047 MB (50% free)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:28:16 AM, on 7/21/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
c:\Program files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 2007 Portable 6 in 1\Microsoft Office Word 2007.exe
C:\Program Files\Full Tilt Poker\FullTiltPoker.exe
C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker\mainclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker\aphh.exe
C:\program files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\RSIT.exe
C:\Program Files\trend micro\Henry Shoults.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = prosearching.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: MessengerUpdate - {5948A52A-BA3A-49A8-BCAF-D578502BDA9D} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\MsgUpdate83.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareTerminator] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorShield.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IgfxSys] rundll32.exe "C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\IgfxSys.dll",StartProtector
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpywareTerminatorUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Walker Poker - {533caed3-32dd-436e-9e56-27e70d5190bb} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Walker Poker\Walker Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Monarch - {AAE1DA7C-4A24-4E45-8D74-F49FB25B2383} - http://www.monarchcomputer.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {85D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/securelogin-devel.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/AOL-VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {70B908A7-E77A-4178-AA44-07CF5D63A77C} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Program,Files\RelevantKnowledge\rlai.dll,C:\Program Files\RelevantKnowledge\rlai.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Terminator Realtime Shield Service (sp_rssrv) - Crawler.com - C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe

--
End of file - 22191 bytes

======Scheduled tasks folder======

C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job

======Registry dump======

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}]
Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll [2006-10-23 62080]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}]
AskBar BHO - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll [2008-12-09 333192]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5948A52A-BA3A-49A8-BCAF-D578502BDA9D}]
MessengerUpdate Class - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\MsgUpdate83.dll [2009-07-04 297472]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB}]
PCTools Site Guard - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll [2006-08-16 825528]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC}]
PCTools Browser Monitor - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll [2006-08-16 850104]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}]
Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2009-05-21 41368]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}]
JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll [2009-05-21 73728]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - Ask Toolbar - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll [2008-12-09 333192]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NVRaidService"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe [2005-08-18 113152]
"NvCplDaemon"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll [2007-06-29 8466432]
"nwiz"=nwiz.exe /install []
"Windows Defender"=C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe [2006-11-03 866584]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"=C:\WINDOWS\KHALMNPR.EXE [2006-09-05 94208]
"SoundMan"=C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE [2007-04-16 577536]
"TkBellExe"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe [2006-08-10 180269]
"NvMediaCenter"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll [2007-06-29 81920]
"M-Audio Taskbar Icon"=C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe [2008-05-15 356864]
"AppleSyncNotifier"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe [2009-05-13 177472]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe [2009-05-21 148888]
"QuickTime Task"=C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [2009-05-26 413696]
"KernelFaultCheck"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k []
"SpywareTerminator"=C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorShield.exe [2009-07-08 2173440]
"iTunesHelper"=C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [2009-07-13 292128]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe [2008-04-13 15360]
"IgfxSys"=C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\IgfxSys.dll [2009-03-10 173568]
"SpywareTerminatorUpdate"=C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorUpdate.exe [2009-07-08 3055616]
"WMPNSCFG"=C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe [2006-10-18 204288]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"nSvcLog"=2
"ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM)"=2
"Avg7UpdSvc"=2
"Avg7Alrt"=2
"WMP300NSvc"=2

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Windows Desktop Search.lnk - C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe

C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Enable ObjectDock.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
ObjectDock.lnk - C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
Stardock ObjectDock.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLS"="C:\Program,Files\RelevantKnowledge\rlai.dll,C:\Program Files\RelevantKnowledge\rlai.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\LBTWlgn]
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll [2006-10-25 65536]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WgaLogon]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaLogon.dll [2009-03-10 239496]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll [2006-10-18 133632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB}"=C:\PROGRA~1\WIFD1F~1\MpShHook.dll [2006-11-03 83224]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"=C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll [2007-02-05 294400]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"authentication packages"=msv1_0
nwprovau

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\nm]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\nm.sys]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\WinDefend]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\{1a3e09be-1e45-494b-9174-d7385b45bbf5}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoWindowsUpdate"=
"HonorAutoRunSetting"=

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft DirectPlay Voice Test"
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe:*:Enabled:Run a DLL as an App"
"D:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe"="D:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"D:\Program Files\Downloaded Programs\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe"="D:\Program Files\Downloaded Programs\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\jsh0\counter-strike source\hl2.exe"="C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\jsh0\counter-strike source\hl2.exe:*:Enabled:hl2"
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Loader\aolload.exe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Loader\aolload.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Loader"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger (Phone)"
"C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe"="C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe:*:Enabled:AIM"
"C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe"="C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Instant Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Repair.exe"="C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Repair.exe:*:Enabled:Blizzard Repair Utility"
"C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$EX02.750\Empire Earth.exe"="C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$EX02.750\Empire Earth.exe:*:Enabled:Empire Earth"
"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe"="C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe"="C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:*:Enabled:Bonjour"
"C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe"="C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe:*:Enabled:BitTorrent"
"C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\utorrent.exe"="C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent"
"C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe"="C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent"
"C:\Program Files\Vuze\Azureus.exe"="C:\Program Files\Vuze\Azureus.exe:*isabled:Azureus"
"C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorUpdate.exe"="C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\SpywareTerminatorUpdate.exe:*:Enabled:Crawler Spyware Terminator"
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger (Phone)"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{4c189551-0a7e-11da-a7f1-0013d428ae79}]
shell\AutoRun\command - I:\JDSecure\Windows\JDSecure31.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{88410daa-1290-11da-a7f4-0013d428ae79}]
shell\AutoRun\command - I:\JDSecure\Windows\JDSecure31.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{88410dab-1290-11da-a7f4-0013d428ae79}]
shell\AutoRun\command - I:\JDSecure\Windows\JDSecure31.exe

======File associations======

.reg - open - "regedit.exe" "%1"

======List of files/folders created in the last 1 months======

2009-07-21 03:23:44 ----D---- C:\Program Files\trend micro
2009-07-21 03:23:43 ----D---- C:\rsit
2009-07-21 03:23:06 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-20 01:56:31 ----D---- C:\Program Files\WalkerPoker
2009-07-15 08:00:35 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973346$
2009-07-15 08:00:31 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971633$
2009-07-15 08:00:21 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961371$
2009-07-15 08:00:18 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
2009-07-08 04:47:47 ----D---- C:\Program Files\HijackThis
2009-07-08 02:18:42 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Spyware Terminator
2009-07-08 02:18:41 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator
2009-07-08 02:18:41 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spyware Terminator
2009-07-05 15:00:23 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-05 15:00:23 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-05 05:25:14 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\vghd
2009-07-04 20:44:45 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates
2009-07-04 20:43:51 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-07-04 20:25:37 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
2009-06-30 15:22:24 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\HMHud.INI
2009-06-30 15:15:24 ----D---- C:\Program Files\PostgreSQL
2009-06-30 14:57:48 ----D---- C:\HMArchive
2009-06-30 14:57:04 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Holdem Manager
2009-06-22 19:07:19 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbaaplrc.dll

======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 months======

3085-07-11 08:50:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\en-US
3085-07-11 08:50:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Help
3085-07-11 08:50:53 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2009-07-21 03:23:44 ----D---- C:\Program Files
2009-07-21 03:23:12 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-07-21 03:12:10 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2009-07-21 03:03:26 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker
2009-07-21 02:15:10 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2
2009-07-21 02:13:33 ----D---- C:\Program Files\PokerStars
2009-07-21 02:03:25 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
2009-07-21 00:12:45 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Full Tilt Poker
2009-07-20 17:31:28 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 2007 Portable 6 in 1
2009-07-20 01:56:40 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2009-07-19 20:14:38 ----HD---- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-19 15:09:30 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\inf
2009-07-19 13:14:55 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32
2009-07-15 19:40:50 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
2009-07-15 15:16:08 ----SHD---- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
2009-07-15 15:16:07 ----SHD---- C:\Config.Msi
2009-07-15 15:15:57 ----D---- C:\Program Files\iTunes
2009-07-15 15:15:51 ----D---- C:\Program Files\iPod
2009-07-15 15:15:51 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2009-07-15 08:00:37 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS
2009-07-15 08:00:35 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
2009-07-15 08:00:33 ----RSHDC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllCache
2009-07-15 08:00:33 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
2009-07-14 17:56:02 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
2009-07-14 11:15:15 ----AD---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-07-08 16:59:04 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-08 02:44:17 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
2009-07-08 02:44:17 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Rushmore Casino
2009-07-08 02:19:42 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-08 02:18:43 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
2009-07-07 08:10:58 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2009-07-07 01:31:37 ----D---- C:\Program Files\DivX
2009-07-07 01:31:21 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-07-05 08:05:26 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
2009-07-04 21:13:13 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\WBEM
2009-07-04 21:13:13 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Media
2009-07-04 20:25:37 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot
2009-06-30 15:15:40 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings
2009-06-28 20:11:14 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Adobe
2009-06-28 20:06:46 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-22 19:07:23 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2009-06-22 19:07:20 ----DC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE

======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R1 AmdK8;AMD Processor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AmdK8.sys [2005-03-09 36352]
R1 ikhfile;File Security Kernel Anti-Spyware Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ikhfile.sys [2007-01-19 30592]
R1 ikhlayer;Kernel Anti-Spyware Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ikhlayer.sys [2007-01-19 51072]
R1 InCDPass;InCDPass; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\InCDPass.sys [2004-09-13 28672]
R1 kbdhid;Keyboard HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys [2008-04-13 14592]
R1 parvdmm;parvdmm; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\parvdmm.sys [2009-03-18 86144]
R1 sp_rsdrv2;Spyware Terminator Driver 2; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sp_rsdrv2.sys []
R1 Tcpip6;Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip6.sys [2008-06-20 225856]
R1 WS2IFSL;Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys [2004-08-04 12032]
R2 ASPI32;ASPI32; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ASPI32.sys [2002-07-16 16877]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\LBeepKE.sys [2006-10-25 3712]
R2 NwlnkIpx;NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys [2008-04-13 88320]
R2 NwlnkNb;NWLink NetBIOS; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys [2004-08-04 63232]
R2 NwlnkSpx;NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys [2004-08-04 55936]
R3 ALCXWDM;Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS [2007-04-25 4030144]
R3 Arp1394;1394 ARP Client Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys [2008-04-13 60800]
R3 BCM43XX;Linksys Wireless-N PCI Adapter WMP300N; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl5.sys [2006-07-07 564224]
R3 btaudio;Bluetooth Audio Device; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\btaudio.sys [2006-08-17 328285]
R3 BTKRNL;Bluetooth Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btkrnl.sys [2006-08-17 851642]
R3 GEARAspiWDM;GEAR ASPI Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys [2009-03-19 23400]
R3 hcwPVRP2;Hauppauge WinTV-PVR PCI II (Encoder-16); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hcwPVRP2.sys [2004-10-27 819712]
R3 HidUsb;Microsoft HID Class Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys [2008-04-13 10368]
R3 MAUSBFT;Service for M-Audio Fast Track USB (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mausbft.sys [2007-11-13 132096]
R3 mouhid;Mouse HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys [2004-08-04 12160]
R3 ms_mpu401;Microsoft MPU-401 MIDI UART Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys [2001-08-17 2944]
R3 MTsensor;ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys [2004-08-12 5810]
R3 NIC1394;1394 Net Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys [2008-04-13 61824]
R3 nv;nv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys [2007-06-29 6807328]
R3 nvnetbus;NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys [2005-07-26 12928]
R3 NWRDR;NetWare Rdr; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwrdr.sys [2008-04-13 163584]
R3 pfc;Padus ASPI Shell; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys [2005-11-03 10368]
R3 tunmp;Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys [2008-04-13 12288]
R3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [2008-04-13 32128]
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys [2008-04-13 30208]
R3 usbhub;Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys [2008-04-13 59520]
R3 usbohci;Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys [2008-04-13 17152]
R3 usbstor;USB Mass Storage Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [2008-04-13 26368]
R3 vsbus;Virtual Serial Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vsb.sys [2005-10-05 18167]
R3 WinDriver6;WinDriver6; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\windrvr6.sys [2005-03-21 333620]
R4 InCDfs;InCD File System; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\InCDfs.sys [2004-09-13 93440]
S3 Airgo;Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WniHdd51.sys [2005-04-18 840192]
S3 BTDriver;Bluetooth Virtual Communications Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btport.sys [2006-08-17 30427]
S3 btwhid;btwhid; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btwhid.sys [2006-08-17 45747]
S3 BTWUSB;WIDCOMM USB Bluetooth Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\btwusb.sys [2006-08-17 65784]
S3 CCDECODE;Closed Caption Decoder; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys [2008-04-13 17024]
S3 CEDRIVER52;CEDRIVER52; \??\D:\Program Files\Cheat Engine\dbk32.sys []
S3 DFUBTUSB;WIDCOMM USB Bluetooth Driver in DFU State; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\frmupgr.sys [2006-08-17 19372]
S3 Dot4;IEEE-1284.4 Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hphid408.sys [2000-08-18 50320]
S3 Dot4Print;Print Class Driver for IEEE-1284.4; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hphipr08.sys [2000-08-18 15824]
S3 emuumidi;E-MU USB-MIDI Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emuumidi.sys [2005-04-26 36736]
S3 GTNDIS5;GTNDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\GTNDIS5.sys []
S3 L8042Kbd;Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\L8042Kbd.sys [2006-09-05 13568]
S3 L8042mou;SetPoint PS/2 Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\L8042mou.sys [2006-09-05 56064]
S3 LHidKE;SetPoint HID Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidKE.Sys [2006-09-05 27136]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.10.1; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [2005-03-09 33792]
S3 LMouKE;SetPoint Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LMouKE.Sys [2006-09-05 71936]
S3 MSTEE;Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys [2008-04-13 5504]
S3 NABTSFEC;NABTS/FEC VBI Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys [2008-04-13 85248]
S3 NdisIP;Microsoft TV/Video Connection; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys [2008-04-13 10880]
S3 nm;Network Monitor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NMnt.sys [2008-04-13 40320]
S3 nvax;Service for NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys [2005-07-26 53376]
S3 NVENETFD;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENETFD.sys [2005-07-26 33664]
S3 nvmpu401;Service for NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) MIDI UART; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvmpu401.sys [2004-05-25 10240]
S3 nvnforce;Service for NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys [2005-07-26 415360]
S3 PNDIS5;PNDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PNDIS5.sys []
S3 Point32;Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys [2004-06-03 20352]
S3 RT2500;Linksys Wireless Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RT2500.sys [2004-04-22 120448]
S3 SLIP;BDA Slip De-Framer; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys [2008-04-13 11136]
S3 streamip;BDA IPSink; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys [2008-04-13 15232]
S3 tbhsd;Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tbhsd.sys [2006-09-18 16640]
S3 USBAAPL;Apple Mobile USB Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys [2009-06-05 39424]
S3 usbaudio;USB Audio Driver (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys [2008-04-13 60032]
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys [2008-04-13 15104]
S3 vserial;ELTIMA Virtual Serial Ports Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vserial.sys [2005-10-05 47104]
S3 wanatw;WAN Miniport (ATW); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys [2003-01-10 33588]
S3 WSTCODEC;World Standard Teletext Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS [2008-04-13 19200]
S3 WudfPf;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys [2006-09-28 77568]
S3 WudfRd;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys [2006-09-28 82944]
S3 yukonwxp;NDIS5.1 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys [2005-03-30 230400]
S3 ziytizkh;ziytizkh; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ziytizkh.sys []
S4 atapi;atapi; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atapi.sys [2008-04-13 96512]
S4 IntelIde;IntelIde; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IntelIde.sys []

======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R2 6to4;IPv6 Helper Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 Apple Mobile Device;Apple Mobile Device; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [2009-06-05 144712]
R2 Bonjour Service;Bonjour Service; C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe [2008-12-12 238888]
R2 btwdins;Bluetooth Service; C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe [2006-08-17 266295]
R2 JavaQuickStarterService;Java Quick Starter; C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe [2009-05-21 152984]
R2 LBTServ;Logitech Bluetooth Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE [2006-10-25 110592]
R2 NVSvc;NVIDIA Display Driver Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe [2007-06-29 155716]
R2 NWCWorkstation;Client Service for NetWare; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 NwSapAgent;SAP Agent; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 SimpTcp;Simple TCP/IP Services; C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe [2004-08-04 19456]
R2 sp_rssrv;Spyware Terminator Realtime Shield Service; C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\sp_rsser.exe [2009-07-08 487424]
R2 WinDefend;Windows Defender; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [2006-11-03 13592]
R2 WMPNetworkSvc;Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe [2006-10-18 913408]
R2 WSearch;Windows Search; C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe [2007-02-05 300032]
R3 iPod Service;iPod Service; C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe [2009-07-13 542496]
S3 Adobe LM Service;Adobe LM Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe [2007-01-03 72704]
S3 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe [2007-10-24 33800]
S3 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2007-10-24 70144]
S3 FontCache3.0.0.0;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe [2006-10-20 36864]
S3 idsvc;Windows CardSpace; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe [2006-10-30 741376]
S3 p2pgasvc;Peer Networking Group Authentication; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 p2pimsvc;Peer Networking Identity Manager; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 p2psvc;Peer Networking; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 PNRPSvc;Peer Name Resolution Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 usprserv;User Privilege Service; C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 WudfSvc;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S4 IDriverT;InstallDriver Table Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe [2005-04-04 69632]
S4 InCDsrv;InCD Helper; C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe [2004-09-13 1192050]
S4 MDM;Machine Debug Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe [2003-03-19 335872]
S4 NetTcpPortSharing;Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe [2006-10-30 122880]
S4 SDhelper;PC Tools Spyware Doctor; D:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe [2006-12-31 895088]

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

That was the log.txt, and now for the info.txt


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

info.txt logfile of random's system information tool 1.06 2009-07-21 03:28:18

======Uninstall list======

-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\r1puninst.exe RealNetworks|RealPlayer|6.0
-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXConverterUninstall.exe /CONVERTER
-->msiexec /I {01CEC7E5-70FD-4D06-8FAD-BF21DF0CC6DC}
-->msiexec /I {236BB7C4-4419-42FD-0409-1E257A25E34D}
-->msiexec /I {2ECE7ECE-D15B-4999-8B8D-01C998F489D5}
-->msiexec /I {B2F5D08C-7E79-4FCD-AAF4-57AD35FF0601}
-->msiexec /I {DD362256-A7A2-4524-9457-213DDC2AFC2A}
-->msiexec /I {FA17A726-B229-4116-B793-A2AB1A4EAE2E}
-->rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
Adobe Bridge 1.0-->MsiExec.exe /I{B74D4E10-6884-0000-0000-000000000103}
Adobe Common File Installer-->MsiExec.exe /I{8EDBA74D-0686-4C99-BFDD-F894678E5102}
Adobe Encore DVD FC-->MsiExec.exe /X{F6F6C08A-ED6F-4968-8292-A08E9F02584F}
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 1.0-->MsiExec.exe /I{B74D4E10-0000-0000-0000-EDED00000102}
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_plugin.exe
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Adobe Help Center 2.0-->MsiExec.exe /I{8FFC924C-ED06-44CB-8867-3CA778ECE903}
Adobe Premiere Pro FC-->MsiExec.exe /X{57922B53-02D4-4DFC-AC24-A3519DC1F49A}
Adobe Production Studio-->C:\PROGRA~1\INSTAL~1\{AAB06~1\setup.exe /relaunched/rootloc=e:\adobe production studio/lang=0409
Adobe Reader 8-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A80000000002}
Adobe Shockwave Player 11-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\adobe\SHOCKW~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\Install.log
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0-->MsiExec.exe /I{EE0D5DCD-2B97-4473-98DF-E93C0BD92F7A}
Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SVG Viewer 3.0\Uninstall\Winstall.exe -u -fC:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SVG Viewer 3.0\Uninstall\Install.log
Adobe Video Suite Extras-->MsiExec.exe /I{B3B7836C-A1AD-4A56-811C-C18ABDE5EAAD}
Apple Mobile Device Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{C337BDAF-CB4E-47E2-BE1A-CB31BB7DD0E3}
Apple Software Update-->MsiExec.exe /I{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}
Athlon 64 Processor Driver-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\09\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{C151CE54-E7EA-4804-854B-F515368B0798}\setup.exe" -l0x9 
Bonjour-->MsiExec.exe /I{07287123-B8AC-41CE-8346-3D777245C35B}
Creative DVD Audio Plugin for Audigy Series-->"C:\Program Files\Creative\CTDPlugin\CTUIDVD.exe " -u
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB959772_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
DivX Codec-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXCodecUninstall.exe /CODEC
DivX Converter-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXConverterUninstall.exe /CONVERTER
DivX Player-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXPlayerUninstall.exe /PLAYER
DivX Plus DirectShow Filters-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXDSFiltersUninstall.exe /DSFILTERS
DivX Web Player-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXWebPlayerUninstall.exe /PLUGIN
Fast Track USB-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{07D4A7C5-C55C-45B5-9E86-D8068D25EF40}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
FirstClass® Client-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\09\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{5B35C417-2649-11D6-83D1-0050FC01225C}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -uninst 
FL Studio 8-->C:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 8\uninstall.exe
Full Tilt Poker-->"C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{D4C9692E-4EFA-4DA0-8B7F-9439466D9E31}\setup.exe" -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
Hauppauge English Help Files and Resources-->C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\UNHLPeng.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\WTV2Keng.LOG
Hauppauge WinTV Infrared Remote-->C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\UNir32.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\ir32.LOG
Hauppauge WinTV Scheduler-->C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\SCHEDU~1\UniSched.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\SCHEDU~1\INSTALL.LOG
Hauppauge WinTV2000-->C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\UNTV32.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\WINTV2K.LOG
Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 Drivers-->C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\UNpvr48.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\pvr26xxx.LOG
HijackThis 2.0.2-->"C:\Program Files\trend micro\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
Holdem Manager-->MsiExec.exe /I{42DE940E-8037-4266-9FBF-5A3AEDA39E96}
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB902344$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB939683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
hp photosmart 1218 series (Remove only)-->C:\Program Files\hp photosmart\1218\hpfiui.exe -c -vdivid=HPH -vpnum=22 -vinstport=DOT4_001 -vproduct=1218 -huninstall
InCD-->C:\WINDOWS\NuNInst.exe /UNINSTALL
InterVideo FilterSDK for Hauppauge-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{2227E1FA-01F5-483C-AB0E-2A308E900B3D}\setup.exe" REMOVEALL
InterVideo WinDVD 5-->"C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{1B399A41-C1D0-40A2-9E4F-095868EFAF01}\setup.exe" REMOVEALL
iPod for Windows 2006-01-10-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\8\Intel 32\IDriver.exe /M{3D047C15-C859-45F7-81CE-F2681778069B} /l1033 
iTunes-->MsiExec.exe /I{99ECF41F-5CCA-42BD-B8B8-A8333E2E2944}
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10-->MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150100}
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 3-->MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150030}
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4-->MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150040}
Java(TM) 6 Update 14-->MsiExec.exe /X{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216012FF}
KhalSetup-->MsiExec.exe /I{EE7B9A8D-19F0-450D-8E94-3E391E6044CD}
LimeWire PRO 5.1.2-->"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\uninstall.exe"
Logitech Desktop Messenger-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\09\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{900B1197-53F5-4F46-A882-2CFFFE2EEDCB}\SETUP.EXE" -l0x9 UNINSTALL
Logitech SetPoint-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{2E8EAC71-BFE4-417A-88F0-5A1BDFBCF5D3}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware-->"C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\unins000.exe"
Marvell Miniport Driver-->MsiExec.exe /X{C950420B-4182-49EA-850A-A6A2ABF06C6B}
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)-->"C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\hotfix.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M928366\M928366Uninstall.msp"
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1-->msiexec.exe /X {CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1-->MsiExec.exe /X{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1-->MsiExec.exe /I{B508B3F1-A24A-32C0-B310-85786919EF28}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0\setup.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0-->MsiExec.exe /X{15095BF3-A3D7-4DDF-B193-3A496881E003}
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallbasecsp$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallMSCompPackV1$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallIDNMitigationAPIs$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallNLSDownlevelMapping$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries-->MsiExec.exe /I{C4124E95-5061-4776-8D5D-E3D931C778E1}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable-->MsiExec.exe /X{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}
MobileMe Control Panel-->MsiExec.exe /I{DDBB28C8-B2AA-45A1-8DCE-059A798509FB}
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.11)-->C:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
nanoPEG-Editor 2.3 Hauppauge Edition-->"C:\Program Files\nanocosmos\MPEG-Tools for Hauppauge\Editor2\unins000.exe"
Nero OEM-->C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\uninstall\UNNERO.exe /UNINSTALL
NVIDIA Drivers-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvudisp.exe UninstallGUI
ObjectDock-->C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\INSTALL.LOG
Online Manuals for WinTV (English)-->C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\UNTVmans.exe C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\WinTVMan.LOG
PokerStars-->"C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUninstall.exe" /uokerStars
QuickTime-->MsiExec.exe /I{C78EAC6F-7A73-452E-8134-DBB2165C5A68}
RealPlayer-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\r1puninst.exe RealNetworks|RealPlayer|6.0
Realtek AC'97 Audio-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{FB08F381-6533-4108-B7DD-039E11FBC27E}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB944533-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB950759-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952069_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936782_WMP11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923561$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938464$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941569$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950760$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951066$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951698$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952004$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB953839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954211$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954459$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954600$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955069$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956391$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956572$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956841$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957095$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957097$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958690$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB959426$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960225$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961371$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961373$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB968537$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB969898$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971633$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973346$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Session 1.6.3-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{918B89F5-3089-4631-BD8A-77990EA7E4FD}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
Spyware Doctor 4.0-->"D:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\unins000.exe"
Spyware Terminator-->"C:\Program Files\Spyware Terminator\unins000.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951072-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951978$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB967715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.762-->MsiExec.exe /I{767CC44C-9BBC-438D-BAD3-FD4595DD148B}
WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software-->MsiExec.exe /X{3F4EC965-28EF-45C3-B063-04B25D4E9679}
Windows Communication Foundation-->MsiExec.exe /X{491DD792-AD81-429C-9EB4-86DD3D22E333}
Windows Defender-->MsiExec.exe /I{A06275F4-324B-4E85-95E6-87B2CD729401}
Windows Desktop Search 3.01-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB917013$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Imaging Component-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWIC$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Connect-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMCSetup$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmsetsdk.exe" /UninstallAll
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Setup_wm.exe" /Uninstall
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallwmp11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin-->MsiExec.exe /I{69FDFBB6-351D-4B8C-89D8-867DC9D0A2A4}
Windows Presentation Foundation-->MsiExec.exe /X{BAF78226-3200-4DB4-BE33-4D922A799840}
Windows Workflow Foundation-->MsiExec.exe /I{7D1B85BD-AA07-48B8-808D-67A4067FC6BD}
Windows XP Service Pack 3-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Zune Desktop Theme-->MsiExec.exe /X{7E20EFE6-E604-48C6-8B39-BA4742F2CDB4}

======Hosts File======

127.0.0.1 localhost 

======System event log======

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 10010
Message: The server {0002DF01-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Record Number: 36398
Source Name: DCOM
Time Written: 20090625122219.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: RED-NEMESIS\Henry Shoults

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 10010
Message: The server {0002DF01-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Record Number: 36397
Source Name: DCOM
Time Written: 20090625121803.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: RED-NEMESIS\Henry Shoults

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 10010
Message: The server {0002DF01-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Record Number: 36396
Source Name: DCOM
Time Written: 20090625121343.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: RED-NEMESIS\Henry Shoults

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 10010
Message: The server {0002DF01-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Record Number: 36395
Source Name: DCOM
Time Written: 20090625120938.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: RED-NEMESIS\Henry Shoults

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 36
Message: The time service has not been able to synchronize the system time
for 49152 seconds because none of the time providers has been able to
provide a usable time stamp. The system clock is unsynchronized.

Record Number: 36394
Source Name: W32Time
Time Written: 20090625091511.000000-240
Event Type: warning
User: 

=====Application event log=====

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 1
Message: 
Record Number: 70147
Source Name: nview_info
Time Written: 20090704235142.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 1
Message: 
Record Number: 70146
Source Name: nview_info
Time Written: 20090704235142.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 1
Message: 
Record Number: 70145
Source Name: nview_info
Time Written: 20090704235142.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 1
Message: 
Record Number: 70144
Source Name: nview_info
Time Written: 20090704235142.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: RED-NEMESIS
Event Code: 1
Message: 
Record Number: 70143
Source Name: nview_info
Time Written: 20090704235142.000000-240
Event Type: error
User: 

======Environment variables======

"ComSpec"=%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe
"FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"=NO
"NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"=1
"OS"=Windows_NT
"Path"=%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\system32\WBEM;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\MPEG;C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead DVD MovieFactory 3 SE;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\AGL;C:\Program Files\iTunes\Plug-Ins\Qloud\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\
"PATHEXT"=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
"PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"=x86
"PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"=x86 Family 15 Model 7 Stepping 10, AuthenticAMD
"PROCESSOR_LEVEL"=15
"PROCESSOR_REVISION"=070a
"TEMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"TMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"windir"=%SystemRoot%
"CLASSPATH"=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
"QTJAVA"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Please do a *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* scan using these settings:


·	Open Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 
·	Select the *Update* tab 
·	Click *Check for Updates* 
·	After the update have been completed, Select the *Scanner* tab.
·	Make sure the *"Perform full scan"* option is selected. 
·	Then click on the* Scan* button. 
·	If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button 
·	The scan will begin and "Scan in progress" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient. 
·	When the scan is finished, a message box will say "The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found". 
·	Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.

Back at the main Scanner screen:



·	Click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found. 
·	Make sure that everything is checked, and click* Remove Selected. *
·	When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. (see Note below) 
·	The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the* Logs* tab in MBAM. 
·	The log can also be found here:

·	*C:\Documents and Settings\Username\Application Data\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-date (time).txt*

·	Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply and exit MBAM.

Note: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

The scan is 50 minutes in and there are so far over 7,000 objects infected. I hope this is normal?


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

It can take a while depending on how many files are on your computer.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alright the scan is done and the malware removed, including a reboot, but the 28,000 files infected have left me with a log of 300,000 characters. Should I take 10 posts to get it all on here, or is it possible to just email it you?


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Please post it, it is ok if it is multiple posts.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.39
Database version: 2421
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

7/21/2009 6:08:16 AM
mbam-log-2009-07-21 (06-03-10).txt

Scan type: Full Scan (A:\|C:\|D:\|E:\|F:\|G:\|H:\|)
Objects scanned: 302742
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 51 minute(s), 29 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 2
Registry Keys Infected: 19
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 13
Files Infected: 27891

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
\\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\MSIVXuimmfayqjmxsesfdueidadfhtiqvkomg.dll (Spyware.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\IgfxSys.dll (Trojan.BHO) -> Delete on reboot.

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bho_cpv.workhorse (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bho_cpv.workhorse.1 (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\messengerupdateproject.messengerupdat.1 (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{e3a14032-f6fc-426d-a024-bead613d5db3} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{bbcc290a-5e32-4e54-80db-f0f3f3892444} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5948a52a-ba3a-49a8-bcaf-d578502bda9d} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{5948a52a-ba3a-49a8-bcaf-d578502bda9d} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5948a52a-ba3a-49a8-bcaf-d578502bda9d} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\messengerupdateproject.messengerupdate (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{04a38f6b-006f-4247-ba4c-02a139d5531c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{3c2d2a1e-031f-4397-9614-87c932a848e0} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{d8c0508c-e235-4d9e-a27e-c8bb5f527dc9} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{26a98aa8-07fe-46e6-b6df-26704f3b895f} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{d5792aa9-d373-4039-8670-2cdab6a71f15} (Trojan.Lop) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{af2e62b6-f9e1-4d4f-a10a-9dc8e6dcbcc0} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Setup.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\MessengerUpdateProject.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\WakeNet (Trojan.Adware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\BHO_CPV.dll (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\igfxsys (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\regfile\shell\open\command\(default) (Broken.OpenCommand) -> Bad: ("regedit.exe" "%1") Good: (regedit.exe "%1") -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\375013 (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\VideoEgg (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\nidle (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\WWShow (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\RegistrySmart (Rogue.RegistrySmart) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\registrysmart\Log (Rogue.RegistrySmart) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\registrysmart\Registry Backups (Rogue.RegistrySmart) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aNI15 (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Delete on reboot.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\messenger\Drivers\Aud32 (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Sys (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\' (Worm.Archive) -> Files: 27869 -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Twain (Trojan.Matcash) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\parvdmm.sys (Rootkit.Agent.H) -> Delete on reboot.
\\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\MSIVXuimmfayqjmxsesfdueidadfhtiqvkomg.dll (Spyware.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\IgfxSys.dll (Trojan.BHO) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger\Drivers\MsgUpdate83.dll (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\messenger\Drivers\phuninst.dll (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\local settings\Temp\dfff.dll (Trojan.Agent.V) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\local settings\Temp\uninstall.exe (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Setup.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\bszip.dll (Worm.P2P) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\MSINET.oca (Rogue.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\j3\GT22B4E.exe (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\kt\conf02091b.exe (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\VideoEgg\user.dat (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\registrysmart\Errors.stg (Rogue.RegistrySmart) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\registrysmart\Results.stg (Rogue.RegistrySmart) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\registrysmart\registry backups\2007-06-21_02-52-20.reg (Rogue.RegistrySmart) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\messenger\Drivers\conf.sys (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\messenger\Drivers\pub.dll (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\messenger\Drivers\serial.sys (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\henry shoults\application data\messenger\Drivers\Aud32\pinkip.ico (Trojan.Agent.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Temp\HDQuality.exe (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\!Easy ScreenSaver Studio 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\#1 Video Converter 5.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\.45 (2006) DVDRiP XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\.Net Forms Resize v3.0.3132.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\.Net GIF Animate v1.5.3092.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\.Net Multimedia Control v1.5.3092.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\.Net Print Objects v2.0.3092.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 - Casino Royale DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 - Licence To Kill DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 - The World Is Not Enough DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 - Tomorrow Never Dies DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 Casino Royale DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 DVD Copy 5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 DVD Maker v3.0.0.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 DVD Maker v3.49.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\007 Spy Software v3.86.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\008soft File Tree Printer v3.1.6.83.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\024H Lucky Reminder v1.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1 Click and Lock 3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1 click and lock v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1 Click DVD Copy Pro 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1 Click Fixer Plus 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1 Click Fixer PLUS v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1 Privacy Eraser v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Items or Less (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Items Or Less 2006 DVDSCR XviD-VideoCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Items Or Less 2006 LIMITED DVDRip XViD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Items Or Less LIMITED DVD SCREENER XviD-VideoCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Items Or Less LIMITED DVDRip XViD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Minutes 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10 Things I Hate About You DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10,000 BC 2008 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10,000 BC 2008 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10,000 BC DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10,000 BC R5 LINE BaLD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10,000 BC.PROPER DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10-Strike LANState v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10.000 B.C 2008 PROPER DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10.000 BC 2008 DVDRip R5 XVID-BaLD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10.000 BC 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\100 Best Font.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\100 Days with Mr Arrogant 2004 DVDRip XviD-ECHiZEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\100 Girls 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10000 BC 2008 DVDR-Replica.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10000 BC 2008 PROPER DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10000 BC DVBRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10000 BC PROPER DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10000 BC R5 LiNE Xvid-BaLD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\101 AVI MPEG WMV Converter v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\101 MP3 Splitter and Joiner v2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\101 Sexual Accidents DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\107 Sexy Girls Wallpaper.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10th and Wolf DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\10th and Wolf DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\11 Audio Books.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\11.14.2003 DVDRip XviD-DioXidE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1114 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\12 Angry Men DVDRip DivX-SMB 1957.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\12 Monkeys m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123 Bulk Email Direct Sender 4.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123 DVD Clone v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123 DVD Clone v2.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123 DVD Converter v4.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123 Video Converter 4.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123 Video Converter v4.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123Pet v6.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\123Pet v6.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\12Ghosts StartupGuard v8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\13 Beginners Bible Video Collections DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\13 game sayawng DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 DC DVDRip XviD-NeDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 DVDSCR AAC-ViVACO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 DVDSCR AC3-THS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 REPACK CAM XViD-FuZe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 2007 TELESYNC XviD-UNiVERSAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1408 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\144304 Serials (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\15 Minutes DVDRip Xvid-CTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\15 pages to Internet marketing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks 2006 TS xVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks DVD-R.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks DVDRipXviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks DVDSCR XviD-HUSTLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Blocks Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Software AutoScreen v1.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\16 Years of Alcohol DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels Of Steel - Across America iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels Of Steel - Across America.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels Of Steel Across America iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels of Steel American Long Haul iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels Of Steel Bundle iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels of Steel Convoy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels of Steel Haulin PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels Of Steel Haulin RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels of Steel Haulin.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels of Steel Pedal to the Metal iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Wheels of Steels - Convoy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\18 Year Old Virgin (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\187 1997 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\19 Retail Gamehouse Games.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1900DOS games 1CD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1914 Shells of Fury iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1939 Battlefleet 2.04.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1944Battle of the Bulge iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1989... THE SUMMER OF RAVE bbc tv documentary HDTVRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Click DVD Copy Pro v3.1.4.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Click DVD Copy Pro v3.3.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Click DVD Movie 3.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1nsane Relentless Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Smart CD Ripper 4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Choice FTPPro v8.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Clock 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Desktop Guard 1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Desktop Guard v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Desktop Guard v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Disk Drive Protector 1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Disk Drive Protector v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Disk Drive Protector v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Disk Drive Protector v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Disk Drive Protector v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Email Address Verifier 2006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Evidence Remover v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Italian ExamCram v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Mail Sender 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st mail server 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Mail Server 2.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Mail Server v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st mail server v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Mass Mailer 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Network Admin v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Screen Lock 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Agent 6.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Agent with 1st Screen Lock v7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Agent with 1st Screen Lock v7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Agent with IE Internet Security v7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Center Pro 5.1 Build 5.1.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Center Pro v5.0.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Center Pro v5.0.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Center Pro v5.4 build 5.4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st Security Center Pro v5.4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1st SMTP Server 2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Street 3D Pack v1.5.222459.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Street FileFuchs v1.5.1.222457.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Street Klick Thumbnails Digistar v20007.3.3.1.222310.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Street Klick Thumbnails Xpress v06152005.222456.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\1Street Public PDF DE v20006.222458.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2 Fast 2 Furious (2003) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2 Fast 2 Furious (2003).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\20 Years After (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\200 Pounds Beauty DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\20000 Leagues Under the Sea 1954 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2001 A Space Odessey 1968 720p HDDVD x264-hV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2001 A Space Odyssey 1968 720p HDDVD x264-hV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2001 A Space Odyssey DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2001 Maniacs DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2001 Space Odyssey 1968 HDRE 720p Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2006 FIFA World Cup iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2006 FIFA World Cup PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2006 Hacker Tools iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2006 Metallica live in Seoul HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2009 Lost Memories 2002 DVDRip XviD-ECHiZEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2012 Science Or Superstition (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2046 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2046 DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\20th Century Boys (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 2008 R5 LiNE XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 2008 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 Cam XviD Subbed Esp AntoNN-ITL2 0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 DVDRip XviD-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 Grams DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 R5 LiNE DVDRip XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 R5 LiNE XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\21 Twenty One 720p BluRay x264-HALCYON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\23 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\232Analyzer 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\232Analyzer v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\232Analyzer v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E05 - 12PM to 01PM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E06 - 01PM to 02PM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E11 - 06PM to 07PM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 - S07E14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\24 The Game PS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 To Life - TECHNiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 To Life iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 To Life Reloaded DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 to Life RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 To Life-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 to Life.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 To LifeiSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 Watts DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\25 Windows Vista Themes.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\250 Photoshop Plug-ins.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\26 Mobile Antivirus.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\27 Dresses DVDR-MPTDVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Days Later (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Days Later 2002 720p BluRay x264-HALCYON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Days Later DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later (2007) DvDSCR (XviD) - mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later (2007) TS XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later 2007 R5 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later CAM-MovieX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later DVDSCR XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later INTERNAL TS XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later R5 DVDR-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later TS RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later TS SVCD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later TS XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later TS-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\28 Weeks Later-2007-TS XViD-FuZe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\29 February 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2D3 SteadyMove v1.2 for Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2Day 1.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2Flyer Screensaver Builder Pro 7.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2Flyer Screensaver Builder Pro v7.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2Flyer Screensaver Builder Pro v7.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2nd Speech Center 3.10.061114.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2PAC 4EVER DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2Pac Resurrection CE 2003 iNTERNAL DVDRip Xvid-BTR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2Pac Resurrection DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2pac Thug Angel The Life Of An Outlaw DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\2X Load Balancer v4.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3 10 to Yuma 2007 R5 DVDRip XviD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3 10 To Yuma CAM VCD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3 10 To Yuma R5 LINE XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3 AM 2008 DVDRip XviD-MoH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3 Skulls of the Toltecs iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3-D Ultra Radio Control Racers Deluxe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days of Night (2007) bluray.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days of Night 2007 DvDrip Eng -FXG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days Of Night 2007 DvDrip Eng aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days of Night 2007 DVDSCR XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days Of Night CAM XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days of Night PROPER TELESYNC xVID-Universal.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30 Days Of Night TS XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 (2006) bluray.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 (2006) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 2006 720p BluRay DTS x264-ESiR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 2006 HDRip x264 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 2006 RETAIL DVDRip XviD-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 2007 DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 2007 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 720p HDDVD x264-SEPTiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDRip XViD 20th.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDRip Xvid-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDSCR Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDSCR XviD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDSCR XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDSCR XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDscreen XviD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 DVDScreener Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 Icons.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 Spartans 1962 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 TS DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\300 TS XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\30000 Leagues Under The Sea 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\305 2008 DVDRip XviD-DOMiNO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 To Yuma 2007 BRRip XviD AC3-GR57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 to Yuma 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 to Yuma 2007 R5 HQ Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 to Yuma 2007 x264 HDenc.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 to Yuma CAM Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 To Yuma CAM XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 to Yuma DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\310 Yuma (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Convert It v07.09.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Convert It v9.95.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Email Broadcaster v07.09.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Email Broadcaster v9.95.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Fax v9.96.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit FTP v07.09.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit FTP v9.95.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit FTP v9.98.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Internet Fax i9.99.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Internet Fax v9.95.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Internet Fax v9.98.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32bit Web Browser v9.96.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\32nd America s Cup The Game SFCloneDVD-iTWINS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\35 Money frames for Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\360 Spherical Video Viewer v4.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\36th Chamber of Shaolin 1978 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\37 Windows XP Themes (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3aLab iRadio v1.50.515.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Blocks 2006 v2.62.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Blocks 2006 v2.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Brush v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Camomile Field Screensaver 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Crazy Clock 2.2 Screensaver.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Driving School PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Driving School.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3d Driving-school Europe-edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Ftp v8.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D MP3 Sound Recorder 3.8.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D MP3 Sound Recorder G2 v4.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Object Converter v3.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Real Boxshot v3.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Real Boxshot v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Sex Villa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Shop ModelScan 2.6 Build 261 FRENCH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D SuDoKu World v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D Tiger Tank v2.1 Screensaver.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D World Map 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D World Studio v5.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D-Coatv2.092.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D-SHAPE 3DViewer v1.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3D-SHAPE 3DViewer v1.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3delite Process Priority Optimizer v2.2.1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3dfiction ScreenSaver.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3DMark Vantage Professional v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3gpConvert 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3nity CD DVD Burner v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Planetsoft Ancient Castle 3D Screensaver v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Planetsoft Coral Clock 3D Screensaver v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Planetsoft Fireplace 3D Screensaver v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Planetsoft Flag 3D Screensaver v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Planetsoft Galleon 3D Screensaver v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Planetsoft Halloween 3D Screensaver v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Q 3GP Video Converter 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3Q DVD Ripper Platinum 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3rd PlanIt 8.06.002.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3rd PlanIt v8.00.083.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\3rd PlanIt v8.05.005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4 Brothers DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4 Life 2007 DVDRip XviD-JFKXVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4 months 3 weeks 2 days DVDRip XviD-ZiLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\40 Year Old Virgin HQ Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\40 Year Old Virgin UNCUT DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\44 Minutes The North Hollywood Shoot-Out 2003.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\44 Minutes The North Hollywood Shootout DvdRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\45 2006 DVDRip XViD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\48 Angels (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\48 Angels 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-BLUEFLiGHT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4Leaf FLV Video Converter 2.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4life 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4Musics OGG to MP3 Converter 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4Team DVD Labeler v3.00.0011.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U AVI MPEG Converter 3.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U AVI MPEG Converter v3.8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U AVI MPEG Converter v5.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U AVI MPEG Converter v5.2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U AVI MPEG Converter v5.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U Download YouTube Video v1.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U MP4 Video Converter v1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U MP4 Video Converter v2.6.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U WMA MP3 Converter v5.9.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4U WMA MP3 Converter v6.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4x4 EVO 2 2001.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4X4 Evolution 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4x4 Evolution RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\4X4 Evolution.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5 clicks simple screen capture v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5 Realms of Cards v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5 Star Mail Server 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\50 Cent Blood On The Sand (Xbox360).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\50 Cent The Massacre SE Explicit Version CD DVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\50 First Dates (2004) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\533Soft Mp3 Recorder v1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5500 Guitar Chords.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\553soft Icon Changer 1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5ive Girls DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5star Audio Studio v1.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5star Game Copy v1.0.5.118.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\5star Mobile Video v1.5.1.1222.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\6 Years in Love 2008 DVDRip XviD-BiFOS Korean.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\638 Ways to Kill Castro DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\666 The Beast 2007 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\7 Days In September DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\7 Faces of Dr. Lao (1964) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\7 Seconds 2005 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-UNDEAD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\7 Sins iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\7 Wonders of the Ancient World PSP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\7Way EMail Checker v1.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8 Crazy Nights DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8 Films to Die For After Dark HorrorFest DVDRip Xvids.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8 Heads In A Duffel Bag 1997 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-EwD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8 Heads In A Duffel Bag DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\80 Days v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes 2007 DVDRip Xvid AC3-PRoDJi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes 2007 DVDRip XviD-FxM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes 2007 DVDRip XVID-TDL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes 2007 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes 2007 WS DVDRiP XViD-RCDiVX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes FRENCH DVDSCR XViD-iND FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\88 Minutes REPACK DVDSCR XviD-ReCode.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft Convert Doc to PDF for Word v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft Convert PPT to PDF for PowerPoint v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft Convert XLS to PDF for Excel v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft PDF Decrypter v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft PDF Encrypter v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft PDF Merger v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8848Soft PDF Splitter v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8mm - 2 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8mm II DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\8MM2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\9 Songs 2004 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\9 Songs DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\9000 Corporate logos in vector format..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 First Responders 2007-SKiDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 First Responders SKIDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 First Responders-SKIDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 GuiltThe Proof is in Your Hands DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 In Plane Site Directors Cut Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 The Falling Man Documentary Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 The Filmakers Comm. Edition DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\911 The Great Illusion DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Beautiful Mind DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Bell from Hell 1973 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Better Tomorrow TRILOGY DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Bittersweet Life 2005 DC DVDRip XviD DTS-WAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Bronx Tale DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Brush With Death 2006 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Charlie Brown Christmas DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Cheerful Gang Turns The Earth 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Christmas Story 1983 WS DVDRip XviD-FiNaLe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Civil Action (1998) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Civil Action 1999 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange - Stanley Kubrick DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange 1971 DVD-R.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange 1971 DVDrip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange 1971 DVDRip Xvid-INT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange 1971 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange DVDRip DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange x264 m-HD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Clockwork Orange720p x264 DD5.1-HINT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A **** and Bull Story DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Concert for George DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Crime 2006 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Crime DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Dead Calling 2006 STV DVDRip XviD-iMMORTALs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Dirty Shame 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Dirty Shame DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Few Days In September DVDRip XviD-BeStDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Few Good Men 1992 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Fistful Of Dollars 1964 DVDRip XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Fistful of Dollars DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Fistful of Dynamite 1971 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Good Man Is Hard To Find 2008 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Good Year 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A good year DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Good Year DVDRip XViD-ViTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Good Year TS SVCD-DiNATY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Good Year TS Xvid German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Good Year TS Xvid-maVenssupplieR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Guide To Recognizing Your Saints LIMITED PROPER DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Guy Thing 2003 DVDRip xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A History of Violence (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Job to Kill For (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Knights Tale 2001 iNTERNAL DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Knights Tale 2001 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Knights Tale DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Lot Like Love 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Love Song for Bobby Long DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Love Song for Bobby Long DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Lovers Revenge DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Man Apart 2003 NTSC MULTi DVDR iNTERNAL-ReQuiN FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Man Apart DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Man Called Horse DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Man for All Seasons 1966 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Mighty Heart (2007) CAM XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Mighty Heart 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Mighty Heart CAM 2007 VCD-CANALSTREET.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Mighty Heart DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Mighty Heart PROPER CAM VCD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A New Wave (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A New Wave 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Night At The Roxbury 1998 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-EwDp.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Night Of Reggae Rhythm 2006 DVDRip XViD-YARDVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Nightmare On Elm Street 1984 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-EwDp.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one 3GP Video Converter v4.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one 3GP Video Convertor 4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one 3GP Video Convertor 4.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one DVD Creator 4.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one DVD To MP3 Ripper 4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one iPod PSP 3GP Converter 4.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one iPod Video Convertor 4.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one PSP Video Convertor 4.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A one PSP Video Convertor v4.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Perfect World 1993 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Personal Journey with Martin Scorcese through American Movies - DVDrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Plus CADCopy v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Plus Report Card Maker 2.1.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Prairie Home Companion 2006 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Prairie Home Companion DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Raisin In The Sun (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Return to Salems Lot 1987 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A River Runs Through It 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A River Runs Through It DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly 2006 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly 2006 DVDSCR Xvid-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly 2006 DVDSCR XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly 2006 m-HD x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly CAM 2006 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly CAM VCD-maVenssupplieR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly ReadNfo Int Dvdrip Xvid-aSpC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Scanner Darkly TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Secret Handshake 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Sharks Tale (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Soap 2006 DVDRip XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Sound Of Thunder 2005 DVDRip XviD-JONAMANU.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Sound of Thunder 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Terrorist ate My Brain (2006) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A ton image DVDRip Xvid FR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Tree of Palme Anime DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Very British Gangster 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Very Special Love (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Walk In The Clouds DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Walk To Remember DVDrip XViD-ViTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Walk to Remember DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Weintrub Cinema Videothekenverwaltung v2.0.0.19 (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Women In Winter - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A Zed and Two Noughts (1985) DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one 3GP Video Converter v2.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one 3GP Video Converter v4.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD Copy 4.2x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD Copy 5.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD Copy v4.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD Copy v5.81.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD Creator 4.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD Ripper 4.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one DVD to MP3 Ripper 4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one iPod PSP 3GP Converter v2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one iPod PSP 3GP Converter v4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one iPod PSP 3GP Video Converter v4.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one iPod Video Convertor v4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one PSP Video Convertor 2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one PSP Video Convertor 4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one PSP Video Convertor v4.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one Video Convertor v4.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one Video Joiner 4.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-one Video Joiner v4.77.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Race - Extreme Show.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z MPEG VCD DVD Video Converter v4.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z PSP Video Converter 3.57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z PSP Video Converter v5.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z QuickTime Video Converter v4.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z RealPlayer Video Converter 3.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Video Converter Profession v7.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate 8.29.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate 8.69.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate v7.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate v7.57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Zune Video Converter 2.64.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Zune Video Converter 2.75.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Zune Video Converter 3.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A-Z Zune Video Converter v3.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A.P.T DVDRip Xvid (Korean with EN Subs).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 DVD Copy v1.2.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 DVD Ripper 1.1.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 Sitemap Generator 1.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 Website Analyzer 1.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 Website Download 1.2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 Website Download v1.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1 Website Download v1.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A123 All Video Converter Platinum v5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A123 Audio to MP3 AMR AAC OGG Converter v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A123 DVD Ripper Platinum v5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1Click Ultra PC Cleaner v1.01.36 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1Click Ultra PC Cleaner v1.01.41 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A1Click Ultra PC Cleaner v1.01.42 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A4DeskPro Flash Website Builder 1.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\A9CAD Pro v2.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAA Logo Creation Software 2.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAA Logo v2.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAA PDF Password Remover v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\aaa pdf to html batch converter v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAA PDF to HTML Batch Converter v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\aaa pdf to text batch converter v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\aaa pdf to word batch converter v2 0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAAPDF Password Recovery 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAAPDF PDF to HTML Batch Converter 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAAPDF PDF to Text 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAMS Auto Audio Mastering System v2.1 Rev 002.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AAMS Auto Audio Mastering System v2.2 Rev 002.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aanrijding in Moscou DVDRip Divx Dutch.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aap Ka Surroor 2007 EU DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AB Commander XP Edition v6.94 Win2kXPVista.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AB Invoicing v5.4.1.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AB Invoicing v5.4.2.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AB Invoicing v5.5.0.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abacre Advanced Find And Replace v3.0 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abacre Advanced Log Analyzer v1.6.0.274 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abacre Restaurant Point of Sale v2 4 0 871 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abacre Restaurant Point of Sales v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abander TagControl v2.67.044.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abbott and Costello Meet Captain Kidd 1952 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABBYY FineReader Pro 9.0.0.1019.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABBYY PDF Transformer Pro 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABBYY Screenshot Reader 9.0.0.1051.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABC Backup Pro v4.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABC English Made Easy v2.006.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABC Flash Screensaver Maker 2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abelssoft WashAndGo 2008 v10.2.0 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abelssoft WashAndGo 2008 v10.6.1 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abelssoft WashAndGo 2009 11.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abelssoft WashAndGo 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABest Video Converter Spirit 7.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABest Video Converter Spirit v6.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abexo Registry Cleaner 5.3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abhor DJ v1.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ABIX v6.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Able Photo Resizer v2.2.5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Able2Doc Professional v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AbleFtp v6.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ableton Live 7.0.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ableton Live 7.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ableton Live v6.0.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ableton Live v7.0.14 Portable.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abominable 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abominable 2006 Xvid (Spanish).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abominable DVDRip Xvid (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abomination The Nemesis Project.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\About a Boy 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\About a boy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\About Last Night DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Above the Rim 1994 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abrosoft FantaMorph Deluxe Edition v3.5.5 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute DVD Copy v1.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute MP3 Splitter and Converter 2.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Sound Recorder 3.4.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Sound Recorder 3.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Sound Recorder v3.4.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Time Server v3.4.0.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Uninstaller 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Uninstaller v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter 2.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter 2.9.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter v2.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter v2.8.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter v2.9.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter v2.9.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Converter v3.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Splitter Joiner v1.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video Splitter Joiner v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video SplitterJoiner 1.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video to Audio Converter v2.6.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video to Audio Converter v2.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video to Audio Converter v2.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video to Audio Converter v2.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video to Audio Converter v2.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Video to Audio Converter v3.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolute Zero WS DVDRip XviD-ReMotE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Absolutist Spot A Word v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia Audio Converter Plus v3.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia Audio Converter Plus v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia i-Sound MP3 WMA Recorder Pro v6.8.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia i-Sound MP3 WMA Recorder Pro v6.8.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia ScriptCryptor Compiler v2.8.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia SiteInFile Compiler v2.0.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Abyssmedia Virtual Safe v1.2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AC DC Live Rock Band (Wii).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACA Capture Pro v5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACA Screen Recorder v3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACA Screen Recorder v3.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Academy of Magic Word Spells v1.3.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala AVI DivX MPEG XviD VOB to PSP 2.4.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala AVI DivX MPEG XviD VOB to PSP v2.2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DivX DVD Player Assist 2.4.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DivX DVD Player Assist v2.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DivX DVD Player Assist v2.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DivX to iPod 2.4.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala Divx to iPod 2.x.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DivX to iPod v2.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DivX to iPod v2.3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Audio Ripper v2.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Copy 2.3x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Copy v2.4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Copy v2.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Creator 2.4.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Creator v2.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Creator v2.2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Creator v2.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Creator v2.4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Creator v2.5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD iPod Ripper 2.4.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD iPod Ripper 2.5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD iPod Ripper v2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD PSP Ripper 2.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD PSP Ripper 2.5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD PSP Ripper 2.5.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD PSP Ripper v2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD PSP Ripper v2.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Ripper 2.5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Ripper 2.5.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Ripper Professional v5.6.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Ripper v2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Ripper v2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD Ripper v2.3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD to Pocket PC movie 2.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD to Pocket PC Movie v2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD to Pocket PC Movie v2.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala DVD to Pocket PC Movie v2.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acala Video mp3 Ripper v2.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACAPsoft GigAlarm v1.301.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accelerated C# 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accelerator Plus Premium 9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AcceliCAD2CAM 2008 v6.4.23.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accent EXCEL Password Recovery 2.50 beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accent OFFICE Password Recovery 2.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accent OFFICE Password Recovery 2.50 beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accent Office Password Recovery v2.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accent Office Password Recovery v2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted - Xvid CAM-LibriuM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted 2006 CAM VCD-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted 2006 DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted DVDRip XViD RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted DVDRip XViD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted HD DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accepted TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Administrator 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Administrator 4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Administrator Pro 4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Administrator Pro 4.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Administrator Pro v4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Autopilot 1.1.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Controller 3.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Controller v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Lock Setup v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Manager 7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Manager for Windows 7.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Manager for Windows v6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Manager for Windows v7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Manager v.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Password Recovery Genie v2.10.20060303.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Password Recovery Genie v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access Password Recovery Helper v1.62.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Access to MySQL 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accessory Software Photo Snap v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accessory Software Picture Viewer Max 6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accessory Software The Picture Organizer 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accident 1967 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Accordiva SecuExpress Deluxe v2 0 7 207.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AccPlus v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AccuRev Enterprise v4.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACD Systems Canvas v11.0.1173.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACD Systems FotoSlate v4.0.66.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDC Plug Me In DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDC- The Bon Scott Years DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Photo Editor 5.0.286.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Photo Editor v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Photo Manager 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Photo Manager v10.0.219.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Pro 2 v2.0.219.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee pro 2.0.219.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Pro 2.5 build 363 (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Pro Photo Manager 8.1 build 99.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Pro Photo Manager 9.0.108.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Pro v2.5.363.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ACDSee Pro v8.0.67.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Image Resizer v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Optimizer Utilities 4.1.1.4053.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Password Sniffer 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Password Sniffer 1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Pro Screensaver Creator 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Translator 4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Translator 6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Translator v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Utilities v4.0.0.4050.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Utilities v4.1.0.4052.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Utilities v5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Ventura 3 (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Ventura Boxset iNTERNAL WS DVDRip XviD-DVDiSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ace Ventura When Nature Calls DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT Hello Engines Professional 6.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT Password Depot 4.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT Password Depot v4.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT Ranking Toolbox 6.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT WinSurvey 3.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acebit WISE-FTP 5.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acebit WISE-FTP 5.5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT WISE-FTP 6.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceBIT WISE-FTP v6.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceFTP Pro v3.80.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceHTML Pro v6.05.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceISO 2005 build.12835.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acelogix Ace Optimizer Utilities v4.2.0.457.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acelogix Registry Defragmenter and Compactor v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acelogix Registry Defragmenter and Compactor v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acelogix System TuneUp v2.2.0.427.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AcePlanner v1.0.29.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AcePlanner v1.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceReader Original v4.7c.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceReader Pro Deluxe Network v5.0.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceReader Pro Deluxe Plus v4.1b.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AceReader Pro Deluxe Plus v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aces and Eights 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aces N Eights 2008 NTSC DVDR-IGUANA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acid-Base Titration v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD Audio Ripper 2.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD Ripper 2.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD Ripper 2.0.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD to AVI Converter v2.1.88.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD to iPod 2.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD to MP4 2.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD to PSP Converter 2.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acker DVD to Zune Converter 2.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme CAD Converter v6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme CAD Converter v7.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme CAD Converter v7.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme CADPacker v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme Photo ScreenSaver Maker 2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme Photo ScreenSaver Maker v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme Photo Screensaver Maker v5.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acme TraceART v3.85.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acon Digital Media Acoustica Premium v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acon Digital Media Acoustica v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acon Digital Media AudioLava v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acon Digital Media My Ringading v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acon Digital Media Studio Clean v1.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acon Digital Media Studio Necessities VST DX v2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Audio Converter Pro 1.0 build 23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Beatcraft 1.02 build 19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CD DVD Label Maker v2.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CD DVD Label Maker v3.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CD DVD Label Maker v3.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CD DVD Label Maker v3.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CD Label Maker 2.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CD-DVD Label Maker v3.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica CDDVD Label Maker v3.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica DJ Twist and Burn 1.0.3.147.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica DJ Twist and Burn 1.01 build 142.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Mixcraft 2.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Mixcraft 4.2.104.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Mixcraft v3.0 BETA 10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Mixcraft v3.0.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Mixcraft v3.0.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Mixcraft v3.0.b27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica MP3 Audio Mixer 2.471.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica MP3 CD Burner 4.32 build 142.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica MP3 CDBurner 4.32 build 142.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica MP3 To Wave Converter PLUS 2.5 build23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica MP3 To Wave Converter PLUS v2.5.b24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Premium Edition 4.1.0.360.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Premium Edition v4.00.353.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Premium v4.1.0.369.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Premium v4.1.0.377.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Spin It Again v2.1.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acoustica Spin It Again v2.1.b35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AcqURL v7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acrasoft Ground Control v3.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis Bootable CD All In One iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis Disk Director Suite v10.0.2117.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis OS Selector 8.0.914.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis Recovery Expert Deluxe 1.0.130.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis Snap Deploy v2.0.0.2141.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Echo Enterprise Server v9.7.8206.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Echo Workstation v9.5.8115.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Home 11 (Build 8053).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Home v11.0.0.8027.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Home v12.0.0.9615.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Personal Edition v8.0.0.896.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Server v9.1.3677 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image v9.1 Build 3832.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Workstation v9.1.3602 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Workstation v9.1.3666 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True Image Workstation v9.1.3886.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acronis True.Image Home v10.0.4871.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AcroPlot Pro 2007 Build 2007.01.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AcroPlot Pro v2006.3 build date 061506.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act of War Direct Action and High Treason iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act of War Direct Action iSO AND High Treason Iso.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act of War Direct Action iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act Of War High Treason Direct Action iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act of War High Treason iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act of War High Treason.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Act of War iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actify SpinFire Professional v8.0.1015.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actinic Ecommerce v7.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actinic Ecommerce v8.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Action Ball Deluxe v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Action Figure Collector 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Action Girlz Racing iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Audio Record Component 2.0.2.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Data Burner 2.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar 6.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar 7.59.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar 7.7 (Build 090202).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar v6.00.060517.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar v7.48.080417.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar v7.49.080509.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Desktop Calendar v7.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Keys 2.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Multiwallpaper Changer v3.69.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Multiwallpaper Changer v3.7.0.375.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Partition Recovery 5.1.595.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Partition Recovery v5.0 build 335.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active ScreenSaver Builder 4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Share Monitor v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active SMART 2.7.0.673.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active WebCam 7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active WebCam 8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active WebCam 8.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Webcam 9.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Active Webcam v6.8 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveDrawer v1.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveFax Server v3.94.0212.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveFax Server v4.05.0213.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Activekitten Chronos 3.7.2 PocketPC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Activekitten Chronos 3.8 Pocket PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveState Komodo IDE v4.2.0.281898.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveState Komodo v3.5.2 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveState Perl Dev Kit Pro v7.0.0.277058.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveState Tcl Dev Kit v4.0.2.282109.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveUNDELETE v5.5.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActiveXperts SMS Messaging Server v4.1.7.0130.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ActivityMaker Volume 2 v2.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acts Of Death 2007 STV DVDRiP XviD-iNTiMiD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actual Installer v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actual Installer v2.4 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actual Reminder v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Actual Search And Replace v2.6.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acunetix Web Vulerability Scanner v4.0 Consultant Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acunetix Web Vulnerability Scanner Enterprise Edition 6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acute Systems CrossFont v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Acute Systems TransMac v7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad Muncher v4.7 Final.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad Muncher v4.7.23669 BETA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad Muncher v4.7.26039 BETA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad Muncher v4.7.26289 BETA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Sound Recorder 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Sound Recorder v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stereo Changer v1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stream Recorder 1.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stream Recorder v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stream Recorder v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stream Recorder v1.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stream Recorder v2.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AD Stream Recorder v2.5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad-Aware 2007 Pro v7.0.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad-Aware 2007 Pro v7.0.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad-Aware 2008 Pro v7.1.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ad-Aware 2009 Professional Edition 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adam And Eve 2005 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adam Wests Tales From Beyond 2004 WS DVDRip XviD-EwDp.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adams Aepfel DVDRiP MD XViD-NTG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ADAPT PT V7.20.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ADAPT RC V5.00.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdBlock Pro v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdBlock Pro v2.2 fixed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdBlock Pro v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdCleaner 1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Addams Family Values (1993) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Addams Family Values DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Addicted to Love DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AddNewFriends MySpace FriendBlasterPro v6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adersoft VbsEdit 3.41.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdesClrPicker v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ADG 3D TOOL v5.0.0.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ADG Aspect 3D v5.0.0.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ADG Panorama Tools v5.2.0.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ADG Panorama Tools v5.2.0.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adion djDecks v0.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adion djDecks v0.88.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adion djDecks v0.9.0.6545.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdLib eXpress Desktop v3.5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdLib eXpress Server v4.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Admin Script Editor v3.5.3052.24407.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdminToys Suite 2008 1.1.1100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Admiral Quality Poly-Ana v1.13 VSTi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Admiral Quality Scamp VST v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdmixDJ 2.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdmixDJ v1.57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdmixDJ v1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat 7.0.0 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional Full DvD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat 9 Extended.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat 9 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat 9.0.0 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat Reader Pro 9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Acrobat v8.0 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe After Effects CS4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe After Effects v7.0 iSO Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe All Products v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Audition 3.0.1.8347.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Audition 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Captivate v2.0.0 b1177.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Contribute CS4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Creative Suite 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe CS3 Design Premium Retail iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe CS4 Licence Manager 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Dreamweaver CS3 ITALIAN-DaRKCaD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Dreamweaver CS4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Fireworks CS3 ITALIAN-DaRKCaD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Fireworks CS4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Flash CS3 Professional ITALIAN-DaRKCaD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Flash CS3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Flash CS4 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Flex Builder v2.0.143459 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe GoLive 8.0 CS2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Illustrator CS2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Illustrator CS3 ITALIAN-DaRKCaD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe LiveCycle Designer v7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop 5 in 1 (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop 7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS2 v9.0 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended ITALIAN PROPER-DaRKCaD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS3 EXTENDED PROPER-SWAMP iSO FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Photographers.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS3 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS4 (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS4 Extended 11.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS4 Hancock Special Edition (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS4 Portable.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop CS4 Special.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Elements 5.0-ZWT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Extended CS4 Full.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v1.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v2.0.481478.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v2.3.541702.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Photoshop Software - Portable CS, CS2, CS3 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Premiere CS3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Premiere Pro 7.0 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Premiere Pro CS4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

So yeah slight miscalculation. This could actually take close to 100 posts. But whatever, if it works then its worth it. I'll press on.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Presenter 7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe PS CS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Reader Lite 9.1.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Reader v8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Robohelp V8.0.0.203.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adobe Technical Communication Suite v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adolix Computer Security v1.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adolix eCover Engineer v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adolix eCover Engineer v5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adolix Email Backup v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adolix PDF Converter Pro v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrenalin Extreme Show iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrenaline Drive 1999 DVDrip Xvid-iNT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrift 2006 READNFO VCD Cam-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrift 2006 VCD Cam-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrift in Manhattan (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft AD Sound Recorder v3.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft AD Sound Recorder v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft AD Stream Recorder v2.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft AD Stream Recorder v2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft DasetView 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft Steady Recorder 2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft Steady Recorder v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft Steady Recorder v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft Steady Recorder v2.4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adrosoft TFD Scope v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdSenseLog 3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdSenseLog 4.5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdSenseLog v4.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdsGone Popup Killer 2007 v7.0.8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adult Online TV Player 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adult PDF Password Recovery v2.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdultPDF PDF to Word 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adusoft DVD Creator 2.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adusoft DVD Ripper 2.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adusoft Photo DVD Slideshow v3.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adusoft PSP Video Converter 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adusoft PSP Video Converter v2.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AdvanceBox 2.20 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced 2 Pages Per Sheet PDF Merger v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Access To PDF Table Converter v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced ACT Password Recovery v2.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced ACT Password Recovery v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced ACT Password Recovery v2.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Batch Converter 4.0.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced BKF Repair v1.2.0.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Bulk PDF Image Extractor v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Bulk PDF Watermark Creator v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced CD Ripper Pro v.2.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Data Grid Control v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced DBF Repair v1.4.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Defrag 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Defrag 2009 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Desktop Shield 2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Desktop Shield v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Desktop Shield v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Desktop Shield v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Emailer 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Emailer v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Encryption Package 2007 4.6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Encryption Package 2007 Pro 4.5.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Encryption Package 2007 Pro 4.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced ETL Processor 2.2.12.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Excel To PDF Table Converter v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced File Indexer v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced File Lock v6.0.3006.24085.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced File Manager v3.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced File Worker 2.0x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced History Supervisor 1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Image To PDF Converter v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Installer Enterprise 6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Installer Enterprise v4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Instant Messengers Password Recovery v3.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Instant Messengers Password Recovery v3.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Intuit Password Recovery v1.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced JPEG Compressor v2008.5.1.84.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced JPEG Compressor v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced JPEG Compressor v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Mailbox Password Recovery v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced MP3 Converter v.2.62.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced MP3 Converter v2.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced MP3 WMA Recorder and Editor v7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Net Monitor for Claasroom v4.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom Professional v2.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom Professional v2.5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom Professional v2.6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom Professional v2.6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Net Monitor for Classroom Professional v2.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Office Password Recovery 3.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Office Password Recovery 3.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Office Password Recovery 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Concatenator v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Merger v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Merger v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Page Extractor v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Page Extractor v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Password Recovery 1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Password Recovery 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Password Recovery 3.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced PDF Password Recovery 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Photo Recovery v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced RAR Repair v1.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Registry Supervisor 1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Registry Tracer 2.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced RSS2Email Professional v2.3.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced RSS2Web Enterprise v3.1.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Security Administrator 11.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Security Level 7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Security Tool 1.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Security Tool 1.1.5 fixed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Security Tool 1.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Serial Port Terminal 5.5.22.271.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced SMTP Server v2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced SQL To PDF Table Converter v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced SQL To XML Query v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced StartUp Supervisor 1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced System Care Pro 3.2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced System Optimizer 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced SystemCare PRO v3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced SystemCare Professional 3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Task Manager 5.0 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Task Manager v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Tracks Cleaner v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Tracks Eraser v5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Tracks Eraser v5.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Tram Simulator 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Uninstaller PRO 2006 v7.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced uninstaller pro 8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Uninstaller PRO 8.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced URL Catalog v1.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Vista Optimizer 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Vista Optimizer 2009 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Vista Optimizer 2009 v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Vista Optimizer 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Visual FoxPro To PDF Table Converter v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Warp 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Wedding Organizer v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced WindowsCare 2.7.2.xxx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced WindowsCare v2.0.0.635 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced WindowsCare v2.3.0.738 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced WMA Workshop 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced WMA Workshop v2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Woman Calendar v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Woman Calendar v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced WordPerfect Office Password Recovery v1.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced X Video Converter 3.9.40.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced X Video Converter 4.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced X Video Converter v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced X Video Converter v4.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advanced Zip Repair v1.7.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advantage Database Server v8.00.0.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advantage Database Server v8.10.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advantage Web Log Analyzer 5.0.5b.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advent Rising iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Advent Rising.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adventure Ball v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adware Deluxe v1.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Adwords and Keywords v2.00.061028.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux DVDR-Replica.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
 c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux DVDRip XviD-GeT (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux PS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon flux Xvid HQ Fast.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aeon Flux Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AeonFlux Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AEPvideo DVD COPY v1.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aerial Mahjong v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aero Glass Vista Theme For XP 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AES Password Manager 2.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aesop GIF Creator v2.0.715.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AF Video Systems AIO 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Affinity 2008 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Affinity v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afghan Knights 2007 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-AsiSter.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afghan Knights DVDRip XviD-ZN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afghan Massacre The Convoy of Death Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afghan MassacreThe Convoy of Death Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AFL Premiership 2005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afro Samurai (Xbox 360).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afro Samurai 2007 Directors Cut DvDrip Eng aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afro Samurai 2007 Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afro Samurai Resurection (2008) bluray.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afro Samurai Resurrection (2009) hdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afro Samurai The Movie 2007 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\After Sex 2007 Festival DVDRiP XviD-iNTiMiD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\After The Sunset 2004 DVDRip DivX-TOP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\After The Sunset 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\After the Sunset DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\After... 2006 DVDRip XviD-DvF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AfterHour 2.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Afterlife - LucasArts 1996 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Against the Dark (2009) dvdscr.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agama Web Buttons 2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agama Web Buttons v2.64.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgataSoft KilX 1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgataSoft ShutDown Lite 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgataSoft ShutDown Pro 2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgataSoft ShutDown Pro v2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgataSoft ShutDown Pro v2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgataSoft TimeLock v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie And Then There Were None iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie And Then There Were None.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie Death on the Nile.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie Evil Under the Sun - RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie Murder On The Orient Express iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie Murder On The Orient Express-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agatha Christie Murder on the Orient Express.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Conan Hyborian Adventures (EURO) 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Emipres2 The Conquerors.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empire 3 The Warchief iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires 2the Conquerors iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires 3 - the Warchiefs expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires 3 German - SiLENTGATE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires 3 The Asian Dynasties iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires 3 The Warchiefs Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires 3 the Warchiefs expansion-RECHARGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires 3 The Warchiefs iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires II The Age of Kings.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires II The Conquerors Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age OF Empires III and War Chiefs Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III Asian Dynasties iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires III iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires III RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III The Warchiefs Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III The Warchiefs Expansion PROPER-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III The Warchiefs Expansion-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires III The WarChiefs iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III The Warchiefs PROPER-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Empires III Warchiefs Exp. Pack iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Empires III.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Mythology - Gold Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Mythology iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age Of Mythology.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Pirates Caribbean Tales iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Age of Wonders 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agenda MSD Multiuser v7.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agendis v1.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agendus for Outlook Edition v4.21 Build 1473.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agendus Palm Desktop Edition v4.21 Build 1473.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agent Chewer v1.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agent Hugo Hula Holiday.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AgentlessMonitor Professional v7.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AggPub v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aggression Reign Over Europe iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aglare Music Converter Platinum v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aglare Music Converter Platinum v6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 2008 v6.0.2162.205.0402 Multilangue.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 3.5.638.6208.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 3.51.759.6511.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro v4.0.1025.7828.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro 2008 v6.0.2162.205.0402 Multilangue.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro 2008 v6.0.2284.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro 2008 v6.0.2295.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite PRO 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro 2009 v6.5.2358.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo AVI MPEG WMV RM MOV Converter 3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo AVI MPEG WMV RM MOV Converter v3.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo DVD To iPod Ripper 3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo DVD To iPod Ripper v3.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo Video to iPod PSP 3GP Xbox PPC MP4 3.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo Video to iPod PSP 3GP Xbox PPC PDA MP4 v3.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agogo Video to iPod PSP Cell Phone Xbox Pocket PC PDA MP4 v3.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agon (ISO).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Agon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper 1.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper 2.4.1.54.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper 2.4.1.89.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead dvd ripper 2.4.2.09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper 3.1.2.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper 3.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper 3.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper SE v1.3.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper SE v1.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper Standard Edition 1.3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper Standard Edition 1.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper v1.3.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper v2.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead DVD Ripper v2.4.1.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead Nero 7.xx All Editions.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead Nero v7.7.7.0 MultiLanguage Ultra Edition-iNSPiRON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead Nero v8.3.2.1b.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ahead Nero v8.3.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AHSoft Emillphoto se v6.419.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AHSoft Isign Plus v6.419 (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI RoboForm Pro 6.9.93.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.9.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.9.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.9.84.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.9.85.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform Pro v6.9.89.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI RoboForm Pro v6.9.93.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform v6.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI Roboform v6.6.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI RoboForm v6.8.3 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AI RoboForm v6.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aibase 2.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aibase-CS v1.100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aibase-CS v1.160.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aibase-CS v1.184.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aibase-CS v1.186.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aide PDF to DXF Converter 6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aide PDF to DXF Converter v6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aignes WebSite Watcher v4.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aimersoft DVD Studio Pack 1.2.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aimersoft DVD Studio Pack 2.1.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AIO Sony Creative Software.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Air Force One 1997 720p bluray x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Air Guard.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Air Hockey Challenge Pocket PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Air Raid This is not a Drill! iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airborne Assault Conquest of the Aegean-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airborne Troops iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aircrack 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airfix Dogfighter RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airfix Dogfighter.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airheads 1994 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-AMEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airline 4 rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airline Tycoon Evolution iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirMagnet Laptop Analyzer v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirMagnet Survey Professional v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AIRoboform Pro v6.9.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airomate RDS encoder 1.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airplane! DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airport Mania First Flight v1.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airport Tycoon 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airport Tycoon 3 PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airport Tycoon 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Airscanner Mobile Firewall 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirStrike 2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirStrike 3D Operation W.A.T v1.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirStrike II Gulf Thunder v2.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirStrike II v2.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AirXonix 1.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AIS Backup v2.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aiseesoft Total Video Converter 3.1.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AJC Active Backup v1.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AJC Diff v1.8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AJC Directory Synchronizer v2.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AJC Directory Synchronizer v2.7.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AJC Grep v1.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AJSystems Eazy Backup v3.0.4.500.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AK Isolator v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AK IT Solutions Winscan v5.0.102.122.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akira 1988 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-iLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akira DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akira Kurosawa - Seven Samurai DVDRip divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akira KurosawaIkiru DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akira KurosawaRashÃ´mon DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akoff Music Composer 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AKRAM Audio Editor 2.2.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akram Audio Editor v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akram Media Creator v1.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aksar DVDRip 2006 (Hindi).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akuma Demon Spawn iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AKVIS Decorator 1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AKVIS Enhancer 9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Akvis Sketh-Standalone 5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Al Capone And The Untouchables True Story 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Al Pacino Dog Day Afternoon 1975 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aladdin 1992 720p HDTV x264-hV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aladdin 1992 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alan Carr Tooth Fairy Live 2007 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alan Ford (Croatian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alarm Clock Pro 8.4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alarm Clock Pro 8.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alarm for Cobra 11 Crash Time CLONE-ADDONiA iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alarm for Cobra 11 Crash Time iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alarm Plus Plus v7.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alatriste 2006 DVDRiP XViD iKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alatriste 2006 DVDRiP XViD-iKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alawar games UnWrapper 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alawar Hyperspace Invader v2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alawar StandOFood v1.09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alawar Star Defender 3 v1.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Albert Fish 2007 FS DVDRip XviD-Indigestibles.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alberto Sordi Mafioso 1962 DVDRip XviD Italian.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Album DS v5.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlbumPro v8.9 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcatraz Prison Escape.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy 3D Screensaver 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Eye Pro 8.8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Eye Pro 8.9.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Eye Pro v8.3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Eye v7.7.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Lab Remote Control Pro v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Mindworks Animation Workshop v2.0a16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Mindworks Graphic Workshop Professional v3.0a16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Mindworks Pagan Daybook 3 v5.0a24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Mindworks PNG MNG Construction Set v2.0a.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alchemy Mindworks Spies A Coldwar Daybook v2.0q.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120 1.9.8.7117.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120 v1.9.5.3823 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 1.9.5.3105 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 1.9.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 1.9.8.7421.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 1.9.8.7424 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 1.9.8.7507.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 1.9.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% 5.0 Blu-Ray.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% Blu-Ray 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% Blu-Ray v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% v1.9.5.3105 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% v1.9.8.7421.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120% v1.9.8.7424 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol 120percent 1.9.6.5429 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alcohol120 v1.9.6.4719 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aleo Flash Slideshow Gallery Maker 1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aleo Mp3 To Swf Converter.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aleo SWF GIF Converter 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alex AgnewKa-Boom DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alex and Alex Soft Atani v4.4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alex and Emma 2003 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alex Rider Operation Stormbreaker DVDR 2006 MULTI-PirateK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alexeys Dwice v1.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlfaClock v2.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfie (2004) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfie 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfie DVDRip xViD-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfred Hitchcock Presents The Final Cut iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfred Hitchcocks Lifeboat DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfred Hitchcocks Psycho 1960 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfred Hitchcocks Rear Window DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfred Hitchcocks The Birds 1963 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alfred Hitchcocks The Lady Vanishes 1938 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Algebrator 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlgoLab Photo Vector v1.98.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlgoLab Photo Vector v1.98.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ali DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ali G Indahouse DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alias iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alias Maya Unlimited v7.0 iSO Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alibre Design Expert v10.0.1.10059.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alice Greenfingers v1.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alice Greenfingers v1.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alice in Chains (MTV Unplugged) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alice Upside Down The Movie 2007 DVDRip XviD-iMAGiNEERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alices Restaurant 1969 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien 1979 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-KuDoS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien 3 1992 DVDRip AC3 XviD iNT-PFa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Agent 2007 STV DVDSCR XviD-BETAMAX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Autopsy DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Directors Cut 2003 DVDRIP XViD-DigitalVX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Incursion 2006 DVDRip Xvid-SER.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Outbreak 2 Invasion v2008 DC120508.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Raiders (2009) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Shooter 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Shooter Vengeance 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Skin Exposure v2.0 for Adobe Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Skin Image Doctor v2.0 for Adobe Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Skin Xenofex v2.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien vs pedator 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien VS Predator 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Vs Predator Requiem UNRATED DVDRip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Vs Predator Requiem UNRATED DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien vs. Predator 2 iMPORT-ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien vs. Predator Gold iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alien Vs. Predator HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aliens Of The Deep DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aliens vs Predator 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aliens Vs Predator Requiem x264 m-HD-vaLk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive 3GP Video Converter v2.1.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive CD Ripper 1.5.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive CD Ripper 1.8.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive CD Ripper v.1.8.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Desktop 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive DVD Ripper 1.6.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive DVD Ripper 3.0.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive DVD Ripper v1.2.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive DVD Ripper v1.3.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive DVD Ripper v1.6.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive File Encryption 1.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive HD Video Converter 1.2.6.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Internet Eraser 1.3.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive iPod Video Converter v1.2.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive iPod Video Converter v2.0.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive iPod Video Converter v2.1.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive MP3 WAV Converter 3.8.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive MP4 Converter v1.3.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive MP4 Converter v2.0.8.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Text to Speech 5.3.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Text to Speech v5.3.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Text to Speech v5.3.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Text to Speech.v5.3.6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Video Converter v2.8.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Video Joiner v1.2.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive Video Joiner.v1.2.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive WMA MP3 Recorder 2.6.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive WMA MP3 Recorder v2.3.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive YouTube Video Converter v1.0.8.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alive YouTube Video Converter v1.2.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlizÃ©e en concert DVD-R 4GB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All About Eve 1950 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All About Love 2005 DVDRip XviD-NATTAWAT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Adobe DVD Version 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALL AmondSoft Products 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Audio To MP3 Converter v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All for mp3 Audio MP3 Converter 2.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\all games and screensavers from nevosoft universal v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All I Want DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All image 1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All In 2006 DVDRip Xvid-AFO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All in one Cleaner 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Media Fixer 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Media Fixer Pro v7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Media Fixer Pro v8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Media To Mp3 Converter Pro v4.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All MoomaSoft Products 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All My Fonts Pro v2.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All My Friends Are Leaving Brisbane 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All My Movies 4.5 Build 1248.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All My Movies v4.4b1244.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All My Movies v4.9.1255.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All My Stuff v1.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Office Converter Pro v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All PopCap Games.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Quiet on the Western Front 1930 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Quiet on the Western Front 1930 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Quiet on the Western Front 1979 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Souls Day DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Sound Editor XP v.1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Sound Editor XP v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Sound Recorder XP v.2.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Star Superman Vol 1 No 6 Mar 2007 Comic eBook-iNTENSiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All That I Need (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All The Kings Men 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All the Kings Men 2006 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All the Presidents Men 1976 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All to MP3 2.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All To Mp3 Converter v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALL Xilisoft Products Keygen v 1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All Youve Got 2006 DVDRip Xvid-BestDivx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All-in-One Journal 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\All-into-One Flash Mixer 3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allan Quartermain and Lost City of Gold-DVDRip-XV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alldj DVD To MPEG Converter v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlleleID v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AllForMP3 Audio MP3 Converter v2.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AllForMP3 Batch MP3 Wav Converter v1.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alliance Future Combat-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alligator 1980 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alligator Flash Designer v6.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alligator Flash Designer v6.0.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alligator Flash Designer v7.0.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok Audio Converter v1.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok AVI MPEG Converter 1.4.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok AVI MPEG Converter 4.4.0314.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok AVI MPEG Converter 4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok AVI MPEG Converter v3.2.0807.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok AVI to DVD SVCD VCD Converter v3.2.0807.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok MOV Converter 2.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok MOV Converter v3.2.0807.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok OGG MP3 Converter v1.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok QuickTime to AVI MPEG DVD Converter 1.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok QuickTime to AVI MPEG DVD Converter v2.2.0807.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok RM RMVB to AVI MPEG DVD Converter v1.4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok RM RMVB to AVI MPEG DVD Converter v2.2.0807.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok Softwares Collection 2009 AIO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok Video Joiner 2.1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok Video Joiner 4.4.0113.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allok Video Joiner v3.2.0807.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AllSync v2.7.42 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AllSync v2.7.44 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AllSync v2.7.46 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alltags-Adressen 2006.09.2811.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alltags-Notizen 2006.09.1260.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alltags-Planer 2006.09.1275.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alltags-Tagebuch 2006.09.1216.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Allway Sync Pro v5.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AllWebMenus Pro v4.1.626.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almeza Multiset 3.0.163.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almeza MultiSet 5.6.231.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almeza MultiSet 6.0.120.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almeza MultiSet 6.1.510.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almeza MultiSet Pro 5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almeza MultiSet v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almost Famous - The Bootleg Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almost Famous 2000 Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almost Famous 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almost Famous DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almost Legal 2003 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Almost Normal 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alnera FeedBuster v1.1.20.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALO CD and DVD Burner 3.1.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALO CD and DVD Burner 3.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALO CD and DVD Burner 3.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALO CD and DVD Burner 3.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aloaha PDF Suite Enterprise v2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aloaha PDF Suite v2.1.225.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aloha Solitaire v1.0.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone 2007 DVDRip XviD-JJxvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone in the dark 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone In The Dark 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone In The Dark 2008 Multi iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone in The Dark 4The New Nightmare iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone In The Dark DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone in the Dark II (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone in the Dark iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone in the Dark The New Nightmare iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone in the Dark Trilogy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alone With Her LIMITED DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Along Came a Spider DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Along Came Polly 2004 DVDRip XviD-PxC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Along Came Polly DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Along the Ridge 2006 DVDRip XviD-AsiSter.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alparysoft Cleaner For Amateur Video v1.5.3672.050318.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpeak AudiMovie v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Black Zero Intrepid Protocol iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog 2006 DvDrip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog 2006 DVDRip Xvid-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog 2006 R5 xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog 2007 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog CAM VCD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog DVDR-Replica.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog DvDrip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Dog DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Media PinkNotes Plus v4.60.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Prime CZ AClone iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Prime iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Prime PROPER - RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpha Prime-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlphaCom v7.0.1.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpine Ski Racing 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alpine Ski Racing 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alt-N MDaemon Pro v9.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AltaPoint Veterinary Practice Management 5.00.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altdo AVI MPEG RM WMV MOV ASF to DVD VCD Converter and Burner v1 4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altdo Convert MP3 Master v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altdo Convert MP3 Master v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altdo DVD to AMR MP3 AAC Ripper v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altdo MP3 Record And Edit Audio Master v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altered 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altered States 1980 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alteros 3D v2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alteros 3D v2.81 Build 2812.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlterWind Log Analyzer Professional 3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altia PhotoProto v1.05 for Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altomsoft AmiPic Sharemaster 9.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova DatabaseSpy 2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova DatabaseSpy v2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova DatabaseSpy v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova DiffDog 2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova DiffDog Professional v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova MapForce Enterprise v2006 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova MapForce Enterprise v2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova MapForce Enterprise v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SchemaAgent 2008.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SchemaAgent v2006.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SchemaAgent v2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SchemaAgent v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SemanticWorks v2006.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SemanticWorks v2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova SemanticWorks v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova StyleVision Enterprise v2006.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova StyleVision Enterprise v2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova StyleVision Enterprise v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova UModel 2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova UModel v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova XMLSpy Enterprise v2006 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova XMLSpy Enterprise v2007.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova XMLSpy Enterprise v2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altova XMLSpy Enterprise v2008.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Altsoft FTMaster v1.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ALTZ 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alvin And The Chipmunks 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alvin And The Chipmunks DVDRip XviD-ARROW.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Alvin and the Chipmunks-SKIDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AlwaysUp v5.5.6.78.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadeus - Directors Cut 1984 DVDRip Xvid-UnSeeN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadeus 1984 The DirectorsCut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadeus DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadeus â&#8364;&#8220; Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD Ripper Pro v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD Ripper v2.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to 3GP Converter v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to 3GP Converter v1.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to iPod Converter v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to MP4 Converter v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to MP4 Converter v1.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to PSP Converter v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis DVD to PSP Converter v1.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis Products October 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis Video Converter Suite 3.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis Video Converter Suite v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amadis Video Converter v2.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amarte Duele DVDRip Xvid Spanish.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amayeta SWC Encrypt 2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amayeta SWC Encrypt v1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amayeta SWF Encrypt 5.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amayeta SWF Encrypt v4.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amayeta SWF Encrypt v4.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amaze Your friends With Lighter Tricks DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Grace 2006 DvDrip Eng-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Grace 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Photo Editor 6.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Photo Editor v5.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Photo Editor v5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Photo Editor v5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Photo Editor v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Photo Editor v6.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazing Slow Downer 3.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazon DVD Shrinker 2.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amazon DVD Shrinker 2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amber Journeys Beyond iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ambrosia - Escape Velocity Nova V1.0.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amelie Poulain DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMERICA 101 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\America No Peace Beyond The Line iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Beauty (1999) - DVD rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Beauty DVDRip XViD-Polar.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Blackout 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Cannibal The Documentary 2006 Limited DVDRiP XviD-iNTiMiD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Civil War Gettysburg iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Conquest Divided Nation DVD-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Conquest Divided Nation iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Dreamz 2006 DVDRip XviD-LiNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Dreamz 2006 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Dreamz DVDRip XviD-LOST French.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Dreamz DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Dreamz TS SVCD-ORC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Drug War The Last White Hope DVDRip XviD-UNDEAD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster - UnRated DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 DVDSCR DivX-LTT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 DVDSCR NTSC DVDR Custom MultiSubs-BRiGHTNESS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 DVDSCR XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 m-HD x264 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster 2007 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gangster DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Girl Julie Saves The Eagles-Micronauts.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Graffiti 1973 DVDrip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gun 2005 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gun DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Gun LIMITED DVDRip xVID-LRC (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American High School (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American History X 1998 DVDRip XviD UnSeeN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American History X DVDRip Divx WideScreen.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Idol - S08E21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American McGee Presents Bad Day LA iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Meltdown 2004 WS NTSC DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Ninja 2 The Confrontation 1987 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Outlaws An Infantry DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pastime 2007 DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pastime 2007 PROPER DVDRip XviD-SSF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pastime 2007 PROPER DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie 2 UNSEEN EDITION WS DvDRiP XviD AC3-HL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie 5 - The Naked Mile DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie 5 The naked mile DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie 6 Beta House DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie Presents Band Camp (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie Presents Band Camp FRENCH DVDRiP XViD-STRiNG FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie Presents The Naked Mile 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pie The Naked Mile 2006 STV DVDRiP XViD-BOLOX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Pimp DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Psycho 2000 Uncut Version x264 m-HD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Psycho DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Psycho II All American Girl DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Shaolin DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American soldiers A day in iraq DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Soldiers DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Systems Print Screen Deluxe v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Wedding (2003) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Wedding 2003 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\American Wedding 2003 UNRATED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AmericanEast (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amibroker Professional 5.xx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amigo DVD Ripper 2.8.85.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amigo Easy DVD Maker v3.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amigo Easy Video Converter v4.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amigo Easy Video Converter v4.5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amigo Easy Video Converter v5.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amigo Easy Video Converter v7.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AmiPic Sharemaster v7.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amityville Horror DVDRip Mp4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AML Fast Audio Converter v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AML Power Video Converter v5.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amond DVD Audio Ripper v2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amond DVD Ripper v 2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amor Photo Downloader v1.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amor SWF to VCD SVCD DVD Creator and Burner v2.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amor SWF to Video Converter v2.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amor SWF to Video Converter v2.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amor SWF to Video Converter v2.3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amores perros DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amores.Perros 2000 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Auto Collage Studio 2.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Frame Maker Pro 3.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Greeting Card Studio 1.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Media Show Pro 1.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Collage Creator 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Collage Maker 1.91.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Effects 1.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Effects 1.77.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Effects Studio 1.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Effects v1.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Photo Enhancer 1.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMS Software Framing Studio v2.65.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amsterdoom iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amusement (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amusement (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMUST Registry Cleaner 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMUST Registry Cleaner 3.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amust Registry Cleaner 3.xx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AMUST Registry Cleaner v3.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Amy MacDonald - This Is the Life (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American Haunting (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American Haunting CAM VCD-Chr0mE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American Haunting DVDRip XviD-NrrW.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American Haunting DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American in Paris 1951 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American Tail iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An American TailFievel Goes West DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Empress and The Warriors 2008 CN DVDRip XviD PMCG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Empress and The Warriors 2008 CN DVDRip XviD-PMCG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Empress And The Warriors 2008 DVDRip XviD-BiEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Empress and The Warriors DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Evening With Kevin Smith 2 Evening Harder 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Evening With Kevin Smith 2 Evening Harder 2006 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Inconvenient Truth DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Ordinary Killer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Oxs Tale The John Entwistle Story 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Unfinished Life (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Unfinished Life 2005 DVDRiP XViD-iKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Unfinished Life DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\An Unreasonable Man 2006 LIMITED DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anacapri The Dream DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anacapri The Dream-POSTMORTEM iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anaconda 3 The Offspring 2008 WS DSR XviD-TuBES.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anaconda frightened 2008 CN DVDRip XviD-PMCG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Analog Electronics.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Analogue Vista Clock 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Analogue Vista Clock v1.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Analogue Vista Clock v1.09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Analyze That (2002) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anamorph 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anamorph 2008 LIMITED DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anamorph R5 XviD-DEViSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anapod CopyGear 2.0.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anapod Explorer 8.9.7a Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anark Studio v3.55 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anathema - Live In Ankara, Turkey 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancestral Author 2.5i.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancestral Author v2.6k.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anchorman - The Legend of Ron Burgundy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anchorman UNRATED 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anchorman Unrated DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Quest of Saqqarah 1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Spider Solitaire PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Warfare Gallic Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Wars Sparta iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Wars Sparta RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Wars Sparta The Fate Of Hellas iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient Wars Sparta-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ancient WarsSparta RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\And 1 Mixtape Vol 10 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\And1 Mixtape Volume 9 Area Codes 2006 DVDRip XviD-BBV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anderson Tapes DVDRip Xvid-HYENA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Andre The Butcher 2005 WS DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Android Newsgroup Downloader 5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman Pro v7.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman SE v7.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman SE v7.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman SE v7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman v8.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman v8.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Deskman v8.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anfibia Watchman 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnFX v5.3.4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnFX v6.0.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnFX.v5.3.4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angel Heart 1987 DVDRip DivX AC3 Sound.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angel PSP Video Converter 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angel-A 2005 LiMiTED FRENCH DVDRip XviD-OlC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angel-A DVDRip Xvid 2005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angela DVDRip Xvid (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angels of the Sun 2006 DVDRip XviD-ARiSCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angels vs. Devils iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angels With Dirty Faces 1938 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anger Management DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anger Management iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Angus Thong and Perfect Snogging 2008 CAM XVID-STG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animal 2 2007 DVDRip XviD-TFE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animal House DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animal Instincts 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animal iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animal Logic Mayaman V2.0.4 FOR MAYA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animalia Welcome To The Kingdom (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animamundi Dark Alchemist PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animated Banner Maker for GIF 1.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animated GIF Producer v3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Animation Workshop 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ankh 2 Heart of Osiris.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ankh II Heart of Osiris-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ankh II Heart of Osiris-ViTALiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anki 1.62 PalmOS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Annapolis DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Annapolis Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Annas Storm 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Annie 1982 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Annie Hall 1977 DVDRiP Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anno 1503 ADThe New World iSO Polish.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anno 1701 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anno 1701 Razor 1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anno 1701 The Sunken Dragon CLONEDVD-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anno 1701-Razor 1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anonym Mailer v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anonymity Shield v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anonymous Rex 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anonymous Rex 2006 DVDRip Xvid-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anoop Desai - UNC Clef Hangers EP (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Another 48 Hrs. 1990 DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Another Gay Movie 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Another Gay Movie DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Another World 15th Anniversary Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Antarctica DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Antechinus C sharp Editor 6.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Antechinus JavaScript Editor v10.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Antechinus PHP Editor 2.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anthemion DialogBlocks and HelpBlocks All Editions.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anthony Zimmer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Cut and Paste v1.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Cut And Paste v1.8.989.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Plagiarist v1.8.989.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Tracks 6.9.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Tracks v6.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Tracks v6.4.2.10 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Tracks v6.6.2.5 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti Trojan Elite 4.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Keylogger Elite v3.3.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Porn 10.4.11.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Porn 10.4.11.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Porn 11.9.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Porn v8.1.9.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Trojan Elite 4.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Trojan Elite 4.4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Trojan Elite v4.2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anti-Virus Server Security v5.20 Linux.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntiCrash 3.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntiKiller RIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntiPlagiarist 1.6 build 967.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Antispam Scanner 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntiSpy 2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntiSpyGolden 5.1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntiVir Personal 8.2.00.337.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntsSoft SWF Text v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AntsSoft Ultra Menu v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anubis II-FASiSO iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft DVD Burning Xpress v2.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ANVSOFT Flash Slide Show Maker 4.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft Flash To 3GP Converter v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft Flash To iPod Converter v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft Flash To PSP Converter v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft iPod Movie Maker v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnvSoft Photo DVD Maker Professional 7.4x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnvSoft PSP Movie Maker 1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft PSP Movie Maker v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Anvsoft Video To 3GP Converter v1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any Capture Screen v3.12 Build 3121.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any DVD Converter Professional 3.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any DVD Converter Professional v3.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any DWG to DWF Converter 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any DWG to DXF Converter Pro 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any DWG to PDF Converter Pro 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any given sunday 1999 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any Given Sunday DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any to Icon 3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any to Icon 3.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Any Video Converter Professional 2.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD 6.5.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD and AnyDVD HD 6.1.4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD And AnyDVD HD 6.4.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD HD v6.5.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD v5.8.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD v5.9.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD v5.9.6.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVDAnyDVD HD 6.5.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVDAnyDVD HD 6.5.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVDAnyDVD HD 6.5.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVDAnyDVD HD v6.5.2.6 Final.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyDVDAnyDVD HD v6.5.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader 2.1 (Build 101).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader v1.4.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader v1.7.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader v2.2.138.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader v2.3.168.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader v2.4.168.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyReader v2.6 Build 212.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AnyTV Pro 4.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA Advanced X Video Converter v4.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Copy 2.7.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD COPY v2.7.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Copy v2.7.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Copy v2.74.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Creator 2.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Creator v2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Creator v2.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Creator v2.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Ripper v3.88.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Ripper v5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA DVD Ripper v5.1.8.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA iPod PSP 3GP MP4 Converter 2.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA iPod PSP 3GP MP4 Converter v2.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA iPod PSP 3GP MP4 Converter v2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA iPod PSP 3GP MP4 Converter v2.6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA iPod PSP 3GP MP4 Converter v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AoA iPod PSP 3GP MP4 Converter v3.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AOLsoft IconExtractor v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aom iPod Converter v1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aom MP4 Converter v1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone AVI DivX DVD SVCD VCD Converter v1.4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone AVI DivX to DVD SVCD VCD Converter v1.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Movie DVD Maker v1.7.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Photo Screensaver Maker 5.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Photo Screensaver Maker 5.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Photo Screensaver Maker v5.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Ultra iPod Movie Converter 1.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Ultra Mobile 3GP Video Converter v1.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Ultra PSP Movie Converter 1.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Ultra Video Joiner v3.7.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone Ultra Video Splitter v3.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aone-Media All Products 1 June 06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap Document To PDF Convert v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap Document To PDF v3.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap PDF Split Merge v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap PDF to HTML Command Line version 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap PDF To Image Converter v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap PDF To Image Converter v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap PDF to Image v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ap TIFF to PDF convert v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AP Tuner 3.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apache AH-64 Air Assault.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apache Havoc Enemy Engaged RAH66 Comanche Vs KA-52 Hokum iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apache Havoc iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apartment 1303 2007 DVDRip XviD-WiRA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex All video converter Home 2.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex AVI Converter 5.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex AVI Converter 5.84.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex AVI Converter 5.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MOV Converter 5.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MOV Converter v5.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MOV Converter v5.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Movie Converter 3.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Movie Converter 3.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MPEG VCD DVD Converter 4.91.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MPEG VCD DVD Converter 5.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MPEG VCD DVD Converter 5.07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MPEG VCD DVD Converter 5.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex MPEG VCD DVD Converter 5.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex PMP Video Converter 6.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex RM RMVB Converter 5.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex RM RMVB Converter 5.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Pro 5.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Pro v5.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Pro v5.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Pro v5.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Pro v5.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Super 7.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Super v5.91.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Super v5.93.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex Video Converter Super v6.59.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex WMV ASF Converter 4.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex WMV ASF Converter 4.86.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex WMV ASF Converter 4.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apex WMV ASF Converter v4.94.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ApexSQL Audit 2005.07.0051.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ApexSQL Doc v2005.13.0206.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ApHeMo 1.1.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ApicalSoft Radar Website Monitor v4.6.1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ApicalSoft Radar Website Monitor v4.6.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus DVD to Divx Xvid Ripper v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus DVD to iPod Ripper v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video Converter 8.87.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\APlus Video Converter Professional v8.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video Converter v5.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video Joiner 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video Joiner v4.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video to 3GP v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video to PMP Converter v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video to Pocket PC Converter v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video to PSP v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aplus Video to Xbox Converter v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apne (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypse Now 1979 DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypse Now 1979 Redux LIMITED DVDRip DivX-HOSTiLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypse Now DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypse Now Redux 1979 DVDRip XviD ToRN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypse Now Redux DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalyptica - The Life Burns Tour 2006 DVD-Rip Bonus Vi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalyptica iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto 2006 Blu-Ray 720p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto 2006 DVDRip-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto 2006 x264 m-HD vaLk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto CAM VCD-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDRip XViD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDSCR XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto DVDSCR XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto PROPER DVDSCR XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto SUBBED CAM VCD-MrNiceGuy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apocalypto SUBBED CAM XviD-RECODE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo 3GP Video Converter v2.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo All Products 12April06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo Audio DVD Creator v1.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo Audio DVD Creator v1.2.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo Audio DVD Creator v1.2.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo Audio DVD Creator v1.29.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo CD and DVD Label Maker v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v2.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v4.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator v4.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Copy v4.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Creator v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Creator v2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Creator v3.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Creator v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Creator v4.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD Creator v4.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to 3GP v2.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to iPod v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to iPod v3.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to iPod v3.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to PSP 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to PSP v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to PSP v3.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo DVD to PSP v3.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo iPod Video Converter v3.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo MPEG to DVD Burner v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 DVD Audio Ripper v1.2.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 DVD Audio Ripper v1.2.54.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 DVD Audio Ripper v1.2.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 DVD Ripper v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 DVD Ripper v6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 DVD Ripper v7.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 Video Converter v4.1.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 Video Converter v4.1.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 Video Converter v4.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo No1 Video Converter v4.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo PSP Video Converter v3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo PSP Video Converter v3.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo WMV ASF ASX To DVD Burner v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apollo WMV ASF ASX To DVD Burner v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Appaloosa (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Appaloosa (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Appdefend 1.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AppEditor v1.0.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Apple Aperture v2.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Appleseed 2004 HD DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Appleseed DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Application as Service 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Applicure dotDefender for IIS v3.80 x86.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Appointments Book v2.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\April Fools 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\April Snow DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aptech GAUSS Data Tool v7.0.16.786.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aptech GAUSS Data Tool v8.0.0.910.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aptech GAUSS Engine v7.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aptech GAUSS Engine v8.0.0.910.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aptech GAUSS v7.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AptEdit Pro 4.5.1 build 294.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AptEdit Pro 4.6.2.314.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AptEdit Pro 4.9.3.360.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aqua Pearls v1.03 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aqua Teen Hunger Force 2007 NTSC DVDR-CuriousJotos.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aqua Teen Hunger Force 2007 XviD DVDRIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon DVDSCR Xvid Multi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aqua Teen Hunger Force Movie DVDSRC Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AquaBall v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquamarine DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AquaMarine DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquamarine Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AquaNox 2 Revelation iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquarium Lab 1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquarium Lab 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquarium Lab v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquarium Life Screensaver v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquarium Screensaver 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AquaSoft Living Photos Studio v5.6.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AquaSoft PhotoKalender 2.5.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aquatica Azure v1.10.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arachnid - Media Search and Play PRO v5.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arafasoft Power AutoPlay Menu Wizard v2.1.905.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arafasoft Power Machine Cleaner v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arafasoft System Optimizer 6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arafasoft Virtual Drive Creator v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arang (2006) DVDrip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ararat 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Araxis Merge Professional 2007.3350.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Araxis Merge Professional 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Araxis Merge Professional v2008 3492 x32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Araxis Merge Professional v6.5.2300.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy 1.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy 1.5.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy 1.x.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy Pro 1.7.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.5.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arc DVD Copy v1.5.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arca Sim Racing 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arcade 8 - The Ultimate PC Collection.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arcade Race v1.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arcade Runic v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arcadestudio Starship Ranger v1.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arcanum iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArcanumOf Steamworks and Magick Obscura iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arch Angels 2006 DVDRip XviD-WRD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Archangel iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArchiCAD 12 INT b.2420.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Archimap v1.0 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArchiPanel v1.00 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Archivarius 3000 v3.93.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Archiver v2.5.3143.16107.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Archlord-TNC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Archlord.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre 2.1.6.128.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre 4.0.100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arctic Bear Advanced v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arctic Stud Poker Run-ZRY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arctic Tale 2007 m-HD x264 - TlN50p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ardamax Keylogger v2.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ardamax Mouse Wheel Control v2.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ardence RTX v7.0 SDK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet (2007) KVCD-CANALSTREET (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet 2007 TS Xvid-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet 2007 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet 2007 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We Done Yet DVDSCR XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We There Yet DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are We There Yet Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are You Scared 2 (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are You Scared 2 (2008) dvdscr.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are You Scared 2 (2009) dvdscr.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are You Scared DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Are You Smarter Than A 5th Grader-JFKPC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AREA 51 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Area 51 The Alien Interview DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Area 51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Area51 The Alien InterView DvdRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arena Wars-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Argentum Backup 2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Argile 1.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArGoSoft FTP Server .NET Edition v1.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArGoSoft Mail Server .NET Edition v1.0.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArGoSoft Mail Server .NET v1.0.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArGoSoft Mail Server .NET v1.0.5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arguing with Myself (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Audio Converter 2.3.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Audio Converter 2.3.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Audio Converter 2.3.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Audio Converter v2.3.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Audio Converter v2.3.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Audio Converter v2.3.94.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper 1.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper 1.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\arial cd ripper 1.5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper 1.6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper v1.7.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper v1.8.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper v1.8.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial CD Ripper v1.8.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Sound Recorder v1.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Sound Recorder v1.5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Sound Recorder v1.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Sound Recorder v1.5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arial Sound Recorder v1.67.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arido Movie 2006 BRAZiLiAN DVDRip XviD-ARiSCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aries DVD Ripper GOLD version 2.1.0.213.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArInstall 2.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AristoClass 4.1.0.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arizona Dream 1993 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arles Image Web Page Creator 7.2.0.1616.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arles Image Web Page Creator v7.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arles Image Web Page Creator v7.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arlington Road 1999 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArmA Armed Assault iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arma Armed Assault-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArmA Armed Assault.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArmA Queens Gambit iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armadillo Pro v4.44 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armadillo Professional Edition v4.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armageddon DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armageddon SPECiALEDiTiON MULTiSUBS PAL DVDR-NOGRP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armandina *******ing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armed Assault full iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armed Assault ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armed Assault PROPER-FairLight iSO FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armed Assault Queens Gambit-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armed Assault REAL PROPER-ViTALiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armed Assault-Fairlight iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armies of Exigo iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armor Tools v7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armor Tools v7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Armored Core 4 NTSC XBOX360-APATHY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Army Men - Soldiers of Misfortune (NDS).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Army Men RTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Army of Shadows 1969 DVDRip XviD-CTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Army Of The Dead 2008 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Army Of Two XBox360 NTSC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Army Ranger Mogadishu iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aros Magic Go-Moku v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aros Magic Ninuki-Renju v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aros Magic Renju v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aros Magic Reversi v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Around the World in 80 Days (2004) hdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Around the World in 80 Days 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Around the World in 80 Days 2004 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-UNDEAD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Around The World in 80 Days DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Around the World New York Screensaver v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arranged 2007 LiMiTED PROPER DVDRip Xvid-EPiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ARRIS v9.0.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arsenic and Old Lace 1944 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ARSoftware AutoExtract v3.1.250407.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art of Fighting Anthology USA PS2DVD-ZRY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art Of Murder FBI Confidential iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art of Murder FBI Confidential.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art Of Murder Hunt For The Puppeteer.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art of the Devil 2004 DVDRip Xvid-CLANSUD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art of the devil DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art Of The Devil III (Long Khong 2) 2008 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art Of War The Betrayal 2008 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art School Confidential 2006 DVDRIP XVID-GM4F.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art School Confidential 2006 DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art School Confidential DVDRip Xvid-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Art School Confidential DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artech365 MPEG4 Direct Maker v5.5.4.180.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artech365 WinADR v3.1.0.128.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artful gif animator 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur and the Invisibles 2006 DVD Rip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur And The Invisibles 2007 PROPER DVDRip XViD-FEAR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur And The Invisibles DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur and the Invisibles DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur And The Invisibles PROPER DVDRip XViD-FEAR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur and the Invisibles R5 LINE xVID-UNiVERSAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur And The Invisibles TS XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur And The Minimoys PS2DVD-Allstars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur And The Minimoys-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arthur und die Minimoys TS Xvid German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArtIcons Pro v5.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArtIcons Pro v5.19 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artizen HDR 2.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artizen Tone Mapping Plugins 2.5 for Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artizen.HDR.v2.5.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artlantis R v1.1.0.12 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artlantis Studio v2.0.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArtMoney PRO 7.30.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArtRage v2.5 Retail-FOSI.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ArtRage v2.5.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arturia Moog Modular 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Artweaver 0.5.7 MultiLang (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arx Fatalis iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arxime MoneyLabel ActiveX v1.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aryan 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arydox Project Golden Hawk 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arydox Project Golden Hawk Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arzoosoft Magical File Shield 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Arzoosoft Secure Evidence Scrubber 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\As Good As It Gets DVDRip DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\As Good as It Gets DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\As You Like It 2006 LiMiTED DVDRiP XViD-LUNAR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\As You Like It 2006 LiMiTED R1 NTSC DVDR-NTX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ascendo Photos for Blackberry v2.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ascension to the Throne 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ascension to the Throne-RELOADED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ascii Art Maker 1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASCII Art Studio 2.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AsciiConvert v6.11.1012.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASCOMP Synchredible v1.6.0.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo 3D CAD Professional 1.0.9.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Anti Virus v1.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Anti Virus v1.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo AntiSpyWare v1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo AntiSpyWare v2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio 7.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio 8 v8.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio 8 v8.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio 8.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio 8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio v6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Burning Studio v6.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo BurnYa AudioCD v2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo BurnYa DataDisc v2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Core Tuner 1.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Cover Studio 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Cover Studio v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo FireWall 1.20 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo FireWall 1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Firewall PRO 110 H.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo FireWall PRO v1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Defrag 2.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Defrag v1.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Optimizer 1.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Optimizer SE v1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Security 1.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Security 2 v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Magical Snap v1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Movie Shrink amp; Burn 3.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Music Studio 3.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Music Studio 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Music Studio v3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Commander 4.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Commander 6 v6.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Commander v5.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Commander v5.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Commander v5.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Commander v6.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Optimizer 2 v2.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Optimizer v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Photo Optimizer v1.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo PowerUp v3.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Products AIO 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo UnInstaller 3 v3.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo UnInstaller 3 v3.0.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo UnInstaller 3 v3.1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo UnInstaller 3.1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo UnInstaller 3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo Uninstaller Platinum 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum v2.5.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 4.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 5 v5.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 5.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer v4.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer v4.30 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashampoo WinOptimizer v6.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asher Roth - The Greenhouse Effect (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashes Of Time DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ashlar Vellum Graphite v8.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ask The Dust 2006 LIMITED DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ask the Dust DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ask the Dust LiMiTED 2006 VCD SCREENER-SaGa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AskSam Pro v6.1.2.805.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AskSam Pro.v7.0.2.141.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AskSam Resume Tracking System Pro v6.1.2.797.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AsMask v2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asmines 1.5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASP Code Library 1.7.5.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASP Dot NET Code Library 1.7.5.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASP NET Maker v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASP XMLMaker v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASP.Net Maker v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASP.NET Report Maker v1.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aspect Tools v5.3.0.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASPMaker v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASPOA GmbH Scan2Find Multi-User Test Version v3.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASProtect SKE 2.41 build 02.26 Beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASPRunner Professional 4.1.225.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ASPRunner Professional 5.2.423.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assasins Creed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed Directors Cut Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed PROPER iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed REPACK-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins Creed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assassins DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Assault On Precinct 13 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asset Manager 2008 Enterprise Edition v1.0.1038.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asset Manager 2008 Enterprise Edition v1.0.1044.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asset Tracker for Networks 6.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AssetManage 2007 v7.5 Enterprise.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AssetManage 2007 v7.829 Enterprise.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AssetManage 2007 v7.829.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AssetManage 2007 v7.924 Enterprise.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AssetManage 2007 v7.928 Enterprise.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AssetManage Home 2006 v5.6.0.0 Datecode 20060216.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Associate This 1.30 [111].zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astalavista Security Toolbox v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterisk Password Reveal v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterisk Recovery Genie v1.2 Build 20060308.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix and Obelix XXL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix and Obelix XXL RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix And The Vikings LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-ZN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix and the Vikings Xvid (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix At The Olympic Games CLONEDVD-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix at the Olympic Games iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asterix und die Wikinger 2006 PROPER DVDRip SVCD-GL (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asteroidia v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astonshell Aston v1.9.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astra Image Pro 3.0.5.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astral Masters v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astro Flash Creator 1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astro Gemini AIO 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Astro22 Professional Edition 7.05.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asylum DVDrip SKVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Asylum LIMITED DVDRSCR XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AT Screen Thief 3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AT Screen Thief v3.9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AT Screen Thief v3.9.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AT Screen Thief v3.9.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AtamA 3.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atani 3.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atani 3.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atani v3.8.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATani v3.93.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATani v4.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atani v4.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atari Anniversary Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atari Arcade 1 and 2 For PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atari The 80 Classic Games AIO iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ataturk Belgeseli DVDRiP Xvid TrDub-TURCH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AtelierFich v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATL - DVDRip xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATL 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATL DVDRip Xvid-xHeaTx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATL DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATL VCD PROPER CAM-SaGa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATL Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atlantis III - The New World iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atlantis Milos Return DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atlantis Word Processor v1.6.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atlantis Word Processor v1.6.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atlantis Word Processor v1.6.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock 3.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock 3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v4.75.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v4.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.65.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Bomberman iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Bomberman.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Cannon 2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Mail Sender 4.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Mail Sender 4.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomic Time Zone Server.NET Edition v5.3.2.14117.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomistix ToolKit v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomix Virtual DJ Pro v5.0R5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomix Virtual DJ Professional 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomix Virtual DJ v4.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atomix VirtualDJ Professional v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atonement (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atonement 2007 DVDRip Eng-FxM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atonement 2007 HDRip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atonement CAM VCD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atonement CAM XVID-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atonement DVDRip XviD-SVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atrise FBI 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atrise ToHTML v2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atrise ToHTML v2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atrise ToRTF v2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Atrise ToTXT v1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATSoftOnline Chemical Management Software v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attach.Plus.v2.2.8.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attack Force DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attack Force Steven Seagal DVDRIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attack of the 50 Foot Woman 1958 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attack of the Gryphon 2007 DVDRip XViD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attack of the Killer Tomatoes! 1978 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Attack The Gas Station DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\aTunes 1.11.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATV Mud Racer.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ATV MudRacer iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AUAU iPhone Converter 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Auto Bidder 6.1.624.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Auto Bidder v5.2.511.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Auto Bidder v6.1.567.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Auto Bidder v6.1.588.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Auto Bidder v6.1.624.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Picture FX v1.9.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auction Wizard 2000 v2.3.247.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AuctionSleuth 2.7.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AuctionSleuth v2.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AuctionSleuth v2.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audacity 1.3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudiMovie v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Amplitube 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio catalog 3.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Converter Plus v3.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Converter Plus v3.3.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Converter Plus v3.3.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Damage Dr. Device VST v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Damage Fluid VST v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Damage Liquid Flanger VST v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Damage Vapor VST v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Edit Magic 9.2.6 build 512.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Edit Magic v8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Edit Magic v9.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Edit Magic v9.2.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Edit Magic v9.2.6.512.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editing Lab v13.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold 9.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v8.4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v8.4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v9.2.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v9.2.2.358.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Editor Gold v9.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Factory v2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Jukebox 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Lab 3.0 for Microsoft dotNET 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Label 4.3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Record Edit Toolbox 9.9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Record Edit Toolbox v10.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Record Edit Toolbox v9.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Record Expert v2.0.2006.0110.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Recorder Pro v3.13 Build 1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Sliders 4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio Studio Gold v7.0.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio surf iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio-Surf incl. 9 Updates.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audio2SWF v1.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioAlchemy MP3 Edition v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioCDTools Audio Burner Plus v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioCDTools Audio CD Ripper Plus v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioCDTools MP3 Burner Plus 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioCDTools WMA BurnerPlus v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioFileHandler v2.3.1 Bilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioFileHandler v2.4 Bilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioFileHandler v2.6.2 Bilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioFileHandler v2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioGrail v6.6.9.130 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioLava 1.0 Build 355.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioLava 1.0.0 b355.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audion Labs Podcast Station v2.1.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioProc 1.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioProc v1.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioRealism BassLine VSTi v2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioRealism Drum Machine VSTi v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioRetoucher 2.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioRetoucher v3.1.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audioslave - Live in Cuba DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audiosurf 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audiosurf iSO plus Updates.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audiosurf iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audiosurf-DETONATiON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audiosurf.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioTester v2.1b5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioTester v2.2a.b5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioTester v2.2a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audiotools v5.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudiotoolsFactory Video to Audio Converter v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AudioVideo To MP3 Maker 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Audition DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auf Kriegsfuss mit Major Payne DVDRip Xvid-MC (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August 2008 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August 2008 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-NODLABS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August Evening (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August Rush 2007 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August Rush 2007 DVDRip XviD-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August Rush 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August Rush DVDRip XviD-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\August Undergrounds Mordum DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aunt Rose 2005 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auqio.Sound.Studio.2.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aura 2 The Sacred Rings iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aura Fate of the Ages iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aura v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AuraCube 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurinko v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Borealis LIMITED DVDRip XViD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora DVD Copy v3.1.2 Datecode 031806.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop 3.3.25.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop 3.3.26.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop 3.3.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop 3.4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.3.29.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.3.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.3.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.4.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Media Workshop v3.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner 4.9.14.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner 4.9.15.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner 4.9.17.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner 4.9.17.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner 4.9.21.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner 4.9.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner 5.2.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner 5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner v4.7.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner v5.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner v5.2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora MPEG to DVD Burner v5.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Password Manager Business 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Password Manager Business v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora The Secret Within-SKIDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Web Editor 2008 Professional v3.4.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Web Editor 2008 Professional v5.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aurora Web Editor Professional 2008 v4.2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auslogic Boost Speed 4.2.8.178.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AusLogics BoostSpeed 3.7.3.685.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auslogics BoostSpeed 4.1.2.116.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AusLogics BoostSpeed 4.2.8.175.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AusLogics BoostSpeed 4.4.10.200.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auslogics BoostSpeed 4.4.10.215.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AusLogics BoostSpeed v4.4.10.200.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auslogics Emergency Recovery v2.1.13.167.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auslogics Visual Styler 3.1.14.142.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Austin Cooper S Racing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Australia (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto Collage Studio 2.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto Maintenance Plus v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto Maintenance Plus v7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto Shutdown Genius 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto Shutdown Genius v2.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto Shutdown Genius v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auto SoftSubmit v4.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoBINGOOO v1.3 RC15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoCad 2006 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoCAD 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoCAD DWG and DXF To PDF Converter v2.0.02172006 REPACK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoCAD Mechanical v2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk AutoCAD v2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Inventor Professional v11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Lustre v2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Maya 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Mudbox 2009 SP2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Mudbox Pro v1.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Sketchbook Pro 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autodesk Softimage 7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoDWG DWG To DWG2PDF Converter v3.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoDWG DWGSee 2006 v2.1.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoDWG DWGSee Pro v2 62.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoDWG DWGSee Pro v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoDWG FlashDWG v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoEnginuity ScanTool 6.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autograph v3.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoImager 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoImager v3.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutomatedQA AQdevTeam Client v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutomatedQA TestComplete v5.14 Enterprise.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Automatic Print Email v3.022 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Automation Studio 5.0 Full.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Automize Enterprise v7.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Automize v7.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Automotive Expert v7.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autopano Pro v1.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoPlay Magic v2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoPlay Media Studio 7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoPlay Media Studio v6.0.5.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoPlay Menu Builder v5.2.0.1072.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoPlay Menu Builder v5.3.1218.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoPlay Menu Builder v5.5.1328.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Architect v2.20.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty 9.1.1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty 9.1.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty v4.0.5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty v5.0.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty v5.0.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty v7.0.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Design Specialty v9.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autorun III Professional v3.1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun III Professional v3.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun III v3.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Typhoon 4.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoRun Typhoon v4.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autorun Virus Remover v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoshutDown Pro 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autostitch v2.185.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AutoUpdate Plus v4.0.0.170.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Autumn In New York 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auvisoft Audio Converter 1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auvisoft Audio Converter v1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auvisoft Audio Splitter Joiner 1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auvisoft MP3 Recorder 1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auvisoft MP3 Recorder v1 50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Auvisoft MP3 Recorder v1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Audio Recorder 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Audio Recorder v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Bros Puzzle Pro v2.2 for Adobe Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Bros. Page Curl Pro v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Burning Pro 2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Music Morpher Gold 4.0.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Voice Changer Diamond 6.0.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV Voice Changer Diamond v5.5.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV4 Customer Management System Professional 5.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV4 Customer Management System Professional v5.7.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AV4 Customer Management System Professional v5.8.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avanquest MyLogo Maker 3.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avanquest MyLogo Maker 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avanquest MyLogo Maker v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avanquest PowerDesk Pro v7.0.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avanquest Ringtone Media Studio v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast Antivirus Pro 4.8.1201.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast Antivirus Pro 4.8.1335.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast Pro 4.8.1201.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast Pro v4.7.942.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\avast Professional v4.8.1229.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast! 4.8.1287E.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast! Antivirus 4.7.892.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avast! Antivirus Professional Edition 4.8.1296.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avatar - The Last Airbender.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVConverter Mobile Ringtone Converter v2.3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVConverter Mobile Ringtone Converter v2.3.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVConverter Mobile Ringtone Converter v2.3.96.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVConverter Video Converter v2.1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVCWare QuickTime Converter 2.0.1.0109.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVD Batch Converter v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVD FileList 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVD Slide Show 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVD Slide Show v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVD Video Processor v7.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avencast Rise Of The Mage iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avencast Rise of the Mage RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avencast Rise of the Mage-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avenger 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avenger DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avenger.2006.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avenue Montaigne 2006 LIMITED DVDSCR XviD-THRiVE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avernum 4 PC Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avernum 4 v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avernum 5 v1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aveyond I Rhens Quest Build C 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti Spyware v7.5.0.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avg Anti Spyware v7.5.0.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti Virus Plus Firewall 7.5.467a1008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti Virus Professional Edition 7.5.467 Build 1008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Malware 7.5.523.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5 Build 485 Build 1117.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5 Build 488 Build 1157 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5.503a1171.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus 7.5.503a1205.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus 8.5 Build 281a1448.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus v7.1.407.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Anti-Virus v7.5.433 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Antivirus Professional v7.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security 8.0.125a1325.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security 8.0.233 (Build 1415).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security 8.5.276.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security 8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security v8.0.164.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security v8.5.276.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Internet Security, 8.0.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVG Professional 7.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVI DivX MPEG to DVD Converter and Burner Pro v2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVI DivX to DVD SVCD VCD Converter v1.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avi Divx Wmv Real Mp3 Media Fixer Pro v6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVI Splitter 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avi2DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVI2Flash Convertor v1.4.315.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avid Softimage XSi Advanced 5.11 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira AntiVir Premium 8.1.0.367.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira AntiVir Premium 8.2.0.373.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira AntiVir Premium 9.0.0.420.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira AntiVir Premium v8.2.0.373.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira AntiVir Removal Tool 3.0.1.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira Premium Security Suite 9.0.0.327.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira Premium Security Suite 9.0.0.355.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avira Security Suite 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVPR Aliens vs Predator - Requiem UNRATED DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Avril Lavigne - Bonez Tour Live at Budokan.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVS Video Converter 6.2.3.314.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AVS Video Converter 6.2.4.330.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awake 2007 DVDRip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awake 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awake DVDRip Xvid-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awakening STV DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awakening Zombie Night II 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awakenings DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awarapan 2007 CAMRIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awave Studio 10.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Away From Her 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AWEM Alien Stars 1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AWEM Star Defender II 1.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awesome 3 Card Poker v2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awesome 50 Play Poker v2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awesome Casino Bundle v2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awesome Let It Ride v2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Awesome Triple Play Poker v2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AWicons Pro v10.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AWicons Pro v9.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AWinstall v4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axe Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axence NetTools 3.0.9.1255.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axialis Icon Workshop Professional v6.3.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axialis IconWorkshop v6.10 Corporate.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axialis Professional Screen Saver Producer v3.64 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axis And Allies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axis Camera Station v2.11.320 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axis Camera Station v2.11.320.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axis Camera Station v2.11.380.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AxScripter v1.1.4.108.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axure RP Pro 5.5.0.1939.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axure RP Pro v5.0.0.1529.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axure RP Pro v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Axure RP Pro v5.5.0.1939.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AxySoft Azangara v1.1b.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aya Video Splitter Cutter v1.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Aya Video to MP3WMAAACMP2WAVOGGM4AAMR Converter 1.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AZ AVI MPEG MOV RM WMV iPod MP4 Converter v7.29.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\AZ Paint Pro 8.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Azangara Retail 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Azgard Defence v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Azumi 2 Death or Love Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Azumi 2003 DVDRip XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\B 17 Flying Fortress The Mighty 8th iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\b-Cards v3.2b German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\B.O.S. Bet on Solders.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\B13 Banlieu 13 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\B2 Spice AD Professional v4.2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baa Baa Black Sheep 1976 Season one Volume one VHSRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel 2006 720p HDDVD DTS x264-ESIR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel 2006 DVDRip XviD-DiAMONDA-GGO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel 2006 DVDRip XviD-FTA-GGO PL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel 2006 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel 2006 PROPER DVDRip XviD-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel DVD Screener Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babel DVDscr XviD-contempt.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Boy 2001 DVDRip XViD-iNT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Mama 2008 CAM XviD-STG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Mama 2008 DVDSCR Xvid-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Mama 2008 SCREENER XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Mama CAM XViD-iSO700.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Mama DVDR-DREAMLiGHT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baby Mamma 2008 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babyface - From the Heart (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon 6.x and 7.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon 7.0 r16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon 7.0.0 r13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon 7.0.0.13 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon A.D. (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon A.D. DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon Pro 5.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon Pro 7.0.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon Pro 7.5.2 r5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon Pro 7.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon Pro v7.5.2 r10 Full.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babylon v7.0.3.r13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babys Day Out DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Babysitter Wanted (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bachelor Party 2 - The Last Temptation Unrated 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back In Business 2007 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back In Business 2007 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-HAGGiS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back In The Day DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back To The Future III 1990 HDrip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back To The Future Trilogy Box Set DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back To The Future Trilogy DVDRip AMV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back To The Future Trilogy DVDRip Xvids.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Back4WinXP v5.3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backslash Complete Time Tracking v2.54.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backspin Billiards.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup 2006 Studio v5.1.3.210.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup Fly 2.0.9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup Key Recovery 1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup Made Simple 5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup Made Simple v5.1.206.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup Made Simple v5.1.229.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BackUp Maker Professional v4.100 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup Synchronize 2008 v8.1.333.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup To DVD CD 5.1.206.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup To DVD CD 5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4All Pro 3.11.309.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all Pro v3.9 build 270.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4All Professional 3.11.309.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all Professional v3.10.281 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all Professional v3.10.284 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all Professional v3.11.300 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all Professional v3.9.270 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all Professional v4.0.126.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backup4all v3.3.218 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BackupAssist v3.5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backupawy v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BackupFly 2.0.9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BackWoods (2006) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backwoods (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backyard Baseball 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backyard Baseball 2009 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backyard Basketball 2007 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backyard Football 2006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Backyardigans Mission to Mars DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Biology (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Boys 1 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Boys 2 DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Boys 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Boys II DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Boys II DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad City 2006 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad City DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Company (2002) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Company DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Company iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Day L.A. iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Day LA-GLAMOURY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Day LA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Education (La Mala Educacion) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Education - La Mala Educacion DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad New Bears DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Taste (1987) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Taste (1987).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bad Taste (Uncut) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Badaboom 1.1.1.194.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Badaboom Media Converter Professional 1.1.0.132.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Badder Santa DvDRiP XviD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Badlands 1973 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bagger Simulator 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bah Humduck A Looney Tunes Christmas 2007 DVDrip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baise Moi DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BakBone NetVault Backup Enterprise Edition v8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BaKoMa TeX v7.85.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baldurs Gate II Shadows Of Amn ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baldurs Gate iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BallAttack 1.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ballistic DvdRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls of Fury (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls of Fury (2007) TS.XVID-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls of Fury 2007 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury 2007 R5 LINE XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury 2007 R5 LINE XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury 2007 Xvid-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury Cam Xvid-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls of Fury DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls of Fury DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury TS Xvid-PREVAiL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury x264 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Balls Of Fury x264 Xvid-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi 2 2006 DvDrip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi 2 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi 2 SCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi 2 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi DVDR PAL 4.4GB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi II 2006 Sapphire XVID DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bambi II DVDRip Xvid Sapphire.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bana Bir Seyhler Oluyor 2004 DVDRip Xvid-TURKiSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas 2006 DVDRip XViD-TUBE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas 2006 DVDSCR XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas TC XviD-HUSTLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas Xvid EN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandidas Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandits Pheonix Rising.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandits Phoenix Rising.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Controller Enterprise v1.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Meter Pro 2.4 build 569.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Meter Pro v2.1.491.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Meter Pro v2.6.617.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Monitor Pro v1.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Monitor v2.9.637.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Monitor v3.1.671.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Monitor v3.2.699.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Monitor v3.4.735.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bandwidth Vista 1.0.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bang, Bang, Your Dead 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Banned From Television 3 DVDRip XviD WTURKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Banner Maker Pro 7.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bannershop GIF Animator v5.0.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Banshee (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Banshee 2006 DVDRip Xvid-Oldstyle.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bar Brawls Uncensored 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barb Wire DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barbershop 2 Back In Business DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barbie And The Diamond Castle 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barbie as The Island Princess.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barbie Fairytopia DVDRiP DivX FR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barbie of Swan Lake DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barbie Pet Patrol.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barca Pro v2.5.0.3910.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BarCodeWiz Barcode ActiveX v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barda 2007 DVDRip XviD AC3-UnSeeN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barfly DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barlow Girl - Another Journal Entry (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barlow Girl - How Can We Be Silent (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard 2 DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard Cam XVID SubAtom.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard CAM XViD-SubAtom.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard DVDR-REPLiCA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BarnYard DVDRIP XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard The Original Party Animals 2006 CAM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard The Original Party Animals 2006 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barnyard-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barrel Mania 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barrow Hill Curse of the Ancient Circle iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barrow Hill DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Barry Lyndon 1975 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BarTender RFID Enterprise Edition v7.75.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bas Rutten - Lethal Street Fighting [self-defence] DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bas Ruttens Lethal Street Fighting DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baseball Mogul 2007-ADDICTION.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baseball Mogul 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Baseball Mogul 2008-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BaseHead SFX Database v1.7.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Concepts in Biochemistry-A Student's Survival Guide.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct (1992).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 2006 DVDRip XviD18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 DVDScr XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 HQ TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 PROPER TC XviD-ASTEROiDS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 PROPER TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 TS XviD OBSESSiON EN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 TS XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 UNRATED DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct 2 XVid - TC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Instinct DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Basic Inventory Control v5.0.120.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bass Fishing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\*******s of the Party (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bat to Exe Converter 1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch and Print Pro 3.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch and Print Pro v2.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch and Print Pro v3.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch FileName Editor v4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Image Resizer 2.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Image Resizer v2.86.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Photo Resizer v2.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Watermark Creator 5.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Watermark Creator 6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Watermark Creator 6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batch Watermark Creator v6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchBlitz v1.3.0.230.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchPhoto 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchPhoto Pro v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchRename Pro 3.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchRename Pro 3.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchRename Pro 3.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchRename Pro v3.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatchRename Pro v3.37.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman - The Dark Knight 2008 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman and Mr. Freeze - SubZero 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Begins 2005 HDrip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Begins 2005 x264 m-HD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Begins DVD9 1080p hddvd x264-hv.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Begins DVDRip MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Begins DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Begins DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Beyond Return of the Joker DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Beyond Return of the Joker Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Dead End DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatMan DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Forever 1995 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Gotham Knight 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Gotham Knight 2008 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Gotham Knight 2008 STV DVDRip XviD-SSTV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Gotham Knight 2008 STV NTSC DVDR-JKR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Mystery of the Batwoman DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman Returns DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman The Dark Knight 2008 TS XviD-Jambo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Batman-Gotham Knight 2008 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BatteryMon v2.1.1000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Assault 3 Ps2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Fantasia (Xbox 360).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Fleet 1939 v1.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Fleet Pacific War v1.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle For Haditha 2007 SE NO DK PAL DVDR-WPP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle For Troy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle mages iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Mages Sign of Darkness iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Mages Sign of Darkness-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle of Europe Royal Air Forces.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Of The Year DVDRip Xvid (breakdance).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Planet (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Rage The Robots War (Wii).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battle Realms Winter Of The Wolf iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 1942 All Expansions iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 1942 Desert Combat Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 1942 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 1942 PC ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 1942 Road To Rome-iMPORT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 - Special Forces Addon.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 - Special Forces iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Armored Fury Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Armored Fury iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Deluxe Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BattleField 2 DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Euro Force iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Euro Force.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Online Playable iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Special Forces Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Special Forces EXPANSION.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2 Special Forces iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142 Deluxe iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142 EMUDVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142 Northern Strike.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142 PC-Razor1911.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142-Razor1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield 2142-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield Vietnam iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlefield Vietnam RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battleship PC Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battleships 3D 1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlespace 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestar Galactica (PS2).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestar Galactica Razor Screener XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestar Galactica the Last Frakkin Special.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestar Galactica-HATRED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestations Midway - Multi DVD ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestations Midway iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestations Midway-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestrike Force of Resistance 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestrike Secret Weapons 2007 iSO German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Battlestrike Secret Weapons iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BauText v2007.05 Bilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bay Accountant v1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BayGenie eBay Auction Sniper Pro Edition v2.9.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BayGenie eBay Auction Sniper Pro Edition v3.1.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BayGenie eBay Auction Sniper Pro Edition v3.1.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BayGenie eBay Auction Sniper Pro v3.1.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BayGenie eBay Auction Sniper v2.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BB FlashBack v1.5.4.228.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BB FlashBack v1.5.5.276.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BB FlashBack v2.0.2 Build 455.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BB TestAssistant v1.5.5.280.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BB TestAssistant v2.0.2 Build 455.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BBC HORIZON The TIME LORDS HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BBC The Blue Planet DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BBj Enterprise v8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Be A Man Samurai School 2008 DVDRip Xvid Japanese.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Be a Man! Samurai School 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Be Cool DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Be Kind Rewind 2008 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Be Kind Rewind 720p BluRay x264-METiS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Be Kind Rewind DVDR-DREAMLiGHT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beach Party Craze v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beads v1.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BEAM V1.51 PCA 2006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BearShare 7.0 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BearShare Pro v5.2.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BearShare Pro v5.2.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BearShare Pro v7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bearshare v7.0 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beast Of The City 1932 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beastmaster III - The Eye of Braxus 1996 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beat Street 1984 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beatles - A Hard Days Night 1964 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beatles - Let It Be 1970 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour 1967 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beatles Let It Be DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beatware Mobile Designer v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beaufort 2007 DVDRiP XviD-DvF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beaufort DVDRiP XviD-DvF 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beautiful Boxer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beauty and the Beast iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beauty Pilot 2.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beavis and Butthead Bunghole In One.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Because I Said So 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Because I Said So 2007 R5 XviD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Because I Said So DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Because I Said So R5 Xvid-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Because I Said So TS XviD-SaGa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Becky Internet Mail v2.26.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Becoming Jane 2007 DVDRip Divx-TFE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Becoming Jane 2007 REPACK DVDRip XviD-AFO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bedknobs and Broomsticks (1971) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bedknobs and Broomsticks 1971 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bedtime Stories (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bedtime Stories (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Gees - One Night Only DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie 2007 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie 2007 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie 2007 PORTUGUESE DVDRip XviD-RIAB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie 2007 x264 m-HD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie Game (NDS).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie Game-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie Game.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie The Game iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Movie TS XViD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bee Season DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beef 1, 2 and 3 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beef 4 Beef Aint Dead 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beef, Vol. 3 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beer Fest DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beer League DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beer League LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beer Tycoon 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beer Tycoon.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest 2006 CAM VCD-XanaX RS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest 2006 CAM VCD-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest 2006 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest REPACK TS XViD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest TC Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest UNRATED DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest UNRATED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beerfest UNRATED DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beethovens 2nd 1993 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BeetleJuice 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BeetleJuice 1998 UK DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beezzle v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BeFaster 2007 v3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BeFaster 3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before It Had A Name DVDRip XviD-iMMORTALs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before It Had A Name DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before It Had a Name Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before Sunrise 1995 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before Sunset2004 DVDRip Xvid-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before The Devil Knows Youre Dead DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before the rain DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Before The Rain DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines (2001).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines 2 Axis of Evil (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines 2 Axis of Evil DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines 2 Axis of Evil DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines Colombia (2009) DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines Colombia (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines Colombia (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind Enemy Lines II Axis of Evil DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind The Mask 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Behind The Mask LIMITED DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA-BaczeK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beijing 2008 CloneDVD-iTWINS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beijing 2008 CloneDVD-iTWINS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beijing 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Being Cyrus 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Being John Malkovich 1999 HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Being Julia 2004 DVDRip XViD-UNiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belfast Girls 2006 STV DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belief and Betrayal 2007 PC iSO German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belief And Betrayal-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Believers 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-TFE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Believers 2007 UNRATED DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech CaptureXT Screen Capture v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech CaptureXT Screen Capture v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Greeting Card Designer 5.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Greeting Card Designer v4.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Greeting Card Designer v4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Greeting Card Designer v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Greeting Card Designer v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Label Maker Pro 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Label Maker Pro v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Small Business Publisher v3.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belltech Small Business Publisher v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belly 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Belly DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ben 10 Race Against Time 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ben-Hur (1959) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ben-Hur 1959 INTERNAL DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Benchmark Factory v5.0.1.313.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beneath DVDRip 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Benoit Sokals Paradise 2006 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BENTLEY Architecture v8.05.04.07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Benutec Network Mechanic v2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Benutec Ram-Cleaner v6.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Benutec RamCleaner v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Benutec RamCleaner v6.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BenVista PhotoZoom Pro v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BenX 2007 DUTCH DVDRip XviD-JUPiLER.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BenX 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf - The Game iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf 2007 CAM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf 2007 Directors Cut DvDrip XViD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf 2007 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf And Grendel DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf INTERNAL CAM XViD-mVs MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf The Game 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BeoWulf The Game iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf The Game RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf The.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beowulf TS XViD-TBG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Berg Component Suite v4.4 for Delphi BCB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Berg Component Suite v4.5 for Delphi BCB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Berg Component Suite v4.8 for Delphi BCB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Berkeley 2005 DVDRip XviD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Berkeley Madonna v8.3.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bernard and Doris 2007 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Berzerk Backyard Wrestling 2006 DVDRiP XViD-RMH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Japan Places Wallpaper Pack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Mail Server 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Mail Server v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Mail Server v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Mail Server v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Midi To Mp3 v 1.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Motoring - Drift Bible DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Motoring Vol.19 - Japan vs USA Drift Off DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Network Security 1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Network Security v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best SMTP Server 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best SMTP Server v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best SMTP Server v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Best Wallpapers HQ Pack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BestAddress HTML Editor 2007 Pro v10.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BestAddress HTML Editor 2007 Pro v10.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BestAddress HTML Editor 2008 Pro v11.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BestAddress HTML Editor 2008 Pro v12.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BestAddress HTML Editor 2008 Professional v12.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BestEcho Video to FLV Converter v1 0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet On Soldier Black Out Saigon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet on Soldier Black Out Saigon-SKiDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet on Soldier Blood of Sahara-RELOADED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet On Soldier Blood Sport iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet on Soldier iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet on Soldier.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bet Spreader v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Betrapped PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Betrapped PC rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better Basketball Collection 6 DVD Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better File Rename v5.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better File Rename V5.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better JPEG 1.7.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better JPEG 2.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better luck tomorrow DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better off Dead 1985 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Better Than Chocolate (1999) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bettergrades English Workout v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bettergrades Higher English Workout v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bettergrades Higher Mathematics Quiz v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bettergrades Mathematics Quiz v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bettergrades Science Quiz v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BetterJPEG 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BetterJPEG v2.0.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Betty Blue 1986 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beverly Hills Chihuahua (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bewitched 2005 DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bewitched DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyblade The Movie - Fierce Battle DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beynelmilel 2006 DVDrip XviD-HMNBL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Borders DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Compare 2.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Compare Pro v3.0.8507.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Compare v2.5.1 Build 251.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Compare v2.5.252.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Compare v2.5.253.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Divinity iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Good and Evil - iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Good and EviL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Good And Evil MULTI-TECHNiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Good and Evil-TECHNIC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond Normandy Assignment Berlin iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond the Poseidon Adventure - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond The Ring 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond the Valley of the Dolls 1970 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyond the Wall of Sleep DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Beyzanin Kadinlari DVDrip Xvid (Turkish) EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bhagam Bhag 2006 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bhagam Bhag PDVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bheja Fry 2007.CAM.VCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BhootNath 2008 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bibase Software Winrental SC Server v432.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bibble Labs Bibble Pro 4.9.8c.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bibble Pro v4.81a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Biblioscape 7.33.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bicentennial Man DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bickford Schmecklers Cool Ideas DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bid For Power (Stand Alone) iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bidgood Picture Resize 5.5.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bienvenue chez Les Chtis 2008 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big 1988 Extended DVDRip XviD-FRAGMENT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big *** Slumber Party 5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big *** White Girls.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Biz Tycoon 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Brother Brasil.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Buck Hunter RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Buck Hunter-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big City Adventure San Francisco v1.004.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Daddy (1999) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Fish 2003 iNT DVDRip XviD-EXTACY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Fish 2003 iNT DVDRip XviD-vRs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Fish DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Fish Games - Doras Carnival Adventure.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Fish Games - Poker Superstars II v1.00.141.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Game (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Jake (1971) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big mamas house 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big mamas house 2 RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Momma House 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 HQ DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 HQ Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 Pride CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 PRiDEVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 TS KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 TS maVen Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 VCD pride.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House 2 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mommas House DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mutha Truckers 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mutha Truckers 2 Truck Me Harder iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Mutha Truckers 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Nothing (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Nothing (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Nothing 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Nothing LiMiTED PROPER DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Oil Build An Oil Empire iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Oil-ADDiCTiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Rig 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Rigs Over The Road Racing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Scale Racing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Stan 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Stan 2008 Repack Limited DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Big Trouble (2002) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BigFishGames - The Da Vinci Code.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BigFishGames Atlantis.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BigFishGames Fairies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BigFishGames Inca Quest.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bigger Stronger Faster LiMiTED DVDSCR XviD-COALiTiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Biggie and Tupac DVDRip XviD-Hefster.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bike Stunts Gone Wild! DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bikini Bloodbath 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bill 2007 LiMiTED DVDSCR XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bill and Teds Bogus Journey 1991 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure 1989 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bill Cosby - Himself 1983 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bill Cosby Himself DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bill Maher The Decider DVDRip XviD-DIMENSION.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billboard top 50 Singles.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BilleniumSoft Citadel v1.5 for Delphi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billing Tracker Pro v4.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BillingTracker Pro v3.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billionaire II.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Connolly - Was it something i said DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Connolly Live In New York DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Connolly Live In NY 2005 DVDrip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Madison (1995).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Madison 1995 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Madison DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billy Ocean - Greatest Hits.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Billys Boot Camp (Training Video) DVDRip Xvid JP Subs incl..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bin-Jip 2004 AC3 Dvdrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bin-Jip 3-iron 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Binarization Image Processor 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Binarts Fiber Factory IV v4.0 for LW9-XFORCE Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Binary Vortex v3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BinarySense HDDlife Pro 3.1.157.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BinaryWorks eXtreme Movie Manager Deluxe 6.5.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bingo Card Creator v1.0.4 Datecode 10282006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bingo DVD Audio Ripper to MP3 v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bingo! 1.61 (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Binteko FairBot v1.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bio Pie 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bio-Cops DVDRip XviD-Nucleus.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bio-Dome 1996 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Biohazard 2 iSO (japanese).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Biohazard 4 AKA Resident Evil 4-NETSHOW DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bionic Commando Rearmed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioSeqAnalyzer v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock 2007 RiP-Skullptura.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock DVD iSO Working Crack-Darkcoder.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock DVD9 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock DVD9-ONEHiTWONDER.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioShock iSO Pre-Patched.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock iSO w Pixelshader 2.0 patch.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioShock PROPER-LOLCATS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioShock RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioShock-FLT DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioShock-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioShock-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bioshock.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioSolveIT FlexS v1.30.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioStat 2007 Professional 3.8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioStat 2007 Professional 3.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BioStat 2007 v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BiotSavart 4.0.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bird on a Wire DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bird Pirates v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birdies v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birdman ft.Lil Wayne - Always Strapped (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birds of America DVDSCR XviD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birds On A Wire v1.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birds On A Wire v1.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birth 2004 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Birth of America II.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bit Defender Total Security 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bit Parts DVDRip XviD-illuishorny.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitCleaner 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BITCOMET 1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitDefender Internet Security 2009 (Build 12.0.144).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitDefender Internet Security v10.108.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitDefender Professional Plus v9.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitdefender Total Security 12.0.10 200.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitdefender Total Security 12.0.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitDefender Total Security 2009 (Build 12.0.144).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitDefender Total Security 2009 12.0.11.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitDefender Total Security 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bite the Bullet DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitFontCreator Pro 2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitkinex v2.9.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitPal v3.7.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitplane Imaris 5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BiTQueue Uninstall Plus v3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitRecorder v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitsum PECompact 2.98.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitsum Process Lasso Pro 3.52.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bitvise WinSSHD v4.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BitZipper 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bix Photo Book v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bix Photo Book v2.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bizan (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bizimg WakeUp v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BjÃ¶rk - Live @Shepereds Bush Empire 1997 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White 2 Battle of the Gods iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black And White 2 Battle of the Gods-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and white 2 Multilanguage iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White 2-DEVIANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White Add-ons ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White Deluxe iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black and White iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Belt 2007 DVDRip XviD JAP-MOC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Book 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Book 2006 SUBBED 720p BluRay x264-SEPTiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Buccaneer-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Cat White Cat Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Christmas (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Christmas 2006 CAM XViD-FuZe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Christmas CAM VCD-MrNiCeGuY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Christmas DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Christmas DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Dahlia (2006), DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Dahlia German 2006 DVDRiP SVCD-GM4F.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Dahlia iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Dawn DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Eagle 1988 iNTERNAL DVDrip XviD-VH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Eyed Peas Boom Boom Pow Club 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Gold 2006 DVDRip XviD-HNR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Gun, Silver Star The Life and Legend of FM Bass Reeves.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Hawk Down HD DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Hole Organizer v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Knight DVDRip XviD-STATiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Mask (Hak hap with Jet Li) DVD-R.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Mesa Source Alpha 6 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Mesa Source Alpha 6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Moon Chronicles.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Night 2006 DVDRip XviD-BiEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Ops 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black PS2 PAL DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Sheep (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Sheep 2006 Unrated LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Sheep 2006 Workprint Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Sheep DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Sheep LIMITED WORKPRINT XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Snake Moan (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Snake Moan 2007 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Snake Moan CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Snake Moan DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Snake Moan DVDSCR XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Supaman 2007 DVDRip XviD-SiNK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Superman 2007 DVDRip XviD-EPiSODE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Water 2007 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black Wine 2005 DVDRip XviD-CoWRY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Black XBOX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blackball DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blackball DVDSCR XViD-DVL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackBalled DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blackbeards Ghost 1968 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackICE PC Protection v3.6 cpx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackICE PC Server v3.6 cpx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackJack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blackout (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blacksheep REPACK LiMiTED DVDRip XViD-REDZONE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackSite Area 51 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackSite Area 51 Ripped iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlackSite Area 51-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade 3 Trinity DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade 3 Trinity Extended 2004 x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade and Sword.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade III Trinity DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade Runner DC 1982 INTERNAL DVDrip XviD-DCA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade Runner Directors Cut DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade Runner iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade The Edge of Darkness iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade Trilogy - The Ultimate Collection DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade Trilogy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blade Trinity (2004) bluray.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades Of Glory 2007 DVDRip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades of Glory 2007 TS XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades Of Glory CAM XviD-CAMERA (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades of Glory DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades of Glory TS XViD 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades of Glory TS XViD-20th-BaczeK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades of Glory TS Xvid-20th.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades Of Glory TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blades Of Glory XviD Anti-leech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blair Witch 2 - Book of Shadows Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blair Witch Volume 2 The Legend of Coffin Rock iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaupunkt Travelpilot DX Europe GPS Map iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze DVD Copy v4.0.14.549.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze GIF Creator v5.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze HDTV Player 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze Media Pro 7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze Media Pro 8.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze Media Pro v7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze Media Pro v8.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blaze Music DVD Creator 2.0.3.451 SR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazeDVD 5 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazeDVD Player Professional v6.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Angels 2 Secret Missions of WWII-DOOM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Angels 2-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Angels Squadrons of WWII iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Angels Squadrons of WWII RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Angels-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Fireworks ScreenSaver 5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blazing Saddles DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazingTools Perfect Keylogger v1.6.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazingTools Perfect Keylogger v1.6.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazingTools Perfect Keylogger v1.6.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazingTools Secure Office v1.1.0.0 RC3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlazingTools Secure Office v1.1.0.0 RC4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bleach - Memories of Nobody DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bleach Memories of Nobody DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bleeding Rose (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blessed 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blind Beast 1969 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blind Date DVDRip XviD-WTURKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blind Dating 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-SSF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blind Dating 2007 LiMITED DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blindwrite 6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blindwrite v6.0.0.16 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blink Development 3D Box Maker Pro v2.0.012006.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg - Iron Division iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg 2 Fall of the Reich-HATRED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg 2 Liberation-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg 2 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg Anthology iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blitzkrieg Burning Horizon and Rolling Thunder iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlitzMax 1.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Block Website 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blockland v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blonde and Blonder 2007 DvDrip Xvid-BETAMAX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood - The Last Vampire 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood - The Last Vampire DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood and Chocolate 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood And Chocolate 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood And Chocolate 2007 TS XViD-D0PE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood and Chocolate DVDRip XviD-THRiVE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood and Chocolate PROPER DVDRip XviD-ANXiETY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood and Chocolate REAL TS XviD-TFF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood and Chocolate TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood And Tears 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood and Wine 1996 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Brothers 2007 RETAIL REPACK DVDRip XViD-BiEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Car 2007 DVDRip XviD-DOMiNO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Creek DVDRip DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond 2006 DvDrip Eng aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond 2006 DVDRip XviD AC3-GoRDo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond 2007 DVDRip XviD-ViTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond CAM VCD iNT-MrNiceGuy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond CAM VCD READNFO iNT-MrNiceGuy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond DVDR-NOGRP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond DVDSCR Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond DVDSCR XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond FRENCH DVDSCR XviD-VCDFRV FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond Proper TS XViD-aSpC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Diamond Xvid DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood In, Blood Out DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Of A Champion DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood of a Champion Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Omen 2 Legacy of Kain iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Pressure Tracker v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Ranch 2006 DVDRip XviD-ReMotE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Rayne DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Rayne II.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Relic Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Scarab (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Tea And Red String 2006 PROPER DVDRip XviD-WRD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood The Last Vampire HQ DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blood Trails NTSC DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodHound v2.00.0092.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodlines (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodlines 2007 DVDSCR XViD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne 2 PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne 2-TECHNIC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne Hydro-Cam Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne II - Deliverance DVDRip Xvid-VOMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne II Deliverance (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne II Deliverance (2007) TS XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne II Deliverance DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne TC XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne UNRATED Directors Cut - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne UNRATED Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne UNRATED DVDR-Replica.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodrayne UNRATED DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BloodRayne Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloodsport DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloody Mary 2006 DVDSCR XviD-ReCode.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bloody Sunday 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blow 2001 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blow Dry 2001 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blow DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlowOut Military Fighting Unit iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blu Ray To DVD Pro 1.30.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blu-ray to DVD Pro 1.30.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blu-ray to DVD Pro v1.30.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blu-ray To DVD Pro v1.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Collar- One for the road DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Crush DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Market Pro v1.1.2529.34355.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Squirrel ClickBook v10.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Streak 1999 DVDRip XviD Extras included.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Streak 1999 DvdRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Streak DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Velvet 1986 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blue Velvet DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlueAuditor v1.3.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blueberry 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blueberry DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blueck 2009 Theme.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlueGUI v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blues Brothers DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blues In The Night 1941 DVDRip Xvid-VH-PROD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BlueSoleil 6.4.240.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bluetooth Lock 1.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bluetooth Remote Control v2.0rc4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bluff Titler DX9 7.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 5.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 7.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 v5.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 v5.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 v6.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BluffTitler DX9 v7.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals HTMLPad 2008 Pro v9.0.0.95 RC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals HTMLPad 2008 Pro v9.0.0.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals HTMLPad 2008 Pro v9.1.0.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals iNet Protector v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals iNet Protector v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals iNet Protector v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Program Protector v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Rapid CSS 2008 v9.0.0.95 RC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Rapid CSS 2008 v9.0.0.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Rapid CSS 2008 v9.1.0.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Rapid PHP 2008 9.5.0.104.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Rapid PHP 2008 v9.0.0.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Rapid PHP 2008 v9.1.0.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Screensaver Factory Enterprise v4.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Screensaver Factory Enterprise v4.8.0.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals Screensaver Wonder v4.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals WeBuilder 2006 v7.0.2.65 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals WeBuilder 2008 9.5.0.104.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals WeBuilder 2008 v9.0.0.95 RC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals WeBuilder 2008 v9.0.0.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blumentals WeBuilder 2008 v9.1.0.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blupimania 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blupimania 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blur (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blur 2007 DvDrip AC3 Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blur 2007 DVDrip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Blur 2007 DVDRip XviD-DOMiNO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BMW M3 Challenge iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BNA EzPrint Tracker Pro v2.1.0.0 Win2kXP2k3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BNASolutions EzPrint Tracker v1.2.1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoA - BoA (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boat Trip DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob Dylan - No Direction Home DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob Hope Give Me A Sailor 1938 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob Marley The legend live Santa Barbara 1979 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob Sinclar ft. Sugarhill Gang - Lala Song (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob the Builder Can-Do Zoo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob the Butler DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bob the Butler Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bobby 2006 DVDRip-aXXo (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bobby 2007 DVDRip Xvid-ASPC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bobby 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bobby CAM XViD-DaNGeRoUs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bobby DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bobby Z 2007 DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Body Armour 2007 DVDRip XviD-SSF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Body Double 1984 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Body of Evidence 1993 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Body of Evidence DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bodyguard A New Beginning (2009) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boiler Room DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boiling Point - Road To Hell iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boiling Point Road To Hell iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boiling Point Road to Hell-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft 3GP iPod PSP MP4 Converter 1.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoilSoft ASF Converter v2.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft ASF Convertor 2.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft AVI MPEG RM WMV Joiner v4.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft AVI to VCDSVCDDVD Converter 3.54.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoilSoft AVI-MPEG-RM-WMV Joiner v4.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft DVD Ripper 1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft DVD Ripper 2.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft MOV Converter v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft MOV Convertor v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft RM Converter 3.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoilSoft RM Converter v3.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft RM to MP3 Converter 1.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft RM to MP3 Convertor v1.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boilsoft Video Joiner 5.32 Portable.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bolt (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bomberman Collection Vol.1-The Classic Bomberman.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bombon El Perro DVDRip Xvid-CHOCAPiC (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bombstrike.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bon Cop Bad Cop 2006 LIMITED DVDRip XviD-MESS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoneLab 1.0.2.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoneLab v1.0.2.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bonnie And Clyde 1967 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BONUSME Archa 8.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boogeyman (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boogeyman DVDRip XviD HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boogie Nights 1997 720p HDTV DD5 1 x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boogie Nights DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Collector Pro v4.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Collector Pro v4.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Collector Pro v5.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Collector Pro v5.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Collector Pro v5.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Collector Pro v5.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Label 2007 1.0.3.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Book Restorer 4.2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BookCAT v8.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BookCAT v8.23.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bookmark Buddy 3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BookWorm Adventures Deluxe From GameHouse.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BookWorm Deluxe 1.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boom Boom Sabotage 2006 DVDRip XviD-SiNK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boom Boom Sabotage DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boomer Labs Foley Studio MAX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boomerang Breakers.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boost Windows 2009 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoostSpeed v4.4.10.200.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BootXP 2.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bopup Communication Server v2.1.2.1560.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat 2006 TC XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat 2006 TS Xvid-MrNiCeGuY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat CAM 2006-RTC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat PROPER DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat PROPER TS XViD-maVenssupplieR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat R5 PROPER PUKKA REPACK Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat REPACK TC XviD-ASTEROiDS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat TS XViD-DiNATY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borat TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Border Defense.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Border Town DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borderland 2007 DVDRip XviD-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borderline Cult (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bordertown 2007 FS DVDSCR XviD-SaGa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bordertown 2007 PROPER FS DVDSCR XviD-APT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BorderTown LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-ANXiETY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borderzone iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Borderzone-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boris Blue v2.5 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boris Red v4.3 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Born (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Born 2007 DVDRip XviD-ELiA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Born Into Brothels DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Born Of Fight DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Born To Defend DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boson NetSim for CCNA v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boson NetSim for CCNP v6.0 Final Beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boss N Up FRENCH DVDRiP XviD-GiGaSeT FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bossom Bodies 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boston Beatdown DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boston Strangler DVDRip Xvid 2006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Botched 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Botched 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bottom Feeder STV DVDSCR XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bottom Live 3 Hooligans Island 1997 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bottoms UP 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bottoms Up DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bottoms Up DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bottoms Up with Paris Hilton DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boulder Dash Episode I Dig The Past 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boulder Dash Episode II Jive-n-Cave 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boulevard Nights 1979 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bound 1996 WS DVDRip XviD-AXIAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bounty Hounds (PSP).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bourne Supremacy 2004 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-DeLiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bourne Supremacy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bourne Ultimatum (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bourne Ultimatum 2007 DVDRip AC3 XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bowl101-x v1.10.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bowling for Columbine 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Box Shot 3D 2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Box Shot 3D 2.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Box Shot 3D v2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Box Shot 3D v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Box Shot 3D v2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boxed screensaver v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN 1.4.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN 1.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN 1.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN v1.3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN v1.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN v1.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BoXiKoN v1.66.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boy Eats Girl 2005 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boy Eats Girl DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boys dont cry DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boyz In The Hood 1991 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boyz in the Hood DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Boyz N The Hood DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BPEL Maestro v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BPS Audio Converter Pro v4.3.0.5 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BPS WinTrace Remover v6.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BR Software PixFiler v5.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BR Software PixGPS v1.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bra Boys (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bra Boys 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brain Donors 1992 DVDrip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brain Train Age v3.8.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brain Trainer.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Braindead 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Braindead DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BrainVoyager QX v1.7.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brainworx BX Control VST RTAS 1.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bram Bos Tunafish v1.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bram Strokers Draculas Curse 2006 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bram Strokers Draculas Guest 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brand Worlds Tools v1.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bratz 2006 DVDRip XviD-TrusT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bratz Fashion Pixiez 2006 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bratz Super Babyz-Micronauts.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bratz The Movie (2007) CAM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bratz The Movie 2007 CAM XViD-VIDEO_TS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bratz The Movie 2007 VOB Cam-2BROS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brave Piglet v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brave Story 720p BluRay x264 -THORA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Braveheart 1995 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Braveheart 1995 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bravo Two Zero 1999 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brazil 1985 INTERNAL DVDRip XviD-KiNESiS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach (2007) DVDRip - aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach 2007 NTSC DVDR-IYA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach 2007 Screener.XviD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach PROPER CAM XViD-FuZe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breach SCREENER XviD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breakfast At Tiffanys 1961 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breakfast At Tiffanys DVDrip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breakfast at Tiffanys DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breakfast on Pluto LIMITED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breakheart Pass (1975) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breakheart Pass DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breaking All The Rules 2004 DVDRiP XViD-BNU.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breaking And Entering 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breaking And Entering 2006 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breaking And Entering DVDR-Replica.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breaking And Entering DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breaking Dawn DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BreakPoint Hex Workshop v5.0.0.2511.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breath Of Fire IV iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breath Of Fire IV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breath Soom 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breathing Room 2008 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breathless 1983 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breathless Jean-Luc Godard 1960 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BREED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Breeze Browser Pro 1.72.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bria v2.3.47296.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brian Lara Cricket (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brian Lara International Cricket 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brian Lara International Cricket 2007 RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brian Lara International Cricket 2007-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brick 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brick 2005 LIMITED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brick 2006 TS VCD-NoName.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brick Journey v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brick LiMiTED 2006 DVDRip Xvid-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brick LIMITED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bride And Prejudice (2004) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bride Wars (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge of Terabithia DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia 2007 TS XviD-ZN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge to Terabithia CAM VCD-SaGa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia DVDRip 2007-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge to Terabithia R5 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia R5 xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridge To Terabithia RETAIL DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridget Jones - The Edge Of Reason DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bridget Jones Diary 2 The Edge of Reason DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brief Encounter 1946 DvDivX-SMB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brigade E5 New Jagged Union-RECHARGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brighton Rock DVDRip Xvid 1947.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brigsoft Alarm Master Plus v4.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BrigSoft Alive Folders v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brilliant Database Professional v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia 1974 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bringing Up Baby 1938 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Britney Spears - Circus (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Britney Spears - Miami Concert Full HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Briz AVI Joiner v1.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Briz AVI Splitter v2.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Briz Video Joiner v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brokeback Mountain (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brokeback Mountain 2005 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BrokeBack Mountain DVD Quaility.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brokeback Mountain DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brokeback Mountain DVDScr SKVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brokeback Mountain DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BrokeBack Mountain HQ Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brokeback Mountain Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken 2006 fs limited DVDRip Xvid-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Arrow 1950 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Bridges 2006 LiMiTED DVDRiP XViD-QuidaM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Cross Disk Manager Pro 3.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken English (2007) LIMITED DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Flowers DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Flowers DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Flowers DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Flowers Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Sword 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Sword 3 The Sleeping Dragon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Sword The Angel of Death iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Sword The Angel Of Death-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Sword The Angel Of Death-UNLEASHED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Trail 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Trail DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken Windows (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Broken X Disk Manager Professional v4.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brooklyn Lobster 2005 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-JFKXVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brooklyn Lobster DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brooklyn Rules 2007 LiMiTED DVDRip XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brooklyn Rules CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brooklyn Rules DvdRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother 2000 Takeshi Kitano DVDRip Xvid Spanish.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother 2000 Takeshi Kitano DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother Bear 2 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother Bear 2 2006 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother Bear 2 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother Bear DVDRip XviD-CFH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brother In ArmsRoad To Hill 30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brotherhood of the Wolf DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brotherhood of war 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in Arms - Earned in Blood iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in Arms 2005 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers In Arms Earned In Blood Full iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers In Arms Earned in Blood RIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers In Arms Hells Highway.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30-HOODLUM iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers in ArmsEarned in Blood iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brothers Keeper v6.2.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BrownRecluse 1.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Browserbob 4 Professional v4.1.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BRs PhotoArchiver 4.2.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Almighty 2003 DVDRip XViD-FTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Almighty 2003 HD 720p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Almighty DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee - Way of the Dragon DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee A Dragon Story DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee A Warriors Journey Documentary DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee Enter the Dragon DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee Enter The Dragon DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee in Enter The Dragon DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee in Fist of Fury (Chinese) EN Subs DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee in The Big Boss DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lee in The Chinese Connection DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bruce Lees Jeet Kune Do The Body Weapon DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brutal (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brutal 2007 DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Brutal 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS Player Pro 2.35.985.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS Player Pro 2.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS Player Pro v2.28.964.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS Player PRO v2.35.986.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS.Player Pro 2.35 Build 986.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS.Player Pro 2.35.985.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BS.Player Pro 2.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSplayer 2.36.990.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSplayer Pro 2.35 Build 986.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSPlayer Pro 2.35.986 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSplayer Pro 2.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSPlayer Pro 2.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSplayer Pro v1.38 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSplayer Pro v142H Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSplayer Pro v2.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BsPlayer Pro v2.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BSPlayer PRO v2.35.986.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BT Engine 5.06 Build 080408.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BT Engine v5.0.070105.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BT Engine v5.04.071010.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BTK Killer DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bubba Ho-Tep DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bubba Ho-tep LiMiTED DVDSCR XViD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bubble Bay v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bubble Bobble The New Adventure.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bubble DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bucket List 2007 DVDRip XviD-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Budget Advisor 2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Budget Advisor v2.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Buena Vista Social Club DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Buffalo Soldiers 1997 DVDRip XviD-FRAGMENT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bufor 2007 DVDRip XViD-RSAS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug 2006 DVDRip XViD-MDP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug 2006 DVDSCR XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug CAM VCD-CANALSTREET.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug Doctor 3.0.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bug DVDRip XViD-MDP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bugatron 1.51d.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bugs Bunnys 3rd Movie 1001 Rabbit Tales 1982 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BugShot 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BugTimer Performance Test Manager 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Buitenspel 2005 READ NFO DVDRip XviD-iLLUSiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bulk Image Downloader 2.0.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\bulkSMS 2.0.48 Silent Update.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\bulkSMS 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullet 1997 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullet Boy 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullet Boy 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullet Boy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullet Reader v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BulletProof FTP Client v2.60.0.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BulletProof FTP Server v.2.5.0.37.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bulletproof Public PC 4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bulletproof Public PC v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullguard Backup 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bullitt 1968 DVDRip DiVX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bully 2001 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bully PS2 DVD NTSC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bully PS2 DVD-EMiNENT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bully PS2 PAL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bully Scholarship Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bully Scholarship.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bum Fights 4, Return Of Ruckus DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bum Fights 4Return of Ruckus Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights - Cause for Concern Vol. 1 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BumFights 1 and 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights 2 Bumlife and Bumfights 3 The Felony Footage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights 4 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights Bling Bling - Bling A Long DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights presents Terrorists, Killers, and Middle East Wackos.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights Vol. 1 Cause for Concern DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bumfights Vol.4 2006 DVDRip XviD-HYPOTNiQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burger Island 2 The Missing Ingredient.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burger Island v1.001.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Buried Alive 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burn - SKiDROW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burn After Reading (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burn Aware Pro 2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burn iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burn-SKIDROW.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnAware Express 2.0.1.709.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnAware Pro 2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnAware Professional 2.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnAware Professional 2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnAware Professional v2.0.1.700.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnerSoft Smart DVD CD Burner 3.0.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnerSoft Smart DVD CD Burner v3.0.103.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnerSoft Smart DVD CD Burner v3.0.49.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnInTest Pro 5.3.1004.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Burnout Paradise NTSCXBOX 360 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BurnQuick v4.8.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee 2007 DVDRip XviD-FRAGMENT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bus Driver iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bus Driver PC Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bus Driver-ViSTA iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bus Simulator 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BushWhacked DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Business Card Designer Pro v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Business Card Designer Pro v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Business Card Designer Pro v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BusinessCards MX 3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BusinessCards MX v3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BusinessCards MX v3.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BusinessCards MX v3.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BusinessCards MX v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BusinessCards MX v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Buster Keaton- The Navigator DVDRip Divx 1924.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid DVDRip XviD-PROD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Butterfly On A Wheel 2007 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Butterfly on a Wheel 2007 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Butterfly On A Wheel DVDSCR XviD-iSLAND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BuzzSoft SoftMessage 2.5.0.0 Corporate Edition Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BVRP Connection Manager Pro v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v2.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v2.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v2.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v3.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v3.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v3.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v3.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v4.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v4.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\BWMeter v4.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Bye, Bye, Belgium DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Byte Doctor Pro v1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ByteOMeter 1.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ByteOMeter v1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ByteWedge Professional v3.3.2356.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Byxet Memory v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\C and C Red Alert 2 Yuris revenge iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\C Code Library 1.7.5.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\C-Sharpener For VB v2.3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\C.H.U.D 1984 DVDRip Dvix.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\C.S.A Confederate States of America DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA Anti-Spyware 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA Anti-Virus Plus 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA AntiSpyware 10.0.0.210.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA Antivirus 9.0.0.170.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA Desktop DNA Migrator.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA Internet Security Suite Plus 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CA Personal Firewall 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabaret DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabelas African Safari 2006 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabelas African Safari iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabelas Big Game Hunter 2006 Trophy Season iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabelas Big Game Hunter 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabelas Big Game Hunter 2008 Trophy Bucks iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabelas Dangerous Hunts Relentless Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabin Fever (2002) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabin Fever DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cabinet des Dr. Caligari., Das (1920) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cache 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cache DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cache View 2.8.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cache View 2.84.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cacheman v5.5.0.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CachemanXP v1.7.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cactus Jack aka the The Villain DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD Viewer v4.5.A.11 Network Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD-KAS Appointments v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD-KAS Barcode Creator 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD-KAS Business Card Printery 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD-KAS CD to MP3 Ripper v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD-KAS CD-Menusystem v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD-Kas Umfrage Formulare v1.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD2CAD TrueDTP v1.39 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CAD2CAD Twinview Plus v12.52 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caddyshack 2 1988 DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CADFX Plotminder for AutoCAD v2.5.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cadillac Records (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cadillac Records (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cadlink SignLab Vinyl 7.1 Rev.1 Build 4 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CadSoft EAGLE Professional v5.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CadSoft Eagle v4.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CADWorx datasheets v2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CADWorx ip v2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar 3 PC rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar 4 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar 4-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar III iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar III.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar IV iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar IV-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caesar IV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caeser 4 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CafeSuite v3.39e.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cake (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cake HQ Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cake Mania 2.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cake Mania v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cake Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Music Creator 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Music Creator v3.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Sonar 8 Plugins Bundle VST 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Sonar Producer 8.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Sonar Producer Edition v6.0.1 DVD RETAIL-DYNAMICS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Sonar Producer v8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cakewalk Studio Instruments VSTi v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calcio 2007 FreLuSa-RiLoRo ITALIANO iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calculius 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calendar and Day Planner USA Edition v2.2.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calendar Builder 3.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calendar Builder 3.70.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CalendarMirror for Outlook v2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calendarscope 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calendarscope v2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Calendarscope v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cali Lifestyle 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caligola 1980 DVDRip DivX-x24x7x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Corder 3.7.0.190.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call for Heroes Pompolic Wars 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call For Heroes Pompolic Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call for Heroes Pompolic Wars RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call for Heroes Pompolic Wars-DELiGHT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call For Love (2007) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Me Elisabeth 2006 DVDRip XviD-AsiSter.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Atlantis.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of the Earth iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of the Earth-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of the Earth.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Cthulhu iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of CthulhuDark Corners of the Earth iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty - American Rush 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty - Secrets of the Third Reich.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 1 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 2 (Universal Binary) MAC OSX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 2 BonusDisk-iTWINS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 2 FeaT Of The Soldier 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 2 PAL PROPER Xbox360-DNL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 2 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 2-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 3 PS2 NTSC iSI.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 3 PS2 NTSC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 3 USA PS2DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 4 - Razor 1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 4 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare plus updates iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare-Razor1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty 4-Razor1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty 4Modern Warfare iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty Game of the Year Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty Limited Edition Box Set iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty Modern Warfare.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty United Offensive iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty United Offensive-MONEY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty United Offensive.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty World At War (PS2).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty World At War iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Duty World At War.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Duty-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of DutyUnited Offensive iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Juarez EMUDVD-UNLEASHED iSO (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Juarez EMUDVD-UNLEASHED iSO Anti-Leech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Juarez iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call of Juarez Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Juarez-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Call Of Juarez-UNLEASHED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CalorieKing Nutrition and Exercise Manager v4.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CalorieKing Nutrition and Exercise Manager v4.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cam2Com v3.1.0.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cambridgesoft BioDraw Ultra v10.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CambridgeSoft ChemOffice Ultra 2006 v10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camfrog Video Chat 3.94.23341.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camfrog Video Chat.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camnetics GearTrax for Solidworks v2006.144.534.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camp Rock (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camp Rock 2008 DVDRip XviD iNT-TD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camp Rock 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camp Slaughter STV DVDRip XviD-KMS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Campfire Tales 1997 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camtasia Studio 4.x 5.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camtasia Studio 6.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camtasia Studio 6.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camtasia Studio v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Camtasia Studio v3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Candy (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Candy Can v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Candy Stripers 2006 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Candy Stripers DVDRip Xvid (18 ).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Candyman 3 Day of the Dead DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Canis Canem Edit PS2 PAL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannibal - The Musical DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannibal Ferox DVDRip Xvid Uncensored.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannibal Ferox Uncut 1981 DVDRip XviD-HoRRoRMa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannibal Holocaust 1980 UNCUT DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannibal! The Musical 1996 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannonball Run 2 1984 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannonball Run Europe - The Great Escape 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cannonball Run III 1989 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Canopus Procoder 3.05.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cant Buy Me Love 1987 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cant Buy Me Love 1987 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-TD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cant Hardly Wait 1998 DVDRip DivX-DOMiNiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cant Hardly Wait DVDRip DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capcom Classics - Ghost n Goblins.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capcom vs Snk 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cape Fear 1991 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caphyon Advanced Link Manager v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caphyon Advanced Web Ranking v4.5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capitalism 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capitalism II rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capoeira Fighter 3 Ultimate World Tournament.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capoeira Fighter 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capote DVD Screener.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capote KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capote LIMITED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capote VHSScr KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capricorn One 1978 DVDRip DivX-BlackMaguS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captain Claw.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captain Corellis Mandolin DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captain Tray Pro 6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captiva PixTools for NET v8.0.5134.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity 2007 CAMRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity 2007 DvDrip AC3 Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity 2007 DVDRip Ac3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity 2007 DVDRiP XViD-iKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity 2007 DVDRiP XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity 2007 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity CAM VCD-CANALSTREET.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Captivity Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CapTrue 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capture Text 5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capture Wizard Pro 3.90.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capturemation v3.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CaptureWizPro v3.A0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capturix MobileDriveSync v2.06.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capturix ScanShare v2.09.425.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Capturix ScanShare v2.09.426.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Car Thief 6 Night Crime.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Car Wash Tycoon.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carcass - Live in Rome 1992 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CardRecovery v.5.20 Build 0212.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CardRecovery v3.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Careless 2007 DVDSCR XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cargo DVDRip XViD-iKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cargo DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caribbean Treasures.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caricature Animation from Movie v1.0.2828.23001.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caricature Photo To Cartoon v2.0.3143.35129.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caricature PhotoS v3.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caricature Studio 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caricature Studio Green Screen 3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caricature Studio v3.0 fixed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carl Barron - Whatever Comes Next iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carling Cup Liverpool v Arsenal 1.9.2007 DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carlitos Way - Rise to Power DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carlitos Way DVDRip XviD-MDX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carlitos Way Rise To Power DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carmageddon TDR 2000-iMPORT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carmen Sandiego USA and WORLD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carnage for the Destroyer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carnisoft Caricature Studio v3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carnivores 1-2-3 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carol Vodermans Sudoku.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carolina Moon 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CaroTechnology PictureViewer v1.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CaroTechnology PictureViewer v1.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carry On Constable DVDRip Xvid 1960.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carry On Cruising 1962 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carry On Spying DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars 2006 BluRay 1080p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars 2006 DvDrip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars 2006 DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars 2006 nHD 720p x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars 2006 TC.XviD-C14K.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars DVDR French.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars PROPER TC XVID-KrakEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars PROPER TS xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars PROPER TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars Radiator Springs Adventure iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars Radiator Springs Adventure-DEViANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars Radiator Springs Adventures RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars Radiator Springs-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars Radiator Springs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars SCR XVID-BRAVEHEART.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars The Video Game CLONEDVD-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars The VideoGame-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars TS Xvid-maVen.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cars-PLEX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Carte Blanche-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cartoon Maker v3.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cartoon Maker v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cartopro Evolution 17.05.2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casablanca 1942 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casablanca 1942 REMASTERED DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casablanca DVDRip Xvid 1942.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casablanca REMASTERED 1942 DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casanova (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casanova DVDRip XviD-GeT (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casanova DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casanova DVDscr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casanova The Duel of the Black Rose.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CASE Studio v2.23.0.338.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cash 2007 CAM Dvix.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cash 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cash Cow v1.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cashback 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cashback DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cashback LIMITED DVDRip XViD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CashFlow 2.8.4 Russian.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino DVDRip Special Edition Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Inc. iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Island To Go v1.0.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royal DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 DVDRip x264 AAC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 DVDRip XviD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 m-HD x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 RE-HDrip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 TC XViD-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale 2006 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale DVDRip MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale DvDrip Re-Enc French Xvid-FFA FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale R5 Line XviD-NascenT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TC PROPER READNFO xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TC PROPER xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TC XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TELESYNC DVDR-DREAMLiGHT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TELESYNC XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TS XviD HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino Royale TS XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casino VIP iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cass (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cassandras Dream 2007 LIMITED DVDrip Xvid-iKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cassandras Dream 2007 LIMITED R5 Xvid-Bald.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casshern 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casshern DVDRip Xvid JP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cassie ft Diddy - Must Be Love (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cast Away (2000) blueray.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cast Away (2000) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cast Away 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cast Away DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Castle - S01E02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Castle 2009 - S01E02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Casualties of War 1989 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cat Fights Unleashed 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cat on a Hot Tin Roof 1958 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catalogue PRO v4.221.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch 22 (1970).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch a Fire (2006) DvdRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch A Fire 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch A Fire CAM VCD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch A Fire DVDRiP MD German XViD-NTG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch A Fire DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch and Release (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch and Release 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch and Release 2007 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch and Release 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch and Release DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch and Release DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch Me If You Can 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch Me If You Can DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catch That Kid DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CATraxx v7.32.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cats and Dogs DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cats ScreenSaver 1.2.a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CATVids v7.23.00.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Catz5 and Dogz5 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cavalcade 1933 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cave Jumper v1.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caved In 2006 DVDRip XviD-LPD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Caved In HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CBackup HE v1.0.2.51202.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CBL Electronics E-Mix Club Edition v4.1.6.73.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CBL Electronics E-Mix Club Edition v5.0.1.140.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CBL Web Application Builder 8.07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CC File Transfer v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CC Software Access Password Recover v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CC.File Transfer v2.72.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CCLA music mixer 4.0x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CCLA Photo Mixer 3.0x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CCleaner 2.16.830.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CCProxy 6.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CCS64 v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD Anywhere v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD Bank Cataloguer 2.7.7.363.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD Catalog Expert v9.22.7.826.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD Catalog Expert v9.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD DVD Data Recovery v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD DVD Labeler Deluxe 5.1.614.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD DVD Labeler Deluxe 5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD Menu Studio v2.0.1.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD to MP3 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD to MP3 Maker v2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD-DVD Data Recovery v1.0.01157.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD-DVD Lock v2.2.391.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CD-Lock.07.06.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDBurnerXP 4.2.4.1255.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDDVD Helper Pro v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDMenuPro Business Edition v6.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDMenuPro v5.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDMenuPro v6.01.03 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDMenuPro v6.02.01 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDMenuPro v6.24.00 Business Edition Bilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDRoller 6.40.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDRoller 7.70.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDRoller 8.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDRoller v7.60.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDRoller v7.61.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cdrwin 6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDur PRO beta 0.935 (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDWinder 5.55 (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDWinder v2.5.0.241.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDWinder v2.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDWinder v5.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CDWinder v5.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cedric The Entertainer Taking You Higher XviD-LionsDen.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ceedo Enterprise v2.5.1.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Celia Cruz and Friends A Night Of Salsa DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cello 2005 DVDRip Xvid Korean English Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cello DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cellular 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cellular DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Celtic Kings Rage of War iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cem Yilmaz 2008 DVDRip XViD-BANDAJ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cemetery Gates 2006 DVDRip Xvid-BMB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cemetery Gates 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cemetery Gates DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cemetery Gates WS DVDrip XviD-aMs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CEMPRO 3.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CEMVIEW v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Centico Photo Album v1.03.1022.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cerberus DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cerberus DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cerberus FTP Server v2.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cerious ThumbsPlus Pro v7.0.sp1.2225.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CertExams JNet Simulator v1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\cFosSpeed 4.50.1456.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CGI-Crypt 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chain Kulii Ki Main Kulii 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chainz 1.0.1.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chak De India 2007 DVDRip x264 AAC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chak de India DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chak De! India DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chalk 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chameleon Clock v3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chamillionaire ft. Ludacris - Creepin' (2009) (Solo).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Champion Dreams First To Ride-PLEX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Champions Return to Arms (PS2).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championsheep Rally-DVN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championship Bass Fishing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championship Bass iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championship Manager 08 CLONECD-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championship Manager 2005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championship Manager 2007-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Championship Manager 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chandni Chowk to China (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Change Folder Icons 8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Changeling (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Changeling (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chantal 2007 DVDRip Xvid-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos 2006 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-DnB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos Intellect v3.0.3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos Theory 2007 DVDRip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaos Theory 2007 DvDrip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaper 2.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaperon Rouge DVDRip Xvid (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chapter 27 2007 PL DVDRiP XViD-BEER.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chapter 27 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Character Modeling Techniques for Production With Ian Joyner.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie and the Chocolate Factory DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie Chaplin - The Kid 1921 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie Chaplin - The Kid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie II v3.0 Multi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie Wilson War DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie Wilsons War 2007 DVDRip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlie Wilsons War 2007 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlies Angels DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlies Angels Full Throttle DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlottes Web 2006 CAM XviD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlottes Web 2006 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlottes Web 2006 TS SVCD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlottes Web CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlottes Web CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charlottes Web DVDRip Divx 1973.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charm Real Converter Pro 7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Charmed Words V1.010-0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chart for OLAP Services for ASP .NET v6.1.0.1728 For VS8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chart for SharePoint v1.5.420.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chaser iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chasing Liberty 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chasing Liberty DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chasing Sleep 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chasm The Rift.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chat Watch v4.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chat Watch v4.4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chat Watch v4.4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChatBlocker v2.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChatterBlocker v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChatWatch v4.49.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Che Part One (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheaper by the Dozen 2 DVDRip XviD-LiNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheaper by the Dozen 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheaper by the Dozen 2 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheapShareware DVD Cover Gold v3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Check and Drive 2.45.433.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Check and Drive Enterprise v2.40.390.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Check and Drive Enterprise v2.40.397.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Checkbook for Excel v5.1f.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckGet Professional 3.3.1.489.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Checking Out 2005 LIMITED DVDRip XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v2.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v3.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v3.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v4.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v4.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail v5.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail.v2.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckMail.v2.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckOutXP 1.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckPoint Integrity Desktop v6.5.063.207.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckPoint ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite v7.0.337.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CheckUp 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chong - Things Are Tough All Over 1982 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chong Nice Dreams DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chong Things Are Rough All Over DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chong Things Are Tough All Over DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chongs Next Movie 1980 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chongs Next Movie DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chongs Things Are Tough All Over 1982 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheech and Chongs Up In Smoke DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheeni Kum 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheerleader Camp 1988 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah CD Burner v3.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah CD Burner v4.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah CD Burner v4.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah CD Burner v4.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah CD Burner v4.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.19.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner v1.7.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner v1.7.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner v1.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner v1.72.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner v1.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah DVD Burner v2.33.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cheetah IPod Video Converter v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chemcraft 1.5 build 286.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHEMIX School v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cherry Crush 2007 DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cherry Crush 2007 LiMiTED DVDSCR XviD-BETAMAX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cherry Falls DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chess 7 1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chess Master 10th Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chess-7 v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chess-7 v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chess3d 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chess3D v3.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChessAlex v2.0 Beta3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChessBase Fritz 10 Deluxe DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chessmaster 10 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChessMaster 10th Edition RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChessMaster 10th Edition-VENGEANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chessmaster 10th Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chessmaster 9000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chessmaster Challenge Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chessmaster Challenge v1.0.0.123.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chessmaster Grandmaster Edition-iTWINS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicago DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicago Massacre Richard Speck 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicano Blood 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little 2005 HDRip - x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little Ace in Action-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little DVDRip xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Little.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken Tikka Masala DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chicken.Little 2005 DvDrip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chickens Revenge First Wave v1.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chief Architect 10 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chiken Little DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Child Control 2006 v8.412.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Bodom Chaos Ridden Years DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of Men (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Men (2006) NTSC CNDVDR-R10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Men 2006 CAM XviD-x0DuS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Men 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of Men 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of Men 2006 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Men DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Men DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children Of Men PROPER DVDRip XviD-HAGGiS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of Men TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn 666 Isaacs Return DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn I DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn II The Final Sacrifice DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn II, IV, V, VI DVDRip Xvids.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn III DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn IV The Gathering DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of the Corn V Fields of Terror DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Children of Wax 2005 DVDRip XviD-iMMORTALs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat BlackList ActiveX v2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat Bounce ActiveX v2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat Charset ActiveX v10.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat Crypt ActiveX 3.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat Crypt ActiveX v4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat Mail ActiveX 7.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat MIME ActiveX 3.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat PFX ActiveX 1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilkat Zip ActiveX v12.4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chilly Dogs DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chinatown 1974 DVDRip XviD INTERNAL-ApL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chinatown 1974 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-iNSPiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chipmunk AV Controller v2.0.2591.42057.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chipscope Pro v8.1i.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chipscope Pro v8.2i.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chitty Chitty Bang Bang DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHM Editor 1.2 Build 036.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHM2PDF Pilot v2.11.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\chm2web Pro 2.75 Build 205.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHM2Word 2.0 Build 0315.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHM2Word v3.0.0915.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHMEditor v1.2 Build 051.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CHMEditor v1.2 Build 059.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chock-A-Block v1.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chocolat DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chocolate 2008 DVDRip XviD-KMP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chocolatier Decadence by Design.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chocolatier v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChoiceMail One 4.501.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Choker (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Choker 2005 DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Choker DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chopper DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChordWizard Gold Edition 2.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChordWizard Gold v2.01c.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChordWizard Music Theory v3.01c.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChordWizard Songtrix Gold v3.0f.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrashDay.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris De Burgh - Footsteps (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris PC-Lock v2.65.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock - Never Scared HBO Stand Up DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock Bigger and Blacker DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock Bring the Pain (1996) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock Kill The Messenger (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock Kill the Messenger (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock Presents Bigger and Blacker DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Rock Presents Never Scared DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Sawyers Locomotion 1.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chris Sawyers Locomotion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christies Revenge 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christine 1983 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christmas In Wonderland 2007 CAM XViD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christmas on Mars (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christmas Quest.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christmas SuDoku v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Christmas SuDoku v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTV Pro 5.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTV PVR Professional 5.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTV PVR Professional 5.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTV PVR Professional v5.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTWEAK 1.90.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTWEAK v1.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTWEAK v1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChrisTWEAK v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chrome Specforce - ITWiNS DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chrome Specforce-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChromeHounds XBOX360 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ChromeSpecforce.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chromophobia DVDRip Xvid-AFO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chronicles of Riddick directors cut x264 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chronograph v6.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chrysalis (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chubby Brown - The Good, The Bad and The Fat ... DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chubby Brown Bad Taste 2003 DVDRip XviD-c0re.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chuck - S02E16 - Chuck Versus the Lethal Weapon.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chungking Express (Chung Hing sam lam) 1994 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Church Ball 2006 DVDRip Xvid-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Church Contribution System v4.00B.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Chuzzle Deluxe and Charma.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ciao Bella v1.0.0.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CIEL Evolution R v5.30 iSO (French).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cimaware OfficeFIX Enterprise v5.95.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cimaware OutlookFIX Enterprise v2.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinderella 1950 DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinderella III A Twist in Time 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinderella Man 2005 DVDRip Xvid-iNCITE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinderella Man DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinderella Man WS DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CineCap Standard V1.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinema Craft Encoder SP v2.70.02.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinema Craft Encoder SP v2.70.2.0 Repack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinema Paradiso DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cinema Paradiso DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CineStar SynthEdit v1.0160.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Circus Empire-JFK iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cisco Packet Tracer 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cisco Secure Services Client 5.1.0.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cisco Speed Meter Pro v1.2.8289.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Citizen Toxie The Toxic Avenger IV DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Life 2008 Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Life Deluxe PROPER-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Life Edition 2008-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Life iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Life World Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Life-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Magnate 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Magnate v1.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Of Angels 1998 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of angels DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of Ember (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of God 2002 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of God 2002 PROPER DVDRip XviD-KiNESiS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of God DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of Rott 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Of Rott DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City of the Lost Children (1995) DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\City Without Mercy 2007 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CivCity Rome-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civic Duty 2006 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civic Duty 2006 LIMITED DVDSCR xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civil Air Patrol Search and Rescue.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civil War Battles Antietam-FLT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization 4 and Expansion Packs iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization 4 plus Expansions iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization Call To Power 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization III iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Beyond The Sword - RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Beyond The Sword iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Beyond The Sword-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Beyond the Sword.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Warlords Expansion-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Warlords iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Warlords-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV Warlords.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilization IV-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Civilizations IV iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CJ7 2008 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CKBackup v1.01a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CKSync v1.01b.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Claire Dolan 1998 DVDRip XviD-TT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClamWin 0.94.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clapton and Dire Straits - Mandela Concert DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clarkson - No Limits DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clash N Slash Worlds Away v.1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clash of the Titans 1981 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Class Films The Real Goodfella HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classic 2003 PROPER DVDRip XviD-PROMiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classic Menu for Office 2007 3.91.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classic PC Games 1987-1994 Volume II 1 CD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classic Phone Tools 9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classic Puzzle Game v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classic The Seven Year Itch 1955 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classroom Spy Pro 3.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Classroom Spy Professional v2.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Claudio v6 3 63070212.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Claviscom DATA DRIVE v5.54.08.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Claviscom LOGON v5.64.11.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Claviscom SHREDDER v5.64.12.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clayside v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Disk Security 7.81.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Disk Security v7.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Disk Security v7.81.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean My PC Registry Cleaner 4.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Space Ultimate v12.1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Space v10.0.711.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Space v10.0.759.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Space v10.0.769.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Space v9.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clean Up Men DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleaner 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleaner 2007 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleaner 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleaner DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleanerzoomer Professional v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleanerzoomer Professional v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleanerzoomer Professional v3.64a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CleanMyPC Registry Cleaner 4.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CleanMyPC Registry Cleaner 4.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CleanMyPC Registry Cleaner v4.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CleanMyPC Registry Cleaner v4.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleanse Uninstaller Pro 2008 v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleanse Uninstaller Pro 5.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleanse Uninstaller v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleant It 3.06.11.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleopatra A Queens Destiny iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cleopatra DVDRip Divx 1963.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks 2 2006 TS SVCD-HafVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks 2 2006 TS xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks II 2006 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks II DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks II DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks II DVDRip Xvid-HiR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks II TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clerks. DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click - HQ TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click - Very HQ DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click - Very HQ TS Xvid RPT Silver.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click 2006 CAM VCD-RPT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click DVDRip Xvid-FEAR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click HQ XViD TS-maVen.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click TC REPack Xvid-BRAVEHEART.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click TC XVID-BraveHeart.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click TS Xvid HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click Very HQ TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click XViD TS-maVen HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Click XViD TS-maVen.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClickPuzzle v2.96.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClickRepair v2.05.33g.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clicky Mouse PRO v7.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClickyMouse Professional 7.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClinicGate Advanced 2006 v2.0.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clint Eastwood in The Unforgiven.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clip Plus 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipBoard Box 2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clipboard Box v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clipboard Box v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipCache Pro v3.0.33.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipCache Pro v3.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipMate 7.3.14.223.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipMate v7.1.07 build 173.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipMate v7.1.6 build 170.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClipMate v7.2.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clipstream Live v2.5.60621.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clive Barkers Jericho iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clive Barkers Jericho Multi.5-DOOM RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clive Barkers Jericho-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clive Barkers Jericho.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clive Barkers Undying iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloak And Dagger 1984 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clock Tray Skins v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clock Tray Skins v3.91.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockGen 1.0.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clockstoppers 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Client v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Client v3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Sentry v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Sentry v3.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Server v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch ServerMP v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch ServerMP v3.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Star Sync Server v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClockWatch Star Sync Server v3.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clone CD 5.3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clone Remover v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clone Remover v2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneCD 5.2.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneCD 5.3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneCD 5.3.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneCD 5.3.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneCD v5.3.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD 2 2.8.9.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD 2.9.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD 2.9.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD mobile 1.0.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD Mobile 1.0.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD mobile 1.2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD Mobile v1.0.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD v2.8.9.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD v4.0.11.460.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD v4.2.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CloneDVD2 2.8.9.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clonesensor v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Call v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Combat Cross of Iron-HATRED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Combat First To Fight iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Combat Invasion Normandy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Combat Modern Tactics iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Combat V Invasion Normandy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Encounters Of The Third Kind 1977 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Encounters of the Third Kind 1977 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close Encounters of the Third Kind CE DTS 1977 PAL DVDR-SCiENCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Close encounters of the third kind DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Closer DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Closer PROPER DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Closing Escrow (2007) DVDSCR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Closing Escrow (2007) LiMiTED.DVDRiP.XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Closing Escrow 2007 LiMITED DVDSCR XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Closing The Ring 2007 DVDRip XviD-RESERVED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloud 9 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield 2008 DVDRip Xvid x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield 2008 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield 2008 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cloverfield PROPER 720p BluRay x264-SiNNERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClownHouse 1988 DVDRip XviD-EXiLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clubbed (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClubDJ Pro (C3) 3.0.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClubDJ Pro 2.2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ClubDJ Pro v2.2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Clueless (1995) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CMuscle System v1.2 for MAYA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cmylmz 1-2 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CNC Code Shooter Mill v1.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coach Carter (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coach Carter DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cobi Treasure Deluxe 1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cobra 11 Burning Wheels.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cobra Starship - While the City Sleeps, We Rule the Streets.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cobra Verde 1987 DVDRip XviD AC3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cocaine Cowboys (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cocaine Cowboys 2 2008 Docu DVDRip XVID-RKc.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cocaine Cowboys LIMITED DVDSCR Xvid-maVenssupplieR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cockos REAPER v2.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cockos REAPER v2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cockos REAPER v2.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCreate OneSpace Designer Drafting 2006 v14.00A.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCsoft StreamDown v5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCsoft StreamDown v5.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCsoft StreamDown v6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCsoft StreamDown v6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCsoft StreamDown v6.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoCsoft StreamDown v6.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code 46 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Auditor v12.77.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Factory for MySQL 8.7.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Name The Cleaner 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Name The Cleaner 2007DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Name The Cleaner CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code of Honor 2 Conspiracy Island-GOW.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code of Honor 2 Conspiracy Island-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code of Honor Die Fremdenlegion iSO German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code of Honor The French Foreign Legion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code of Honor The French Foreign Legion PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code of Honor The French Foreign Legion-SiLENTGATE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Pro Analytix 4.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Pro Analytix 4.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Pro Analytix 5.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Red - Alien Arena.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Visual to Flowchart 4.0 build 0501.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Visualizer v 3.5.8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Visualizer v2.83.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Code Visualizer v3.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodedColor PhotoStudio Pro 5.4.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodedColor PhotoStudio Pro 5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodeGear RAD Sudio Delphi v2007 SP3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Codejock Xtreme Suite Pro ActiveX v11.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Codejock Xtreme Toolkit Pro v11.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodeLobster v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodeLobster v3.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Codename Panzers Phase One iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Codename Panzers Phase Two DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodeName The Cleaner DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodePro Profiler v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoderTools TotalEdit v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodeSmith Professional v4.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CodeSmith Professional v4.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coding FTP 2008.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeCup PixConverter v4.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coffee and Cigarettes 2003 LiMiTED DVDRip-FTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coffee and Cigarettes DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coffee Break-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coffee Tycoon 2006-CRiME.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeeCup Flash Firestarter v6.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeeCup Flash Menu Builder v3.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeeCup Flash WebSite Font v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeeCup GIF Animator v7.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeeCup HTML Editor 2006d Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoffeeCup Web Calendar v3.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coin Tracker v2.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoinManage 2005 v5.12.0.0 Datecode 20060124.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoinManage UK 2005 v5.7.0.0 Datecode 20051217.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coins Collector 2.5.0.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold Fear iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold Fear PS2 PAL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold Fear.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold Mountain (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold War iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold War-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cold War.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ColdBlooded DVDRip XviD Rus-Striker86.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coldplay - Like In Technicolor ii (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cole2k Media Codec Pack 7.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin Mc Rae Dirt iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae 2005 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin Mcrae 2005 PSP iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae DIRT CLONE-NOGRP iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae DIRT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin Mcrae DiRT-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin Mcrae DiRT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae Rally 04 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae Rally 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae Rally 2.0 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae Rally 2005 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae Rally 2005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin Mcrae Rally Dirt iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRae Rally iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colin McRea DIRT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collateral 720p OAR HDTV x264-ESiR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collateral DvdRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collection Studio 1.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collection Studio v2.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collection Studio v3.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collectorz com Movie Collector Pro v5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collectorz Game Collector Pro v2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collectorz.com Photo Collector Pro v1.1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\College Road Trip TS XVID-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colligo Workgroup 4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Collin Mcrae 4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color Efex Pro 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color Efex Pro v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color Schemer Studio 1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 DVD Creator v8.0.1.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Music Editor v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Music Editor v6.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Music Fans Factory v9.2.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Video Converter v7.9.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Video Studio v6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Video Studio v7.9.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Color7 Video Studio v8.0.1.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ColorPilot MakeUp Pilot v2.00 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ColorPilot Slide Show Pilot v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ColorSchemer Studio v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colour Me Kubrick DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colour Me Kubrick DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Colour-Science Image Editor v3.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Columbian Love DVDRip XviD-RsH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Columbus Day 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comanche 4 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comanche 4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comand And ConquerRed Alert 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Arms.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Flight Simulation 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Flight Simulator 3 Battle for Europe iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Mission Shock Force (2007) PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Mission Shock Force iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Mission Shock Force PC Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Wings Battle of the Pacific-GOW iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combat Wings.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Combit List and Label v13.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comedy Centrals Axis Of Evil Comedy Tour 2007 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comes a Horseman DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\COMETBIRD 3.0.7 FINAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comfort Clipboard Pro v3.1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comfort Keys v3.1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comfort Keys v3.1.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comfort On Screen Keyboard v2.0.0.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comfort Typing Pro v3.1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comic Book Manager 1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comic Book Manager v1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comic Book Millennium v5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comic Book Villains 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Comic Book Villains DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coming To America (1988) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and And Conquare Decade iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer - The First Decade iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer 3 Kanes Wrath 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer 3 Kanes Wrath iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer 3 Kanes Wrath-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars - Kane Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Kane Edition AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME iSO (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Kane Edition AlcoholClone-CLONEGAME.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Kane Edition DVD9-FLT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Kane Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Generals and Zero Hour iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Generals iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer Red Alert 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Red Alert iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command And Conquer The First Decade iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer The First Decade.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Tiberian Sun.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer Zero Hour iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquer-Tiberium Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and ConquerGenerals plus Zero Hour Exp.iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Command and Conquor 3 Kanes Wrath iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commander Napoleon At War.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commanders Attack of the Genos 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commanders Attack Of The Genos.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commando Beyond the Call of Duty iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos 2 Men of Courage iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos 2 Men Of Courage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos 3 Destination Berlin iSO (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos 3 Destination Berlin iSO Anti-Leech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos 3 Destination Berlin iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos 3 Destination Berlin.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos Behind Enemy Lines iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos Beyond Call of Duty RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos Collectors Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos Strike Force iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Commandos Strike Force-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CommandosBeyond The Call Of Duty iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CommView v6.0.590 Fixed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CommView v6.0.590.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CompanionLink Professional v2.0.2633.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CompanionLink Professional v2.0.2645.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CompanionLink Professional v3.0.3010.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Company of Heroes DVDiSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Company of Heroes iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Company Of Heroes Opposing Fronts DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Company Of Heroes Opposing Fronts iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Company of Heroes-LOADiNG iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Complete Aliens Movie Collection DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Complete American Pie Series DVDRip Xvids.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Complete Hellraiser Collection 1-8 DVDRips.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Complex Evolution 4.06 build 316.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Complex Evolution v.3.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Compu-Blast v8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Computent Systems Getstarted XP v4.5.6.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Computer Idea Enterprises Card Master v9.0.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Computer Idea Enterprises SoftwareCatalog v2.0.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Computer Idea Enterprises Vantpl8 v9.0.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Computer Rental Controller v2.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Computer Security Tool v4.0.0.57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ComroeStudios TurboPad Std v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\COMxL RS232c TCPIP 3.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConAir 1997 EXTENDED DVDRip XviD-FRAGMENT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConAir Unrated Extended Cut (1997) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conaito PPT to Flash Converter v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conan The Dark Axe iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Mindmap Pro v5.1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Mindmap Professional v5.0.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Mindmap Professional v5.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Mindmap Professional v5.1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Mindmap Professional v5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Mindmap Professional v5.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Pro v7.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Professional v5.50 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Professional v7.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Professional v7.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Project v2.1.4.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Project v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConceptDraw Project v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Concepts 2D v3.631.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Concepts 3D v3.629.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Concepts Unlimited v3.629.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Concert For George 2003 DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Condemned - Criminal Origins iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Condemned 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Condemned Criminal Origins iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Condemned Criminal Origins-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confession of a Dangerous Mind DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confession of Pain 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confessions of a Dangerous Mind (2002) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confessions Of A Dangerous Mind DVDRip XvId.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confessions of a Shopaholic (2009) ts.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confetti 2006 DVDRip XviD-LiNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confetti 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confetti DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confetti.2006.DVDRip.XviD-LiNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conflict Denied Ops iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conflict Desert Storm II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conflict Global Storm.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Confluence v2.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Congkak 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coniuno v1.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conjure DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conker Live and Reloaded XBOX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Connors War DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Consequences DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Consequences LIMITED DVDRip XviD-THRiVE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conspiracy iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conspiracy Theory (1997) DvdRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conspiracy Theory DVDRip XviD-WT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constant gardener DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constantine 2005 DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constantine 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constantine DVDRip Xvid FR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constantine DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constantine iNTERNAL DVDRip Xvid-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constantine iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constatine DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constellation (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Constellation CAM XviD-ReCode.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Construction - Destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Contact 1997 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Contact 1997 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD AC3-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Containment 2006 DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Context ThumbView 1.8.6.0 fixed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Continental Divide (1981) Dvd Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Contour 2006 DVDRip XviD-TFE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Contract Jack 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Control 2003 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Control 2004 DVDRip XViD iNT-JoLLyRoGeR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Control 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Control 2007 LiMiTED DVDSCR XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conversations With God 2006 LiMiTED DVDRiP XViD-QuidaM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conversations With God 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Conversations With Other Women 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertX To DVD v3.1.3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD 2.0.9.119.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD 3 3.4.7.121.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD 3 v3.0.0.9c.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD 3 v3.1.3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD 3.5.1.135.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD v3.1.0.24 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ConvertXtoDVD v3.5.1.135.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cookbook v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cookers 2001 DVDRip XviD-PYNHEAD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cooking Mama Cook Off WII iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool as Ice DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Audio Magic Audio Editor pro v10.3.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool CD Burner v2.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Edit Pro 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Hand Luke DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Magic Audio Editor Pro v10.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Media to Mp3 Wav Converter v3.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Music Card v3.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Record Edit Deluxe 7.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Record Edit Deluxe v5.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Record Edit Deluxe v5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Record Edit Deluxe v5.98.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Record Edit Pro 3.6.555.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Runnings 1993 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Runnings DVDRip MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cool Runnings FR-Antileech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoolAlbumv1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoolBar v2.0 for Adobe InDesign CS2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoolRead v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoolZipBackup v1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CooolSoft AVI DVD Burner 2008 4.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cope 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cops 2170 The Power Of Law (Beezles DVD ISO Release).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cops Bad Girls Divx-BanDiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cops Bad Girls DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\COPS Shots Fired - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Copy Faster 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Copying Beethoven (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Copying Beethoven 2006 XviD AC3 2CD-WAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Copying Beethoven WS LiMiTED DVDSCR XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CopyPod Photo 1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CopySafe Pdf 1.3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CopyToDVD 4.2.2.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CopyTrans Suite v1.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coraline (2009) cam.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core FTP 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core FTP Pro 2.1.1552.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core FTP Pro 2.1.1553.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core FTP Pro v2.1.1586.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core FTP v2.0 Build 1507 PRO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core FTP v2.0 Build 1507.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Core Technologies AlwaysUp v6.7.3.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CoreAVC H.264 Video Codec Professional v1.6.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel DVD Copy Plus v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel DVD MovieFactory Pro v7.00.398.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel MediaOne Plus v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 v12.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI 11.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Paint Shop Pro X Xtras Creative Edition Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter 11 FULL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter 11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter Essentials v4.0.036.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter IX.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter Sketch Pad 1.0.067.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter Sketch Pad v1.0.067.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter X SP1 10.1.053.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Painter X v10.0.046.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Photo Album 6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Photo Album 7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Photo Album 7.00 Deluxe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Photo Album 7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corel Professional Photos Beads-SoSISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CorelDraw 12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 14.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos v1.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos.v1.2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CornerChaos.v1.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coronado 2003 DVDRip Xvid FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corporate Network Security 1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corporate Network Security 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corporate Network Security 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CorpRat Business Coach v1.2.161.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corpse Bride 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corpse Bride DVD Quality.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corpse Bride DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corruption 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corspe Bride DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Corvette.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cosmic Bugs 1.0.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cosmos4D v2.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cossacks - Back to War.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cossacks 2 Battle For Europe-DIE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cossacks 2 Battle For Europe-DIE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cossacks European Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cossacks II Battle for Europe iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Costume Chaos.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cougar Club (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cougar Club 2007 DvdRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CountDown Timer v1.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike 1.6 With Patch 21 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike 1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Condition Zero iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Conditon Zero iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Mega Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Source iSO Latest.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Source Stand Alone iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Source v8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Counter Strike Source Works on legit servers..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CounterSpy v1.5.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\County Fair.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CountYourTime v1.8.384.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Course Genie v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Court Of Lonely Royals 2006 DVDRip Xvid-VOMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Coversoft Take Covers v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Covert One - The Hades Factor 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cow Belles (2006) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cowon Jet Audio 7.1.8.4006 Plus VX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cowon Jet Audio 7.1.9.4006 Plus VX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cowon JetAudio 7.1.9.4030 Plus VX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cowon JetAudio 7.19 Plus VX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CPU Speed Pro 3.0.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CPU Speed Professional v3.0.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CPUCool 8.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CpuIdle 7.0.4.14.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cracked -- Live At Vicar Street - Tommy Tiernan DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crackheads Gone Wild 2006 DVDRip XViD-BELiEVERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crackheads Gone Wild DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cradle 2 the Grave (2003).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cradle 2 the Grave 2003 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cradle 2 The Grave DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cradle of Fear DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Craft SteadyCam v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 CaM DivX NoGR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 Directors Cut m-HD x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 Directors Cut m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 DVDRip XviD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 DVDRip XviD-Done.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 DVDSCR Xvid-QuidaM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 PL DVDRiP XviD-BEER FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank 2006 TS XVID-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank TS Xvid HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crank TS XVID-XanaX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crannog NetFlow Tracker v2.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crannog NetWatch v1.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crannog NetWhere v2.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crannog OneView v1.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crannog ResponseWatch v1.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash 2004 720p BluRay x264-REVEiLLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash 2004 Directors Cut m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash 2004 DVDRip XviD-SUM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash Bandicoot 1,2 and 3 PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash Bandicoot Wrath of Cortex - PS2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash Detective 1.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crash Team Racing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday PC RIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday RIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday speedcombat iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday-CLONECD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crashday.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CrashFinder v2.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazi Video for Zune 2.1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Beautiful DVDRip DivX-DOMiNiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Chicken Jewel of Darkness v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy ChickenHeart of Tibet iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Fits v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy for Christmas 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Frog Racer 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Frog Racer iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Frog Racer-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Grab v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Gyro v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Kickers XXL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Machines 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Machines II CLONECD-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Machines II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Machines II-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Machines.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Office v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Pegs v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Rotary v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy S.e.x.y. Cancer 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Speeder v1.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy Taxi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crazy-Beautiful DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CrazyTalk 5.0 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Create Ringtone 4.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CreateInstall free v4.10.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CreateMovie 1.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Creature Conflict The Clan Wars.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Creep 2004 HDRip XviD-BMD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Creepshow 3 2006 DVDRiP XviD-DvF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Creepshow lll 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crescent Suzuki Racing 2007 RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cresus-PE v4.5.x FR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cribbage ca XP v2.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cricket 07 IPL Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cricket 07-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cricket 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crime Inc. - The true story of the mafia HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crime Life Gang Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crime Life Gang Wars-iMPACT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crime Life Gang Wars.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crime Life-Gang Wars.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crime Stories-ADDICTION iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crimes Of War - RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crimes Of War-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Criminal DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Criminal Xing (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Criminal Xing 2006 DVDRip XviD-SSF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crimson Skies - PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crimson Skies iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crimson Tide DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crimsonland.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cristiano Ronaldo - The Boy Who Had A Dream DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CRM Express Pro 2009.3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crna Macka, Beli Macor Black Cat, White Cat 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Croc 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crocodile Dundee 2 1988 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crocodile Technology v605.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cronicas 2005 Ecuador DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crooklyn 1996 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cross Loop 2.44.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cross of Iron DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cross Racing Championship 2005 DVD-NESSUNO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cross Racing Championship 2005 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crossover CAM VCD-NEM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crossover TS xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crossword Compiler v7.1 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crossword Forge v4.5.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crossword Forge v4.7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crossword Forge v5.3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crown Of GloryEurope In The Age Of Napoleon.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crows Zero 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CRT v5.5..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CRT v6.1.0.349.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cruel Intentions 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cruise Ship Tycoon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cruising 1980 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crusader Kings.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crusaders of Might and Magic iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crusaders Thy Kingdom Come 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crusaders Thy Kingdom Come RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crusaders Thy Kingdom Come-RELOADED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crusty Demons of Dirt The Dirty Dozen 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crutch 2004 LiMiTED DVDRiP XviD-SCR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Baby Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Freedom 1987 DVDRip MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Wolf 2005 WS DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Wolf DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Wolf RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Wolf Unrated Edition DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Wolf WS DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cry Wolf.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cryostasis The Sleep of Reason.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cryostasis.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crypt ActiveX v4.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cryptex 1TB 1.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cryptic Disk v2.4.9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CryptoBola JPEG v2.1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CryptoExpert 2006 Pro v6.6.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CryptoExpert 2007 Professional v6.6.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CryptoExpert 2007 Professional v7.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cryptosuite 1.100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CRYSIS 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis 2007-Razor1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis Second Coming 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis-Razor1911 iSO Bonus DVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysis-Razor1911 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CrysisSecond Coming 2008 iSO Russian.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CrysisSecond Coming 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crysonic nXtasy v1.0 VST Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crystal Ball Professional v7.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crystal Caliburn v2.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crystal DVD to All Ripper 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crystal Player 1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crystal video converter 1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Crystal Video Dubber 1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSA The Confederate States of America DVDRip Xvid-FW.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSA The Confederate States of America DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSharp Code Library 1.7.5.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI - Hard Evidence iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI 3 Dimensions of Murder iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI 3 Dimensions of Murder-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI 4 Hard Evidence iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI 4 Hard Evidence PROPER-AVENGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI 4 Hard Evidence RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI Crime Scene Investigation - Hard Evidence iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI Dark Motives iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI Hard Evidence iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI Miami - S07E18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI Miami iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI New York (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSI New York.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSImiami iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSV to HTML converter v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSV to SQL converter v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CSV to TAB converter v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CtrlView v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CtrlView v3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cube Desktop Pro 1.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cube Trilogy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cube Zero STV FRENCH DVDRip XViD-CRiMETiME.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CubeDesktop Pro.v1.3.1.Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CubeDesktop.Pro.v1.3.1.Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft DVD to iPod Converter v5.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft DVD to iPod Converter v5.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft DVD To iPod Video Converter Suite v5.25.5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft iPod Movie-Video Converter v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft MPEG to DVD Burner v3.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
 c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft Ultimate DVD and Video Converter Suite v7.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft Ultimate DVD Video Converter Suite v7.13.7.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cucusoft Zune Video Converter Suite v5.19.5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cue Club Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CUEcards 2005 v4.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cueclub Pool.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CueClub Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cujo DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Culpa Innata-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cult (2007) DvdRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cult 2007 DVDRip XviD-TrusT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cup of My Blood 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cup of My Blood DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curiosity kills the cat 2006 DVDRip Xvid-YiNiANLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curiosity Kills the Cat 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George 2006 DvDrip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George 2006 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George SCREENER XviD-STRESS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curious George.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse Of Alcatraz 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse Of The Golden Flower 2006 DvDrip[Eng]-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse Of The Golden Flower DVDRip XviD-NeDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse of the Golden Flower DVDSCR XViD-GoldenFlower.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse Of The Golden Flower DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse of the Golden Flower [2006] TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse of the Pharaoh - Napoleons Secret.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse of the Zodiac (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse Of The Zodiac 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-JFKXVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curse The Eye Of Isis.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cursed DVDRiP XviD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cursor Hider v1.5.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CursorFX 2.0 plus!.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curvemeister v2.4.9 for Adobe Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Curvemeister v3.0.1a for Adobe Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cutback Feat Federal - Rock to the Rhythm (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cute Organizer 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cute Translator 3.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CuteFTP 8.1 Pro Build 11.12.2007.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CuteFTP 8.3.2 Home.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CuteFTP Pro 8.2.0 Build 04.01.2008.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CuteFTP Pro 8.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CuteFTP Professional 8.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CuteFTP Professonal 8.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cutie Honey 2004 SUBBED WS DVDRiP XViD-WPi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CutLog v2.1.1449.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cutthroat Island DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cutting Optimization Pro 4.6.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cutting-Edge Applied Technologies ProtoWizard v3.0.0.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CValley FILTERiT v4.2 for Adobe Illustrator.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CVaR Expert Standard Edition v1.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CwGet v1.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CWH Spelling Test Practice v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberCafe v5.1.533.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberGauge v7.0.2 Multi Station.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink LabelPrint 2.00.502.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink MagicSports v2.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink MediaShow 4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink Power Cinema 6.0.0.1309.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink Power Producer Ultra 5.0.1.1308.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink Power2GO Deluxe v5.5 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink Power2Go Deluxe v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink PowerBackup v2.50.1305.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink PowerDirector 7.00.2519 Ultra.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink PowerDVD 9.1501.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink PowerDVD Deluxe 9.0.1428.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink PowerDVD Deluxe v7.0.2414.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink PowerDVD Deluxe v9.0.1428.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink PowerDVD Ultra 8.0.2217.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 9.1501 Lite.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra Deluxe v7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra Deluxe v7.3x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink PowerDVD Ultra v8.0.2217.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink PowerDVD Ultra v9.0.1501.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberLink YouCam v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberMotion 3D-Designer 11.0.5.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberPower Audio Editing Lab v12.8.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberPower Audio Editing Lab v12.87.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberScrub Privacy Suite Professional v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberScrub Privacy Suite v4.7.2.100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberScrub Privacy Suite v5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyberTech Navicat MySQL v7.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cycling 74 MAXMSP v4.6.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Cyclops (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyD GIF Studio Pro 2007.020907.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyD WEB Calendar Creator 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyD Windows Shell 2007 SP2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyD Windows Shell 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CyD Windows Shell 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\CZ Print Release Station 2.0.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D-Day 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D.E.B.S. 2004 DVDRip Xvid-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D.E.B.S. DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D.I.R.T Origin of the Species ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D.I.R.T. Origin of the Species-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D12 Live in Chicago 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D16 Group Drumazon VSTi v1.0.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D16 Nepheton VSTi v1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D3DGear 2.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\D3DGear v1.95.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Da Vinci And The Code He Lived By DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Da Vinci Encryption System v1.0.15 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Da Vinci Treasure 2006 DVDRip XviD-DvincE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DA-Formmaker 2.2 German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddy Day Camp 2007 CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddy Day Camp CAM Xvid-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddy Day Camp PROPER CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddy Day Camp x264 2007 CAM-2BROS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddys Little Girls (2007) DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddys Little Girls 2007 DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddys Little Girls 2007 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daddys Little Girls CAM-HYdRO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dadnapped (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemon Tools Pro 4.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemon Tools Pro 4.30.030.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemon Tools Pro 4.30.0302.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemon Tools Pro 4.30.0303 Advanced.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemon Tools Pro Advanced 4.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DAEMON Tools Pro v4.10.218.0 - Advanced Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemon Vector iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemonica iSO PL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daemonica iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daft Punks Electroma 2006 DVDRiP XViD-WPi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daft Punks Interstella 5555 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DaisyWords 1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DaisyWords v1.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DaisyWords v1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DaisyWords.v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daltry Calhoun LiMiTED DVDRip XViD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dameware NT Utilities 6.8.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DameWare NT Utilities v6.6.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dameware NT Utilities v6.6.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dameware NT Utilities v6.8.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Damien Omen II DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dampyr Bookglobe (Croatian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dan in Real Life 2007 DVDRip MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dan in Real Life 2007 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dan In Real Life CAM XViD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dan in Real Life DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dance Dance Revolution 7th Mix- Max 2 PS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dance Dance Revolution.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dance v4.51 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dance Valley 2004 Nederland DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dancer in the Dark 2000 DVDRip DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dances with Wolves 720p HDTV x264 1990 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dancing Lion 2007 CN DVDSCR Xvid-bIgOx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dancing Stage Max PAL PS2 DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dancing With the Stars US - S08E02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DanDans Audio Editor v8.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dane Cook - Harmful if swallowed HDTVRip Mp4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dane Cook Rough Around The Edges 2007 STV DVDRiP XviD-iNTiMiD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dane Cooks Tourgasm 108 DSR Xvid-THOR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dane Cooks Vicious Circle HBO Special DSR Xvid-TH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dane Cooks Vicious Circle HBO Special DSR XviD-THOR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dangerous Beauty 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dangerous Minds 1995 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dangerous Waters Exclusive Mission iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dangerous Waters iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daniels Daughter (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Danika 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daniusoft Media Converter Pro 2.3.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daniusoft Video to Pocket PC Converter 1.1.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Danny The Dog DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Danware Netop Desktop Firewall 3.0.180.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Danware NetOp Instruct v5.50.2008126.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Danware NetOp Remote Control v9.10.2008197.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darby O Gill And The Little People 1959 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dare Devil DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daredevil (2003) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daredevil 2003 HD 720p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark ApesThe Fate of Devolution.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark City 1998 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-KiNESiS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Corners 2006 DVDRip XViD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Fall - The Journal (Italian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Fall iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Messiah Of Might And Magic Collector Edition iSO (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Messiah Of Might And Magic Collector Edition iSO Anti-Leech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Messiah of Might and Magic iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Messiah of Might and Magic-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Prince The True Story of Dracula 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Reel (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Reel (2009) dvdscr.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Reign 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Remains 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Ride 2006 PROPER DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Sector.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Side of the Rainbow DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Star (1974) UK DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Star One-Reloaded iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Warrior DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dark Water (2005) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darkness Within In Pursuit of Loath Nolder-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darkness Within iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darkness Within-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darkstar One iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darkstar One-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darkstone.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DarkWave Studio v2.62.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DaRO Uninstaller 2006 v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Darwinia.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Das Boot Directors Cut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Das Boot Original Uncut Version DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Das kleine Arschloch und der alte Sack Sterben ist scheisse CAM VCD-NTG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Das Schwarze Auge Drakensang.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Apples Beyond Remote 2.2.3.310.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Password Recovery v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Recovery Digital Camera v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Recovery Digital Pictures v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Recovery iPod v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Recovery Pen Drive v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Recovery Removable Media v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Recovery SIM Card v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Secure Data Wiper v3.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Doctor Website Monitor v2.0.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Exchange Wizard v3.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Generator 2005 for MySQL v2.3.0.3 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Guardian 1.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Import 2007 for MySQL v3.0.0.3 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Recovery and Wipe v1.0.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Recovery Wizard Professional 4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Data Security Guard v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Database Tour Pro v5.6.0.957.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Database Tour Pro v5.6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Database Tour Pro v5.7.0.1053.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Database Workbench Pro v2.8.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DataConversionTools FileSplitter v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DataConversionTools FileToper v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DataConversionTools Password Maker v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Datacraft Sozaijiten Vol 176 Friends and Couples Cafe-SoSISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dataland CD Label Designer v3.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dataland Web Log Storming v1.8.407.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\datapol NTFS4DOS v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DataRescue IDA Pro Advanced v5.1.0.899 FIX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Datarescue IDA PRO v5.0.0.879 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DataRescue PhotoRescue v3.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DataRescue PhotoRescue Wizard PC 3.1.9.11674.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie 2006 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie CAM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie HQ RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie UNRATED DVDRip DivX-Anti.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Date Movie Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dating A Vampire 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Attells Insomniac Tour Uncensored Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chapelle - For What Its Worth 2004 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chapelle - killing them softly DVDRip MP4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chappelle - For What Its Worth DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chappelle For What Its Worth DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chappelle Killin Them Softly (2000) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chappelles Block Party DVDRip XViD-NeDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Chappelles Block Party DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Gorman In America Unchained 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dave Mirra BMX Freestyle iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\David Blaine Drowned Alive HDTV XviD-VSS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\David Bowie - Live @ Musicladen 1978 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\David Copperfield - Illusion 15 Years Of Magic DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\David Copperfield Illusion 15 Yrs Of Magic DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\David DeAngelo - Body Language 4 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\David Douillet Judo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Davids Backgammon 5.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn Of Magic CLONEDVD-iTWINS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn Of Magic iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of Magic-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn Of The Dead 1978 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of the Dead 1978 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of the Dead 2004 Unrated DC m-HD x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn Of The Dead 2004 UNRATED DVDRip XViD-RiVER.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of the dead DVD Rip 2004.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn Of The Dead DVDRip Xvid 2004.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of the Dead DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn Of The Dead, HDDVD 720p (2004).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of War Dark Crusade iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawn of War Dark Crusade-RECHARGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DawnArk Video Converter 1.0.1.1231.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dawningsoft PDF2CHM v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day Night Day Night LiMiTED DVDRip REPACK XviD-BeStDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day of Defeat 2008-01-18 NON-STEAM iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day of Defeat iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day Of Defeat Source FINAL READ NFO-EMPORiO iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day of Defeat Source iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day Of The Dead 2008 DVDRip MKV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day of Wrath DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day Watch 2006 DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day Watch DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Day X 2006 DVDRip XviD-VH-PROD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DayDreamer v1.0.0b.3 BETA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daylight 1996 NORDIC PAL DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Daylight DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Days of Glory DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Days Of Glory LiMiTED DVDRiP XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Days of Glory LIMITED DVDScr XviD-iND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Days of Heaven 1978 DVDRip XviD-CTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Days of Thunder 1990 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Days of Thunder DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DAZ 3D Hexagon v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DAZ Bryce v6.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dazed And Confused 1993 DVD5 720p HDDVD x264-PROGRESS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dazed and Confused DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dazzle Design Quick Notes v1.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DB Solo v2.2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DB2 Code Factory 8.7.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBBlobEditor v3.2.6.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbConstructor 2.0.1.209.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbConstructor 2.0.1.277.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbConstructor v2.0.1.253.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBF Viewer 2000 v2.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBF Viewer 2000 v2.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBISAM viewer v1.80 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBMoto v6.1.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBOne 2005 Pro v6.17.2945.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dBpoweramp v13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dbQwikMySQL2Access 1.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dbQwikMySSH 1.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dbQwikMySSH 1.0.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBS Audio To Video Mixer 3.0.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBS AVI Joiner 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBS File Deleter 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBS Floppy Zip Disk Rescue 1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBS Midi2WAV 2.0.1.677.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBS WinAudio Recorder 2.0.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBW EXRTRADER V1.0B- 32 and 64 BITSOSX -FORLIGHTWAVE 3D.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBW INFINIMAP PRO V1.0.6- 3264 BITS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbWeigher 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbWeigher 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbWeigher 1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DbWrench 1.4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DBXTriever 2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DC Co iSilo v5.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DC Shoes Mountain Lab DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DD Tournament Poker 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\De Indringer 2005 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-iMMORTALs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\De Laatste Zomer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\De Noorderlingen AKA The Northerners 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Alive DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Bang 1989 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Birds 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Birds DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Calm 1989 WS DVDRIP XviD INT-EwDp.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead End HDTVRip DivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Heist (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Heist 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead In 3 Days (2006).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Like Me Life After Death (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Like Me The Movie (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Man 1995.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Man On Campus DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mans Cards FS LiMiTED DVDSCR XViD-HLS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mans Chest 2006 RE-HDrip x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mans Hand.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mans Shoes 2004 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mans Shoes DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mans Shoes LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mary 2007 REAL PROPER DVDRip XviD-TrusT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Mary 2007 STV DVDSCR XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Meat Limited 2004 DVDRip XviD-DVL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Noon (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Or Alive 2006 CAM VCD-OEM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead or Alive 2006 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead or Alive DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Pirate Software SimpleCam v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Poets Society 1989 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Reefs DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Reefs iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Reefs RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Rising XBOX360 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence 2007 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence 2007 DVDRip XviD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence 2007 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence 2007 RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence 2007 UNRATED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence CAM VCD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence DVDSCR XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence FR Antileech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Silence TS XViD-SAMS (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead To Rights 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead To Rights 4CD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead to Rights II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead to Rights iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead to Rights.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dead Write 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deadlands The Rising 2006 DVDRip XviD-VH-PROD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deadliest Catch Alaskan Storm-AVENGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deadly Dozen 2 Pacific Theater-CLASS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deadly Dozen-MYTH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deadwood Park 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deal or No Deal iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deal Or No Deal-FASiSO iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dear America - Vietnam War Movie DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dear Frankie 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dear Wendy 2005 REAL PROPER DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death At A Funeral 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death At a Funeral 2007 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death at a Funeral CAM Xvid-TBG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death At A Funeral LiMiTED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death at a Funeral TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death At The Funeral CAM Xvid-TBG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Defying Acts 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Note 1 2006 HDTV H264 AAC ENG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Note 2 The Last Name 2006 DVDRip XviD-PosTX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Note Movie 2006 HRHD 1440x810.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Note The Last Name DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Of A Dynasty DVDrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Of A President DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Of A President WS PDTV Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Proof (Grindhouse) 2007 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Proof 2007 DVDRip Xvid-FXM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Proof 2007 Unrated Edition DVDRip x264 AAC MatRoska-NhaNc3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Proof DVDRip XviD-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Proof Grindhouse DVDRip Xvid-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Race (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Race TELESYNC XviD-OPTiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Ride 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Ride DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death row 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Row 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Sentence (2007) Cam.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Sentence 2007 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Sentence 2007 Unrated DvDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Sentence CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Sentence REPACK CAM XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death to Smoochy 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death To Spies-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death To The Supermodels DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death to the Supermodels Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Trance 2005 PROPER LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-CRDS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Tunnel 2006 DVDScr XivD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Tunnel DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Death Tunnel DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DebugBar v4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\December Boys LIMITED DVDRip Xvid-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deception 2008 CAMRip Russian.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deception 2008 DVDRip XviD-AMIABLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deception DVDSCR XviD-COCAIN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deck The Halls 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deck the Halls 2006 DVDRip Xvid-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deck The Halls CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deck The Halls TS XViD-DaNGeRoUs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deck The Halls TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Declan-Software.com All Products Pocket PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Decoys (2004) Unrated DVDRIP Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Decoys The Second Seduction TS Xvid (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deejaysystem Audio Mk2 1.9.1.401.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Fritz Ground Master Deluxe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Green Reversi v4.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Purple - Discography (1968-2003).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Sea Tycoon Divers Paradise-PLEX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Shredder 10 UCI.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Space Above and Beyond v1.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deep Winter (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeepFreeze Standard v6.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deepwater DVDRip XviD-LPD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deepwater DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deer Hunter 2005 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Def Jams How 2 Be a Player DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Defcon Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Defcon-PSYFER.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DefenseWall HIPS v2.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Definitely, Maybe 2008 DVDRip XVID-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Definitely, Maybe 2008 DvdRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Defying Gravity (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu 2006 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu 2006 High Quality DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu 2006 m-HD x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu 2006 TELESYNC XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu 720p DVD9 BluRay x264-SEPTiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu CAM XviD-RUSTLERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu DVDRip XviD-aLeX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu TS LD German XviD-ECS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deja Vu TS XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dekalog 10 1988 DVDRip XviD-aRBiTR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DEKSI Network Inventory 4.9.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delaware St. John Volume 1 The Curse of Midnight Man iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delcam Featurecam 2006 v12.2.0.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delete Duplicates For Outlook v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delete Files By Date Software 7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deleted File Recovery v3.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delhi 6 (2009) (Hindi).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delhi Heights 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delicious 2 Deluxe v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delicious Winter Edition Deluxe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dell MediaDirect 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce (2007) DVDSCR XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce (2007) DVDSCR.XViD-QuidaM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce (2007) DVDSCR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce 2007 DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce 2007 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce 2007 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce CAM XviD-PROP3R-Uhz.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce CAM XviD-PROP3R.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Farce DVDRip 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force - Black Hawk Down Team Sabre iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force - Xtreme iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force 3 Land Warrior iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force 4 - Task Force Dagger iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Black Hawk Down iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Black Hawk Down RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Black Hawk Down Team Sabre Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Black Hawk Down.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Extreme iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Xtreme iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Delta Force Xtreme.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deltalogic S7-OPC-Server v3.1.0.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dema Image Resizer 5.0.160805.2145.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demicron WireFusion Enterprise v5.0.19.872.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demicron WireFusion Enterprise v5.0.24.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demise iSO ( Classic RPG ).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demo Builder 5.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demons 1985 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demons 2 1986 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demons From Her Past (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demons From Her Past 2007 DVDRip XviD-TheWretched.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Demons From Her Past 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dennis P 2007 PROPER DVDRip XviD-TheWretched.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DentiMax v1.1.116.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DentiMax v1.1.118.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Depeche Mode - Fragile Tension (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Depeche Mode - Wrong (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Depeche Mode - Wrong.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Depeche Mode The Best Of 2006 PAL MDVDR-COD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Depth of Field Generator PRO 3.0.74.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derailed 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derailed DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derailed DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derailed Unrated DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derailed Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derek And Clive Get The Horn 1979 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derren Brown - Devils PictureBook.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derren Brown - Inside Your Mind DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derren Brown - Trick Of The Mind DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derren Brown Inside Your Mind 2003 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Derren Brown Inside Your Mind DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dervis DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desert Saints DVDRip DivX-QiX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DesignCAD 3D MAX v17 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskCalc Business Pro 4.2.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskCalc Business Pro v4.2.7 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskLensExp v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deskman 8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskMarker v1.9.8 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskPhotoFrame v1.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare Auto FTP Manager v3.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare Digital Media Converter v2.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deskshare My Screen Recorder Pro v2.35.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare Security Monitor Pro v2.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deskshare Video Caster v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare Video Edit Magic v4.1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare Video Edit Magic v4.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare Video Edit Magic v4.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deskshare WebCam Monitor v3.66.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskShare WebCam Monitor v5.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeskSoft BWMeter 4.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desksoft Checkmail v3.1.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desksware Power Favorites v1.6.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desksware Power Favorites v1.6.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Calendar and Personal Planner v2007 2.1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Calendar Reminder 1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Calendar Reminder v1.59.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Calendar Reminder v1.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Clock v4.0.7.169.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Clock v5.0.2.215.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Icon Toy 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Icon Toy 1.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Icon Toy 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Icon Toy 3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Icon Toy v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Kakuro v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Lock Business Edition v7.0.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Lunar Calendar v1.64.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Magnifier 3.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Mini Photo Calendar v1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktop Rover v3.2.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desktoplet 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperados - Wanted Dead Or Alive ISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperados 2 Coopers Revenge BWClone-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperados 2 Coopers Revenge PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperados Wanted Dead or Alive iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperados Wanted Dead or Alive.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DesperadosWanted Dead or Alive.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperate Housewives The Game CLONE-RECHARGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperate Housewives The Game.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperation DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Desperation HDTVRip Xvid 2006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Destroy All Humans 2 NTSC XBOX-PROJECTX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Destruction Derby 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Detective Barbie In the Mystery of the Carnival Caper iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Detective Stories Hollywood.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Determinance.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Detroit Rock City 1999 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deuce Bigalo 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deuce Bigalow - European Gigolo DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deuce Bigalow European Gigolo DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deuce Bigalow-European Gigolo 2005 DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deus Ex Game of the Year Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deus Ex Invisible War iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deus Ex Invisible War-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deus Ex iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deutschland ein Sommermaerchen TS German XviD-ECS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deva xFTP 5.0.2 (Build 1900).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Deva xFTP 6.0.0.2000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devastation Zone Troopers 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devastation Zone Troopers.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devdas 2002 Hindi DVDrip Xvid-DS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devdas 2002 x264 DVDRip Xvid EN subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeveLab PromoSoft v1.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DeveLAB PromoSoft v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil Girl from Mars 1954 DVDRip RM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Dantes Awakening iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Dantes Awakening RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Dantes Awakening Special Edition DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition-SPiTFiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 3 Special Edtion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 4 -RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 4 DVD9-MultiLanguage iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 4 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 4 Region Free XBOX360 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 4-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil May Cry 4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil Wears Prada DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devil Wears Prada TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devils Den DVDRip XviD-CiRTAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devils Highway DVDRip Xvid FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devils Moon 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devils Rejects 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devolutions TCP Spy .NET Professional Edition v4.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devolutions TCP Spy .NET Professional Edition v4.1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Devour 2005 WS DVDRip XviD iNT-EWDP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DevPlanner v2.2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFIncBackup Professional 2.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX 8.211 for Real.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX 8.352 for Musicmatch.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX 8.352 for Real.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX 8.352 for Winamp.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dfx 8211 WMP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX Audio Enhancement 8.3.13 for Real Player.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX Audio Enhancement 8.3.13 for Winamp.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX Audio Enhancement 8.3.13 for Windows Media Player.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX Audio Enhancement 8.501.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX Audio Enhancer 9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX Audio Enhancer 9.012.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Winamp v8.335.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Winamp v8.405.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Windows Media Player v8.313.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Windows Media Player v8.335.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Windows Media Player v8.405.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX For Windows Media Player v9.012.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Yahoo Music Jukebox v8.405.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX for Yahoo! Music Jukebox v8.313.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DFX v8.352 for WMP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dhamaal 2007 DVDRip Xvid-M2TV.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DHOL 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dhoom 2 Back In Action DVDRip Xvid 2006.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dhoom 2 CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DHOOM-2 2006 Pre-DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo 2 Expansion Lord Of Destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo 2 Lord of destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo 2 plus Lord Of Destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo 2-FLT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo Hellfire iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo II and Lord of Destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo II iSO and Expansion Lord of Destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo II Lord of Destruction iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diablo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diabolik 1968 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diabolique License to Sin Multilanguage iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DialogBlocks v4.15 UNICODE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DialogBlocks v4.15.ANSI.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DialogBlocks v4.17 UNICODE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diamond Cut DC7 v7.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diamond Cut DC7 v7.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diamond Cut Live Forensics v7.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diamond Cut Live Forensics v7.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diamond Dogs 2007 DVDSCR XViD-TRG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiamondCS Port Explorer v2.110.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diary 2006 DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diary 2006 DVDRip Xvid-YiNiANLE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diary of a Mad Black Woman DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diary Of A Tired Black Man (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diary of the Dead 2007 LiMiTED DVDRiP XviD-SUNSPOT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diary Of The Dead 2008 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Didaclick Carfactou v6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Didaclick fanny pro us v2-0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dido - Live At Brixton Academy DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Another Day 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard 2 1990 m-HD x264 AsCo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard 2 1990 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard 4 2007 UnRated m-HD x264-TlN50p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard 4.0 HD x264-uSk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard 4.0 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard DVDRip.XviD AC3 -UnSeeN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard Nakatomi Plaza iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard Nakatomi Plaza.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard With a Vengeance 3 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Hard With a Vengeance, Bluray 720p.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Rotkaeppchen Verschwoerung DVDRiP LD German XViD-ECS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Die Simpsons Der Film TELESYNC German XviD-CiNTAX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiffEngineX 1.25.2181.7233.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiffMerge v1.0.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiffMerge v1.0.4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiffMerge v1.0.8.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diffraction Limited MaxDSLR v4.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiffUnlock v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diggers 2006 Limited DVDRiP XviD-iNTiMiD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digi-Watcher 2.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigiCel FlipBook v4.53 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digieffects Damage v1.0 for Adobe After Effects.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigiElch Professional 4.5.2.800.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigiElch Professional 4.5.2.810.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digimon The Movie DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital 3D Screensaver 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Anarchy Backdrop Designer v1.2.2 for Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Anarchy Texture Anarchy v1.1.2 for Photoshop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Audio Editor 7.8.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Audio Editor v6.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Audio Editor v7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Audio Editor v7.8.1.434.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Audio Editor v7.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Desktop Stickers 1.2.1.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Element Aurora 2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Film Tools Power Matte v1.0 for After Effects.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Film Tools Power Stroke v1.0 for After Effects.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Hazard PC Game Hacking simulator.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Jacket v4.5.7.7.8.223 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Light and Color Picture Window Pro v4.0.1.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Light and Color Profile Mechanic Scanner v1.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Media Converter 2.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital MediaRescue Professional v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital MediaRescue Professional v4.3 Bld1.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital ObjectRescue Professional v4.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital PhotoRescue Professional v4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital PhotoRescue Professional v4.5.1.199.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Smoke Solitaire City v3.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Video the Tab v3.0 SP1 PRO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digital Zenith OmegaBasic Professional v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitalAccess FTP v5.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitalClock v1.108.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte CD DVD Data Recovery 1.0.654.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte CD DVD Data Recovery 1.0.833.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte File Deleter 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte File Tree Printer 3.1.6.162.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte File Tree Printer 3.1.6.238.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte File Tree Printer 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MIDI to WAV Maker 2.01834.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MIDI to WAV Maker 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MKV To AVI Converter v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digitbyte MKV To AVI Converter v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MP3 Splitter 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MPEG Joiner 2.0.0352.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MPEG Joiner 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MPEG Joiner v2.0.0352.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte MPEG Joiner v2.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte Ofilter Player 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte OGM To AVI Converter v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Digitbyte OGM To AVI Converter v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte Open Video Capture 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte Super Sound Joiner 3.0.089.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte TrafficCounter 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte WAV Combiner v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte WAV Splitter 1.0.305.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte WAVSplitter 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitByte WinAudio Recorder 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitSoft DiskShop v3.0.1772.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DigitSoft DiskShop v3.2.1828.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dil Dost Etc 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dil Dosti 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dil Dosti Etc 2007 DVDRip XviD-DRs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dilan Dog Dnevnik (Serbian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dimension Gears DTX Deformation v1.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diner Dash 2 Restaurant Rescue.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dino Crisis 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diplomacy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diplomvuz 3.0 (Russian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dire Straits - On The Night - Live DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Direct Planning v1.2.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Compare v1.63 DateCode 12092005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Opus 9.1.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Opus v8.2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Opus v8.2.2.4 Unicode.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Opus v8.2.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Opus v9.0.0.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Opus x86 v9.1.1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Printer v3.6 DateCode 12112005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Replicator v2.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Replicator v2.2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Directory Snoop v5.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirectUpdate v4.5.1.161.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirectX 11 Windows XP and VISTA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirectX Happy Uninstall v3.91.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirectX Happy Uninstall v3.97.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DIRegEx 3.8 for Delphi 7,9,10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirMonitor v2.3.6.4160.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirSize v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DirSync Directory Synchronizer v3.0.8.415.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DIRT Colin McRae Off-Road iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiRT FULL iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirt iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DIRT Origin of the Species.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Dancing 2 Havana Nights DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Deeds 2006 PL PROPER FS DVDRip XviD-DAViNCi FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Deeds DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Harry DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Harry DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Love Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Rotten Scoundrels 1988 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Sanchez 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Sanchez The Movie 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Sanchez The Movie CAM SVCD-FLAMES.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Sanchez The Movie DVDSCR XViD-FEAR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Sanchez The Movie DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Sanchez The Movie LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty SanchezThe Movie AC3 2CH DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dirty Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disappearances LIMITED DVDRip XViD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disaster Movie (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples 2 - Guardians of the Light iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples 2 - Rise of The Elves iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples II Gold Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples II Gold Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples II The Rise of the Elves iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples ll Gold EditionExtras iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disciples Sacred Lands Gold Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disclosure 1994 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
 c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disco XT DJ 4.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discord Times v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discounted Cash Flow Analysis Calculator v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discovering the Mysteries of Ancient America Lost History And Legends.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discovery A Seek and Find Adventure v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discovery Channel Forensic Detectives .. PDTV XviD-iNGOT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discovery Channel Really Reckless Drivers Wild Chases PDTV XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discovery Channel The Blue Realm Tentacles WS PDTV XviD-G4L.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Discovery Scientific Breeze Professional Edition v5.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dish Dogs DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk and Registry Alert v2.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk Drive Administrator 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk Drive Administrator v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk Drive Security 1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk Drive Security v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk Maid v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disk Password Protection v4.8.930.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskArcher Backup Utility v2.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskClerk 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diskeeper 2008 Enterprise Server v12.0.781.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diskeeper 2008 Pro Premier v12.0.781.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diskeeper 2008 ProPremier 13.0.835.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diskeeper 2009 Pro Premeir 13.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diskeeper 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diskeeper Pro Premier2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskExplorer for FAT v3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskExplorer for FAT v3.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskExplorer for NTFS v3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskExplorer for NTFS v3.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskPatrol 1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskTrix UltimateDefrag 2008 v2.0.0.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskTrix UltimateDefrag 2008 v2.0.0.48.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskTrix UltimateDefrag 2008 v2.0.0.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskTrix UltimateDefrag v1.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskTrix UltimateDefrag v1.69.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DiskTrix UltimateDefrag v1.72.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disneys Extremely Goofy Skateboarding.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disneys Kim Possible Legend of the Monkeys Eye v1.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disneys Princess Fashion Boutique PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disorder DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Displaced 2007 DVDRip XviD-HooKah.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Display Fusion Pro 3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Distortion 2006 DVDRip XviD-NascenT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\District B13 2004 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia CAM XVID-BoCCa.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia DVDRip 2007 XviD-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia TELESYNC XviD-ORC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia TS XViD-20th.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbia TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Disturbing Behavior 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divelements Sandbar v1.4.2 for .NET 2.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divelements Sanddock v3.0.3 for .NET.2.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divine Divinity - iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divine Divinity iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diving Log v4.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Diving Log v4.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divlja Magija (Serbian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivlocSoft Actual Search and Replace v2.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX 7.1.0 Pro Final.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX 7.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Converter 6.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Create Bundle v6.3 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Create Bundle v6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Create Bundle v6.8.2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divx Create Bundle v6.8.3.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divx Create Bundle v6.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Media Pack 7.0 Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Player 6.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 6.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 6.8.3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 6.8.4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 7 (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 7.1.0.74.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 7.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divx Pro 7.10.0.2.47.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro 7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DivX Pro v7.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Divx v6.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DJ Guvy - Special 80s Vol. 01 (NON-Stop MegaMix).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DJ Jukebox v7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DJ Studio Pro v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DJ Twist and Burn v1.0.3.147.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DJ Yoda Goes to the Movies 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Django 1968 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Djinn (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DLUBAL RFEM v2.01.643 BILINGUAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DM Genie v2.23.330.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DMT Software SQL Backup Professional v3.0.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DMT Software SQL Block Monitor v1.9.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DMT Software SQL Decryptor v2.4.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DMZ North Korea-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DNA Baser v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Do the Right Thing 1989 DVDRip XviD AC3 2CH.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Do the Right Thing DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOA - Dead or Alive 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOA Dead or Alive CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOA Dead or Alive DVDRip XviD-MOvIES4U.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOA Dead or Alive DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOA Dead or Alive TS XViD-maVenssupplieR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dobermann 1997 DVDRip DX50-HYENA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DobySoft KeyPass Enterprise Edition v4.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DobySoft KeyPass Enterprise Edition v4.7.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DobySoft NativeJ Professional Edition v4.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DobySoft SoftCopy Professional Edition v2.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doc I Grow Chronic Weed Canibus DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doc Organizer 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOC2CHM v1.2.0407.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocArc v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocArc v1.43.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocMechanic v2.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doctor Aquarium 2008.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doctor Strange 2007 DVDRip XviD-MESS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doctor Zhivago 1965 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocuCabinet 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document To Image 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document Trace Remover 3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document Trace Remover 3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document Trace Remover v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document Trace Remover v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document Trace Remover v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Document Trace Remover v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocumentsRescue Pro v3.5.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocumentsRescue Pro v3.9.125.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocumentsRescue Pro v4.0.143.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocumentsRescue Pro v4.5.2.165.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DocuXplorer Enterprise v4.0.7.261.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dodgeball A True Underdog Story 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dodgeball A True Underdog Story DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dodgeball DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Bite Dog 2006 DVDRip XviD-BiEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Day Afternoon 1975 x264 m-HD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Day Afternoon PROPER 1975 DVDRip AC3 XviD-SONiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Day Afternoon PROPER 1975 DVDRip XviD-SONiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Rescue v1.0.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Soilders DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Soldiers 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dog Tags (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dogma 1999 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dogville DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dogz 6-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doing Hard Time 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dokmee Professional v2.5.0.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doll Graveyard DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dollgatory 2007 DVDRip XviD-DOMiNO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dolphin SMASH v5.7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dolphin SMASH v5.9.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dolphins Software Conversions v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dolphins Software Volts v4.01 Enterprise Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DomainInspect 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Domestic Disturbance DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Domina.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dominions 3 The Awakening-FASiSO iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dominions II The Ascension Wars.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Domino 2005 DVDRip XviD-AFO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Domino 2005 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Domino DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Domino Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DON - The Chase Begins Again Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DON 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DON The Chase Begins Again DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donald Duck Goin Quackers.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donald Duck- Goin Quackers.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donarius v2.972.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donkey Xote 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donkey Xote 2007 DVDRip XviD-RIAB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Brasco 1997 iNTERNAL DVDRip XViD-GHEYLARD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko 2001 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko Directors Cut 2004 DVDRip XviD-PTi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko LiMiTED DVDRip DivX-ViTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko m-HD x264-vaLk.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko The Directors Cut 2004 DVDRip XviD-PTi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Donnie Darko The Directors Cut 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont Be A Menace To South Central UNCUT 1996 DVDRip XviD iNT-FUCT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont Be A Menace To South Central UNCUT DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont be a Menace to South central While Drinking.. Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont get angry 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont Get Angry! 2 v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont Open Your Eyes 2006 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont Say A Word - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dont Tell Mom the Babysitters Dead 1991 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doogal KVCD DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doogal Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 - Resurrection of Evil iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 and Resurection Of Evil iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 and Resurrection Of EviliSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM 3 iSO pc game.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM 3 Reloaded iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 Ressurection of Evil (Expansion).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 Ressurection of evil iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM 3 Ressurection of evil.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM 3 Resurrection of Evil.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom 3 Ultimate plus Expansion Packs iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom DVDSCR XViD-TFF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM III 9 in 1 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM III iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM III Limited Collectors Edition xbox iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM III Resurrection of Evil iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM III Resussection of evil Expansion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom Unrated PROPER DVDRiP XViD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DOOM Xvid HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doom Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomed 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomed 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 DVDRip R5 XviD-iAPULA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 R5 H264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 R5 x264 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 R5 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 R5.XviD-iAPULA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doomsday 2008 UNRATED DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dope Wars v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dora The Explorer-Animal Adventures iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doras Rapido River Rafting Race 1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dorm Daze 2 (2006) Unrated DVDRip XviD-BeStDiVX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dorm Daze 2 2006 Unrated DVDRip XviD-BeStDiVX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dorm Daze 2 Unrated DVDRip XviD-BeStDiVX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dororo 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dot Matrix Pilot v2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dot The I DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dotnet Reactor 2.9.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DotNET Reflector v2.01.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dotTrace Profiler v1.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dotTrace Profiler v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Crossbones (1951).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Impact 1991 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Indemnity 1944 DVDivx-SChiZO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Indemnity 1944 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Take DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Take RMVB HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double Take RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Double-Time Software List Splitter v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DoubleImage v5.0.38.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doubt (2008) dvdscr.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Doushin Same Heart-FAS ( 18Adult game).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dovico Track-It Suite 2005 v12.1.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down by Law DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down In Flames - DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down In Flames.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down in the Valley DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down to Earth 2001 DVDRip DivX-DOMiNiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down to Earth 2001 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Down With Love 2003 DVDRip AC3-UnSeeN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Downfall DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Downline Manager v1.0.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus (DAP) 9.0.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus 8.7.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus 9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus 9.1.0.4 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus 9.1.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus Premium 9.0..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus Premium v9.0.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Download Accelerator Plus v8.0.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DownloadStudio 4.0.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DownloadStudio 5.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DownloadStudio v5.0.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DownloadStudio v5.0.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Downtown Run iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dpeg Suite v6.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DPlot v2.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DPlot v2.1.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dpsof Join Split Convert Video 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dpsof Rip and Unprotect 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Dolittle 3 2006 DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Dolittle 3 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Dolittle 3 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Explain v2.0.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Jekyll And Mr Hyde 2008 PROPER DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Strangelove 1964 iNTERNAL DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Web v4.33 DC20060613 for Windows Servers.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr Web v4.33 DC20060613 for Windows Workstations.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Dolittle 3 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Dolittle 3 KVCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Dolittle 3 TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Hardware 2009 9.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde 2008 DVDRip XviD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Strangelove DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr. Zhivago 1965 DVDRip DivX-SChiZO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr.Batcher 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dr.Explain v1.5.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula 3 Path Of The Dragon-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula Days of Gore iSO 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula Days of Gore iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula II Ascension DVDRip Xvid-FW.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula Origin 2008-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula Origin RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula Origin-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dracula Twins iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drag Race DataMite v3.2.B101.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Ball Mugen 2007 rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Ball Mugen Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Ball The Magic Begins DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 PS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Quest VIII Ps2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Tiger Gate 2006 DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Tiger Gate DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Tiger Gate DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon War 2007 TS XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon War TS XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragon Wars 2007 DVDRip XviD AC3-PRoDJi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragonball Evolution (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragons Abode v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragons Forever 1988 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragons Forever 1998 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragons Lair 3D iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dragonshard DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drakan Order of the Flame iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drake and Josh Go Hollywood DVDRIP Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drakensang The Dark Eye iSO German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drakensang The Dark Eye.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drawing Restraint 9 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream a Little Dream DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Chronicles v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream InfoTree 4.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream InfoTreeGrid 4.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Match Tennis Pro 2.09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Match Tennis v1.05-iNFECTED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Match Tennis v1.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream OutBar 2.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Pinball 3D iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Pinball 3D Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Render 2.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Stripper XXX Adult Game.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Theater - Dark Side of the Moon 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Theater - Score DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Tree 4.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dream Wheel v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamcatcher (2003) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamCoder for Oracle 3.0 Enterprise.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamer Inspired by a True Story DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamer Inspired by a True Story Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamFall Longest Journey 2 DVD-PLEX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamFall Longest Journey 2 DVD-PLEX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamfall The Longest Journey 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamfall the Longest Journey 2-PLEX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamfall The Longest Journey 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamFall The Longest Journey 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamfall The Longest Journey DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamfall The Longest Journey iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamfall2 Longest Journey iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamfallThe Longest Journey iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamgirls 2006 DVDRip XviD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamgirls 2006 DVDRip XviD-aXXo[ENG].zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamgirls CAM iNT-MrNiCeGuY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamgirls DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreaming Lhasa LIMITED DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamingsoft 123 Flash Menu v2.1.0.1042.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamingsoft 123 Flash Menu v3.5.0.1340.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamland 2006 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamland 2007 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamland 2007 DVDRip XviD-DvF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamland 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamland DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamlight 1.54 and Magic Photo Editor 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamLight Photo Editor 2.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamLight Photo Editor 2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DreamLight Photo Editor v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreams to Reality.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dreamworlds Open Mini Golf PC Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dress Shop Hop.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drillbit Taylor (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drillbit Taylor 2008 DVDSCR XviD-BaLD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drillbit Taylor 2008 m-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drillbit Taylor 2008 TS XViD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drillbit Taylor TS XViD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drillbit,Taylor TS XViD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DrillBook v1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driv3r iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driv3r.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drive Discovery v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drive Discovery v2.33.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drive Snapshot 1.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drive Snapshot v1.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drive-Thru 2006 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DriveEncryption 4.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver - You Are The Wheelman.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver 4 Parallel Lines 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver 4 Parallel Lines iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver 4 Parallel Lines PS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver 4 Parallel Lines PS2DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver 76 (PSP).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Checker 2.7.2 Build 2009-02-27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Checker 2.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Checker v2.7.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Cleaner .NET 3.3.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Cleaner Dot NET v3.2.2.0 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Cleaner Platinum Edition v2.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Detective 6.2.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Detective v6.4.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Pro 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Pro v8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Pro.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Professional 8.0.316.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Professional 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Professional Edition 2005 v6.0.1882.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Professional Edition 2006 v6.1.2518.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Genius Professional Edition 8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician 3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician 3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician 3.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v3.1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v3.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v3.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v3.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v3.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician V3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Magician v3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Parallel Lines iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Parallel Lines PS2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Scanner 2009 2.0.0.49.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driver Updater Pro 2.2.8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DriverExtractor v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drivers Daily Log v3.3.4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driving Lessons DVD SCREENER XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Driving Lessons DVDSCR XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix iSO PowerPack only Multilanguage v1.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Label Maker Deluxe 2.7.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Label Maker Deluxe 2.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Label Maker v2.9.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Label Maker v2.9.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Label Maker v2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Recorder 1.7.6.74 Inc ISO PowerPack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Recorder v1.72.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Recorder v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Recorder v2.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Recorder v2.5.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Droppix Recorder v2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DropToCD (DataCDDVD) 3.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DropToCD (DataCDDVD) 3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drowning by Numbers (1988) DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Druids Battle Of Magic 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drumline (2002) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drumline DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drunken Master 1978 DVDRip English Dubbed.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drunken Master 1978 iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-UNDEAD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drunken Master 2-The Legend Of Drunken Master DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Drunken Master II 1994 DVDRip XviD AC3-ACE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Druzina Od Vjesala (Croatian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DrWeb for Windows 4.33 Updated.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DrWeb for Windows 4.33.2 Update.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DRweb for windows 4.33.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DSL Speed v3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DSL Speed v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DSL Speed v4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DSLR Remote Pro v1.6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DSLR Remote Pro v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DTA-Ueberweisung v4.4.1.172.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dtNotes 4.0 beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DtSearch Desktop v7.60.7736.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DTweak Pro v2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DTweak Pro v2.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DU Meter v4.00 Build R3009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DU Meter v4.01.R3076.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Du rififi chez les hommes 1955 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dual DVD Copy Gold 4.07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dual DVD Copy Gold v4.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dual DVD Copy Silver 01-2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dual DVD Copy Silver v3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duane Hopwood 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duane Hopwood DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dublerzy DVDRip Xvid (Polish).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ducati World Champinship.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ducati World Championship iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ducati World Championship-UNLEASHED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duck (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duck Soup 1933 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duel at Diablo 1966 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duelist DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duets 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duets DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duke Nukem - Nuclear Winter Classic.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duke Nukem Complete Collection.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duke Nukem Manhattan Project iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duke Nukem Nuclear Winter.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dukes OF Hazzard DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dumb and Dumber 1994 with dvd extras.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dumplings 2004 DVDRip XviD-aU.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dune 1984 720p HDTV x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dune 3 Emperor Battle For Dune iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Girl 2008 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Keeper 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Keeper 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Lords-HOODLUM iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Seige 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Siege 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Siege 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Siege II Broken World.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeon Siege II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dungeons and Dragons 2 Wrath Of The Dragon God DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupe Checker PRO v6.3d.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DupeGuru 2.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupeguru Picture Edition v1.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupeguru Picture Edition v1.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupeguru v2.2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupehunter Professional 7.0.0.3230.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupehunter Professional v6.0.0.2902 Corporate Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupehunter Professional v6.0.0.2907 Corporate Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dupli Find v4.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate File Detector 4.5.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate File Hunter 2.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate File Remover 1.1.177.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate File Remover 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate File Remover v1.3.375 Bilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate Finder v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate Image File Finder v7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Duplicate MP3 Finder 3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVBViewer Pro 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Album Creator 3.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Album Creator v3.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Audio Extractor 4.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Audio Extractor 4.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Audio Extractor v4.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Audio Ripper v3.0.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD builder 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Burning Xpress v3.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Catalyst 3 v3.76.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD CD Data Burner v6.6.0.560.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Cloner IV v4.02.907.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Cloner Pro 3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Cover Designer 2005 v1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Cover Gold 3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Creator 2.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Creator v2.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Device Lock v2.2.391.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Fab Platinum 5.2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Fab Platinum v5.2.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Info Pro 4.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Lab 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Lab Pro 2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DvD Lab Studio 1.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD neXt COPY 1.x.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Next Copy 2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Photo Slideshow Professional v6.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD PixPlay v3.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Power Burner -2.7.1 Build 13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Profiler v3.1.0 Build 1151.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Rebuilder Professional v1.11.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Region CSS Free 5.9.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Region CSS Free Lite 5.9.6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Region CSS Free Lite v.5.9.7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Region CSS Free v.5.9.7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Region CSS Free v5.9.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Ripper Wizard v1.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Slideshow Professional 7.92.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Studio Pack 1.1.54.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Studio Pack v1.1.57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD Studio Pack v1.1.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to Apple TV Converter 4.0.67.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to Audio Converter 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to iPod Converter v1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to iPod Converter v5.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to IPOD Ripper v4.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to iPod Video Converter Suite v3.15.3.26 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to iPod Video Converter Suite v3.16.3.27 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to Pocket PC Ripper v4.0.38.0112.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to WMV Converter v4.0.38.0112.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to Zune Converter v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD to Zune Converter v3.0.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD VR Extractor v1.0.0.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD X Player Pro 4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD X Player Professional v4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD X Studios All Products.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD X Studios CloneDVD v4.0.11.458.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD X Studios CloneDVD v4.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD X Utilities 1.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner III v3.20.896 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner III v3.30.897.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner IV v4.30.918.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner IV v4.40.921.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner IV v4.60.923.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner IV v4.70.926.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner Platinum 6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner v5.00.959.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner VI 6.00 Build 979.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner VI 6.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-Cloner VI 6.10 Build 979.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-RB 1.28.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD-TO-MPEG v2.3.801.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD2one 2.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD2one 2.04.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD2one 2.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD2one v2.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD2one v2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVD2one v2.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Gold v2.9.7.8 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum 5.2.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum 5.3.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum 5.3.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.0.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.0.3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.0.5.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.1.7.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.1.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.1.8.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v3.2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v5.0.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v5.0.6.0 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v5.0.7.6 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDFab Platinum v5.3.0.6 Beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDIdle Pro v.5.9.7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDIdle Pro v5.965.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDIdle Pro v5.983.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDIdle v.5.9.7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDInfo Pro v4.626.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDInfoPro HD 5.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDneXtCOPY v1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDPean 3.6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDPean Video 3.6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDXCopy Platinum v4.0.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft DVD to iPod Converter 1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft DVD to PSP Converter 1.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft DVD to Zune Converter 1.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft iPod Video Conveter 1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft PSP Video Converter 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft PSP Video Converter 1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft Sound Recorder XP 2.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\dvdXsoft Sound Recorder XP v2.28.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVDZip Copy v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVR Pro 1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVR-Studio Pro 1.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVR-Studio Pro 1.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DVV Software Happy Birthday XP 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWG to PDF Converter MX v3.85.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWG to WMF Converter MX v3.85.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to IMAGE Converter MX v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to IMAGE Converter MX.v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to PDF Converter MX v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to PDF Converter MX v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to PDF Converter MX.v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to SVG Converter MX 3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to SVG Converter MX v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to WMF Converter MX v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DWGTool DWG to WMF Converter MX.v3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DXF Works v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dylan Moran - Monster 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dylos Adventure v1.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dynamic Info Screen 8.1.2.090109.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dynamic Notes 3.32.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dynamic Notes v3.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dynasty Warriors 4 Hyper iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dynasty Warriors 4 Hyper RiP PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Dziobas Rar Player 0.008.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Perl Editor v5.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PHP Editor 4.1.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PHP Editor 4.1.2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PHP Editor 4.1.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PHP Editor 4.2.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PHP Editor v4.1.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PHP Editor v4.1.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft PowerPoint Slide Show Converter 3.1.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Quick Web Photo Resizer 2.4.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Quick Web Photo Resizer 2.5.1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft Quick Web Photo Resizer v2.5.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DzSoft WebPad 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\DÃ©ja Vu DVDRip XviD-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\e-Campaign Corporate Edition v4.8.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\e-Campaign Corporate Edition v4.8.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\e-Capsule Private Browser HD 2.1.0.530.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E-Gadgets Delete Duplicate Files 3.3.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E-on Software Vue 5 xStream.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\e-Paint 2.0a31 (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\e-PDF to HTML Converter 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\e-PDF To Word Converter v2.5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E-racer iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E.M. Magic Swf2Avi 2008 5.0.8.408.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E.M. Youtube Video Download Tool 2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E.M. Youtube Video Download Tool 2.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E.T. The Extra - Terrestrial 1982 HDRip x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Cricket 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Sports - NBA Live 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ea Sports Cricket (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Sports Cricket 07 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Sports Cricket 2005 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Sports Cricket 2007 PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Sports Fifa 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Sports NHL 2006 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA SPORTS Rugby 08-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA SPORTS Rugby 08-ViTALiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EA Superbike 2001.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eagle Eye (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EAGLE v5.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eagle Vs. Shark LiMiTED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Earache Extreme Metal Racing RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarMaster Pro 5 build 612P.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarMaster School v5.0 build 590S.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarMaster School v5.0.599S.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eart Media Seamless Texture Creator v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Earth 2160 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Earth vs. the Flying Saucers 1956 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Earth Worm Jim Special Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Earthsea 2004 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Earthstorm (2006) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthTime v1.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthTime v2.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView 3.10.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView 3.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.53.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.7.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.7.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EarthView v3.8.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ease Audio Converter 2.95.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ease Audio Converter v4.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ease MP3 CD Burner 1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ease MP3 WAV Converter 1.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easephoto Image Resizer Pro 2006 v2.6.6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East Imperial Soft Magic Photo Recovery v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East Imperial Soft Magic Uneraser v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East Of Eden (1955) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec Backup 2006 1.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec Backup 2008 v2.0.1.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec DisposeSecure 2008 v4.0.0.191.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec Eraser 2007 v8.0.0.240.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec Eraser 2008 v8.9.1.100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec Eraser 2009 9.2.1.100.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\East-Tec Eraser 7.0.1.930.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastern Promises (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastern Promises 2007 R5 LiNE XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastern Promises CAM VCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastern Promises CAM XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastern Promises DVDRip Xvid-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastsea Audio Converter v2.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eastsea MP3 CD Burner v2.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Audio Tools v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy AVI DIVX XVID To DVD Burner v2.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Backup for Outlook Express 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Backup For Outlook Express v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Calendar Maker 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD and DVD Cover Creator 4.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD and DVD Cover Creator v4.13.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD and DVD Cover Creator.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD DA Extractor v10.0.4 Build 1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD DA Extractor v10.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor 12.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor Pro 11.5.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor Pro v11.5.0 Build 1 Final.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor Pro v11.5.2 Build 3 Final.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor Pro v11.5.3 Build 1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor Pro v11.9.9 Build 668.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor v10.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor v11.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor v11.53.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy CD-DA Extractor v9.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Contacts Manager 1.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Desktop Keeper v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Desktop Keeper v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Desktop Keeper v1.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Desktop Keeper v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Disk Drive Safeguard 2.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Disk Drive Safeguard 2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Divx to DVD v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD CD Burner v3.0.126.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD CD Burner v3.0.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD CD Burner v3.0.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD CD Burner v3.0.95.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD CD Burner v3.0.96.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD Creator 1.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD Extractor 3.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD Extractor v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy DVD Extractor v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy File and Folder Protector v.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy file and folder protector v4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\easy file protector v4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy File Sharing FTP Server 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy File Sharing Web Server 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy File Sharing Web Server 4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy File Sharing Web Server v4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy FlashMaker v1.4.512.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Form Printery v4.5 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy GIF Animator Pro 4.8.1.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy GIF Animator v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Hi-Q Converter v1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Index Generator 3.0.0 build 107.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Karaoke Player 3.0.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Karaoke Player v3.0.49.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Lanceur v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Lock Pub v1.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Macro Recorder 3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Mail Plus v2.2.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy MOV Converter v1.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Movie Converter v4.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy MP3 Downloader 3.1.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Music CD Burner 3.0.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Music CD Burner v3.0.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Music CD Burner v3.0.65.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Music CD Burner v3.0.88.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Music CD Burner v3.0.95.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy My Video Converter v1.2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Net Switch 3.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Net Switch v5.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Photo Recovery 1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Photo Recovery 2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Photo Recovery v1.3.2.318.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Photo Recovery v1.3.3 Build 318 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Plan Pro 1.1.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Plan Pro v1.1.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Rapidshare Points 5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Real Converter 1.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Rider (1969) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Rider 1969 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Rider 1969 INTERNAL DVDRip XviD-RETRO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Rider DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Screen Capture v2.0.4.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy SpyRemover 2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Toolz Easy Drawberry X3 VSTi 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Toolz Easy Max iQ VSTi 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Toolz Easy Max Xs VSTi 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Toolz Easy Pipes VSTi 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video to 3GP Converter v1.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video to 3GP Converter v1.3.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video to Audio Converter v1.46.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video to iPod Converter v1.4.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video To iPod MP4 PSP 3GP Converter v1.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video to MP4 Converter v1.3.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Video to PSP Converter v1.4.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Virtue (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Virtue (2009).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Web Buttons v3.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Web Page Watcher v2.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Web Save v1.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\easy WebSave v1.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy WebTV and Radio 1.9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy WebTVRadio v1.6.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy Window and System Tray Icons Hider 1.20.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy-Undelete v3.2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy2Sync for Files 1.13 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy2Sync for Files v1.24 Business.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy2Sync for Outlook 1.14 Business Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easy2Sync for Outlook v1.25 Business.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyBanner v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyBoot v5.0.7.482.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyBoot v5.0.9.553 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyBoot v5.1.0.565.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyCo MFT Flash SSD Acceleration Soft.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyCo MFT Flash SSD Acceleration Software 0.993a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\easyHDR PRO 1.50.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyImage Batch v1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyImage Batch v2.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyPDF v2.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Easyscreen Screen Capture 3.75.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyWebBase v1.6.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\easyWebSave v1.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EasyWebSave v1.7.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eating Out 2 Sloppy Seconds DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eax Movie Catalog 1.3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eberhard Werner Budget Master v2.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eberhard Werner Garantie Master v2.17.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eberhard Werner Geschenk Master v1.74.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eberhard Werner Zuzahlungs Master v1.61.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Break Even v1.1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.3.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.3.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.6.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.6.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.63.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EBgo Sniper v1.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eBook Blaster 1.0.5.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eBook Maker 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eBoostr PRO v2.0.417.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EC Memo v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EC Software Help And Manual Professional v5.0.1.529.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EC Software Help And Manual v4.51.1380.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ECHO Secrets Of The Lost Cavern iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ECHO Secrets Of The Lost Cavern PROPER-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eclipse for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eConceal Firewall for Servers v2.0.016.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eConceal Firewall Pro v2.0.016.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eCover 3D v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ed Edd n Eddy The Mis EDventures Multi 2-RiTUEL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ed Edd n Eddy The Mis Edventures-ViTALiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ed Gein The Butcher Of Plainfield 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-iMMoRTaL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ed Wood DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eddie Izzard Circle (2002).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eddie Izzard Definite Article (1996).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eddie Izzard Glorious (1997).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eddie Izzard Sexie (2003).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eddie Izzard Unrepeatable (1994).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eddie Murphy Delirious DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDGE Diagrammer v5.09.1845.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDGE Diagrammer v6.01.2012.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edison 2005 DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edison DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EditPlus 3.01(446).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EditPlus v2.20.284.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EditPlus v2.30 Build 311.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edler Scrolls III Morrowind GOTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edmond 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edmond 2005 LIMITED DVDRip XviD-BIO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Flowchart Software 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Flowchart Software v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edraw Max 4.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Max v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Max v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Network Diagrammer v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Network Diagrammer v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Organizational Chart 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Organizational Chart v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Organizational Chart v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Soft Diagrammer 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EDraw Soft Diagrammer v3.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\edtFTPj-Pro v1.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eduart 2007 DVDRip XviD-ELiA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Edward Scissorhands 1990 720p BluRay x264-SEPTiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Checksum manager 4.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF CheckSum Manager XP v3.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Commander 6.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Commander XP v5.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Duplicate Files Manager 4.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Duplicate Files Manager XP v3.21.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Find v4.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Mailbox Manager 4.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Multi File Renamer 1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF Process Manager 4.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF StartUp Manager 3.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EF System Monitor 4.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effect3D Studio v 1.1.0423.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective English v1.000.009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective English v1.000.034.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective File Search v3.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective File Search v5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Journal v1.000.029.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Journal v1.000.049.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Journal v1.001.018.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Planner v1.000.020.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Planner v1.000.039.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Planner v1.001.017.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Slideshow v1.0018.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Slideshow v1.0033.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Slideshow v1.1020.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Word v1.000.063.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Effective Word v1.001.005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EffeTech Ace Password Sniffer v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EffeTech EtherDetect Packet Sniffer v1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EffeTech HTTP Sniffer v4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EffeTech ICQ Sniffer v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EffeTech MSN Sniffer v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EffeTech MSN Sniffer v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Efficient Notes 1.05 Build 9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Efficient Notes v1.05.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eFlowPDF Professional Edition 1.0.583.6016.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Egypt III The Fate of Ramses.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Egypt Land of the Gods 2002 HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Below CAM VCD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Below DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Below FS DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Below TS RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Below Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Legged Freaks 2002 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eight Legged Freaks DVDRIP-XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ejoystudio oripa msn webcam recorder v1.2.1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ejoystudio oripa video recorder v1.2.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ejoystudio oripa yahoo webcam recorder v1.2.3.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eklavya - The Royal Guard 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eklavya 2007 Pre-DVDRip Xvid-DHZ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ektron CMS400 NET v7.0.3.09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ektron eWebEditPro v4.4.0.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ektron eWebEditPro v4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ektron eWebEditPro XML v4.4.0.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ektron eWebEditPro XML v4.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ektron eWebEditPro XML v5.1.0.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Cantante 2006 NTSC DVDR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Cantante 2007 WORKPRINT XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Cantante DVDRip XviD-NeDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Cantante WORKPRINT XviD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Cortez 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-NEPTUNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Crimen del Padre Amaro DVDRip Xvid-WTURKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Dia De La Bestia DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Guerrero Sin Nombre 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Matador iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Matador-KAPiTAL.SiN iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Matador-SPiTFiRE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Metodo DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\El Topo The Mole 1970 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elby amp; SlySoft Software Suite 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\elby CloneDVD 2.9.2.1 2009.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elby CloneDVD 2.9.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elby CloneDVD2 2.9.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elcomsoft Advanced EFS Data Recovery v3.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elcomsoft Advanced Outlook Password Recovery v1.34.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elcomsoft Password Recovery Bundle 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elcomsoft Proactive Password Auditor v1.60.2602.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elder Scrolls III Morrowind iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion Shivering Isles iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion Shivering Isles-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elecard DVD Player v2.0.60615.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elecard DVD Player v2.1.60803.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elecard Mobile Converter v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elecard StreamEye Tools v2.9.1.70328.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Electronics for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Electronics Projects for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Electronics Workbench Multisim v9.0.155 Retail iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elegy (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elegy 2008 LIMITED R5 XviD-COALiTiON.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elektra DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elemaths SimulEquations v2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elementarteilchen 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elephant 2003 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elephant DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elephant LiMiTED DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eleven fourteen DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eleven Mists.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elf 2003 DVDRip XViD-BRUTUS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elf Bowling 2 Hawaiian Vacation.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elf Bowling The Movie 2007 STV DVDRip XviD-SAVIOR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elf DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elias the Mighty.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elite Software GASVENT v2.09.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elite Utilities v9.0.0 Professional Platinum Edition.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elite Warriors Kill Switch iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elizabeth the Golden age 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elizabeth The Golden Age CAM XviD-NYSLVR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elizabethtown RMVB 2CD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ella Enchanted 2004 UK DVD Rip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ella Enchanted 2004 UK DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ellie Computing Merge Pro v1.1 build 25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ellie Parker (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ellie Parker DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elliot Yamin - Fight for Love (2009) (Single).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eltima Advanced Serial Port Terminal v5.0.4.66.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eltima Serial Port Monitor v3.0.0.101.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eltima Show kit 2.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eltima Software Flash Decompiler Trillix v3.1.0.570.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eltima Virtual Modem Pro v2.0.1.57.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EltimaSoft Flash Decompiler 3.1.0.570.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elven Mists v1.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elvira Mistress of the Dark DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elvis 56 In the Beginning 1987 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elvis Has Left The Building DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elvis Presley It Happened at the Worlds Fair DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Elythril The Elf Treasure 1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Email Generator Platinum 10.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Email Marketer Business Edition v1.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Email Marketer Business v1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Email Marketing Director v4.1.117.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Email Security 2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Email Spider Gold 10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eMail Verifier v3.2.1 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EmailDatabase v40.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eMailTrackerPro 3.0a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embarcadero DBArtisan v8.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embarcadero Performance Center v1.96.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embrace of a Vampire DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embrace of the Vampire 1994 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embrace of The Vampire DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embrace of the Vampire DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Embrassez Qui Vous Voudrez 2002 DVDRip XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EmEditor Pro v6.00 beta 9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EmEditor Professional Standard Free v6.03 Final.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EmEditor Professional v6.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EmEditor Professional v7.00.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emerald Tale v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emergency 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emergency 4 - Global Fighters for Life iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emotional Arithmetic 2007 R5XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emperor Battle For Dune RIP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emperor Rise of the Middle Kingdom iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Emperor Rise of the Middle Kingdom.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth 2 The Art of Supremacy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth Gold Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II Art of Supremacy Expansion Pack iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II The Art of Supremacy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth II.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth III-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire earth iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth Platinum iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth The Art of Conquest iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Earth.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Falls DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empire Records DVDRip Divx-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empires and Dungeons v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Empires Dawn of the Modern World iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee of the month - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee Of The Month 2006 DVDR NTSC-TGP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee Of The Month 2006 DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee of the Month 2006 DVDRip-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee Of The Month CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee Of The Month CAM Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee Of The Month DVDRip XviD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee of the Month DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Employee Of The Month PROPER TS Xvid-ORC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Comparer 2005 for Interbase Firebird v1.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Comparer 2005 for MySQL v1.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Comparer 2005 for PostgreSQL v1.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Comparer 2005 for SQL Server v1.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Export 2005 for Interbase Firebird v2.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Generator 2005 for Interbase Firebird v2.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Generator 2005 for MySQL v2.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Generator 2005 for PostgreSQL v2.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Generator 2005 for SQL Server v2.2.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Import 2007 for DB2 3.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Import 2007 for InterBase Firebird 3.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Import 2007 for MySQL 3.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Import 2007 for Oracle 3.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Import 2007 for PostgreSQL 3.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Import 2007 for SQL Server 3.1.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump 2006 for DB2 v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump 2006 for Interbase Firebird v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump 2006 for MySQL v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump 2006 for PostgreSQL v2.0.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump 2006 for PostgreSQL v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump 2006 for SQL Server v2.0.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for InterBase Firebird v2.2.0.2 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for InterBase-Firebird v2.1.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for MySQL 2.0.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for MySQL v2.2.0.2 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for PostgreSQL v2.1.0.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for PostgreSQL v2.2.0.2 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for SQL Server v2.1.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS Data Pump for SQL Server v2.2.0.3 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Comparer 2006 for MySQL v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Comparer 2006 for PostgreSQL v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Comparer 2006 for SQL Server v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Comparer for InterBase-Firebird v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract 2005 For InterBase And Firebird v2.2.0.1 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract 2005 for PostgreSQL v2.0.0.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for MySQL v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for MySQL v2.2.0.1 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for Oracle v2.2.0.1 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for PostgreSQL v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for PostgreSQL v2.2.0.1 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for SQL Server v2.1.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS DB Extract for SQL Server v2.2.0.1 Multilingual.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2005 for SQL Server 2.7.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2005 Professional for MySQL v3.6.5.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2007 for MySQL 4.3.3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2007 for MySQL 4.4.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2007 for PostgreSQL 4.4.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2008 for SQL Server 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager 2008 for SQL Server 3.2.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Manager for MySQL 4.3.4.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2005 for Interbase Firebird v2.2.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2007 for DB2 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2007 for InterBase and FireBird 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2007 for MySQL 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2007 for Oracle 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2007 for PostgreSQL 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS SQL Query 2007 for SQL Server 3.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMS.SQL Manager 2005 Professional for SQL Server v2.4.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMU8086- The MicroProcessor Emulator v4.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EMX Movie Converter 2006 v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\En La Cama 2006 DVDRip XviD [ 16][Spanish only].zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enchanted 2007 DvD Rip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enchanted DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enchanted Proper CAM XViD-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Encino Man 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Encino Man DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enclave iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Encoders DSP plugin 3.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Encrypt HTML Pro v2.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Encrypt My Information v3.00.263.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\End Game DVDScr Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\End Game TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\End of Days (1999).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\End of the Century The History Of The Ramones DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\End Of The Spear DVDRip XviD-DoNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Endometriosis for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy at the Gates (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy At The Gates 2001 HDRip XviD DUAL AC3-PRoDJi.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy at the Gates DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy Engaged 2 Desert Operations.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy Engaged 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy Engaged 2-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy of the State DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy Territory Quake Wars iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enemy Territory Quake Wars-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EnergyXT VSTi v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enfocus Instant PDF v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Engaged To Kill 2006 DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Engaged to Kill 2006 DVDRip XviD-iMMORTALs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EngInSite CSS Editor v1.0.4.313.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\England for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\English Grammar for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\English Grammar Workbook for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EnhanceMovie 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enigma (2001).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enigma Rising Tides iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enjoy Picture Adventure v2.9.7.663.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enosoft Enhanced DV Decoder v1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enough DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enron - The Smartest Guys In The Room DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enron The Smartest Guys in the Room DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter the Dragon (1973) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter the Dragon DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter The Dragon Uncut Special Edition DVDRiP XviD-CFE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter The Matrix Full iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter The Matrix iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter The Matrix Multi5 Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enter the Matrix.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Enterprise Mail Server 1.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EnterpriseDT edtFTPj Pro v1.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EnterVision Broadcaster v4.0.36.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Entrapment 1999 AC3 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Entrapment DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Entropy 1999 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic movie 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EPIC Movie 2007 DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie 2007 UNRATED DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie 2007 UNRATED DVDRip XviD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie CAM XviD-FuZe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie DVDRip XviD-DEiTY.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EPIC Movie DVDSCR Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie R5 LINE READNFO XviD-ZN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie TS Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie TS Xvid-FuZe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epic Movie Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epicenter (2000) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Epoch 2 Evolution DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Equilibrium DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Equilibrium LIMITED DVDRip XViD-ViTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Equilibrium2002 DVDRiP XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ER-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon 2006 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon 2006 PROPER DVDRip XviD-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon 2006 REAL PROPER NTSDVDR-HNRDVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon NTSC MULTi DVDR (Anti-Leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon NTSC MULTi DVDR Anti-Leech.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon TELESYNC XviD-ORC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon Telesynic Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon TS Enhanced 2006 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon TS XviD-ORC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eragon-FAIRLIGHT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eros DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Erosion 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Erotic Nightmare 1999 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Erotic Tetris v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro 3.2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro 3.9.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro 3.96.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro v3.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro v3.75.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro v3.76.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro v3.82.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Pro v3.84.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Professional 3.9.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Professional 3.9.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Professional v3.7.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Professional v3.8.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Professional v3.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Error Repair Professional v3.90.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eScan Corp v8.0.671.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eScan Pro v8.0.671.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape from Monkey Island 4 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From Paradise City 2007 GERMAN CLONE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From Paradise City EMUDVD-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From Paradise City iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape from Paradise City PROPER-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From Paradise City PROPER-RELOADED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From Paradise City RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From Paradise City.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape From sobibor DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape the Museum.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape To Victory DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escape Velocity Nova v1.0.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EscapeClose Pro 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EscapeClose Pro v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Escaping Atlantis v1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eset NOD32 3.0.684.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0.226 RC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0.314.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4.0.314.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESET NOD32 Antivirus Business 3.0.672.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eset NOD32 Antivirus v3.0.414 RC1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eset NOD32 Smart Internet Security 4.0.226.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eset NOD32 Smart Security 4.0.314.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESF Database Convert 5.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESF Database Convert Professional v5.5.62.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESF Database Convert Professional v5.6.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESF Database Convert v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESF Database Convert v4.83 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESF Database Convert v4.85 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Esoteric Technologies Astracadabra v1.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Espion Amateur DVDrip XVID FR.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Espion Pro v5.1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Espion Pro v6.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESPN Winter X-Games Snowboarding 2002 (PS2).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ESR European Street Racing.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Essential Metrics Project Manager v1.12.000.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Essential nettools 4.1 build 204.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Essential Project Manager v1.02.008 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Essential Studio Enterprise v6.2.0.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EssentialPIM PPC Edition 1.81.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EssentialPIM Pro Network 2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EssentialPIM Pro Network 2.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EssentialPIM Pro v2.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Estelle Reyna 2006 HQ Calendar PDF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Estimate Master v4.72.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Estimate Master v5.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eTaskScheduler v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Etecad File Manager v2.60.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 2004 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EtherBoss MSN Monitor v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EtherDetect v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Etherlords II iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Etherlords II Second Age iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy Avi Divx Xvid to DVD Burner 2.7.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy iPod MP4 PSP 3GP 1.3.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy MPEG AVI DIVX WMV RM to DVD 1.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy MPEG to DVD Burner 1.5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy RM RMVB to DVD Burner 1.6.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy Video to 3GP Converter 1.3.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy Video to iPod Converter 1.4.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy Video to MP4 Converter 1.3.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy Video to PSP Converter 1.4.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft Easy WMV ASF ASX to DVD Burner 1.8.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft MP3 AVI MPEG WMV RM to Audio CD Burner 1.2.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ethersoft MP3 WAV to CD Burner 1.2.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Etiquette for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eTrust Internet Security Suite r2 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware v8.0.0.7 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Euro Truck Simulator 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Euro Truck Simulator German.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Europa Universalis 3-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Europa Universalis III Napoleons Ambition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Europa Universalis Rome iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Europa Universalis Rome-AVENGED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Europa Universalis Rome-AVENGED.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Europe 3rd Edition for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\European Street Racing-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurosong 2007 HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurosystems CoCut PRO 4X3 v13.1.10 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurosystems EuroCut Basic 6.1.0.9 MULTILANGUAGE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurosystems EuroCut Basic 6.5.02.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurosystems EuroCut Design 6.1.0.8 MULTILANGUAGE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurothink Agenda 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurothink Contrats 1.1x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurotrip DVDRip Xvid HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurovision 2006 in Greece HDTVRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eurovision 2007 [SATRip] Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty (2007) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty (2007) R5 LINE DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty (2007) R5 LINE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty (2007) R5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty 2007 CAMERA CAM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty 2007 DVDRip Eng XviD-RiOT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty 2007 R5 Xvid-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty 2007 TS xVID-LRC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty 2007 x264 m-HD-gRg.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty CAM VCD-CAMERA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty DVDRip R5 Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty DVDRip XviD-RiOT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty DVDRip XViD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty PROPER TELESYNC XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan almighty R5 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty R5 LINE XViD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty RETAIL DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evan Almighty TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evanescence - Anywhere But Home Live in Paris DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evening (2007) CAM XVID-PreVail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evening 2007 DVDRip XViD-iMBT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evening 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Event Horizon DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EventLog Translation Service 1.2.0.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EvenTrigger Pro v2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EventTracker v5.4.27.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EventTracker v5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everest 5.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everest corporate edition 4.00.976.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVEREST Ultimate 2.61.525 Beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everest Ultimate 5.00.1673b Portable.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everest Ultimate 5.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2006 v3.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVEREST Ultimate Edition 4.00.978 beta..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everest Ultimate Edition v4.60.1500.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVEREST Ultimate v3.50.861 Beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVEREST Ultimate v4.10.1123 Beta.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evermotion Archinteriors Vol 3-SoSISO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Every Dogs Day (2005) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everyday Shooter (PSP).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everyfind v6.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everyones Hero 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everyones Hero DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everyones Hero Kvcd CAM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everyones Hero TELECINE XviD-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everything Is Illuminated 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everything Is Illuminated DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everything You Always Wanted to Know About sex DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everything You Want 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everythings Gone Green (2007) DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everythings Gone Green DVDRip XviD-BeStDivX.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Everythings Gone Green LIMITED DVDSCR XViD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVGA Precision v1.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evidence Destructor 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evidence Destructor 2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evidence Destructor v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evidence Exterminator v.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evidence Exterminator v2.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Aliens 2005 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Aliens DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Behind You 2006 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Bong 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Days Of Luckless John iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Days of Luckless John-ViTALiTY iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead 2 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead 3 Army of Darkness 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead Army of Darkness DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EVIL DEAD II - Dead By Dawn DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead Regeneration iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead Regeneration RiP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead Regeneration-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Dead Regeneration.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Genius iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Invasion 1.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evil Roy Slade 1971 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evils City Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution 2001 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution Gt iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution GT Multi 5 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution GT-iTWINS iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution GT-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution Gt.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolution Skateboarding (PS2).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evolynx RADIUS Server v3.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Evonsoft Advanced Spyware Remover v1.83.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ewido Anti-Spyware v4.0.x.xxx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ex Drummer 2007 DVDRip XVID.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ex Machina iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exacttrend Shared Monitor v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exacttrend Web Log DB v2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exacttrend Web Log Explorer v3.1 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exacttrend Web Log Suite v3.1 Professional.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamDiff Pro v3.4.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamDiff Pro v3.42.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamDiff Pro v3.5.1.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamDiff Pro v3.5.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamXML 4.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamXML v4.18.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamXML v4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamXML v4.26.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExamXML v4.30.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Excel 07 Workbook for Dummies.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Excellink_2007_for_AutoCAD_v17.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exe Guarder 1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exe Password v7.114.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exe4J v3.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exe4J v4.0.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExeScript v2.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exif wMarker 1.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExifPro v1.0.0.191.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exils DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft Cool Image 2.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft Cool Image v2.50.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft GIF Creator 3.68.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft GIF Creator v3.25.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft GIF Creator v3.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft GIF Creator v5.56.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft GIF Creator v5.58.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EximiousSoft GIFCreator v3.39.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Existenz 1999 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exit No 6 2006 DVDRip XviD-MESS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exit Speed (2008) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exit Wounds DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exitus Interruptus 2006 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exorcism The Possession Of Gail Bowers DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exorcist The Beginning DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExpanDrive v1.8.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Expecting Love 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Experiment Das 2001 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Experiment In Torture 2007 DVDRiP XViD-TBS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Expired 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Exposure v3.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Express Dictate v4.07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Express Dictate v4.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Express Rip Plus v1.41.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExpressBurn 4.24 Plus.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExpressBurn 4.25 (Portable).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExpressMirror v2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extensis Suitcase v9.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eXtinction.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extra Drive Creator Professional 7.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extra Laboratories Feed Editor v3.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extract Data and Text From Multiple Files Software v7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extralabs Feed Editor v4.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExtraLabs Image Assistant v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExtraLabs Skype Recorder v2.4.0.148.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExtraLabs Software Feed Editor v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\ExtraNotes 1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme Chickfights 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme ChickFights Armed And Dangerous 2007 DVDRip XviD-aAF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme Dating 2004 INTERNAL DVDRip XviD-TDF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme Font Pack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme Movie (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme Movie (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eXtreme Movie Manager 6.7.9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eXtreme Movie Manager Deluxe 6.0.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\eXtreme Movie Manager Deluxe 6.2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Extreme Password Generator Pro v1.4 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eye In The Sky (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eye Of The Dolphin 2006 DVDSCR XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eye On Call 0.82 Pocket PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eye Spy Pro 2.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eyeon Fusion v5.3.55.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eyes Wide Shut 1999 DVDRip XviD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eyes Wide Shut DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eyes wide shut DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eyes Without A Face 1960 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EyesShield v2.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Audio Editor 5.5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Backup IE and Outlook Express Premium v4.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Photo Calendar Creator 9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Photo Calendar Creator Plus 9.07.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Screen Recorder 3.X.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Screen Recorder v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ Screen Recorder v4.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZ-Sound Arp-Edge VSTi 1.52.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZB Systems UltraISO Media Edition v7.6.6.1308.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZPlay Audio Player 2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EzPrint Tracker v1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EzReminder 2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eztoo DVD Ripper 1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Eztoo DVD To iPod Converter 1.00.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EZTwain Pro v3.08.16.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EzWeb Monitor v1.2 Build 20061015.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\EzyPage Enterprise v9.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-15 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-16 Fighting Falcon.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-22 Lightning 3 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Prot Antivirus 6.0.7.0 for Windows.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Prot Antivirus Corporate 6.0.9.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Secure Anti-Virus Client Security v7.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Secure Anti-Virus for servers v8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Secure Client Security 8.01.133.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Secure Internet Gatekeeper 6.60 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-Secure Internet Security 2008 v8.00.101.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F-SecureAnti Virus for Workstations v7.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R Directors Edition DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R Extraction Point iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R Extraction Point-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R Gold Edition iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R Perseus Mandate iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. CD VERSION-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. CD-CLONE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. Directors Cut iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. Extraction Point iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. Extraction Point Standalone iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. First Encounter Assault and Recon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. First Encounter Assault Recon Directors Cut iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. First Encounter Assault Recon iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F.E.A.R.Extraction Point-BWClone-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 2006 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 2008.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 challenge 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 Challenge 99-02 With BG2008 Mod Pre-Installed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 Challenge KRC 2007 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F1 Challenge KRC 2007.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\F22 Lightning 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FA-18 Operation Desert Storm iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FA18 Operation Desert Storm.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FabFilter Twin VSTi v1.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fable - The Lost Chapters iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fable iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fable The Lost Chapters iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FableThe Lost Chapters iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fabulous MP3 v1.06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fabulous MP3 v1.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Face Smoother 1.38.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Face smoother v1.15.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FaceFilter Studio 2 7.1.100.1248.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FaceFilter Studio Edition v2.0.1120.1 Retail.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces Of Death 1 and 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces Of Death 4 DvdRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces of Death Real Street Fights - Fighting Mad DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces of War EMUDVD-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces of War iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces of War-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces of War-UNLEASHED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faces Of War.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Facing The Giants 2006 DVDRip XviD-NeDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Factory Girl 2007 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-DMT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Factory Girl LIMITED DVDRip XviD-DMT FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Factotum 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Factotum DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fahrenheit 9-11 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fahrenheit Indigo Prophecy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fahrenheit Indigo Prophecy-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FahrenheitIndigo Prophecy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fail Safe 2000 DVDRip DX50-HYENA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fail Safe 2000 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch 2006 DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch 2006 PROPER 720p HDDVD x264-SEPTiC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch DVDRip XviD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure to Launch HQ TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch PROPER TS XVID-PUKKA.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure to Launch TS Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Failure To Launch Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fair Play PAL DVDR 5.1 FRENCH FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fairstars Audio Converter 1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fairstars Audio Converter v1.79.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fairstars Audio Converter v1.80.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FairStars MP3 Recorder v1.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FairStars Recorder v3.11.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fake ID 2005 DVDRip XviD-VCDVaULT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fake Webcam 3.9.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fake Webcam 4.0.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fake Webcam 5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faktor 4 (Serbian).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falco Auto Image v1.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falco Icon Studio 2.5.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falco Icon Studio 2.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falco Image Studio 1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falco Image Studio 1.6.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falco Image Studio 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falcon 4 Allied Force iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falcon 4.0 Allied Force PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falcon 4.0 Allied Force.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fall Into Me 2006 DVDRip XviD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fall Out Boy - Infinity on High (2007).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fallen Lords Condemnation iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Falling Down DVDRip DivX3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fallout 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fallout 3 Operation Anchorage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fallout 3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fallout Tactics Brotherhood of Steel iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fallout TacticsBrotherhood of Steel iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\False Prophets 2006 DVDRip XViD-BELiEVERS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Famatech Remote Administrator v3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fame DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Cyber Alert 4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Cyber Alert v4.22.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Feud 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Feud Hollywood 1.10.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Feud II v1.29.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Feud II.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Guy - S07E08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Guy NTSC XBOX-PROJECTX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Guy Presents Stewie Griffin - The Untold Story DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Family Tree v7.5 Multilanguage.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fanaa (2006) - DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fanaa 2006 DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fancy DVD Copy v2.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fangorias GoreZone - Joshua DVDRiP XViD-DvF.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantasia 1940 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise Of The Silver Surfer (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise Of The Silver Surfer 2007 R5 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise of the Silver Surfer 2007 x264 mp4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise of the Silver Surfer iNTERNAL TS-XViD-20th.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise Of The Silver Surfer R5 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise Of The Silver Surfer R5 LINE Xvid-PUKKA FTP.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic 4 Rise Of The Silver Surfer TS XviD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four 2 (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four 2005 DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four PC Game.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four PC Rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of The Silver Surfer 2007 CAM XViD-FuZeVcD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise Of The Silver Surfer 2007 DvDrip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of The Silver Surfer 2007 DVDRip x264 AAC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise Of The Silver Surfer 2007 DVDRip XviD-FLAiTE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer 2007 DVDRip XviD-UnSeeN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of The Silver Surfer 2007 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise Of The Silver Surfer INT TS-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise Of The Silver Surfer INTERNAL TS XviD-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer mVs TS H264 AAC MP4-CK.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer TS-mVs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Four-RiP PC.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic FourRise Of The Silver Surfer 2007 DVDRip AC3-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantastic Ronaldinho Gaucho DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantasy Chess v2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantasy War-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantasy Wars CLONEDVD-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantasy Wars-PROCYON iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantasy Wars-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.7.0 Build.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.7.0.312 M.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.7.0.312.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.7.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FantasyDVD Player Platinum v9.5.1.424.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fantom DVD Professional v1.7.7.24.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far and Away DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry 2 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry 2008 DVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry DVD FINAL-DEViANCE iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry Instincts XBOX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Cry iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FAR HTML Help v4.2.0.664.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Far Out Man 1990 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FAR v1.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farce of the Penguins (2006) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarCry Instincts XBOX iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarCry iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarCry PC iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farenheit Indigo Prophecy iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farm Frenzy 2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farmhouse (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarPoint Button Objx v2.0.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarPoint Input Pro for Windows Forms v1.0.11.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarPoint List Pro v3.0.45.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarPoint Spread for Web Forms VS2005 v2.5.2002.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarPoint Spread for Windows Forms VS2005 v2.5.2005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarPoint Spread v8.0.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farsight Calculator 1.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farsight Mini Finance Calculator 2.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Farsight Mini Finance Calculator 3.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarStone DefendIT Wireless v1.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarStone DriveClone Pro v3.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarStone DriveClone Pro v5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarStone HackerSmacker v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FarStone VirtualDrive Pro v11.60.08022115.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fascination 2004 LiMiTED DVDRiP XViD-FiCO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fashion Apprentice.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fashion Cents.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fashion Story PC rip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fashion Victim (2008) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fasoft n-track Studio 24bit v5.1.0 Build 2302.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fasoft n-track Studio 24bit v5.1.1 Build 2311.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift DVDRip Xvid (Anti-leech).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast And The Furious PS2DVD-EMiNENT iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast and the Furious Tokyo Driftm-HD x264.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast and Wild Illegal Street Racing 2006 DVDRip XviD-TrusT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast AVI MPEG Joiner 1.1.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Blog Finder 2.51.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Cleaner 4.70.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Cleaner 4.71.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Food Nation 2006 LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Food Nation LiMiTED DVDRip XviD-LMG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Lane Carnage CLONE-Unleashed iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Link Checker v1.5 build 0569.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Mail Server v1.8.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Mail Server v2.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Mailer Pro 5.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Mailer Pro v3.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Photo Renamer v3.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Times at Ridgemont High DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Track No Limits 2008 DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Track No Limits 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Track No Limits DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Track-No Limits 2008 DvDrip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Video Indexer 1.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fast Video Indexer 1.08.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastContent v1.9.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastCrawl v1.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faster, *****cat! Kill! Kill! 1965 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastFAR AIM PCG v2005.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fastlane Pinball.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastPaste 2.541.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fastream IQ Reverse Proxy 1.4.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fastream IQ Reverse Proxy 1.4.7R.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastStone Capture 5.4.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastStone Capture 5.7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastStone Capture 5.9.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastStone Capture 6.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastStone Capture v6.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastTrackMail v8.40.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FastWrite v0.90.0.3.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fat Albert 2004 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FAT Data Recovery v10.0.0.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fat Pizza Uncensored 2 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fatal Attraction 1987 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fatal Contact 2006 DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fatal Contact 2006 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fatal Fury The Motion Picture DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fatal Move DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fatal Rescue (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fate Expansion Packs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FATE Undiscovered Realms 1.0.0.402.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Father of the Bride II 1995 DVDRip XviD-CTS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faust - Love of the Damned 2001 DVDrip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fax Machine v4.31.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fax Machine v4.33.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fax Server Remote Assistant v1.7.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fax Server Remote Submit v1.6.1.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Faxalarm 2.1.4 (German).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FaxAmatic v9.95.03.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FaxAmatic v9.96.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FaxMail Network for Windows v9.96.01.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fay Grim LIMITED DVDSCR XviD-LCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FBI Hostage Rescue.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FBI Tools 11 in 1 - AIO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR 2 Project Origin.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 1998 DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 1998 DvdRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 1998 HD x720p DVD.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Combat online iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Dead Phantom 2007 iSO DVD Russian.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Dead Phantom 2007 iSO Russian.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Extraction Point iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Extraction Point Standalone-DOOM.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Extraction Point Standalone.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Extraction Point.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fear of Clowns DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Perseus Mandate-HATRED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FEAR Perseus Mandate.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FearDotCom DVDRip RMVB.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless 1993 FS DVDRip XviD-AXIAL.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless 2006 Directors Cut DVDRip XviD-ESPiSE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless 2006 DVDRip XviD AC3-JUPiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless 2006 DVDRip XviD-JUPiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless 2006 SUBBED DVDRip Xvid-JONAMANU.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless DVDRip Xvid EN Subs..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless DVDRip Xvid EN Subs.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless DVDRip Xvid HQ.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless DVDRip XviD-BiEN.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless UNRATED DVDRip Xvid-aXXo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless Unrated DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearless UNRATED MULTI DVDR NTSC-CiRCUS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fearmakers 2008 DVDRip XviD-VoMiT.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feast 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feast 3 The Happy Finish (2009) dvdrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feast DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feast Of Love 2007 CAM XViD-GENUINE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feast UNRATED LIMITED DVDRip XViD-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feathers In The Wind 2005 DVDRiP XviD-PLuS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Febooti FileTweak 2.2.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Febooti ieZoom Toolbar v1.4.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\febooti ieZoom toolbar v1.5.0.0.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Federal Protection 2002 DVDrip DivX-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feed! DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FeedDemon v.2.0.0.20.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FeedDemon v2.0.0.17 Beta 4a.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FeedDemon v2.0.0.23.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feeders 2 Slay Bells DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feeders DVDRip Divx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feeding Freenzy 2 1.x.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feel the Noise (2007) DVDRip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feel the Noise CAM XViD-GENUiNE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feel The Noise DVDRip XviD-NeDiVx.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Felon 1080p BluRay x264-SECTOR7.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Felon 2008 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Felon 2008 LIMITED DVDRIP Xvid-RUiNS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Felon DVDRip Xvid-STG.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Felon LIMITED DVDSCR XVID-RUiNS.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Felony Fights Vol 5 Business as Usual DVDrip.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Femme Fatale iNTERNAL DVDRip XviD-WHoRe.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feng Shui 4.05.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fermo posta Tinto Brass DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fern Gully - The last rainforest 1992 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ferrari 2003 DVDRip XViD-SAPHiRE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Ferris Buellers Day Off 1986 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fetch It Again iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fetching Cody DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fetus (2008).zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Feyruna Fairy Forest v1.2.1.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FHProgramvare StampCAT v8.12.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIBA Basketball Manager 2008 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES EarthPressure v2006.214.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES PILEpro FEM v2006.221.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES SlipCircle v2006.214.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES Steelcon v2006.186.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES WALLS FEA v2006.214.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES WALLS v2006.230.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIDES WinTUBE v2006.131.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fidibus DVDRip XviD-Kenneth.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fido 2006 LIMITED DVDSCR XVID-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fido 2007 CAM VCD-MrNiCeGuy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fido 2007 LIMITED DVDSCR XVID-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fido LIMITED DVDSCR XVID-ALLiANCE.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Field of Dreams 1989 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fieldsoftware PrinterCE.NetCF SDK v1.2.5..zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\Fierce People 2005 DVDRip Xvid.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 06 CloneDVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 06 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 06.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 07-RELOADED iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 08 MULTI.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 09.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 2006 iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'\FIFA 2007 DVD iSO.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I will finish this a little later tonight


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats ok dont worry about the rest , I see the pattern. Give me a chance to review and I will be back later on in the day


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

> A reformat is pretty much out of the question.


Why is reformat out of the question? I have to say if it was my computer I would not be hesitating! You have the mother of all *MBAM* logs there, A very heavily infected machine, I have never seen one quite like it. I am amazed that you were able to log into the computer.

At this point regardless of what happens I urge you to back up any important files that you need or cannot afford to lose. Even though all care will be taken there is no guarantee that things will go as planned and if for some reason the computer decides to go south, then your important data is safe.

* BACK UP IMPORTANT DATA BEFORE CONTINUING AND REFRAIN FROM USING THE COMPUTER, APART FROM FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS UNTIL INFECTION IS CLEANED*

Please read what is below carefully as it will hopefully point out part of the reasons for your infections.



> Please follow all instructions in the order posted.


Just a reminder!

*P2P PROGRAMS*

*IMPORTANT* I notice there are signs of one or more *P2P (Person to Person) File Sharing Programs* on your computer.

* uTorrent
Limewire *

References for the risk of these programs can be found in these links:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/community/columns/protection.mspx
http://www.techweb.com/wire/160500554
http://www.internetworldstats.com/articles/art053.htm

*Note:* Even if you are using a "safe" P2P program, it is only the program that is safe. You will be sharing files from uncertified sources, and these are often infected. The bad guys use P2P filesharing as a major conduit to spread their wares.

P2P programs also open up access to the computer on which the program is installed. The computer's settings are more often than not changed in a manner that renders them insecure, and access to the computer is left open even when the program is not in use. Therefore, the system's security is compromised.

So be aware that it's not just what's downloaded with P2P programs that creates problems, just having the program installed is like leaving all the doors to your house unlocked.

My recommendation is you go to *Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs* and uninstall the programs listed above (in red).

*If you wish to keep them, please do not use them until your computer is cleaned.*

************
*Go to* Start-Settings-Control Panel, click on Add remove *Programs*. *If any of the following* *programs* *are listed there*, click on the program *to* highlight it, and click on *remove*. Then close the Control Panel.


*
Ask Toolbar
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 3
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4
Logitech DesktopMessenger Uninstall if you do not use this
*
****************
*Multiple Anti-Spyware Programs*
You are operating your computer with multiple Anti-Spyware programs running in memory at once: 

Spyware Doctor 4.0
Spyware Terminator
Windows Defender
Anti-virus & Anti-spyware programs take up an enormous amount of your computer's resources when they are actively scanning your computer. Having two or more anti-spyware programs running at the same time can cause your computer to run very slow, become unstable and even, in rare cases, crash. Please disable/remove two of them NOW.

*IMPORTANT*
Do you have any *AntiVirus Software* installed? Looking over your log it seems that *you don't*.

*Anti-virus software is a program that detects; cleans and erases harmful virus files on a Computer; Web server or Network.* Unchecked, virus files can unintentionally be forwarded to others and thereby spread infection. Because new viruses regularly emerge, anti-virus software should be updated frequently. Anti-virus software scans the computer memory and disk drives for malicious code. They alert the user if a virus is present and will clean; delete (or quarantine) infected files or directories.

If you have none installed *Please download a free anti-virus software from one these excellent vendors  NOW:*
*1)* *Antivir PersonalEdition Classic*- Free anti-virus software for Windows. Detects and removes more than 50,000 viruses. Free support.
 Please note the following if you decide on Antivir Personal Edition


> Avira AntiVir Personal - FREE Antivirus is only available for single computer use for home and non commercial use.


*2) **avast! 4.8 Home Edition* - Anti-virus program for Windows. The home edition is freeware for noncommercial users.

_It is strongly recommended that you run only one antivirus program at a time. Having more than one antivirus program active in memory uses additional resources and can result in program conflicts and false virus alerts. If you choose to install more than one antivirus program on your computer then only one of them should be active in memory at a time._

Once you have downloaded one of the above please update it and run a full scan.

******************

*Make an uninstall list using HijackThis*
To access the Uninstall Manager you would do the following:

Start *HijackThis*
Click on the *Config* button
Click on the *Misc Tools* button
Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager* button.
Click on the *Save list...* button and specify where you would like to save this file. When you press *Save* button a notepad will open with the contents of that file. Save the file to your desktop.

Please post this log on your next reply.

Please reply with:-

New HJT log
 Uninstall list


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Instructions followed exactly.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:05:03 AM, on 7/22/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avcenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\program files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HJT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = prosearching.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Walker Poker - {533caed3-32dd-436e-9e56-27e70d5190bb} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Walker Poker\Walker Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Monarch - {AAE1DA7C-4A24-4E45-8D74-F49FB25B2383} - http://www.monarchcomputer.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {85D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/securelogin-devel.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Program,Files\RelevantKnowledge\rlai.dll,C:\Program Files\RelevantKnowledge\rlai.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9864 bytes


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

And the uninstall list...

Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Encore DVD FC
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 1.0
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Help Center 2.0
Adobe Premiere Pro FC
Adobe Production Studio
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0
Adobe Video Suite Extras
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Athlon 64 Processor Driver
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
Bonjour
Creative DVD Audio Plugin for Audigy Series
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
DivX Codec
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Plus DirectShow Filters
DivX Web Player
Fast Track USB
FirstClass® Client
FL Studio 8
Full Tilt Poker
Hauppauge English Help Files and Resources
Hauppauge WinTV Infrared Remote
Hauppauge WinTV Scheduler
Hauppauge WinTV2000
Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 Drivers
HijackThis 2.0.2
Holdem Manager
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
hp photosmart 1218 series (Remove only)
InCD
InterVideo FilterSDK for Hauppauge
InterVideo WinDVD 5
iPod for Windows 2006-01-10
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 14
KhalSetup
LimeWire PRO 5.1.2
Logitech SetPoint
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Marvell Miniport Driver
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
MobileMe Control Panel
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.11)
nanoPEG-Editor 2.3 Hauppauge Edition
Nero OEM
NVIDIA Drivers
ObjectDock
Online Manuals for WinTV (English)
PokerStars
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek AC'97 Audio
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Session 1.6.3
Spyware Doctor 4.0
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.762
WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software
Windows Communication Foundation
Windows Desktop Search 3.01
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Media Connect
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Workflow Foundation
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Zune Desktop Theme


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

You must notice a difference already 

Please post the uninstall list :up:


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I do actually, the links aren't redirecting and I feel like I've got alot more memory available. 

Isn't that the uninstall log that I posted last? If not, what is it.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes it was I was just too fast, sorry about that.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

No problem whatsoever


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

NOTE Please temporarily disable that nice new *Avira* before running Combofix.

*Download and run Combofix*
This tool is not a toy and not for everyday use.
ComboFix *SHOULD NOT* be used unless requested by a forum helper

Please download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools.
If you need help to disable your protection programs see here.
Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.
As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.
Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.
**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.









Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:









Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it will produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply along with a fresh HijackThis log.

If you need help, see this link:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix

Please reply with:-

 Combofix log
New HJT log


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

ComboFix 09-07-21.03 - Henry Shoults 07/22/2009 3:45.1.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1632 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\Cf.exe
AV: AntiVir Desktop *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {AD166499-45F9-482A-A743-FDD3350758C7}
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\fbk.sts
c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\{34835~1
c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\{34835~1\toolbardll.lzma
c:\program files\Common Files\sstem~1
c:\program files\Common Files\ymante~1
c:\program files\Common Files\ystem3~1
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-1123561945-2052111302-839522115-500
c:\temp\tn3
c:\windows\install.exe
c:\windows\Installer\10673531.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673535.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673539.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1067353d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673541.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673545.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673549.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1067354d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673551.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673555.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673559.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1067355d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673561.msp
c:\windows\Installer\10673565.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1c2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1c6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\110bb1ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd5f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd5f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd5fc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd600.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd604.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd608.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd60c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd610.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd614.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd618.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd61c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\116bd620.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65d5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\117b65dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff27.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff2b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff2f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff33.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff37.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff3b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff3f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff43.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff47.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1191ff4b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa14.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa18.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa24.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa30.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa34.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa38.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa3c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa40.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1192aa44.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafdcd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafdd1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafdd5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafdd9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafddd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafde1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafde5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafde9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11aafded.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11adbaea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11adbaee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121b8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121bc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11b121c4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11cd3d13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\11cd3d17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1227d229.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1227d22d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12349996.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1234999a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\125301f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\125301f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\125301fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\125301ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12530203.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12530207.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1253020b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1253020f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12530213.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12530217.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1253021b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1253021f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12530223.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a529.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a52d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a531.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a535.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a539.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a53d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a541.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a545.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a549.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a54d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a551.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a555.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12a5a559.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a50.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a54.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a58.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a5c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a60.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a64.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ce4a78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e2fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e301.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e305.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12e2e309.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3bfc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c00.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c04.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c08.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c0c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c10.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c14.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c18.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c24.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12ee3c2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51150.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51154.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51158.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f5115c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51160.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51164.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51168.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f5116c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51170.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51174.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51178.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f5117c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f51180.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f630f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f630fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f63101.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f63105.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f63109.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f6310d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f63111.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f63115.msp
c:\windows\Installer\12f63119.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa096.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa09a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa09e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa0a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa0a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa0aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa0ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa0b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\132fa0b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744910.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744914.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744918.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1374491c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744920.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744924.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744928.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1374492c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744930.msp
c:\windows\Installer\13744934.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1490eed0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1490eed4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1490eed8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1490eedc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1490eee0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1490eee4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b48.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b4c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b50.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b54.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b58.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b5c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b60.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b64.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14914b78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1492902c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14929030.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14929034.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14929038.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1492903c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14929040.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14929044.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14929048.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1492904c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149318e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149318e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932bff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c0f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14932c1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b24.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b30.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b34.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b38.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b3c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b40.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b44.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b48.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b4c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\149f6b50.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a30176.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a3017a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a3017e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a30182.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a30186.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a3018a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a3018e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a30192.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a30196.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a3019a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a69192.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a69196.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a6919a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a6919e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a691a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a691a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a691aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a691ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14a691b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec127.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec12b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec12f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec133.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec137.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec13b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec13f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec143.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14aec147.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14af4432.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14af4436.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0333.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0337.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed033b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed033f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0343.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0347.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed034b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed034f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0353.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0357.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed035b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed035f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\14ed0363.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6b8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6bc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6c4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\153b6d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155618.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15561c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155620.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155624.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155628.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15562c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155630.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155634.msp
c:\windows\Installer\155638.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7fdb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7fdf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7fe3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7fe7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7feb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7fef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7ff3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7ff7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7ffb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d7fff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d8003.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d8007.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d800b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\158d800f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15a33990.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15a33994.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15a33998.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15a3399c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15a339a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15a339a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15e401.msp
c:\windows\Installer\15e405.msp
c:\windows\Installer\160275.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16037d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16037dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b26.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b2a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b2e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b32.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b36.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b3a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b3e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b42.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b46.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b4a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16320b4e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\163a4e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\163a52.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657650.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657654.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657658.msp
c:\windows\Installer\165765c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657660.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657664.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657668.msp
c:\windows\Installer\165766c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657670.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1657674.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923744.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923748.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1692374c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923750.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923754.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923758.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1692375c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923760.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923764.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923768.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1692376c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923770.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16923774.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc27.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc2b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc2f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc33.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc37.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc3b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc3f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc43.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc47.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16a1bc4b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b8700e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b87012.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b87016.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b8701a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b8701e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b87022.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b87026.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b8702a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b8702e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b87032.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b87036.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16b8703a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78005.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78009.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d7800d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78011.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78015.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78019.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d7801d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78021.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16d78025.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16f3971f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\16f39723.msp
c:\windows\Installer\175af7c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\175af7cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969e6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969f2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969f6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969fa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\177969fe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a0f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a27.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17b5a2b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d00.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d04.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d08.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d0c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d10.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d14.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d18.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d24.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\17cc0d30.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bc5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bc9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bcd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bd1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bd5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bd9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bdd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149be1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149be5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149be9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bf1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\18149bf5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b824f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8253.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8257.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b825b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b825f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8263.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8267.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b826b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b826f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8273.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8277.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b827b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b827f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181b8283.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c84ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c84ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c84f2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c84f6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c84fa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c84fe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c8502.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c8506.msp
c:\windows\Installer\181c850a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\185ef3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\185ef7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab03b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab03f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab043.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab047.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab04b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab04f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab053.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab057.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab05b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\189ab05f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284d5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19284dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f2d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f31.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f35.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f39.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f3d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f41.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1989f45.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b7460d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b74611.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b74615.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b74619.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b7461d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b74621.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ecc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ed0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ed4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ed8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79edc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ee0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ee4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ee8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79eec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ef0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ef4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b79ef8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f18b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f18f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f193.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f197.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f19b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f19f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f1a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f1a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b8f1ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b96554.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b96558.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b9655c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b96560.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b96564.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b96568.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b9656c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b96570.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b97273.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19b97277.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cbc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cc0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cc4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cc8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3ccc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cd0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cd4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19cd3cd8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52f96.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52f9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52f9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52fa2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52fa6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52faa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52fae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52fb2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d52fb6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d5a717.msp
c:\windows\Installer\19d5a71b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a1360f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a1360fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136101.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136105.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136109.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a13610d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136111.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136115.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136119.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a13611d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136121.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136125.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1a136129.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc87.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc8b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc8f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc93.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc97.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc9b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dc9f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dca3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dca7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dcab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dcaf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dcb3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dcb7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ab3dcbb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b5898f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b5898f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b5898fc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589900.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589904.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589908.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b58990c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589910.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589914.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589918.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b58991c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589920.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b589924.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b7338c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b73390.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b73394.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b73398.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b7339c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b733a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b733a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b733a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b733ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b733b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96eb6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96eba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ebe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ec2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ec6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96eca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ece.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ed2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ed6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96eda.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ede.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ee2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1b96ee6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89519.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb8951d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89521.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89525.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89529.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb8952d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89531.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89535.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89539.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb8953d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89541.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bb89545.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d55.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d59.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d5d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d61.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d65.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d69.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d6d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc4d7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc822f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc822fc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82300.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82304.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82308.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc8230c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82310.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82314.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82318.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc8231c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82320.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82324.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc82328.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bc8232c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdecdf2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdecdf6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdecdfa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdecdfe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece02.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece06.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece0a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece0e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece12.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece16.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece1a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece1e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bdece22.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc0263.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc0267.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc026b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc026f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc0273.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc0277.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc027b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc027f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1bfc0283.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c1a08ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c1a08ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81489d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c8148a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c8190c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81910.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81914.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81918.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c8191c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81920.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81924.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81928.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c8192c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c81930.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8c7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8cb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8ef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1c9fc8f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c10.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c14.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c18.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c24.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c30.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c34.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c38.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c3c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1cf25c40.msp


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\windows\Installer\1d20ac3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20ac7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20acb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20acf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20ad3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20ad7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20adb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d20adf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b03fa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b03fe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b0402.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b0406.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b040a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b040e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b0412.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b0416.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b041a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b041e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b0422.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b0426.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b042a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3b042e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3da05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d3da09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d835.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d839.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d83d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d841.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d845.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d849.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d84d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d851.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d855.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d859.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d85d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d861.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d41d865.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec54.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec58.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec5c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec60.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec64.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d42ec74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6aceb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6acef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6acf3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6acf7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6acfb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6acff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6ad03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6ad07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d6ad0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1d71961.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edda1cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edda1d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edda1d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edda1db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edda1df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edda1e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede0694.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede0698.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede069c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06b8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06bc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ede06c4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85c2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85c6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edf85d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc173.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc177.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc17b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc17f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc183.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc187.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc18b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc18f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfc193.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfcd79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1edfcd7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef31488.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef3148c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef31490.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef31494.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef31498.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef3149c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef314a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef314a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1ef314a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1efc0a99.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1efc0a9d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bcf9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bcfd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd19.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f39bd29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921ec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921f0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1f921f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30e6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30f2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30f6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30fa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda30fe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda3102.msp
c:\windows\Installer\1fda3106.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854d5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854e1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20854f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20885a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20885ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def261.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def265.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def269.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def26d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def271.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def275.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def279.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def27d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def281.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def285.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def289.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20def28d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7bfa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7bfe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c02.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c06.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c0a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c0e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c12.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c16.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c1a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c1e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c22.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c26.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c2a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\20ee7c2e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271bc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271c4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\212271dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21405efe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21405f02.msp
c:\windows\Installer\219f7f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21a7a885.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21a7a889.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21b6042.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef04f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef053.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef057.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef05b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef05f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef063.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef067.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef06b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef06f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef073.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef077.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef07b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21ef07f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa4f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa4fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa501.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa505.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa509.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa50d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa511.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa515.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa519.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa51d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa521.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa525.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa529.msp
c:\windows\Installer\21fa52d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292e9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292e9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292ea2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292ea6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292eaa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292eae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292eb2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292eb6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292eba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292ebe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292ec2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22292ec6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616029.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2261602d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616031.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616035.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616039.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2261603d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616041.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616045.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616049.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2261604d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616051.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616055.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22616059.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2261605d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683609.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2268360d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683611.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683615.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683619.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2268361d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683621.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683625.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683629.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2268362d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683631.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683635.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22683639.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2268363d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22694ff5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22694ff9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22694ffd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22695001.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22695005.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22695009.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2269500d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22695011.msp
c:\windows\Installer\22695015.msp
c:\windows\Installer\230a748.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23aa5b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23aa5b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e1862.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e1866.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e186a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e186e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e1872.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e1876.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e187a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e187e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\23e1882.msp


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\windows\Installer\24042675.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24042679.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2404267d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24042681.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24042685.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24042689.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c706.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c70a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c70e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c712.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c716.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c71a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c71e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c722.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2405c726.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061da2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061da6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061daa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061dae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061db2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061db6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061dba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24061dbe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24064723.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24064727.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24139fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2413a01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2413a05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2413a09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2413a0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2413a11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2413a15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2419772f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24197733.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24197737.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2419773b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2419773f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24197743.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24197747.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2419774b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2422853d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24228541.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c27.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c2b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c2f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c33.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c37.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c3b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c3f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c43.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c47.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c4b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c4f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24602c53.msp
c:\windows\Installer\24b15e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009245.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009249.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2500924d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009251.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009255.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009259.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2500925d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009261.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009265.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009269.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2500926d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009271.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009275.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25009279.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d671.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d675.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d679.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d67d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d681.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d685.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d689.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d68d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d691.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d695.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d699.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d69d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\252d6a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2560a92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25a2c5f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\25a2c63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\26055863.msp
c:\windows\Installer\26055867.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2605586b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2605586f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\26055873.msp
c:\windows\Installer\26055877.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2605587b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2605587f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\26055883.msp
c:\windows\Installer\26055887.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2605588b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2605588f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261aca9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acb1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acb5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acb9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acbd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acc1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acc5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acc9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261accd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\261acd1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648cce2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648cce6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648ccea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648ccee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648ccf2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648ccf6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648ccfa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648ccfe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2648cd02.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c987.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c98b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c98f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c993.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c997.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c99b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c99f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9b7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2787c9bb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ac6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8aca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ace.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ad2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ad6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ada.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ade.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ae2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8ae6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8aea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8aee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8af2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278e8af6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe06.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe0a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe0e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe12.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe16.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe1a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe1e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe22.msp
c:\windows\Installer\278fbe26.msp
c:\windows\Installer\27bcef7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\27bcefb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2895985.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2895989.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292a7602.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292a7606.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292a760a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292a760e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292a7612.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292a7616.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c076f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c0773.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c0777.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c077b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c077f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c0783.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c0787.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c078b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c078f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c7107.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c710b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c710f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c7113.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c7117.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c711b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c711f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c7123.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292c7127.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292ca640.msp
c:\windows\Installer\292ca644.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1b8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1bc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1c4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\293fd1d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868c88.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868c8c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868c90.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868c94.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868c98.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868c9c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868ca0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868ca4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868ca8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868cac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868cb0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868cb4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868cb8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\29868cbc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e992.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e996.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e99a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e99e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a26e9c2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a483.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2a487.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2afc97c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2afc980.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb175.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb179.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb17d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb181.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb185.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb189.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb18d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb191.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb195.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb199.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb19d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b2bb1a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b329.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b32d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b331.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b335.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b339.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b33d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b341.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b345.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b349.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b34d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b351.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b355.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b359.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b4bf71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b4bf75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b53c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b540.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f29eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f29ef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f29f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f29f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f29fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f29ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f2a03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f2a07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2b6f2a0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2c18298.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2c1829c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cac4a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cac4aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dd6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dda.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dde.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1de2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1de6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1df2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1df6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dfa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1dfe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1e02.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cae1e06.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe51.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe55.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe59.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe5d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe61.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe65.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe69.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe6d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cb5fe71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd45c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd460.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd464.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd468.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd46c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd470.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd474.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd478.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd47c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd480.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd484.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd488.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2cebd48c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d24500.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d24504.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b07e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b082.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b086.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b08a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b08e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b092.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b096.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b09a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b09e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b0a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b0a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b0aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b0ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2d8b0b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff546.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff54a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff54e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff552.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff556.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff55a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff55e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff562.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff566.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff56a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff56e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff572.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff576.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2dff57a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45748.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e4574c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45750.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45754.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45758.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e4575c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45760.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45764.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45768.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e4576c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45770.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45774.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e45778.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e50d202.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e50d206.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e50d20a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e50d20e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e50d212.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e50d216.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e528290.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e528294.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e528298.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52829c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e5282a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e5282a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e5282a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e5282ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e5282b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d091.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d095.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d099.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d09d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d0a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d0a5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d0a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52d0ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52ecf2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e52ecf6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5b7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5bb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5bf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5c3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5c7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5cb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2e8f5cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace348.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace34c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace350.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace354.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace358.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace35c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace360.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace364.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace368.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace36c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace370.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace374.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2eace378.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d602e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6032.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6036.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d603a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d603e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6042.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6046.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d604a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d604e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6052.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6056.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d605a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d605e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f4d6062.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b0f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\2f68b27.msp


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\windows\Installer\30521b9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521ba2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521ba6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521baa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bb2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bb6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bbe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bc2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bc6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30521bce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309579f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309579f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309579fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30957a01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30957a05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30957a09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30957a0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30957a11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\30957a15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309c2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309c6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\309da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d85f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d863.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d867.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d86b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d86f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d873.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d877.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d87b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d87f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d883.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d887.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d88b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3119d88f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3134142.msi
c:\windows\Installer\31483.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31487.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3148b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3148f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31493.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31497.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3149b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3149f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\314a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b591.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b595.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b599.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b59d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b5a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b5a5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b5a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b5ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\316b5b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47be9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47bed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47bf1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47bf5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47bf9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47bfd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c19.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d47c1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d845e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d8462.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d8466.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d846a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d846e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d8472.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d8476.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d847a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d847e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d8482.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31d8486.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b48.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b4c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b50.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b54.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b58.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b5c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b60.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b64.msp
c:\windows\Installer\31dc6b68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\32b3d8d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\32b3d91.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a82.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a86.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a8a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a8e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a96.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328a9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328aa2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328aa6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328aaa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328aae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3328ab2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348be0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348be4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348be8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348bec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348bf0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348bf4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348bf8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348bfc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3348c00.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576ec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576f0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33576f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651baa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bb2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bb6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bbe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bc2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bc6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bd2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33651bd6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371569.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337156d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371571.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371575.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371579.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337157d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371581.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371585.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3371589.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337720d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337720d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337720db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337720df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337720e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337720e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb52.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb56.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb5a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb5e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb62.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb66.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb6a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb6e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3378eb72.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33793432.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33793436.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3379343a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3379343e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33793442.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33793446.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3379344a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3379344e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33793452.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337947e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\337947ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33e9c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ea0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ea4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ea8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33eac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33eb0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33eb4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33eb8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ebc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ec0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ec4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ec8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\33d33ecc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d583.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d587.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d58b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d58f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d593.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d597.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d59b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d59f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d5a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d5a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d5ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3473d5af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b51.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b55.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b59.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b5d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b61.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b65.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b69.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b6d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b81.msp
c:\windows\Installer\34c7b85.msp
c:\windows\Installer\350183e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3501842.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3501846.msp
c:\windows\Installer\350184a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\350184e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3501852.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3501856.msp
c:\windows\Installer\350185a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\350185e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3501862.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3501866.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514554.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514558.msp
c:\windows\Installer\351455c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514560.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514564.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514568.msp
c:\windows\Installer\351456c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514570.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514574.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3514578.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3258.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b325c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3260.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3264.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3268.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b326c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3270.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3274.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3278.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b327c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35b3280.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe69e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35bbe6be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35c5c90.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35da2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35da6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35daa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35dae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35db2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35db6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35dba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35dbe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35dc2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\35dc6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3642afa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\364b93f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\364b943.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7125.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7129.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f712d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7131.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7135.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7139.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f713d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7141.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7145.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f7149.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36f714d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad29a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad29e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2c2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2c6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\36fad2ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a223.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a227.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a22b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a22f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a233.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a237.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a23b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a23f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3704a243.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f0fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f101.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f105.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f109.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f10d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f111.msp
c:\windows\Installer\372f115.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776612.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776616.msp
c:\windows\Installer\377661a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\377661e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776622.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776626.msp
c:\windows\Installer\377662a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\377662e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776632.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776636.msp
c:\windows\Installer\377663a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\377663e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776642.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3776646.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e664.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e668.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e66c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e670.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e674.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e678.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e67c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e680.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e684.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e688.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e68c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e690.msp
c:\windows\Installer\379e694.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2cfd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d19.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\37b2d2d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8ec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8f0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\381f8fc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea56.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea5a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea5e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea62.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea66.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea6a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea6e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea72.msp
c:\windows\Installer\384ea76.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389d82af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389d82b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389d82b7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389d82bb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389d82bf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389d82c3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3b8a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3b8e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3b92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3b96.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3b9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3b9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3ba2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3ba6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f3baa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f91f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f91fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f91ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f9203.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f9207.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f920b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f920f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389f9213.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389fa1b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\389fa1ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c52.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c56.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c5a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c5e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c62.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c66.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c6a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c6e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c72.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c76.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c7a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c7e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\38f99c82.msp


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b80.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b84.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b88.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b8c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b90.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b94.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b98.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8b9c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ab8ba0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae2435a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae2435e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae24362.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae24366.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae2436a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae2436e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae24372.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae24376.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ae2437a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3b709d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3b918db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3b918df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc76fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc76ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc7703.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc7707.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc770b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc770f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc7713.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc7717.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bc771b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3bcf1c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2135ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2135f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2135f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2135f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2135fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213601.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213605.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213609.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c21360d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213611.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213615.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213619.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c21361d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c213621.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2bea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2bee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2bf2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2bf6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2bfa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2bfe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2c02.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2c06.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3c2b2c0a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c47.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c4b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c4f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c53.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c57.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c5b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c5f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3d54c67.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc3e3a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc3e3a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc3e3a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc3e3ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc3e3b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc3e3b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc59306.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5930a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5930e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc59312.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc59316.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5931a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5931e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc59322.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc59326.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5932a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f683.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f687.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f68b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f68f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f693.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f697.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f69b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f69f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc5f6a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc626da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3dc626de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff535.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff539.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff53d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff541.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff545.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff549.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff54d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff551.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff555.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff559.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff55d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff561.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3e1ff565.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef6995.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef6999.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef699d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69a5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3ef69bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f3140f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eed5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eed9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eedd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eee1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eee5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eee9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eeed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eef1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eef5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3f5eef9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cb4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cb8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cbc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cc0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cc4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cc8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8ccc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cd0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\3fe8cd4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a82fe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a8302.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a8306.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a830a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a830e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a8312.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a8316.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a831a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\400a831e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ebb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ebf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ec3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ec7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ecb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ecf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ed3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010ed7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4010edb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\404c7a62.msp
c:\windows\Installer\404c7a66.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882a5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\40882c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478942.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478946.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4147894a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4147894e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478952.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478956.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4147895a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4147895e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478962.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478966.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4147896a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4147896e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41478972.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157d5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\415157e1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22e6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\41b22f2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ea44ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ea4503.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ea4507.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ea450b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ea450f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ea4513.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedbe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedc2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedc6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedd2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedd6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedda.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ebedde.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f49.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f4d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f51.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f55.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f59.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f5d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f61.msp
c:\windows\Installer\42ec3f65.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad58.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad5c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad60.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad64.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\430ad80.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465869.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4346586d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465871.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465875.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465879.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4346587d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465881.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465885.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465889.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4346588d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465891.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465895.msp
c:\windows\Installer\43465899.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4346589d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\45197.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4519b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4519f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\451a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\451a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\451ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\451af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\451b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1b8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1bc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4530d1c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4557f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\45583.msp
c:\windows\Installer\45587.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4558b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4558f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\45593.msp
c:\windows\Installer\45597.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4559b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4559f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee24.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee30.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee34.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee38.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee3c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee40.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee44.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee48.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee4c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\466dee50.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b170.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b174.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b178.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b17c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b180.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b184.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b188.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b18c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4677b190.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47db8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dbc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dc0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dc4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dc8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dcc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dd0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dd4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47dd8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47ddc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\47de0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4810969f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481096a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481096a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481096ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481096af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481096b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260ec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260f0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\481260f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a664.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a668.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a66c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a670.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a674.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a678.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a67c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a680.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4812a684.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe2d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe31.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe35.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe39.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe3d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe41.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe45.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe49.msp
c:\windows\Installer\486cbe4d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855039.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4985503d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855041.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855045.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855049.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4985504d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855051.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855055.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855059.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4985505d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855061.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855065.msp
c:\windows\Installer\49855069.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4985506d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a573188.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a57318c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a573190.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a573194.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a573198.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a57319c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a5731a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a5731a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4a5731a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34e6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4b9e34ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d37126c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d371270.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d371274.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d371278.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d37127c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d371280.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c4f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c53.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c57.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c5b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c5f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c67.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c6b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c6f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c73.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c77.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c7b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4d931c7f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d57.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d5b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d5f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d67.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d6b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d6f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d73.msp
c:\windows\Installer\4f7d9d77.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a656.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a65a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a65e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a662.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a666.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a66a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a66e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a672.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5090a676.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48610.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48614.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48618.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c4861c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48620.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48624.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48628.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c4862c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\50c48630.msp
c:\windows\Installer\514e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\514eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db343.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db347.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db34b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db34f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db353.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db357.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db35b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db35f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db363.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db367.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db36b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db36f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51db373.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51dda53.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51dda57.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51dda5b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51dda5f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51dda63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51dda67.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b19.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b2d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51e3b31.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1dff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e0f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f1e1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b67.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b6b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b6f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b73.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b77.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b7b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b7f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b83.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51f6b87.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe46b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe46f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe473.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe477.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe47b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe47f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe483.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe487.msp
c:\windows\Installer\51fe48b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5200ac0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5200ac4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\525d6563.msp
c:\windows\Installer\525d6567.msp
c:\windows\Installer\525d656b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\525d656f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\525d6573.msp
c:\windows\Installer\525d6577.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332744.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332748.msp
c:\windows\Installer\533274c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332750.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332754.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332758.msp
c:\windows\Installer\533275c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332760.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5332764.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539324.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539328.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53932c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539330.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539334.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539338.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53933c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539340.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539344.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539348.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53934c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539350.msp
c:\windows\Installer\539354.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb18c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb190.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb194.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb198.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb19c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb1a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb1a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb1a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53bb1ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53c338d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\53c3391.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee16.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee1a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee1e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee22.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee26.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee2a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee2e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee32.msp
c:\windows\Installer\55eaee36.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484e1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\57484fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5783abe7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5783abeb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5783abef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5783abf3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5783abf7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5783abfb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e521.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e525.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e529.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e52d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e531.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e535.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e539.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e53d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e541.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e545.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e549.msp
c:\windows\Installer\579e54d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593315.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593319.msp
c:\windows\Installer\59331d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593321.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593325.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593329.msp
c:\windows\Installer\59332d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593331.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593335.msp
c:\windows\Installer\593339.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d80.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d84.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d88.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5b0d8d8c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5caa1e7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5caa1e80.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5caa1e84.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5caa1e88.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5caa1e8c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5caa1e90.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c83.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c87.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c8b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c8f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c93.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c97.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c9b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43c9f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43ca3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43ca7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43cab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43caf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d43cb3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d4cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\5d4d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020baf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bb3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bb7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bbb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bbf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bc3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bc7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bcb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bcf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bd3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6020bd7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d596.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d59a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d59e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d5a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d5a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d5aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d5ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d5b2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6033d5b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c80.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c84.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c88.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c8c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c90.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c94.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c98.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6c9c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6ca0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6ca4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61a6ca8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61d065cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61d065d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61d065d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61d065d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61d065dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\61d065e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3b6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3ba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3be.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3c2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3c6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3ca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\651b3da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55c7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55cb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\655a55e7.msp


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\windows\Installer\66f6bdf3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\66f6bdf7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\66f6bdfb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\66f6bdff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\66f6be03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\66f6be07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863935.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863939.msp
c:\windows\Installer\686393d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863941.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863945.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863949.msp
c:\windows\Installer\686394d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863951.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863955.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6863959.msp
c:\windows\Installer\686395d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc0f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\68bcc27.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac55.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac59.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac5d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac61.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac65.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac69.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac6d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\699ac75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a70f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a713.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a717.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a71b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a71f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a723.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a727.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a72b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a72f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a1a733.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808a98.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808a9c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808aa0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808aa4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808aa8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808aac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808ab0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808ab4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6a808ab8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5ce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5d2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5e6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6bef5f2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6c1d3105.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6c1d3109.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6c1d310d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6c1d3111.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6c1d3115.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6c1d3119.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd81.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd85.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd89.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd8d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd91.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd95.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd99.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcd9d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcda1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6dfcda5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b2a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b2e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b32.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b36.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b3a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b3e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b42.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b46.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6f85b4a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa40b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa40b7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea07.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea0b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea0f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea13.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea17.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea1b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fa6ea23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd0ff0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd0ff4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd0ff8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd0ffc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd1000.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd1004.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd1008.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd100c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\6fd1010.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71456465.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71456469.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7145646d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71456471.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71456475.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71456479.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f2893.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f2897.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f289b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f289f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28b7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28bb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28bf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\71f28c3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb21d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb221.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb225.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb229.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb22d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb231.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb235.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb239.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb23d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb241.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb245.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb249.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb24d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\72eb251.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74080e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74080e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547cb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547ef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74547fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8ef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f8ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f903.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f907.msp
c:\windows\Installer\745f90b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cc8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0ccc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cd0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cd4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cd8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cdc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0ce0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0ce4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0ce8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cf0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cf4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74b0cf8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd5313.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd5317.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd531b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd531f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd5323.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd5327.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd532b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd532f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\74cd5333.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7570f8d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\760fb97.msp
c:\windows\Installer\760fb9b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c82.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c86.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c8a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c8e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c96.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646c9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7646ca2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\766bb588.msp
c:\windows\Installer\766bb58c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\766bb590.msp
c:\windows\Installer\766bb594.msp
c:\windows\Installer\766bb598.msp
c:\windows\Installer\766bb59c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cd3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cd7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cdb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cdf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792ce3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792ce7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792ceb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cf3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cf7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cfb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792cff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7792d03.msp
c:\windows\Installer\780884f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7808853.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39d8e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39d92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39d96.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39d9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39d9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39da2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39da6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39daa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\79f39dae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7a22fca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7a22fce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7b921a71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7b921a75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7b921a79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7b921a7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7b921a81.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7b921a85.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7db054a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7db054e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7e7cbbc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\7e7cbc0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065146.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806514a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806514e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065152.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065156.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806515a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806515e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065162.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065166.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806516a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806516e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065172.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8065176.msp
c:\windows\Installer\806517a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa984.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa988.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa98c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa990.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa994.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa998.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa99c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa9a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa9a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa9a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa9ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa9b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80aa9b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80b87568.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80b8756c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80b87570.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80b87574.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80b87578.msp
c:\windows\Installer\80b8757c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d0316.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d031a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d031e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d0322.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d0326.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d032a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d032e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d0332.msp
c:\windows\Installer\81d0336.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6c0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6c4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\858e6e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85a7e5d6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85a7e5da.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85a7e5de.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85a7e5e2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85a7e5e6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85a7e5ea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae08d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae091.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae095.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae099.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae09d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae0a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae0a5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae0a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85ae0ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcb8f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcb93.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcb97.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcb9b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcb9f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcba3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcba7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\85dcbab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765e93.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765e97.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765e9b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765e9f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765ea3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765ea7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765eab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765eaf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765eb3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8765eb7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e81.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e85.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e89.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e8d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e91.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e95.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e99.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8819e9d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\88b05ee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\88b05f2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eb8a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eb8e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eb92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eb96.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eb9a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eb9e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eba2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895eba6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895ebaa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\895ebae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\899442b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\899442f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8994433.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8994437.msp
c:\windows\Installer\899443b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\899443f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8994443.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8994447.msp
c:\windows\Installer\899444b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\899444f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8994453.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8994457.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db59f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5a3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5a7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5ab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5af.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5b3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5b7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5bb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5bf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5c3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5c7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5cb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\89db5cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a1892c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18930.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18934.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18938.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a1893c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18940.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18944.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18948.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a1894c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18950.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18954.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a18958.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a1895c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84ef0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84ef4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84ef8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84efc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f00.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f04.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f08.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f0c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f10.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f14.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f18.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8a84f1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40c8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40cc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40d0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40d4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40d8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40dc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ab40e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ace4159.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ace415d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ace4161.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ace4165.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ace4169.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ace416d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9e0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9e4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9ec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9f0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2d9fc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8e2da00.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac2e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac32.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac36.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac3a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac3e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac42.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac46.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac4a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\8ff4ac4e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250ca7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250cab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250caf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250cb3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250cb7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250cbb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250cbf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9250cc3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277078.msp
c:\windows\Installer\927707c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277080.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277084.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277088.msp
c:\windows\Installer\927708c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277090.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277094.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9277098.msp
c:\windows\Installer\927709c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a248.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a24c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a250.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a254.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a258.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a25c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a260.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a264.msp
c:\windows\Installer\941a268.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0aed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0af1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0af5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0af9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0afd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0b01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0b05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\951b0b09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165ef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9a4165f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c34a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c34e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c352.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c356.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c35a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c35e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c362.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c366.msp
c:\windows\Installer\9f67c36a.msp


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

c:\windows\Installer\a1a630d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6311.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6315.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6319.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a631d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6321.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6325.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6329.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a632d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6331.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6335.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1a6339.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e1343.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e1347.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e134b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e134f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e1353.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e1357.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e135b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e135f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a1e1363.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44061b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44061f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a440623.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a440627.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44062b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44062f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a440633.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a440637.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44063b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44063f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a440643.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a440647.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a444864.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a444868.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44486c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a444870.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a444874.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a444878.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a47e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a482.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a486.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a48a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a48e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a492.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a496.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a49a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a49e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a4a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a4a6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a4aa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a44a4ae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3c7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3cb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3cf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3d3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a45d3e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a4649f1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a4649f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a4649f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a4649fd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a464a01.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a464a05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a464a09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a464a0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a464a11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a4678c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a4678c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b1f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b23.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b27.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b2b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b2f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b33.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b37.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b3b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a48e3b3f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599064.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599068.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a59906c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599070.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599074.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599078.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a59907c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599080.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a599084.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620d9b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620d9f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620da3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620da7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620dab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620daf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620db3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620db7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a620dbb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a629a1c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a629a20.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a8701.msp
c:\windows\Installer\a8705.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045d5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045e1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\aa045e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c56a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c56e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c572.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c576.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c57a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c57e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c582.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c586.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c58a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c58e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c592.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c596.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c59a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\b40c59e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb22298.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb2229c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222a0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222a4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222a8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222ac.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222b0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222b4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bb222b8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc80513.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc80517.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc8051b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc8051f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc80523.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc80527.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc8052b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc8052f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc80533.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc80537.msp
c:\windows\Installer\bc8053b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be5715c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57160.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57164.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57168.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be5716c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57170.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57174.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57178.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be5717c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57180.msp
c:\windows\Installer\be57184.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065930.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065934.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065938.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c06593c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065940.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065944.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065948.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c06594c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065950.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065954.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065958.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c06595c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c065960.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c20930e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c209312.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45853f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c458543.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c458547.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45854b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45854f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c458553.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c458557.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45855b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45855f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c458563.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c458567.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45856b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c45856f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505a1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505a5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505a9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505ad.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505b1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c5505d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9ad2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9ad6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9ada.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9ade.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9ae2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9ae6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9aea.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9aee.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9af2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9af6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9afa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6b9afe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5604.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5608.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c560c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5610.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5614.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5618.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c561c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5620.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5624.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5628.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c562c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5630.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5634.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c6c5638.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c7d5229.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c875b7f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c875b83.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6cd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6d1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6d5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6d9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6dd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6e1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6e5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6e9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ac6ed.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed0fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed0ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed103.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed107.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed10b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed10f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed113.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed117.msp
c:\windows\Installer\c8ed11b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ca6ee71.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ca6ee75.msp
c:\windows\Installer\cc8be05.msp
c:\windows\Installer\cc8be09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\cc8be0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\cc8be11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\cc8be15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\cc8be19.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceeab.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceeaf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceeb3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceeb7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceebb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceebf.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceec3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceec7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\ceecb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d016215.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d016219.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d0e325b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d0e325f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb96b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb96f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb973.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb977.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb97b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb97f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb983.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb987.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb98b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb98f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb993.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb997.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb99b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d2cb99f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310768.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d31076c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310770.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310774.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310778.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d31077c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310780.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310784.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310788.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d31078c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310790.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310794.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d310798.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434331.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434335.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434339.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d43433d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434341.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434345.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434349.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d43434d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434351.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d434355.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46d7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46db.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46df.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46e3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46e7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46eb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46ef.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46f3.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46f7.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46fb.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f46ff.msp
c:\windows\Installer\d7f4703.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82daa.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dae.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82db2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82db6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dba.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dbe.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dc2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dc6.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dca.msp
c:\windows\Installer\da82dce.msp
c:\windows\Installer\db172f5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\db172f9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d28.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d2c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d30.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d34.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d38.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d3c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d40.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d44.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d48.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d4c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dbc4d50.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de66.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de6a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de6e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de72.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de76.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de7a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de7e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de82.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de86.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de8a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de8e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dc7de92.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac09.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac0d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac11.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac15.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac19.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac2d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac31.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac35.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dceac39.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae5c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae60.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae64.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\dd1ae7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093208.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e09320c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093210.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093214.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093218.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e09321c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093220.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093224.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e093228.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de678.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de67c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de680.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de684.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de688.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de68c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de690.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de694.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de698.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e4de69c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e7c5f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\e7c63.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f371367.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f37136b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f37136f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f371373.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f371377.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f37137b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f37137f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f371383.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f371387.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f37138b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d68.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d6c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d70.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d74.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d78.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d7c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d80.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d84.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d88.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d8c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d90.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d94.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d98.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f41d9c.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6a94b5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6a94b9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6a94bd.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6a94c1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6a94c5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6a94c9.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b0476.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b047a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b047e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b0482.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b0486.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b048a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b048e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b0492.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b0496.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b049a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b049e.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6b04a2.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c4747.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c474b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c474f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c4753.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c4757.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c475b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c475f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c4763.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6c4767.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac2b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac2f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac33.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac37.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac3b.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac3f.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac43.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cac47.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cbc86.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f6cbc8a.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd1d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd21.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd25.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd29.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd2d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd31.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd35.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f7ffd39.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f8864e8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f8864ec.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f8864f0.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f8864f4.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f8864f8.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f8864fc.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f886500.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f886504.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f886508.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f88eb10.msp
c:\windows\Installer\f88eb14.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab79.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab7d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab81.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab85.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab89.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab8d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab91.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab95.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab99.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6ab9d.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6aba1.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6aba5.msp
c:\windows\Installer\fc6aba9.msp
c:\windows\smante~1
c:\windows\system32\bang-006.ico
c:\windows\system32\curity~1
c:\windows\system32\Data
c:\windows\system32\drivers\MSIVXeqidkkwbgchqekaghisqniinumtfggov.sys
c:\windows\system32\j3
c:\windows\system32\MSIVXcount
c:\windows\system32\MSIVXevmawtehkbciwklueoklevtwokbjjaps.dll
c:\windows\system32\MSIVXuimmfayqjmxsesfdueidadfhtiqvkomg.dll


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Service_MSIVXserv.sys
-------\Legacy_CLIENT_IP-IPX
-------\Legacy_IPRIP
-------\Legacy_WINDOWS_OVERLAY_COMPONENTS

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-06-22 to 2009-07-22 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-03-30 14:33 96104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-03-24 20:08 55640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-02-13 16:29 22360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntmgr.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-02-13 16:17 45416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntdd.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-07-22 05:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Avira
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-07-22 05:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Avira
2009-07-21 07:37 . 2009-07-21 07:37 3775176 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam-setup.exe
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\trend micro
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:28 -------- d-----w- C:\rsit
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:23 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-20 05:56 . 2009-07-22 07:20 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WalkerPoker
2009-07-15 19:10 . 2009-07-15 19:10 75040 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\Installer Cache\iTunes 8.2.1.6\SetupAdmin.exe
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-13 17:36 38160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-21 07:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-13 17:36 19096 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-05 19:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-05 09:25 . 3085-07-11 12:51 5 ----a-w- c:\windows\sbacknt.bin
2009-07-05 09:25 . 2009-07-05 09:25 152904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vghd.scr
2009-07-05 09:25 . 2009-07-05 19:02 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\vghd
2009-07-05 00:56 . 2009-07-05 00:56 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\IECompatCache
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\LocalService\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\PrivacIE
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55 -------- d-sh--w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:54 . 2009-07-05 00:54 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:44 . 2009-07-05 01:14 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\ie8updates
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2006-10-17 17:06 78336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-06-02 10:12 102912 -c----w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iecompat.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-04-30 21:22 12800 -c----w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpshims.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-04-30 21:22 246272 -c----w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieproxy.dll
2009-07-03 18:26 . 2009-07-03 18:32 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\FullTiltPoker
2009-06-30 18:58 . 2009-06-30 18:58 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\Xenocode
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-06-30 19:24 -------- d-----w- C:\HMArchive
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-06-30 18:57 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-07-04 05:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Holdem Manager
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2009-06-05 15:42 39424 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2009-06-05 15:42 2060288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-07-22 07:41 . 2006-11-01 02:10 -------- d---a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-07-22 05:04 . 2007-03-21 01:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Logitech
2009-07-22 05:04 . 2005-07-30 01:22 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-07-22 05:02 . 2008-09-28 19:12 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Absolute Poker
2009-07-21 15:41 . 2005-07-07 20:13 92624 -c--a-w- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-07-21 10:20 . 2009-03-19 00:05 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger
2009-07-21 07:38 . 2007-04-07 05:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-07-21 06:13 . 2008-07-04 05:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PokerStars
2009-07-21 04:12 . 2008-07-03 21:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Full Tilt Poker
2009-07-20 21:31 . 2009-02-12 04:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Office 2007 Portable 6 in 1
2009-07-20 00:14 . 2005-07-07 19:01 -------- d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-19 17:14 . 2006-06-29 04:49 1324 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-07-15 23:40 . 2008-01-21 03:01 363 ----a-w- c:\windows\win.tmp
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2007-08-06 21:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2007-07-01 22:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2006-01-22 07:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2009-07-08 20:59 . 2007-03-23 04:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-08 06:44 . 2009-04-02 01:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Rushmore Casino
2009-07-08 06:19 . 2005-07-19 22:31 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-07 05:31 . 2006-12-11 02:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-07-07 05:31 . 2009-04-02 20:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-06-30 19:15 . 2009-06-30 19:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PostgreSQL
2009-06-29 00:06 . 2009-06-17 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2006-11-05 19:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2009-06-21 22:29 . 2008-08-25 03:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\LimeWire
2009-06-17 22:55 . 2009-06-17 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-17 22:55 . 2009-06-17 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AskBarDis
2009-06-17 18:52 . 2006-03-02 03:33 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
2009-06-16 14:36 . 2004-08-04 12:00 81920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2009-06-16 14:36 . 2004-08-04 12:00 119808 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2009-06-16 02:21 . 2006-11-26 15:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\QuickTime
2009-06-16 02:20 . 2007-07-01 22:21 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
2009-06-11 20:08 . 2009-06-11 20:08 152576 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_14\lzma.dll
2009-06-03 19:09 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1291264 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2009-05-21 15:33 . 2009-03-19 00:08 410984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-05-07 15:32 . 2004-08-04 12:00 345600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 823296 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 823296 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 815104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0a.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 811008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx16.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 802816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 685056 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DivX.dll
2009-06-13 09:59 . 2008-06-17 20:12 134648 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\brwsrcmp.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 1044480 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\libdivx.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ssldivx.dll
2007-04-24 14:26 . 2007-06-18 02:39 625152 -csha-w- c:\windows\BricoPacks\SysFiles\68_iexplore.exe
2004-08-04 11:00 . 2007-06-18 02:39 60416 -csha-w- c:\windows\BricoPacks\SysFiles\69_msimn.exe
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}]
2008-12-09 22:40 333192 ----a-w- c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}"= "c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll" [2008-12-09 333192]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4b1c1e16-6b34-430e-b074-5928eca4c150}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98}"= "c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll" [2008-12-09 333192]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4b1c1e16-6b34-430e-b074-5928eca4c150}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NVRaidService"="c:\windows\system32\nvraidservice.exe" [2005-08-18 113152]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2007-06-29 8466432]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-08-10 180269]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2007-06-29 81920]
"M-Audio Taskbar Icon"="c:\windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe" [2008-05-15 356864]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-05-14 177472]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-05-26 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-07-13 292128]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-05-21 148888]
"avgnt"="c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" [2009-03-02 209153]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" - c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe [2007-06-29 1626112]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" - c:\windows\KHALMNPR.Exe [2006-09-05 94208]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" - c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE [2007-04-16 577536]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2007-03-23 39264]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Windows Desktop Search.lnk - c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe [2007-2-5 118784]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2007-02-05 294400]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="c:\windows\system32\logonuiX.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\LBTWlgn]
2006-10-25 23:01 65536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTWlgn.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0SsiEfr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Authentication Packages REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0 nwprovau

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"nSvcLog"=2 (0x2)
"ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM)"=2 (0x2)
"Avg7UpdSvc"=2 (0x2)
"Avg7Alrt"=2 (0x2)
"WMP300NSvc"=2 (0x2)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run-]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
"IMJPMIG8.1"="c:\windows\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
"SoundMan"=SOUNDMAN.EXE
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Steam\\steamapps\\jsh0\\counter-strike source\\hl2.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\utorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1900:UDP"= 1900:UDPxpsp2res.dll,-22007
"2869:TCP"= 2869:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22008
"6881:TCP"= 6881:TCP:Torrents

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\IcmpSettings]
"AllowInboundEchoRequest"= 1 (0x1)

R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler;c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [7/22/2009 1:17 AM 108289]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LBeepKE.sys [3/20/2007 9:43 PM 3712]
R2 NwSapAgent;SAP Agent;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 8:00 AM 14336]
R3 MAUSBFT;Service for M-Audio Fast Track USB (WDM);c:\windows\system32\drivers\mausbft.sys [12/28/2008 3:32 PM 132096]
S0 ntcdrdrv;ntcdrdrv; [x]
S0 tctteukd;tctteukd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\kwzl.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kwzl.sys [?]
S1 parvdmm;parvdmm;c:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdmm.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdmm.sys [?]
S3 CEDRIVER52;CEDRIVER52;\??\d:\program files\Cheat Engine\dbk32.sys --> d:\program files\Cheat Engine\dbk32.sys [?]
S3 emuumidi;E-MU USB-MIDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\emuumidi.sys [4/26/2005 8:43 PM 36736]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.10.1;c:\windows\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [4/21/2007 3:07 PM 33792]
S3 ziytizkh;ziytizkh; [x]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
p2psvc REG_MULTI_SZ p2psvc p2pimsvc p2pgasvc PNRPSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-07-14 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

HKU-Default-Run-Spyware Doctor - (no file)

.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = about:blank
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
Trusted Zone: microsoft.com\update
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lztt9pdb.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=2706&invocationType=tb50fftrie7&query=
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - www.google.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lztt9pdb.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npmnqmp071102000005.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npmusicn.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-07-22 04:03
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005\Software\ASProtect]
@DACL=(02 001e)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-2-0)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-6)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (Owner)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-2)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-4)
@Denied: (Full) (AuthenticatedUsers)
@Denied: (Full) (Users)
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{BEB3C0C7-B648-4257-96D9-B5D024816E27}\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:ec,2b,f4,dc,3f,52,a1,3a,cd,df,c2,f2,7b,82,63,f6,78,af,3c,9d,ae,
5d,7c,bb,e7,ff,83,8e,0d,d6,b4,8a,99,8b,c7,bb,64,bf,02,45,40,c0,c5,a3,20,ee,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Cryptography\RNG*]
"Seed"=hex:49,31,f4,88,04,28,01,14,c5,ca,fa,5f,f5,cf,66,6e,1f,6c,42,48,3b,1d,
bb,84,6e,c3,98,a3,07,68,b8,a1,8e,3f,71,ca,a8,53,6d,af,a8,e5,29,51,a3,e5,99,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\LocalSystem\Components\Ø•€|ÿÿÿÿ•€|ù•Ôw*]
"5E7CEC10DF0760D4F8DAFB12FDC06CCD"="02:\\Software\\Adobe\\FeatureSubscriptions\\DVAAdobeDocMeta\\{01CEC7E5-70FD-4D06-8FAD-BF21DF0CC6DC}\\Registered"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Minnetonka Audio Software\SurCode Dolby Digital Premiere\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:ec,2b,f4,dc,3f,52,a1,3a,cd,df,c2,f2,7b,82,63,f6,78,af,3c,9d,ae,
5d,7c,bb,e7,ff,83,8e,0d,d6,b4,8a,99,8b,c7,bb,64,bf,02,45,40,c0,c5,a3,20,ee,\
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(848)
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTServ.dll

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(6352)
c:\program files\Stardock\ObjectDock\DockShellHook.dll
c:\windows\system32\nview.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\deskbar.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\en-us\dbres.dll.mui
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\dbres.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\wordwheel.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\en-us\msnlExtRes.dll.mui
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\msnlExtRes.dll
c:\windows\system32\nvwddi.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\btncopy.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\program files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchindexer.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchprotocolhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchfilterhost.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-07-22 4:10 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-07-22 08:09

Pre-Run: 7,732,973,568 bytes free
Post-Run: 7,875,153,920 bytes free

WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Pro-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

3857 --- E O F --- 2009-07-15 12:00


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

And now for the new HJT log


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:13:50 AM, on 7/22/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HJT.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = prosearching.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Walker Poker - {533caed3-32dd-436e-9e56-27e70d5190bb} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Walker Poker\Walker Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Monarch - {AAE1DA7C-4A24-4E45-8D74-F49FB25B2383} - http://www.monarchcomputer.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {85D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/securelogin-devel.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9762 bytes


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Henry!

How is the computer running now???

*TFC(Temp File Cleaner):*


Please download TFC to your desktop, 
Save any unsaved work. *TFC* will close all open application windows.
Double-click *TFC.exe* to run the program.
If prompted, click "*Yes*" to reboot.

*Note:* _Save your work._ TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. Only if needed will you be prompted to reboot.

*COMBOFIX-Script*
A word of warning: Please do not run ComboFix on your own. This tool is not a toy and not for everyday use.


 Please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present *inside* the code box below:


```
File::
d:\program files\Cheat Engine\dbk32.sys
c:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdmm.sys
c:\windows\system32\drivers\kwzl.sys 

Folder::
c:\program files\AskBarDis

Driver::
ziytizkh
CEDRIVER52
Parvdmm
tctteukd 

Registry::
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4b1c1e16-6b34-430e-b074-5928eca4c150}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98}"=-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}"=-
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"Avg7UpdSvc"=-
"Avg7Alrt"=-
```

 Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the "*Save as type*" to "*All Files*" and place it on your desktop.










*Very Important!* Temporarily disable your anti-virus, script blocking and any anti-malware real-time protection before following the steps below. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause "unpredictable results".
If you need help to disable your protection programs see here.
 Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.* 
 ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
 When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply. 
CAUTION: Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.

Please reply with:-

 Combofix log
New HJT log


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Very obvious difference, I can't thank you enough already for everything! Here's the CF log:

ComboFix 09-07-22.01 - Henry Shoults 07/22/2009 14:30.2.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1503 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\Cf.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: AntiVir Desktop *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {AD166499-45F9-482A-A743-FDD3350758C7}

FILE ::
"c:\windows\system32\drivers\kwzl.sys"
"c:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdmm.sys"
"d:\program files\Cheat Engine\dbk32.sys"
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\program files\AskBarDis
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askPopStp.dll
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\AskService.exe
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\psvince.dll
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\000135FF
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\000136BA
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\00013728.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\000137C4.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\0001392B.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\000139B8.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\000139F7.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\00013A45.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\00013A83.bin
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Cache\files.ini
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\History\search
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Settings\AskLogo.ico
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Settings\config.dat
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Settings\prevcfg.htm
c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\Settings\prevCfg2.htm
c:\program files\AskBarDis\unins000.dat
c:\program files\AskBarDis\unins000.exe

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_CEDRIVER52
-------\Legacy_PARVDMM
-------\Legacy_ZIYTIZKH
-------\Service_CEDRIVER52
-------\Service_parvdmm
-------\Service_tctteukd
-------\Service_ziytizkh

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-06-22 to 2009-07-22 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-03-30 14:33 96104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-03-24 20:08 55640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-02-13 16:29 22360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntmgr.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-02-13 16:17 45416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntdd.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-07-22 05:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Avira
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-07-22 05:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Avira
2009-07-21 07:37 . 2009-07-21 07:37 3775176 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam-setup.exe
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\trend micro
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:28 -------- d-----w- C:\rsit
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:23 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-20 05:56 . 2009-07-22 17:20 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WalkerPoker
2009-07-15 19:10 . 2009-07-15 19:10 75040 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\Installer Cache\iTunes 8.2.1.6\SetupAdmin.exe
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-13 17:36 38160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-21 07:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-13 17:36 19096 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-05 19:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-05 09:25 . 3085-07-11 12:51 5 ----a-w- c:\windows\sbacknt.bin
2009-07-05 09:25 . 2009-07-05 09:25 152904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vghd.scr
2009-07-05 09:25 . 2009-07-05 19:02 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\vghd
2009-07-05 00:56 . 2009-07-05 00:56 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\IECompatCache
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\LocalService\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\PrivacIE
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55 -------- d-sh--w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:54 . 2009-07-05 00:54 -------- d-sh--w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:44 . 2009-07-05 01:14 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\ie8updates
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2006-10-17 17:06 78336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-06-02 10:12 102912 -c----w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iecompat.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-04-30 21:22 12800 -c----w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpshims.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-04-30 21:22 246272 -c----w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieproxy.dll
2009-07-03 18:26 . 2009-07-03 18:32 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\FullTiltPoker
2009-06-30 18:58 . 2009-06-30 18:58 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\Xenocode
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-06-30 19:24 -------- d-----w- C:\HMArchive
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-06-30 18:57 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-07-04 05:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Holdem Manager
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2009-06-05 15:42 39424 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2009-06-05 15:42 2060288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-07-22 18:03 . 2007-04-07 05:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-07-22 07:41 . 2006-11-01 02:10 -------- d---a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-07-22 05:04 . 2007-03-21 01:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Logitech
2009-07-22 05:04 . 2005-07-30 01:22 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-07-22 05:02 . 2008-09-28 19:12 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Absolute Poker
2009-07-21 15:41 . 2005-07-07 20:13 92624 -c--a-w- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-07-21 10:20 . 2009-03-19 00:05 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger
2009-07-21 06:13 . 2008-07-04 05:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PokerStars
2009-07-21 04:12 . 2008-07-03 21:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Full Tilt Poker
2009-07-20 21:31 . 2009-02-12 04:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Office 2007 Portable 6 in 1
2009-07-20 00:14 . 2005-07-07 19:01 -------- d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-19 17:14 . 2006-06-29 04:49 1324 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2007-08-06 21:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2007-07-01 22:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2006-01-22 07:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2009-07-08 20:59 . 2007-03-23 04:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-08 06:44 . 2009-04-02 01:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Rushmore Casino
2009-07-08 06:19 . 2005-07-19 22:31 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-07 05:31 . 2006-12-11 02:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-07-07 05:31 . 2009-04-02 20:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-06-30 19:15 . 2009-06-30 19:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PostgreSQL
2009-06-29 00:06 . 2009-06-17 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2006-11-05 19:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2009-06-21 22:29 . 2008-08-25 03:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\LimeWire
2009-06-17 22:55 . 2009-06-17 22:55 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-17 18:52 . 2006-03-02 03:33 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
2009-06-16 14:36 . 2004-08-04 12:00 81920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2009-06-16 14:36 . 2004-08-04 12:00 119808 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2009-06-16 02:21 . 2006-11-26 15:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\QuickTime
2009-06-16 02:20 . 2007-07-01 22:21 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
2009-06-11 20:08 . 2009-06-11 20:08 152576 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_14\lzma.dll
2009-06-03 19:09 . 2004-08-04 12:00 1291264 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2009-05-21 15:33 . 2009-03-19 00:08 410984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-05-07 15:32 . 2004-08-04 12:00 345600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 823296 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 823296 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 815104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0a.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 811008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx16.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 802816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 685056 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DivX.dll
2009-06-13 09:59 . 2008-06-17 20:12 134648 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\brwsrcmp.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 1044480 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\libdivx.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ssldivx.dll
2007-04-24 14:26 . 2007-06-18 02:39 625152 -csha-w- c:\windows\BricoPacks\SysFiles\68_iexplore.exe
2004-08-04 11:00 . 2007-06-18 02:39 60416 -csha-w- c:\windows\BricoPacks\SysFiles\69_msimn.exe
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_08.03.51 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2009-07-22 18:37 . 2009-07-22 18:37 16384 c:\windows\TEMP\Perflib_Perfdata_268.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NVRaidService"="c:\windows\system32\nvraidservice.exe" [2005-08-18 113152]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2007-06-29 8466432]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-08-10 180269]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2007-06-29 81920]
"M-Audio Taskbar Icon"="c:\windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe" [2008-05-15 356864]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-05-14 177472]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-05-26 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-07-13 292128]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-05-21 148888]
"avgnt"="c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" [2009-03-02 209153]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" - c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe [2007-06-29 1626112]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" - c:\windows\KHALMNPR.Exe [2006-09-05 94208]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" - c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE [2007-04-16 577536]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2007-03-23 39264]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Windows Desktop Search.lnk - c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe [2007-2-5 118784]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2007-02-05 294400]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="c:\windows\system32\logonuiX.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\LBTWlgn]
2006-10-25 23:01 65536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTWlgn.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0SsiEfr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Authentication Packages REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0 nwprovau

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"nSvcLog"=2 (0x2)
"ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM)"=2 (0x2)
"Avg7UpdSvc"=2 (0x2)
"Avg7Alrt"=2 (0x2)
"WMP300NSvc"=2 (0x2)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run-]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
"IMJPMIG8.1"="c:\windows\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
"SoundMan"=SOUNDMAN.EXE
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Steam\\steamapps\\jsh0\\counter-strike source\\hl2.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\utorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1900:UDP"= 1900:UDPxpsp2res.dll,-22007
"2869:TCP"= 2869:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22008
"6881:TCP"= 6881:TCP:Torrents

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\IcmpSettings]
"AllowInboundEchoRequest"= 1 (0x1)

R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler;c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [7/22/2009 1:17 AM 108289]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LBeepKE.sys [3/20/2007 9:43 PM 3712]
R2 NwSapAgent;SAP Agent;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 8:00 AM 14336]
R3 MAUSBFT;Service for M-Audio Fast Track USB (WDM);c:\windows\system32\drivers\mausbft.sys [12/28/2008 3:32 PM 132096]
S0 ntcdrdrv;ntcdrdrv; [x]
S3 emuumidi;E-MU USB-MIDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\emuumidi.sys [4/26/2005 8:43 PM 36736]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.10.1;c:\windows\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [4/21/2007 3:07 PM 33792]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
p2psvc REG_MULTI_SZ p2psvc p2pimsvc p2pgasvc PNRPSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-07-14 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = about:blank
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
Trusted Zone: microsoft.com\update
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lztt9pdb.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=2706&invocationType=tb50fftrie7&query=
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - www.google.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lztt9pdb.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npmnqmp071102000005.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npmusicn.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-07-22 14:38
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005\Software\ASProtect]
@DACL=(02 001e)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-2-0)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-6)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (Owner)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-2)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-4)
@Denied: (Full) (AuthenticatedUsers)
@Denied: (Full) (Users)
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{BEB3C0C7-B648-4257-96D9-B5D024816E27}\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:ec,2b,f4,dc,3f,52,a1,3a,cd,df,c2,f2,7b,82,63,f6,78,af,3c,9d,ae,
5d,7c,bb,e7,ff,83,8e,0d,d6,b4,8a,99,8b,c7,bb,64,bf,02,45,40,c0,c5,a3,20,ee,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Cryptography\RNG*]
"Seed"=hex:49,31,f4,88,04,28,01,14,c5,ca,fa,5f,f5,cf,66,6e,1f,6c,42,48,3b,1d,
bb,84,6e,c3,98,a3,07,68,b8,a1,8e,3f,71,ca,a8,53,6d,af,a8,e5,29,51,a3,e5,99,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\LocalSystem\Components\Ø•€|ÿÿÿÿ•€|ù•Ôw*]
"5E7CEC10DF0760D4F8DAFB12FDC06CCD"="02:\\Software\\Adobe\\FeatureSubscriptions\\DVAAdobeDocMeta\\{01CEC7E5-70FD-4D06-8FAD-BF21DF0CC6DC}\\Registered"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Minnetonka Audio Software\SurCode Dolby Digital Premiere\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:ec,2b,f4,dc,3f,52,a1,3a,cd,df,c2,f2,7b,82,63,f6,78,af,3c,9d,ae,
5d,7c,bb,e7,ff,83,8e,0d,d6,b4,8a,99,8b,c7,bb,64,bf,02,45,40,c0,c5,a3,20,ee,\
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(856)
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTServ.dll

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(5360)
c:\program files\Stardock\ObjectDock\DockShellHook.dll
c:\windows\system32\nview.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\deskbar.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\en-us\dbres.dll.mui
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\dbres.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\wordwheel.dll
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\en-us\msnlExtRes.dll.mui
c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\msnlExtRes.dll
c:\windows\system32\nvwddi.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\btncopy.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchindexer.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchprotocolhost.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
c:\program files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchfilterhost.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-07-22 14:44 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-07-22 18:43
ComboFix2.txt 2009-07-22 08:10

Pre-Run: 10,902,310,912 bytes free
Post-Run: 10,846,384,128 bytes free

322 --- E O F --- 2009-07-15 12:00


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

And the new HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:50:10 PM, on 7/22/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HJT.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = prosearching.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_14.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Walker Poker - {533caed3-32dd-436e-9e56-27e70d5190bb} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Walker Poker\Walker Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Monarch - {AAE1DA7C-4A24-4E45-8D74-F49FB25B2383} - http://www.monarchcomputer.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {85D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/securelogin-devel.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9502 bytes


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Open *Hijack This * and select *Do a System Scan Only* place a check next to the below lines if still present 


* R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = prosearching.com
O9 - Extra button: Monarch - {AAE1DA7C-4A24-4E45-8D74-F49FB25B2383} - <http://www.monarchcomputer.com> (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {85D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemp...ogin-devel.cab <http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/securelogin-devel.cab>
*

Once selected close all windows except HJT an click on *Fix Checked*

Update *Java Runtime*

You are using an old version of Java. Sun's Java is sometimes updated in order to eliminate the exploitation of vulnerabilities in an existing version. For this reason, it's extremely important that you keep the program up to date, and also remove the older more vulnerable versions from your system. The most current version of Sun Java is: *Java Runtime Environment Version 6 Update 14*. 

Go to Java Site
Click to Download *Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 14*
In Platform box choose Windows.
Check the box to *Accept License Agreement* and click Continue.
Click on *Windows Offline Installation, * click on the link under it which says *"jre-6u14-windows-i586-p.exe"* and save the downloaded file to your desktop. 
Go to *Start* => *Control Panel* => *Add or Remove Programs* 
Uninstall *all* old versions of *Java* (Java 3 Runtime Environment, JRE or JSE) 
Install the new version by running the newly-downloaded file with the java icon which will be at your desktop, and follow the on-screen instructions. 
Reboot your computer 

Update *Adobe Reader*
Recently there have been vunerabilities detected in older versions of Adobe Reader. It is strongly suggested that you update to the current version. Adobe Reader 9.
You can download it from http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
After installing the latest *Adobe Reader*, uninstall all previous versions.
If you already have Adobe Photoshop® Album Starter Edition installed or do not wish to have it installed *UN*check the box which says Also Download Adobe Photoshop® Album Starter Edition.

*Kaspersky Online Scan*
Do an online scan with *>Kaspersky Online Scanner<*

Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*
Make sure these boxes are checked (ticked). If they are not, please tick them and click on the *Save* button:
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
Archives
Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button
Please post this log in your next reply

Please reply with:-

 Kaspersky report
New HJT log


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

1% done after 25 minutes on the Kaspersky Scan, please don't unsubscribe if it takes longer than 5 days to finish hahahah


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Unfortunately this one will take a very long time, a very very long time


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

#1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER 7.0 REPORT
Thursday, July 23, 2009
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 7.0.26.13
Program database last update: Wednesday, July 22, 2009 23:38:49
Records in database: 2515919
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan settings:
Scan using the following database: extended
Scan archives: yes
Scan mail databases: yes

Scan area - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\

Scan statistics:
Files scanned: 213564
Threat name: 2
Infected objects: 22
Suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan: 07:51:40


File name / Threat name / Threats count
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\MSIVXuimmfayqjmxsesfdueidadfhtiqvkomg.dll.vir Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.clxm 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149905.dll Infected: Trojan.Win32.Agent.clxm 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149935.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149936.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149937.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149938.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149939.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149940.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149941.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149942.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149943.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149944.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149945.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149946.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149947.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149948.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149949.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149950.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149951.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149952.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149953.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1B87FB8D-4AB3-4228-91D2-57CF647F181E}\RP1029\A0149954.dll Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Mostofate.ac 1

The selected area was scanned.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

And #2

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:52:59 AM, on 7/23/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker\mainclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker\aphh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HJT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Walker Poker - {533caed3-32dd-436e-9e56-27e70d5190bb} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Walker Poker\Walker Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9188 bytes


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Henry,

Nearly 8 hours, wow! Result is great though.

How is the computer running? Any problems or issues?

Please re-run *RSIT*. Only one log will be produced this time. Post that along with answer to above questions.

Note Please dont use *Limewire* or *Utorrent* that I see running in your log until we are done.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

It seems just about everything is running better than ever! I can't thank you enough for all the help!

The only thing I still notice, and this is quite possibly completed unrelated, is that every time I boot up my computer, it will go to the screen where I have a few options, including booting up normally, booting up in safe mode, booting up from the last secure restore point, etc. No matter which option I choose, it will start to boot and then restart suddenly. The only remedy I've found is to press F10 when a certain screen appears during the attempted boots that says, "Press F10 to enter RAID utility setup". I then have to navigate the menus a couple times, without changing any settings, and then exit the setup menu. Somehow, this causes it to boot normally. At least until the next time I shut down.

If you know anything about that, it would be wonderful, but you have already surpassed my expectations on help. Thanks again.

And the log:

Logfile of random's system information tool 1.06 (written by random/random)
Run by Henry Shoults at 2009-07-23 03:15:31
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
System drive C: has 9 GB (6%) free of 142 GB
Total RAM: 2047 MB (50% free)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:15:32 AM, on 7/23/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker\mainclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker\aphh.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HJT.exe
c:\Program files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\RSIT.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\Henry Shoults.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Walker Poker - {533caed3-32dd-436e-9e56-27e70d5190bb} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Walker Poker\Walker Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9268 bytes

======Scheduled tasks folder======

C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

======Registry dump======

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}]
Adobe PDF Link Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll [2009-02-27 75128]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB}]
PCTools Site Guard - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll [2006-08-16 825528]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC}]
PCTools Browser Monitor - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll [2006-08-16 850104]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}]
Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2009-07-22 41368]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}]
JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll [2009-07-22 73728]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NVRaidService"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe [2005-08-18 113152]
"NvCplDaemon"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll [2007-06-29 8466432]
"nwiz"=nwiz.exe /install []
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"=C:\WINDOWS\KHALMNPR.EXE [2006-09-05 94208]
"SoundMan"=C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE [2007-04-16 577536]
"TkBellExe"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe [2006-08-10 180269]
"NvMediaCenter"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll [2007-06-29 81920]
"M-Audio Taskbar Icon"=C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe [2008-05-15 356864]
"AppleSyncNotifier"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe [2009-05-13 177472]
"QuickTime Task"=C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [2009-05-26 413696]
"iTunesHelper"=C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [2009-07-13 292128]
"avgnt"=C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe [2009-03-02 209153]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe [2009-07-22 148888]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"=C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe [2009-02-27 35696]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe [2008-04-13 15360]
"WMPNSCFG"=C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe [2006-10-18 204288]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"nSvcLog"=2
"ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM)"=2
"Avg7UpdSvc"=2
"Avg7Alrt"=2
"WMP300NSvc"=2

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Windows Desktop Search.lnk - C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe

C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Enable ObjectDock.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
ObjectDock.lnk - C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
Stardock ObjectDock.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\LBTWlgn]
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll [2006-10-25 65536]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WgaLogon]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaLogon.dll [2009-03-10 239496]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll [2006-10-18 133632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"=C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll [2007-02-05 294400]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"authentication packages"=msv1_0
nwprovau

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\nm]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\nm.sys]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\{1a3e09be-1e45-494b-9174-d7385b45bbf5}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=323
"NoDriveAutoRun"=67108863
"NoDrives"=0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"HonorAutoRunSetting"=
"NoDriveAutoRun"=
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=
"NoDrives"=

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft DirectPlay Voice Test"
"C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\jsh0\counter-strike source\hl2.exe"="C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\jsh0\counter-strike source\hl2.exe:*:Enabled:hl2"
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Loader\aolload.exe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Loader\aolload.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Loader"
"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe"="C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe"="C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:*:Enabled:Bonjour"
"C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe"="C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent"
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger (Phone)"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

======List of files/folders created in the last 1 months======

2009-07-22 17:26:57 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Adobe
2009-07-22 17:10:40 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaws.exe
2009-07-22 17:10:40 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.exe
2009-07-22 17:10:40 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
2009-07-22 16:27:52 ----SHD---- C:\RECYCLER
2009-07-22 14:47:15 ----D---- C:\Program Files\AskBardis
2009-07-22 14:44:58 ----A---- C:\ComboFix.txt
2009-07-22 03:36:51 ----A---- C:\Boot.bak
2009-07-22 03:36:50 ----RASHD---- C:\cmdcons
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
2009-07-22 03:32:24 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT
2009-07-22 03:32:05 ----D---- C:\Qoobox
2009-07-22 01:17:01 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Avira
2009-07-22 01:17:01 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Avira
2009-07-21 03:23:44 ----D---- C:\Program Files\trend micro
2009-07-21 03:23:43 ----D---- C:\rsit
2009-07-21 03:23:06 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-20 01:56:31 ----D---- C:\Program Files\WalkerPoker
2009-07-15 08:00:35 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973346$
2009-07-15 08:00:31 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971633$
2009-07-15 08:00:21 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961371$
2009-07-08 04:47:47 ----D---- C:\Program Files\HijackThis
2009-07-05 15:00:23 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-05 15:00:23 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-05 05:25:14 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\vghd
2009-07-04 20:44:45 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates
2009-07-04 20:43:51 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-07-04 20:25:37 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
2009-06-30 15:22:24 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\HMHud.INI
2009-06-30 15:15:24 ----D---- C:\Program Files\PostgreSQL
2009-06-30 14:57:48 ----D---- C:\HMArchive
2009-06-30 14:57:04 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Holdem Manager

======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 months======

3085-07-11 08:50:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\en-US
3085-07-11 08:50:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Help
3085-07-11 08:50:53 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2009-07-23 03:09:49 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-07-23 03:07:50 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Absolute Poker
2009-07-23 02:53:06 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2009-07-22 18:38:10 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Full Tilt Poker
2009-07-22 17:28:02 ----SHD---- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
2009-07-22 17:27:52 ----SHD---- C:\Config.Msi
2009-07-22 17:27:52 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe
2009-07-22 17:27:16 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2009-07-22 17:26:57 ----D---- C:\Program Files
2009-07-22 17:26:43 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS
2009-07-22 17:25:37 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32
2009-07-22 17:17:20 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2009-07-22 17:16:45 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
2009-07-22 17:14:14 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2
2009-07-22 17:11:54 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
2009-07-22 17:10:34 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-07-22 14:45:00 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
2009-07-22 14:38:44 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS
2009-07-22 14:38:44 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
2009-07-22 14:35:04 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\config
2009-07-22 14:32:58 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch
2009-07-22 14:32:55 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2009-07-22 04:08:24 ----RSHDC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllCache
2009-07-22 04:00:56 ----D---- C:\Temp
2009-07-22 03:41:28 ----AD---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-07-22 03:36:51 ----RASH---- C:\boot.ini
2009-07-22 01:17:05 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\inf
2009-07-22 01:05:44 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
2009-07-22 01:04:33 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Logitech
2009-07-22 01:04:23 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Java
2009-07-21 06:20:40 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger
2009-07-21 06:02:47 ----RSD---- C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
2009-07-21 05:57:07 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\kt
2009-07-21 02:13:33 ----D---- C:\Program Files\PokerStars
2009-07-20 17:31:28 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 2007 Portable 6 in 1
2009-07-19 20:14:38 ----HD---- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-15 19:40:50 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
2009-07-15 15:15:57 ----D---- C:\Program Files\iTunes
2009-07-15 15:15:51 ----D---- C:\Program Files\iPod
2009-07-15 15:15:51 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2009-07-15 08:00:35 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
2009-07-15 08:00:33 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
2009-07-08 16:59:04 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-08 02:44:17 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
2009-07-08 02:44:17 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Rushmore Casino
2009-07-08 02:19:42 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-07 08:10:58 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2009-07-07 01:31:37 ----D---- C:\Program Files\DivX
2009-07-07 01:31:21 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-07-04 21:13:13 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\WBEM
2009-07-04 21:13:13 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Media
2009-07-04 20:25:37 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot
2009-06-30 15:15:40 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings
2009-06-28 20:11:14 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Adobe
2009-06-28 20:06:46 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Azureus

======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R1 AmdK8;AMD Processor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AmdK8.sys [2005-03-09 36352]
R1 avgio;avgio; \??\C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgio.sys []
R1 avipbb;avipbb; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys [2009-03-30 96104]
R1 ikhfile;File Security Kernel Anti-Spyware Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ikhfile.sys [2007-01-19 30592]
R1 ikhlayer;Kernel Anti-Spyware Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ikhlayer.sys [2007-01-19 51072]
R1 InCDPass;InCDPass; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\InCDPass.sys [2004-09-13 28672]
R1 kbdhid;Keyboard HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys [2008-04-13 14592]
R1 ssmdrv;ssmdrv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ssmdrv.sys [2009-05-11 28520]
R1 Tcpip6;Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip6.sys [2008-06-20 225856]
R1 WS2IFSL;Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys [2004-08-04 12032]


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

R2 ASPI32;ASPI32; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ASPI32.sys [2002-07-16 16877]
R2 avgntflt;avgntflt; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys [2009-03-24 55640]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\LBeepKE.sys [2006-10-25 3712]
R2 NwlnkIpx;NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys [2008-04-13 88320]
R2 NwlnkNb;NWLink NetBIOS; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys [2004-08-04 63232]
R2 NwlnkSpx;NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys [2004-08-04 55936]
R3 ALCXWDM;Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS [2007-04-25 4030144]
R3 Arp1394;1394 ARP Client Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys [2008-04-13 60800]
R3 BCM43XX;Linksys Wireless-N PCI Adapter WMP300N; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl5.sys [2006-07-07 564224]
R3 btaudio;Bluetooth Audio Device; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\btaudio.sys [2006-08-17 328285]
R3 BTKRNL;Bluetooth Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btkrnl.sys [2006-08-17 851642]
R3 GEARAspiWDM;GEAR ASPI Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys [2009-03-19 23400]
R3 hcwPVRP2;Hauppauge WinTV-PVR PCI II (Encoder-16); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hcwPVRP2.sys [2004-10-27 819712]
R3 HidUsb;Microsoft HID Class Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys [2008-04-13 10368]
R3 MAUSBFT;Service for M-Audio Fast Track USB (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mausbft.sys [2007-11-13 132096]
R3 mouhid;Mouse HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys [2004-08-04 12160]
R3 ms_mpu401;Microsoft MPU-401 MIDI UART Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys [2001-08-17 2944]
R3 MTsensor;ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys [2004-08-12 5810]
R3 NIC1394;1394 Net Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys [2008-04-13 61824]
R3 nv;nv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys [2007-06-29 6807328]
R3 nvnetbus;NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys [2005-07-26 12928]
R3 NWRDR;NetWare Rdr; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwrdr.sys [2008-04-13 163584]
R3 pfc;Padus ASPI Shell; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys [2005-11-03 10368]
R3 tunmp;Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys [2008-04-13 12288]
R3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [2008-04-13 32128]
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys [2008-04-13 30208]
R3 usbhub;Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys [2008-04-13 59520]
R3 usbohci;Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys [2008-04-13 17152]
R3 usbstor;USB Mass Storage Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [2008-04-13 26368]
R3 vsbus;Virtual Serial Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vsb.sys [2005-10-05 18167]
R3 WinDriver6;WinDriver6; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\windrvr6.sys [2005-03-21 333620]
R4 InCDfs;InCD File System; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\InCDfs.sys [2004-09-13 93440]
S3 Airgo;Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WniHdd51.sys [2005-04-18 840192]
S3 BTDriver;Bluetooth Virtual Communications Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btport.sys [2006-08-17 30427]
S3 btwhid;btwhid; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btwhid.sys [2006-08-17 45747]
S3 BTWUSB;WIDCOMM USB Bluetooth Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\btwusb.sys [2006-08-17 65784]
S3 catchme;catchme; \??\C:\DOCUME~1\HENRYS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys []
S3 CCDECODE;Closed Caption Decoder; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys [2008-04-13 17024]
S3 DFUBTUSB;WIDCOMM USB Bluetooth Driver in DFU State; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\frmupgr.sys [2006-08-17 19372]
S3 Dot4;IEEE-1284.4 Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hphid408.sys [2000-08-18 50320]
S3 Dot4Print;Print Class Driver for IEEE-1284.4; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hphipr08.sys [2000-08-18 15824]
S3 emuumidi;E-MU USB-MIDI Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emuumidi.sys [2005-04-26 36736]
S3 GTNDIS5;GTNDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\GTNDIS5.sys []
S3 L8042Kbd;Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\L8042Kbd.sys [2006-09-05 13568]
S3 L8042mou;SetPoint PS/2 Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\L8042mou.sys [2006-09-05 56064]
S3 LHidKE;SetPoint HID Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidKE.Sys [2006-09-05 27136]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.10.1; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [2005-03-09 33792]
S3 LMouKE;SetPoint Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LMouKE.Sys [2006-09-05 71936]
S3 MSTEE;Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys [2008-04-13 5504]
S3 NABTSFEC;NABTS/FEC VBI Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys [2008-04-13 85248]
S3 NdisIP;Microsoft TV/Video Connection; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys [2008-04-13 10880]
S3 nm;Network Monitor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NMnt.sys [2008-04-13 40320]
S3 nvax;Service for NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys [2005-07-26 53376]
S3 NVENETFD;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENETFD.sys [2005-07-26 33664]
S3 nvmpu401;Service for NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) MIDI UART; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvmpu401.sys [2004-05-25 10240]
S3 nvnforce;Service for NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys [2005-07-26 415360]
S3 PNDIS5;PNDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PNDIS5.sys []
S3 Point32;Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys [2004-06-03 20352]
S3 RT2500;Linksys Wireless Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RT2500.sys [2004-04-22 120448]
S3 SLIP;BDA Slip De-Framer; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys [2008-04-13 11136]
S3 streamip;BDA IPSink; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys [2008-04-13 15232]
S3 tbhsd;Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tbhsd.sys [2006-09-18 16640]
S3 USBAAPL;Apple Mobile USB Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys [2009-06-05 39424]
S3 usbaudio;USB Audio Driver (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys [2008-04-13 60032]
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys [2008-04-13 15104]
S3 vserial;ELTIMA Virtual Serial Ports Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vserial.sys [2005-10-05 47104]
S3 wanatw;WAN Miniport (ATW); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys [2003-01-10 33588]
S3 WSTCODEC;World Standard Teletext Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS [2008-04-13 19200]
S3 WudfPf;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys [2006-09-28 77568]
S3 WudfRd;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys [2006-09-28 82944]
S3 yukonwxp;NDIS5.1 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys [2005-03-30 230400]
S4 atapi;atapi; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atapi.sys [2008-04-13 96512]
S4 IntelIde;IntelIde; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IntelIde.sys []

======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R2 6to4;IPv6 Helper Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler; C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [2009-05-13 108289]
R2 AntiVirService;Avira AntiVir Guard; C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe [2009-05-11 185089]
R2 Apple Mobile Device;Apple Mobile Device; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [2009-06-05 144712]
R2 Bonjour Service;Bonjour Service; C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe [2008-12-12 238888]
R2 btwdins;Bluetooth Service; C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe [2006-08-17 266295]
R2 JavaQuickStarterService;Java Quick Starter; C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe [2009-07-22 152984]
R2 LBTServ;Logitech Bluetooth Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE [2006-10-25 110592]
R2 NVSvc;NVIDIA Display Driver Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe [2007-06-29 155716]
R2 NWCWorkstation;Client Service for NetWare; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 NwSapAgent;SAP Agent; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 SimpTcp;Simple TCP/IP Services; C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe [2004-08-04 19456]
R2 WMPNetworkSvc;Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe [2006-10-18 913408]
R2 WSearch;Windows Search; C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe [2007-02-05 300032]
R3 iPod Service;iPod Service; C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe [2009-07-13 542496]
S3 Adobe LM Service;Adobe LM Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe [2007-01-03 72704]
S3 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe [2007-10-24 33800]
S3 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2007-10-24 70144]
S3 FontCache3.0.0.0;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe [2006-10-20 36864]
S3 idsvc;Windows CardSpace; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe [2006-10-30 741376]
S3 p2pgasvc;Peer Networking Group Authentication; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 p2pimsvc;Peer Networking Identity Manager; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 p2psvc;Peer Networking; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 PNRPSvc;Peer Name Resolution Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 usprserv;User Privilege Service; C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S3 WudfSvc;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S4 IDriverT;InstallDriver Table Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe [2005-04-04 69632]
S4 InCDsrv;InCD Helper; C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe [2004-09-13 1192050]
S4 MDM;Machine Debug Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe [2003-03-19 335872]
S4 NetTcpPortSharing;Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe [2006-10-30 122880]
S4 SDhelper;PC Tools Spyware Doctor; D:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe [2006-12-31 895088]

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Henry,

I am looking into the booting problem and will get back to you on that. In the meantime proceed with whats below.

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:dir
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kt
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the first log that I actually like the looks of 

--------

SystemLook v1.0 by jpshortstuff (22.05.09)
Log created at 12:55 on 23/07/2009 by Henry Shoults (Administrator - Elevation successful)

========== dir ==========

C:\WINDOWS\system32\kt - Parameters: "(none)"

---Files---
None found.

---Folders---
None found.

-=End Of File=-


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Henry,

*Booting Issue*

Try *rebooting* your computer. Press *F8* on start up before it gets to the *Windows logo*. When faced with all the options available choose 
*Disable automatic restart on system failure*. If you get a BSOD or any error message, take note of it and let me know.

Also do you have your *XP CD* for this computer?

*COMBOFIX-Script*
A word of warning: Please do not run ComboFix on your own. This tool is not a toy and not for everyday use.


 Please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present *inside* the code box below:


```
Folder::
C:\Program Files\AskBardis
```

 Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the "*Save as type*" to "*All Files*" and place it on your desktop.










*Very Important!* Temporarily disable your anti-virus, script blocking and any anti-malware real-time protection before following the steps below. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause "unpredictable results".
If you need help to disable your protection programs see here.
 Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.* 
 ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
 When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply. 
CAUTION: Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.

Please reply with:-

 Combofix log
New HJT log


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I entered the menu and disabled automatic restart. You mentioned the windows logo, so I just feel like I should throw in that its restarting before it even ever gets to that logo. Getting that logo means its worked properly. And it did indeed boot properly after exiting the f8 menu, which made me excited, at least until I tried a fresh reboot. And sadly, it was back to its old ways. If I enter the menu and mess with the settings, even if ultimately none of them are changed, it will boot. Just the same as the RAID utility menu. Its like, it has to enter a settings page before it can boot properly. No idea :/


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

ComboFix 09-07-26.01 - Henry Shoults 07/26/2009 23:22.3.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1257 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\Cf.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: AntiVir Desktop *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {AD166499-45F9-482A-A743-FDD3350758C7}
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\program files\AskBardis
c:\program files\AskBardis\bar\Settings\prevCfg2.htm

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-06-27 to 2009-07-27 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-03-30 14:33	96104	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-03-24 20:08	55640	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-02-13 16:29	22360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntmgr.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-02-13 16:17	45416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntdd.sys
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-07-22 05:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Avira
2009-07-22 05:17 . 2009-07-22 05:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Avira
2009-07-21 07:37 . 2009-07-21 07:37	3775176	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam-setup.exe
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\trend micro
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:28	--------	d-----w-	C:\rsit
2009-07-21 07:23 . 2009-07-21 07:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-15 19:10 . 2009-07-15 19:10	75040	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\Installer Cache\iTunes 8.2.1.6\SetupAdmin.exe
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-13 17:36	38160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-21 07:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-13 17:36	19096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-07-05 19:00 . 2009-07-05 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-07-05 09:25 . 3085-07-11 12:51	5	----a-w-	c:\windows\sbacknt.bin
2009-07-05 09:25 . 2009-07-05 09:25	152904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vghd.scr
2009-07-05 09:25 . 2009-07-05 19:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\vghd
2009-07-05 00:56 . 2009-07-05 00:56	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\IECompatCache
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\PrivacIE
2009-07-05 00:55 . 2009-07-05 00:55	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:54 . 2009-07-05 00:54	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\IETldCache
2009-07-05 00:44 . 2009-07-05 01:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ie8updates
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2006-10-17 17:06	78336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-06-02 10:12	102912	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iecompat.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-04-30 21:22	12800	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpshims.dll
2009-07-05 00:43 . 2009-04-30 21:22	246272	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieproxy.dll
2009-07-03 18:26 . 2009-07-03 18:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\FullTiltPoker
2009-06-30 18:58 . 2009-06-30 18:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\Xenocode
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-06-30 19:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\HMArchive
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-06-30 18:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Local Settings\Application Data\IsolatedStorage
2009-06-30 18:57 . 2009-07-04 05:01	--------	d-----w- c:\program files\Holdem Manager

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-07-27 03:22 . 2007-04-07 05:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-07-26 22:38 . 2008-09-28 19:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Absolute Poker
2009-07-26 14:18 . 2008-07-03 21:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Full Tilt Poker
2009-07-24 22:01 . 2008-07-04 05:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PokerStars
2009-07-22 21:27 . 2005-07-07 19:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe
2009-07-22 21:10 . 2009-03-19 00:08	410984	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-07-22 07:41 . 2006-11-01 02:10	--------	d---a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-07-22 05:04 . 2007-03-21 01:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Logitech
2009-07-22 05:04 . 2005-07-30 01:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Java
2009-07-21 15:41 . 2005-07-07 20:13	92624	-c--a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-07-21 10:20 . 2009-03-19 00:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Messenger
2009-07-20 21:31 . 2009-02-12 04:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Office 2007 Portable 6 in 1
2009-07-20 00:14 . 2005-07-07 19:01	--------	d--h--w-	c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-07-19 17:14 . 2006-06-29 04:49	1324	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2007-08-06 21:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2007-07-01 22:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-07-15 19:15 . 2006-01-22 07:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2009-07-08 20:59 . 2007-03-23 04:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-08 06:44 . 2009-04-02 01:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Rushmore Casino
2009-07-08 06:19 . 2005-07-19 22:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-07-07 05:31 . 2006-12-11 02:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\DivX
2009-07-07 05:31 . 2009-04-02 20:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-06-30 19:15 . 2009-06-30 19:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PostgreSQL
2009-06-29 00:06 . 2009-06-17 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-22 23:07 . 2006-11-05 19:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2009-06-21 22:29 . 2008-08-25 03:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\LimeWire
2009-06-17 22:55 . 2009-06-17 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Azureus
2009-06-17 18:52 . 2006-03-02 03:33	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
2009-06-16 14:36 . 2004-08-04 12:00	81920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2009-06-16 14:36 . 2004-08-04 12:00	119808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2009-06-16 02:21 . 2006-11-26 15:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\QuickTime
2009-06-16 02:20 . 2007-07-01 22:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
2009-06-11 20:08 . 2009-06-11 20:08	152576	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_14\lzma.dll
2009-06-05 15:42 . 2009-06-22 23:07	39424	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys
2009-06-05 15:42 . 2009-06-22 23:07	2060288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
2009-06-03 19:09 . 2004-08-04 12:00	1291264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2009-05-07 15:32 . 2004-08-04 12:00	345600	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	823296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	823296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	815104	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0a.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	811008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\divx_xx16.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	802816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	685056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\DivX.dll
2009-07-24 18:16 . 2008-06-17 20:12	134648	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\brwsrcmp.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	1044480	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\libdivx.dll
2009-05-01 21:02 . 2009-05-01 21:02	200704	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ssldivx.dll
2007-04-24 14:26 . 2007-06-18 02:39	625152	-csha-w-	c:\windows\BricoPacks\SysFiles\68_iexplore.exe
2004-08-04 11:00 . 2007-06-18 02:39	60416	-csha-w-	c:\windows\BricoPacks\SysFiles\69_msimn.exe
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_08.03.51 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2009-07-24 20:56 . 2009-07-24 20:56	16384 c:\windows\TEMP\Perflib_Perfdata_820.dat
+ 2009-07-22 21:10 . 2009-07-22 21:10	148888 c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
- 2009-06-11 20:09 . 2009-05-21 15:34	148888 c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
+ 2009-07-22 21:10 . 2009-07-22 21:10	144792 c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
- 2009-06-11 20:09 . 2009-05-21 15:34	144792 c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
- 2009-06-11 20:09 . 2009-05-21 15:34	144792 c:\windows\system32\java.exe
+ 2009-07-22 21:10 . 2009-07-22 21:10	144792 c:\windows\system32\java.exe
+ 2009-07-22 21:27 . 2009-07-22 21:27	3938816 c:\windows\Installer\b3306.msi
+ 2009-07-22 21:10 . 2009-07-22 21:10	1563648 c:\windows\Installer\8c6592.msi
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NVRaidService"="c:\windows\system32\nvraidservice.exe" [2005-08-18 113152]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2007-06-29 8466432]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-08-10 180269]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2007-06-29 81920]
"M-Audio Taskbar Icon"="c:\windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe" [2008-05-15 356864]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-05-14 177472]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-05-26 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-07-13 292128]
"avgnt"="c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" [2009-03-02 209153]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-07-22 148888]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-02-27 35696]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" - c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe [2007-06-29 1626112]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" - c:\windows\KHALMNPR.Exe [2006-09-05 94208]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" - c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE [2007-04-16 577536]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2007-03-23 39264]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Windows Desktop Search.lnk - c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe [2007-2-5 118784]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2007-02-05 294400]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="c:\windows\system32\logonuiX.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\LBTWlgn]
2006-10-25 23:01	65536	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTWlgn.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0SsiEfr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Authentication Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0 nwprovau

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"nSvcLog"=2 (0x2)
"ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM)"=2 (0x2)
"Avg7UpdSvc"=2 (0x2)
"Avg7Alrt"=2 (0x2)
"WMP300NSvc"=2 (0x2)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run-]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
"IMJPMIG8.1"="c:\windows\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
"SoundMan"=SOUNDMAN.EXE
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Steam\\steamapps\\jsh0\\counter-strike source\\hl2.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\utorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"1900:UDP"= 1900:UDPxpsp2res.dll,-22007
"2869:TCP"= 2869:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22008
"6881:TCP"= 6881:TCP:Torrents

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\IcmpSettings]
"AllowInboundEchoRequest"= 1 (0x1)

R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler;c:\program files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [7/22/2009 1:17 AM 108289]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LBeepKE.sys [3/20/2007 9:43 PM 3712]
R2 NwSapAgent;SAP Agent;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [8/4/2004 8:00 AM 14336]
R3 MAUSBFT;Service for M-Audio Fast Track USB (WDM);c:\windows\system32\drivers\mausbft.sys [12/28/2008 3:32 PM 132096]
S0 ntcdrdrv;ntcdrdrv; [x]
S3 emuumidi;E-MU USB-MIDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\emuumidi.sys [4/26/2005 8:43 PM 36736]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.10.1;c:\windows\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [4/21/2007 3:07 PM 33792]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
p2psvc	REG_MULTI_SZ p2psvc p2pimsvc p2pgasvc PNRPSvc
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-07-14 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = about:blank
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
Trusted Zone: microsoft.com\update
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lztt9pdb.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=2706&invocationType=tb50fftrie7&query=
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - www.google.com
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\Henry Shoults\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lztt9pdb.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npmnqmp071102000005.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npmusicn.dll
.

**************************************************************************

driver loading error catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-07-26 23:26
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005\Software\ASProtect]
@DACL=(02 001e)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-2-0)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-6)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (Owner)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-2)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-4)
@Denied: (Full) (AuthenticatedUsers)
@Denied: (Full) (Users)
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Denied: (Full) (S-1-5-21-3918632223-3091121551-3091784336-1005)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{BEB3C0C7-B648-4257-96D9-B5D024816E27}\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:ec,2b,f4,dc,3f,52,a1,3a,cd,df,c2,f2,7b,82,63,f6,78,af,3c,9d,ae,
5d,7c,bb,e7,ff,83,8e,0d,d6,b4,8a,99,8b,c7,bb,64,bf,02,45,40,c0,c5,a3,20,ee,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Cryptography\RNG*]
"Seed"=hex:49,31,f4,88,04,28,01,14,c5,ca,fa,5f,f5,cf,66,6e,1f,6c,42,48,3b,1d,
bb,84,6e,c3,98,a3,07,68,b8,a1,8e,3f,71,ca,a8,53,6d,af,a8,e5,29,51,a3,e5,99,\

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\LocalSystem\Components\Ø•€|ÿÿÿÿ•€|ù•Ôw*]
"5E7CEC10DF0760D4F8DAFB12FDC06CCD"="02:\\Software\\Adobe\\FeatureSubscriptions\\DVAAdobeDocMeta\\{01CEC7E5-70FD-4D06-8FAD-BF21DF0CC6DC}\\Registered"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Minnetonka Audio Software\SurCode Dolby Digital Premiere\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:ec,2b,f4,dc,3f,52,a1,3a,cd,df,c2,f2,7b,82,63,f6,78,af,3c,9d,ae,
5d,7c,bb,e7,ff,83,8e,0d,d6,b4,8a,99,8b,c7,bb,64,bf,02,45,40,c0,c5,a3,20,ee,\
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(844)
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll
c:\program files\common files\logitech\bluetooth\LBTServ.dll
.
Completion time: 2009-07-27 23:40
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-07-27 03:39
ComboFix2.txt 2009-07-22 18:44
ComboFix3.txt 2009-07-22 08:10

Pre-Run: 9,032,785,920 bytes free
Post-Run: 9,056,665,600 bytes free

263	--- E O F ---	2009-07-15 12:00


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:10:14 AM, on 7/27/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 SP2 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HJT.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Enable ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: Enable Y'z ToolBar.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\Pack It!.exe
O4 - Startup: ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\Vista Inspirat\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\BPGame.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\Henry Shoults\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.1.2.76.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1181764879284
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1162350835718
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 8945 bytes


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Henry,

After we are finished here, I would post in the *Windows XP* forum here at *TSG* regarding the booting problem. A lot of very clever people help out there and should be able to help you with your problem or at least point you in the right direction.

As for your logs; they are looking good. Any problems??

If you are *not* having any further problems, I would suggest you proceed as follows.

*MBAM* and *TFC* are great tools for you to keep and use on a regular basis. In your case I would use both weekly. *MBAM* will not take as long to run as it did initially, so try to run at least a *quick* scan on a regular basis (remember to update first).

You can delete *RSIT* from your *Desktop* and it associated folder *C:\RSIT*.

*Remove Combofix and all those files it quarantined *

 Click *START* then *RUN*
 Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK* 









The above procedure will reset your System Restore and clear out the backups and quarantines created during the course of this fix..

Let me know when the above is done and/or if you are still having problems.


----------



## H3nry12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I will most likely take your advice and post the booting problem in that other subforum. 

All the above is done and there are no more problems!  I can't thank you enough for anything! I will tell my grandchildren about the brilliant and wise Muppy03.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

> I will tell my grandchildren about the brilliant and wise Muppy03.


Ha! I knew I liked you for a reason Henry.

Now that the infection is gone lets try to keep it that way by following the below recommendations. 

*Make your Internet Explorer more secure* - This can be done by following these simple instructions:

From within Internet Explorer click on the *Tools* menu and then click on *Options*.
Click once on the *Security* tab
Click once on the *Internet* icon so it becomes highlighted.
Click once on the *Custom Level* button.
Change the *Download signed ActiveX controls* to *Prompt*
Change the *Download unsigned ActiveX controls* to *Disable*
Change the *Initialise and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe* to *Disable*
Change the *Installation of desktop items* to *Prompt*
Change the *Launching programs and files in an IFRAME* to *Prompt*
Change the *Navigate sub-frames across different domains* to *Prompt*
When all these settings have been made, click on the *OK* button.
If it prompts you as to whether or not you want to save the settings, press the *Yes* button.


*Here are some free programs I recommend that could help you improve your computer's security.*

Update your Antivirus programs and other security products regularly to avoid new threats that could infect your system. If you do not update your anti virus software then it will not be able to catch any of the new variants that may come out.

You can use one of these sites to check if any updates are needed for your pc.
Secunia Software Inspector
F-secure Health Check

*Install SpyWare Blaster 4.0*
Download it from here
Find here the tutorial on how to use Spyware Blaster here

 *Install WinPatrol*
Download it from here
Here you can find information about how WinPatrol works here

*Install MVPS Hosts File* *from here*
The MVPS Hosts file replaces your current HOSTS file with one containing well know ad sites etc. Basically, this prevents your computer from connecting to those sites by redirecting them to 127.0.0.1 which is your local computer.
Find Tutorial here : http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

*Read some information *here *how to prevent Malware.*

 Please reply if you have any problems or questions

Happy Safe Surfing


----------

